# Onkyo HT-S9100THX HTIB



## jpitts9

New HTIB from Onkyo, information from their website.


"If you thought our first THX Integrated System Certified receiver/speaker package was a great concept, then this power-packed followup will be sure to please.The HT-S9100THX is the first THX I/S Plus Certified system to handle full high-definition processing of 1080p video and the master quality of Dolby® TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio.Whatever input you choosewhether gaming, movies, broadcasts, or musicthe HT-S9100THX draws on a reservoir of precise amplification power to create a breathtaking home entertainment experience.With video upscaling, revolutionary audio equalization and acoustic treatment technologies, and integrated control with leading display brands, the HT-S9100THX is a fail-safe solution for most home environments."



Looks like it might be a pretty good setup.


----------



## hodedofome

Looks like the same thing except the receiver is newer - has HDMI and Audyssey built-in.


----------



## GM_Bullfrog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hodedofome* /forum/post/14475706
> 
> 
> Looks like the same thing except the receiver is newer - has HDMI and Audyssey built-in.



It also now offers Dolby TrueHD and DTS MA. It also seems the watts per channel has gone up from 110 to 130.


----------



## Sofos

Is it me or is this model identical to the HT-S6100 model. But with better speakers that help it get the THX certification.


----------



## Sofos

I've been looking at this system very closely, and i am almost confident that i will purchase it. Anyone see any major drawbacks with this system?


Basically i will have it connected to my PS3 and my Sony KDS-50A2000. Also note that my PS3 is my main source for watching Blu ray movies, and i have a separate DVD player unit.


----------



## 46XBR4Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sofos* /forum/post/14486691
> 
> 
> Is it me or is this model identical to the HT-S6100 model. But with better speakers that help it get the THX certification.



I think you may be right. Looking at the specs, it looks almost the same except the upgraded speakers. At this price point, you are probably better off going separate components. Not worth the large price difference from the 6100.


----------



## Sofos

What kind of setup would you recommend at this price range, with similar features?


----------



## 6.6diesel

The 6100 uses the HT-R667 MDD model receiver. Look at the rear view images on the Onkyo site.


The 9100 uses the HT-R960 MDC model receiver.


I'm not sure what's different between them, but there seems to be a difference.


----------



## todd pellowe

anybody know what THX i/s plus certification means?


----------



## dohc4.6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *todd pellowe* /forum/post/14520019
> 
> 
> anybody know what THX i/s plus certification means?



There are three performance categories for home theater products—THX Integrated Home Theater Systems, THX Select and Select2, and THX Ultra and Ultra2. THX Select2 is an upgrade to the company’s original THX Select™ Certification for AV receivers. THX Select2 Certified receivers are designed to address the growing needs of the newest generation of home entertainment enthusiasts, those who crave immersive DVD, music and video game experiences, but don’t require the full benefits of a large, dedicated home theater environment. In addition to providing product design and performance specifications to manufacturers, THX Select2 offers additional playback features, including THX Surround EX™ and THX listening modes such as THX Cinema, THX Music and THX Games.


While THX Select2 Certified products are designed for small-to medium-sized residential rooms (2,000 cubic feet in size with 10-foot viewing distances), THX Ultra2 is for the acoustics of larger home theaters. THX Ultra2 Certification is reserved for high-end home theater products, specifically those that have the power to distribute sound to dedicated home theater rooms—3,000 cubic feet or larger with 12-foot viewing distances.


THX Certified Integrated Home Theater Systems are geared to small home theater environments and residential living rooms, a space currently filled by home theater-in-a-box (HTiB) products. Because this THX specification is developed and successfully tested by THX as a system, its components—receiver, speakers and amplifier—are optimized to work together to deliver a THX quality audio experience in an affordable “all-in-one” package.


Each THX certification requires manufacturers to build products that meet or exceed the THX standards for presentation excellence, and include such THX features as Timbre Matching™, Bass Management™ and Re-equalization™ (Re-EQ™). Each THX certification category enables manufacturers to feature popular THX listening modes, which incorporate the company’s proprietary Adaptive Speaker Array (ASA) technology for optimizing playback of multi-channel movies, music, and video games in the home.


----------



## NefariousOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dohc4.6* /forum/post/14522368
> 
> 
> There are three performance categories for home theater productsTHX Integrated Home Theater Systems, THX Select and Select2, and THX Ultra and Ultra2. THX Select2 is an upgrade to the company's original THX Select Certification for AV receivers. THX Select2 Certified receivers are designed to address the growing needs of the newest generation of home entertainment enthusiasts, those who crave immersive DVD, music and video game experiences, but don't require the full benefits of a large, dedicated home theater environment. In addition to providing product design and performance specifications to manufacturers, THX Select2 offers additional playback features, including THX Surround EX and THX listening modes such as THX Cinema, THX Music and THX Games.
> 
> 
> While THX Select2 Certified products are designed for small-to medium-sized residential rooms (2,000 cubic feet in size with 10-foot viewing distances), THX Ultra2 is for the acoustics of larger home theaters. THX Ultra2 Certification is reserved for high-end home theater products, specifically those that have the power to distribute sound to dedicated home theater rooms3,000 cubic feet or larger with 12-foot viewing distances.
> 
> 
> THX Certified Integrated Home Theater Systems are geared to small home theater environments and residential living rooms, a space currently filled by home theater-in-a-box (HTiB) products. Because this THX specification is developed and successfully tested by THX as a system, its componentsreceiver, speakers and amplifierare optimized to work together to deliver a THX quality audio experience in an affordable all-in-one package.
> 
> 
> Each THX certification requires manufacturers to build products that meet or exceed the THX standards for presentation excellence, and include such THX features as Timbre Matching, Bass Management and Re-equalization (Re-EQ). Each THX certification category enables manufacturers to feature popular THX listening modes, which incorporate the company's proprietary Adaptive Speaker Array (ASA) technology for optimizing playback of multi-channel movies, music, and video games in the home.



Ohh my.

Thanks for the info ... that pretty much sums it up for me


----------



## todd pellowe

Thanks for the info. I found that info, I just wasn't sure if it was better or worse than other thx certifications.


I just saw that BandH has this htib in stock. I don't need the extra 2 speakers but this setup sure looks nice for my media room.


----------



## FunkSkunk

So i've been researching all the components to setup my future entertainment center (living room theater if you will







) and the audio is still up in the air for me. I originally had picked out logitech z5500s and quickly realized a computer system is not going to cut it for me. Now I am leaning towards this onkyo setup. Do you guys think this set has what it takes to really take advantage of the new HD audio formats? A lot of the reading i've been doing around here seems to point for the need of some pretty quality speakers to even notice an audible difference with HD.


Also it seems like there is two schools of thought for people with audio budgets at around $1000. Some feel that you get most quality for your buck with an HTIB and others seems to say just get a receiver and the two best speakers you can afford.


To give an idea of my listening interests. I am a huge music enthusiast so that is definately #1 on my list. Other than that my listening pretty split between movies, gaming, etc. I do quite a bit of everything but if there is no other audio going on I always default to some music


----------



## Sierradump

Are the speakers in this system wall mountable? Says 11.7lbs???


----------



## cnstarz

does anyone know if the receiver can process audio through the hdmi ports, or can they only process video? i've had to take back a couple onkyo receivers because the hdmi input ports only process video.


----------



## Sierradump

These are capable of passing audio through the HDMI ports... In fact a few people have complained of NOT being able to pass ONLY video through these receivers, although that has been figured out... (turning off auto hdmi, and setting input as hdmi and audio from spdif etc...)


----------



## darraght

I just received this unit. I will post a full review in a few days. So far I have just done a quick set up of the unit to see how it sounds. It is by far the best unit (HTS) I have ever heard. I ordered it a week ago last Tuesday (August 26th) from shoponkyo.com. I paid for two day shipping. However FedEx lost the package and it was not until last Friday that I received it: a week late!!! Although I am not happy with FedEx, I am overall happy about getting the unit. With luck I will have it and the rest of my HST set up this weekend and I shall try and give you all a fair assessment by next Monday.


----------



## solamnic

Hey come on.. Post the review...


Share ur happiness with others......










And also tell us what Wall mount stands should we use !!!!!


----------



## Mista_Vanquish

I am considering this system... do you all think that it is worth the extra coin? Also, where can I find this system cheaper than $1000?


Please, I would like a slightly technical response to my question.


----------



## Mista_Vanquish

Does anyone know what speaker stands can be used with this system? I want to order the system today but not until I know what stands I can use.


Thanks


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mista_Vanquish* /forum/post/14655339
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what speaker stands can be used with this system? I want to order the system today but not until I know what stands I can use.
> 
> 
> Thanks



You need to look at the speakers base dimensions and weight, then start looking for stands that have a similar sized top plate and weight rating. There will be many different stands to choose from, I can tell you that now. The decision will be yours to make on your personal taste and at what height you want the speakers to sit.


----------



## darraght

Sorry folks, but the system has yet to be fully set up. I am a grad student and work and school have been keeping me away from the system. To answer two of the above questions.


1. I did not use wall mounts, just a heavy duty screw into the stud, holds the back surround speakers with no problem.


2. As for stands, I just got Sanus BF-31Bs for the front and back speakers. The back fit fine, but I needed to use some Velcro to give the front speakers the support I felt they needed. Without it the speakers would slid slightly if bumped.


The review may be a while coming, but I can say that the system has been great so far. I have all new equipment (DVD, TV, CD, etc.) so setting up my system is a slow process (besides, I only have an hour a day of free time to work on it).


Best,


TsD


----------



## solamnic

Take all the time u need m8...


----------



## darraght

Well, I still have yet to full enjoy the system, but here is a few a quick review. My TV is a Samsung A650, I have a PS3, Wii and X-box 360. DVD is an Oppo DV-983h. Overall I am happy with the ht-s9100thx, but let me start with a few of the negative points.


1. The sub arrived slightly marred; I think this had more to do with the shipper (FedEx, which was a week late with deliver) than with Onkyo. The box (which weighs in at 150 lbs.) arrived damaged.

2. The system is big, which is not a negative in itself, but make sure you are prepared for some very big speakers.

3. The speakers have very cheap wires (about 20 gauge); I replaced them with 16 gauge and I also got a better sub cable (the one that came with the system is very cheap).

4. The speakers are very easy to mount to a wall (I used nothing but a screw put into the stud) but there is no gap between the speaker and the wall. I had to cut a v-shaped channel in the bottom of the two back surround speakers to allow the wires to run in a fashion I was happy with.



The positive:


1. Easy speaker set up. However the speakers are big, I need to get new speaker stands and then I still need to fashion a way on ensuring that a bump would not knock the off (Velcro).

2. The sound is by far the best I have ever heard in a sub-$5000 system.

3. The HDMI up conversion looks great. I have an X-box 360 (non-HDMI) and it looks better when the Onkyo is working its magic.

4. The remote works very well and it has an easy layout to learn and use.

5. The onscreen display is great and makes setup of inputs a pleasure to do.

6. I feel that the grand I spent on this system was well worth it and I have no regrets in buying it.


----------



## solamnic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darraght* /forum/post/14681850
> 
> 
> 6. I feel that the grand I spent on this system was well worth it and I have no regrets in buying it.



I think that says it all... ( we r w8ting for some pics when u have the time...)


----------



## Eddajay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darraght* /forum/post/14681850
> 
> 
> Well, I still have yet to full enjoy the system, but here is a few a quick review. My TV is a Samsung A650, I have a PS3, Wii and X-box 360. DVD is an Oppo DV-983h. Overall I am happy with the ht-s9100thx, but let me start with a few of the negative points.
> 
> 
> 1. The sub arrived slightly marred; I think this had more to do with the shipper (FedEx, which was a week late with deliver) than with Onkyo. The box (which weighs in at 150 lbs.) arrived damaged.
> 
> 2. The system is big, which is not a negative in itself, but make sure you are prepared for some very big speakers.
> 
> 3. The speakers have very cheap wires (about 20 gauge); I replaced them with 16 gauge and I also got a better sub cable (the one that came with the system is very cheap).
> 
> 4. The speakers are very easy to mount to a wall (I used nothing but a screw put into the stud) but there is no gap between the speaker and the wall. I had to cut a v-shaped channel in the bottom of the two back surround speakers to allow the wires to run in a fashion I was happy with.
> 
> 
> 
> The positive:
> 
> 
> 1. Easy speaker set up. However the speakers are big, I need to get new speaker stands and then I still need to fashion a way on ensuring that a bump would not knock the off (Velcro).
> 
> 2. The sound is by far the best I have ever heard in a sub-$5000 system.
> 
> 3. The HDMI up conversion looks great. I have an X-box 360 (non-HDMI) and it looks better when the Onkyo is working its magic.
> 
> 4. The remote works very well and it has an easy layout to learn and use.
> 
> 5. The onscreen display is great and makes setup of inputs a pleasure to do.
> 
> 6. I feel that the grand I spent on this system was well worth it and I have no regrets in buying it.



I am going to cop this system. Please get back to us and let us know what the soud is like once you have it running.


----------



## Balthaczar

I am looking for speaker stands for this system. Does anybody have any recommendations? Will the Onkyo 240B's work (link at end)?

If those do not work, what about the brand Sanus?
http://www.shoponkyo.com/detail.cfm?...il=1&ext_war=0


----------



## Tos

What model receiver comes with this system?


----------



## Tos

My answer was up message:

The 6100 uses the HT-R667 MDD model receiver.

The 9100 uses the HT-R960 MDC model receiver.


Now, is there anywhere that explains the difference?


----------



## JDub_41

Anyone else have this HTIB?


Your thoughts?


----------



## jekbrown

since info on the 960 AVR seems to be somewhat limited, can someone who owns the beast say anything about its rear-panel connectivity? Have all the right inputs/outputs?


----------



## Swinger77

My 9100 was delivered yesterday and I got it all hooked up and it sounds amazing but I have a question, I keep reading that it comes with a down firing sub but mine came with a front firing. So did I somehow receive the wrong sub or did i get the right one? The picture on the box shows a front firing as well as all the pictures I've seen and saw before i bought it show front firing, but for instance on onkyo's website when you click on features it says 12" down firing. So if i got the right one then I'm wondering why they are saying it comes with a down firing when really it doesn't?


----------



## JDub_41

Im thinking of buying this HTIB, but the reviews on the Web is very scarce.


1) Is it worth the extra money from say the 6100 or 7100?

2) Also what stands are you guys using for the rear speakers? Do the wall mounts from monoprice work? Or are the rear speakers too heavy?


Thanks


----------



## BlackkoZ

I got the HT-S9100THX today, and I love the sound!


The sub is a front-firing sub


----------



## Death Dlr

price that you guy's /gals got for the system i know it's new but looking to buy just checking so far 1k seems to be the best anyone? i have a sharp lc52se94u. this will be my first htib


----------



## BlackkoZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcontto* /forum/post/14768997
> 
> 
> Are you using HDMIs? How is the HD sound on this system? Thanks!



I'm going to buy HDMIs this week, and will try it out then.

But, with optic cabel, the sound is great. And it will be more great with HDMI


----------



## JDub_41

How safe do you think it would be to just mount the rear speakers straight to the wall? (i.e. using a couple nails, and having the speaker just "sit" on them"


Thanks


----------



## m_vanmeter

"speakers on wall" ..... I would get 4 of the soft rubber or felt "bumpers" for each speaker, sold in Lowes or Home Depot for mirrors and picture frames. They would prevent the speaker from rattleing against the wall while in use.


----------



## Salamande

FYI, this set is on sale at Newegg right now for $899 ($100 off) with free 3-day shipping.


----------



## ThinkRevolutionx

Two questions: I think i'm going to take advantage of neweggs additional $100 discount over amazon. However, I want to make sure to do this right when I order.



Specifically, I need to mount my side speakers on stands due to the way my room is setup (I have wall mount for rear and the centers are going to be on my TV stand) which stands should I get? Amazon has onkyo specific stands for 50% off msrp but there are much cheaper stands, and i also am not sure if they will even fit.


Secondly, 14 gauge wire and banana plugs are recommended when getting this due to it coming with 18 gauge and the plugs for a quality installation.. what kind of banana plugs and does the wire really matter (brand of 14 gauge) i'm not audiophile, but if i'm going to be spending $1,000 to set up a proper system I want to do it right and i'll spend an extra $20 on a better quality wire if it will make the difference.


----------



## pwrloon

@ ThinkRevolutionx the banana plugs will make installation at the receiver end much easier but they are actually another connection point at which signal can dissipate or diminish.


The wire that comes with the system is too thin a gauge to run any distance. I would plan on 14 gauge. While personally I run 12, 14 is fine. I'm also a nut, just ask the wife. Does 12 gauge make a huge difference, no. Does it make a difference, yes.


Happy listening.


----------



## chironerd21

Have you considered the Denon DHT-789BA?


It is same price as the Onkyo set up... and the receivers look pretty identical... both do the HD codecs...


But the difference is... you are getting Boston Acoustic speakers... and everyone knows they are a huge upgrade to the Onkyo "throw in" speakers....


----------



## JDub_41

Just to make sure...so for banana plugs, you would only need 7 for this HTIB?


Are there any benefits other than making the installation cleaner?


----------



## m_vanmeter

banana's are "one per wire" at the connector, this means one each for + and - connection. Banana plugs are "usually" sold by the pair.

So for 5 speaker connections (using bananas at each end) you need 10 pairs.


In several installations, I have found banana plugs useful at the receiver end of the speaker cables becaused of the cramped and closely spaced connections on the back of the receiver. At each speaker, just used bare copper wires, twisted and inserted in the connectors. Banana's don't add much value at the speaker end of the cable.


----------



## JDub_41

thanks for the info


----------



## JDub_41

" I have to say that HD sound is firstmost a much clear and precise delivery of sound throughout the movies, not loud! but clear at any volume level."


I dont have this HTIB yet, but can you elaborate more on this? ... Clear but not loud at any volume level...does that make sense?


Thanks


----------



## toe_ma

So I just bought this system and hooked it up today. My speakers have a low hum in them at all volumes. I tried playing with all the speaker cables to fix this. In fact I hooked this thing up 4 separate times trying to fix this problem. I have no cluse what else to do.


Has any one else had this problem? anyone out there have any ideas?


Please help out this "hum" is givng me a splitting headache!


----------



## Niapino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toe_ma* /forum/post/14812837
> 
> 
> So I just bought this system and hooked it up today. My speakers have a low hum in them at all volumes. I tried playing with all the speaker cables to fix this. In fact I hooked this thing up 4 separate times trying to fix this problem. I have no cluse what else to do.
> 
> 
> Has any one else had this problem? anyone out there have any ideas?
> 
> 
> Please help out this "hum" is givng me a splitting headache!



Hey do you have a cable box hooked up to the receiver with composite cable or any other device for that matter? What you may need is a ground loop terminator they sell them at radioshack or any other place that sells components. Composite audio connections can cause that hum to happen when connected to something that is not grounded.


----------



## JDub_41

I pre-ordered here in Canada. Im hopeful to have this HTIB sometime this upcoming week.


----------



## Polyglot

I have been doing some research on this particular unit. But as several others have posted, there are no professional reviews.


Can someone that owns this unit give a good review?


Is it worth the 300 dollar difference over the 6100?


I would appreciate any advice. I know you can buy separates but this route seems much easier.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## -dase-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chironerd21* /forum/post/14800317
> 
> 
> Have you considered the Denon DHT-789BA?
> 
> 
> It is same price as the Onkyo set up... and the receivers look pretty identical... both do the HD codecs...
> 
> 
> But the difference is... you are getting Boston Acoustic speakers... and everyone knows they are a huge upgrade to the Onkyo "throw in" speakers....




1.The Onkyo reciever is a bit more powerful and carries a THX certification.


2. All five BA speakers have single 3" drivers. The fronts and center in the Onkyo setup have dual 5" drivers, and all 4 rears have single 5" drivers.


3. The Onkyo is a 7.1 set up. The Denon and BA is a 5.1.


4. The Onkyo speakers have wood cabinets.


5. The Onkyo has a 12" 290w sub. The BA is a 100w 8" sub.


The Onkyo is by far a better system for the $$$




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Polyglot* /forum/post/14879195
> 
> 
> I have been doing some research on this particular unit. But as several others have posted, there are no professional reviews.
> 
> 
> Can someone that owns this unit give a good review?
> 
> 
> Is it worth the 300 dollar difference over the 6100?
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any advice. I know you can buy separates but this route seems much easier.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I would suggest going to a store and looking/listening to both.


----------



## wavygravy2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-dase-* /forum/post/14883287
> 
> 
> I would suggest going to a store and looking/listening to both.



What stores might have these in stock?


----------



## acellualr

I have had mine for a few days now and will mention some things i've noticed. I got it from ugotadeal.com delivered for $918.95.


1. The speaker wire that comes with it is awful and *MUST* be replaced. It is not 18ga. it's 22awg. I ordered a 250ft. roll of 12ga. off ebay for only $50 delivered.


2. Every speaker has a wall mount jack on the back and i feel any of them could easily be mounted to the wall if you wanted. I personally have the Sanus stands on the way off ebay.


3. Definately get the banana plugs for the back of the reciever. I don't think it's necessary for on the speakers as well. I ordered 7 pairs of the nonhole ones from monoprice.com. I also got the hdmi cables there for unbelievable cheap. I am very happy with them becuase the stuff looks as good as Monster.


4. I went with this system over the 6100 because of the THX modes on the receiver, the larger 12" sub, and better speaker cabinets. I'm pretty sure that's the only differeces. Oh yeah, no pair of free stands like the 6100.


5. For the first few days i kind of just slapped it togeather because i was waiting for my parts to come in off ebay and monoprice. Once i got my stuff in i finally ran the Audyssey EQ and damn did i notice a difference. Although, it could have also been the upgraded wiring. I was shocked at what a difference it makes becuase i have older Onkyo gear that doesn't have this feature. Once it's setup the Audyssey light on the front panel stays lit all the time so you know it's working.


6. Another thing i noticed when i originally set it up is there is no option to make speakers large of small. I think if you tried to use this receiver with other speakers like cubes for example you might be screwed unless the Audyssey takes care of that.


7. The sub is very loud and and you can here it pounding in the other room. Although, i would say that it works much better with movies and low frequency effects than music.


8. The included sub cable is also very chinsey and is on my list of things to do but i don't think it's all that urgent.


9. One thing i have never seen before is when you change the the channel on the cable box the display will show norm dial -4 or norm dial +3 for about half a second. I think it may only do this when in certain sound modes like THX? I'm not sure what this is but i think its normalizing the dialoug or center channel? Can someone find out about this?


10. I almost always keep it in one of the THX surround modes because it's supposed to be better hence the reason i bought this one over the 6100. Although, i don't think i notice any difference between Dolby Digital PL2X and THX I/S Cinema. I mention this mode becuase almost everything out of the cable box seems to be Dolby Digital 5.1.


11. I have not needed to adjust the lyp sync setting at all because everything seems to be right on.


12. I love the fact that they stil kept it easy to quickly adjust the center or sub level up or down a little bit due to different programing levels. Although, you cant do the fronts, sides, or rears quickly or as easily like you could with my previous Onkyo receiver.


13. The on screen menu is new for me and awesome!!!


14. I think that sums it up...Any questions????????????????????


----------



## AaronChiles

Thanks for your review acellualr.


So there is an On Screen Display? If I have HDMI out to my display it'd show up on there? I've only had Onkyo HTiBs with HDMI Switching, no full connection yet so I think this will be a great upgrade.


I'm going to pick up the 9100THX when I get back to the US in December. Hopefully Onkyo will have some refurbs ready, but I've seen some sub-900 prices and that is a very good deal. Now I have to decide if I want to spend lots on a 1080p projector or just a 720p.


----------



## Polyglot

I would also like to thank you for your responses.


In Houston, we only have Circuit City and Frys and they only have the 6100 and 7100 in stock.


From what I see the speakers are a little more intrusive but 200-250 more is a small price to pay for something I will keep for 5-7 years.


I personally do not upgrade speakers often. The ex wife took my last system, I think this system will pair up nice with my 60 in 1080p Sony with PS3.


When I return from Brazil in two weeks, I think I will pull the trigger.


----------



## acellualr

I have owned both 720p tv's and 1080p tv's. I bought this system because i just moved out of my father's house and i too had to make this decision. It was between a 50" 720p for $999 and a 50" 1080p for $1399 from frye's. I went with the 720p because i don't feel the advantages of 1080p are worth paying that much more. I do have a ps3 and the bluray's look great on both. You can hardly tell the difference. I don't think 1080p is an absolute necesitty until cable broadcasts in 1080p. Than it is a no brainer. So until than i'm holding on to my $400 plus tax that i can just apply to a newer better 1080p for probably $899 in 4-5 years.


I really wanted to go with the Bose AM-16 and Onkyo 706 receiver instead. I strongly believe that is a much better system but i don't think it's worth double the price. If you have money i'd definately go this way over the HTIB. I bought this one becuase i have always loved Onkyo and figured i'd never settle for anything but their best. I actually wish they offered higher pricepoints with better stuff becuase i wouldn' mind spending more!


All in all, i would rate this system 5 stars perfect!!!


----------



## JDub_41

This HTIB arrived today and I must say the box is HUGE.


I just started to un-box everything, read the manual etc, but have a question:


When you are inserting the bare wire into the binding posts of the speaker, how tight should it be? I’m worried that if I tighten the post too much, strands of the wire will come off.


Thanks


----------



## JDub_41

Further to my above post...which is better:

1) Bare wire wrapped around the metal post ...OR

2) Bare wire inserted through the hole in the post ....


Thanks


----------



## m_vanmeter

"JDub_41"

electrically it makes absolutely no difference....it is easier and cleaner to strip the wire end just long enough to fully fit in the hole and be compressed on both sides of the hole without projecting out any further than necessary.


----------



## acellualr

Stick the wire through the hole and tighten down the nut. Make sure the outer jacket is back out of the way. If you are going to do it this way you *must* cut off all the ends and restrip them. Otherwise, the wire will break where the soldered and unsoldered parts meet.


----------



## keith1229

I notice in a few places that the HT-S9100THX comes with the "HT-R960" receiver, yet I cannot find ANY information on this receiver anywhere, other than the fact that it exists. Onkyo lists it as a registrable product, but it doesn't show up on their site otherwise. I'm wondering if this is a model # from outside the US? If so, does anyone know which US model # it corresponds to? I've spent hours trying to figure this out (why I don't know) and all I have to show for it is eyestrain and a brutal headache. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## xxmpcxx

so does anyone in the toronto area have this? Where can I find this thing and how much is this going for?


----------



## The Midnight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keith1229* /forum/post/14912003
> 
> 
> I notice in a few places that the HT-S9100THX comes with the "HT-R960" receiver, yet I cannot find ANY information on this receiver anywhere, other than the fact that it exists. Onkyo lists it as a registrable product, but it doesn't show up on their site otherwise. I'm wondering if this is a model # from outside the US? If so, does anyone know which US model # it corresponds to? I've spent hours trying to figure this out (why I don't know) and all I have to show for it is eyestrain and a brutal headache. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.



it's a specific model included only with the 9100thx


----------



## JDub_41

xxxm....Im from Toronto, and I bought this HTIB from Sonic Boom (electronicsforless). They are located in Markham, and are an authorized Onkyo Canadian dealer. Go to onkyo.ca and do the search for onkyo dealers. You will find the contact info you need.


----------



## keith1229

Thanks Midnight. That makes sense I had tried to match up it's specs with the 706 + 806 and it seemed to fall somewhere between those two. Guess that's why.

BTW if anyone cares, the 706 is on sale for a remarkable $540 on Amazon, which is like $100 less than anywhere else I could find it. I just wish I could justify buying it and still pay my rent.


----------



## JDub_41

Hey guys,


For those with a PS3, what listening mode are you using when you are playing games?


Thanks


----------



## xxmpcxx

so how much should i expect to pay for this? in canadian dollars that is...


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keith1229* /forum/post/14929201
> 
> 
> Thanks Midnight. That makes sense I had tried to match up it's specs with the 706 + 806 and it seemed to fall somewhere between those two. Guess that's why.
> 
> BTW if anyone cares, the 706 is on sale for a remarkable $540 on Amazon, which is like $100 less than anywhere else I could find it. I just wish I could justify buying it and still pay my rent.



By the looking at the pics on the Onkyo website that show the back of the receiver, I'd say its closer to the 606 than the 706 or 806. Its doesn't have any preouts except for the subwoofer and the physical dimensions are the same as the 606. Same size and weight. Its probably a 606 with a couple extra features.



Good price on the 706 at Amazon.


----------



## 6.6diesel

Just got my HT-S9100THX yesterday. I ordered it from electronicsforless.ca and it showed up rather quickly.


I'm still waiting for my HDMI cables from Monoprice, they should be here this week. Without the benefit of HDMI, my first impression of this system is very good. It's very loud, and crystal clear at all levels. I have no complaints.


I originally wanted to go more high-end. I started looking at the TX-SR806 or maybe the TX-SR876 receiver coupled with Axiom Epic Grand Master - 500 series. This would have cost about 4.5 times the money, and might very well have been worth it, but I couldn't resist the bang-for-the-buck of this system.


The only complaint I can come up with is the size of these speakers (while crystal clear and more than loud enough) don't offer the displacement that a larger speaker can offer. With the tunes cranked I don't find that "pound-in-your-chest" feeling that a larger speaker can offer. For literally a fraction of the price though, I will easily do without this.


I will be adding an HD FTA, and HTPC, and a Blu-ray to this setup in the upcoming weeks or months, and I will post any differences I find with the addition of HDMI cables as soon as they show up next week.


----------



## boon4376

Just bought this on newegg for $899 free shipping, cant wait to hear how it sounds.


[Edit] ****, i forgot to order all the cables to go with it...


Question: If i plug a DVD player into the unit VIA component cables, will the HDMI out on the receiver transfer the component video? Or will i need an HDMI DVD player?

Thinking about getting another PS3 to use as a media server / DVD player for the room... Will probably just do that...



Oh and if anyone wants to know where i buy my cables, I use Firefold.com Very cheap cables, got a VGA and HDMI cables there for less than 75 cents a foot, and they work great.


----------



## JDub_41

Does anyone know how to get rid of the faint humming/buzzing sound from the subwoofer? Its not a huge issue. Perhaps some of you are experiencing this? (Im using the cheap cable that came with the system)


----------



## gixer1997

I'm thinking of getting this system. Does anyone have pictures you could post after you have it set up?


----------



## 6.6diesel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDub_41* /forum/post/14947093
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to get rid of the faint humming/buzzing sound from the subwoofer? Its not a huge issue. Perhaps some of you are experiencing this? (Im using the cheap cable that came with the system)



I'm using the cable that came with the system too and I have no humming/buzzing at all.

I know this doesn't help you at all, but I just don't want other people thinking this happens with all of them.


----------



## SirValkyr

I purchased this set and I'm picking it up tomorrow. But I wonder if it will fit in my car. How big is the box? Is it one big box or several smaller boxes?


Thanks


----------



## boon4376




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirValkyr* /forum/post/14957730
> 
> 
> I purchased this set and I'm picking it up tomorrow. But I wonder if it will fit in my car. How big is the box? Is it one big box or several smaller boxes?
> 
> Thanks



I havnt been home yet to see it, but my mother accepted delivery and said it was just one big box. 140lbs weight on the invoice.


What kind of car do you have? SUV / minivan would be ideal. Probably wont fit on your back seats even if folded.


----------



## SirValkyr

I have a VW Passat. Alternatively I can borrow a van from a friend, but using my own car would be more convenient of course.


----------



## AaronChiles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDub_41* /forum/post/14947093
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to get rid of the faint humming/buzzing sound from the subwoofer? Its not a huge issue. Perhaps some of you are experiencing this? (Im using the cheap cable that came with the system)



It sounds like you are having a ground loop problem. If you have an extension cord laying around try plugging the receiver/sub into another outlet. It's really all about the power just not being properly grounded. It sucks if you're in an apartment complex or something just because you can't do much about it.


----------



## HDTVRookie

 http://whathifi.com/Review/Onkyo-HT-S9100THX/ 


Here is a review if anyone is interested in reading it.


----------



## JDub_41

thanks Aaron......


Will the sub get damaged if I can't fix?


----------



## 6.6diesel





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVRookie* /forum/post/14961795
> 
> http://whathifi.com/Review/Onkyo-HT-S9100THX/
> 
> 
> Here is a review if anyone is interested in reading it.



I don't disagree with anything said in that review, however, they were really harsh. They should have been a lot more objective.


Also, they were talking about the DVD player that comes with it. This system doesn't come with a DVD player. I have to almost wonder if they tested the right system.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *6.6diesel* /forum/post/14963731
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with anything said in that review, however, they were really harsh. They should have been a lot more objective.
> 
> 
> Also, they were talking about the DVD player that comes with it. This system doesn't come with a DVD player. I have to almost wonder if they tested the right system.



I think that review website is UK or CA based as they referred to the cost in non US currency. Which may explain why the system had a DVD player. I also felt they were being extremely harsh on the system as price to performance its almost unbeatable.


----------



## afrogt

While the review was harsh, its basically saying the speakers aren't that good. This is pretty common in HTiB systems, especially Onkyo. We all know their receivers are pretty good and give good bang for the buck, but they have to cut corners somewhere in order to make an affordable package and in this case its the speakers and subwoofer.


The receiver is pretty much an Onkyo 606 with a couple of extras so just get the 606 for $350 and add different speakers for another $400-$500 or so.


----------



## 6.6diesel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/14964667
> 
> 
> While the review was harsh, its basically saying the speakers aren't that good. This is pretty common in HTiB systems, especially Onkyo. We all know their receivers are pretty good and give good bang for the buck, but they have to cut corners somewhere in order to make an affordable package and in this case its the speakers and subwoofer.
> 
> 
> The receiver is pretty much an Onkyo 606 with a couple of extras so just get the 606 for $350 and add different speakers for another $400-$500 or so.



The 606 is only 90w/ch, vs 135w/ch.

The 606 is not THX Certified.

I don't see anywhere that says the 606 has GUI, which is a huge convenience.

That's just what I could spot at a glance. I don't think you can really compare these two receivers.

I'm not going to try and tell anyone these are great speakers, but they are a huge step forward for what we've come to expect from HTIB systems in the past.


----------



## 6.6diesel

According to the Onkyo EU site, this system doesn't come with a DVD player there either. I'm still a bit confused by what they were talking about in the review.

http://www.eu.onkyo.com/products/pro...8_6927341.html


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *6.6diesel* /forum/post/14979298
> 
> 
> The 606 is only 90w/ch, vs 135w/ch.
> 
> The 606 is not THX Certified.
> 
> I don't see anywhere that says the 606 has GUI, which is a huge convenience.
> 
> That's just what I could spot at a glance. I don't think you can really compare these two receivers.
> 
> I'm not going to try and tell anyone these are great speakers, but they are a huge step forward for what we've come to expect from HTIB systems in the past.



Look how they rated the power, 130 W/Channel (8 ohms, 1 kHz, FTC) . That's not how you measure power in a receiver. It should be 2 channels across the 20hz-20khz frequency spectrum. The rating on the 606 is much more honest.


When you want to sell a HTIB unit and make it seem more powerful, you measure it at the lone 1hz frequency. Those receivers have the same power, trust me.


Look at the specs for the 7100 and 6100 system. Receiver on both has 130w/channel just like the 9100. Then look at the photo gallery. You can clearly see its the Onkyo 606 receiver. I've seen these two systems (6100 and 7100) in person and can verify they use the 606 receiver. Now look in the receiver only section on the Onkyo site and find the Onkyo 606 receiver. All of a sudden its rated at 90watts but measured differently.


Onkyo 7100 system specs, same power as the 9100.
http://onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=HT-S...ss=Systems&p=s 


So what's the deal? Its the way they measure HTIB systems vs standalone receivers. Different target market, different specs.


Like I said before the HTR-960 is just a rebadged 606 with a THX certification and maybe an extra feature or two.


The 606 definitely has on screen menus. The manual can be downloaded right here.
http://63.148.251.135/redirect_servi..._En_A_Rev1.pdf 


The 9100 system manual can be downloaded here.
http://63.148.251.135/redirect_servi...9100THX_En.pdf 


Notice the receiver instructions are the same as the 606 and the on screen menu is exactly the same.


----------



## Saturnas

Maybe someone can take photo's of this system and put them here? It would be nice to see real size of speakers and box. Please


----------



## Musicman15

How would this system be expected perform in a room (LxWxH) 14x26x10? It's a living room and I guess kind of large, open to a kitchen of about 10X20.


My other option would be in a bedroom of 10x12x10... from one extreme to the next.


All opinions and recommendations are much appreciated.


----------



## pwrloon

@ Musicman15,

I have a similar setup in my living room running the long way and it works well.

At first out of the box the sound was worrisome. After setup and some tweaking I'm definitely $999 happy.

Peace and good luck,

Tim (PwrLoon)


----------



## pwrloon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDub_41* /forum/post/14961986
> 
> 
> thanks Aaron......
> 
> 
> Will the sub get damaged if I can't fix?



Over time, yes it will.

There are several possible issues most of which are power related. Are your connector or speaker cables or sub cable near power? Can you move them or the setup? The power running to the Onkyo may be "dirty" and need to be conditioned. Or their may be a fault in the way it was setup. Perhaps a connection that is slightly loose...


----------



## JDub_41

pwrloon..


my sub cable is running along the speaker wire to the reciever. My sub is connected to an extension cord and then plugged into an outlet....


The faint buzz sound is on and off....When you turn up the volume the buzz sound does get a little louder...However, it's very faint and does not hamper the sound experience..


None of the connections are loose, but what do you mean by "Are your connector or speaker cables or sub cable near power?


I have the sub into one outlet via an extension cord, and my TV, PS3, amp into a different outlet...


----------



## JDub_41

Saturn........check the Onkyo site for dimensions......All I can say is that the box was about 140lb and was huge


----------



## pwrloon

@ JDub_41 Having the connectors, speaker cables or sub cable too close to a power source may cause some interference. The extension cord could be an issue. Have you tried plugging it directly into the wall to notice if there is a difference?


----------



## sawtooth81

I'm having trouble getting input displayed to the TV from an HDMI source connected to HDMI input #1...


I am able to see the GUI of the Onkyo receiver, but I am not able to see any content from the HDMI device (BDP-S300)...


I connected the S300 to another HDMI input on the Onkyo, and from that input, the S300 displays perfectly.


Do I have a dead HDMI input? Again, all I see is a blue screen and the Onkyo GUI...


Thanks.


----------



## Saturnas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDub_41* /forum/post/14993054
> 
> 
> Saturn........check the Onkyo site for dimensions......All I can say is that the box was about 140lb and was huge



Thanks! But it would be also nice to see a photo...


----------



## 6.6diesel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saturnas* /forum/post/14995305
> 
> 
> Thanks! But it would be also nice to see a photo...



The box is 42" x 29" x 20"


I held a measuring tape next to the speakers, just quick snaps, sorry about the quality.


----------



## Saturnas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *6.6diesel* /forum/post/14999166
> 
> 
> The box is 42" x 29" x 20"
> 
> 
> I held a measuring tape next to the speakers, just quick snaps, sorry about the quality.



Thanks!!!


It sucks that in Lithuania no store have this htib, fortunately my friend will be back with his car from UK in christmas, so i am gonna buy it from UK, maybe someone knows best UK site where to buy this htib?


----------



## wavygravy2k

Any suggestions for speaker stands for this system? Sanus BF-31Bs look good but I'm not sure about using velcro on front speakers.


----------



## mcq3000

this seems like an awesome system for my needs but one question about the hdmi switching


i have a hdmi motorola verizon fios cable box and my xbox 360. I was wondering if both these devices pass 5.1 dolby digital auidio through their hdmi ports or I have to use their optical ports. the reason i ask is that when the xbox 360 is plugged in via hdmi the optical ports are blocked of so if I got hdmi with my xbox 360 then will I forego 5.1 dolby digital sound?


Also is it true that you cannot get 1080p through the component inputs of this htib even though the 360 supports 1080p over component and my current onkyo displays 1080p over its component even though it is speced at 1080i?


----------



## ROB-USA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sofos* /forum/post/14489378
> 
> 
> I've been looking at this system very closely, and i am almost confident that i will purchase it. Anyone see any major drawbacks with this system?
> 
> 
> Basically i will have it connected to my PS3 and my Sony KDS-50A2000. Also note that my PS3 is my main source for watching Blu ray movies, and i have a separate DVD player unit.



I'm ready to pull the trigger and purchase this before the end of the year. I'm hopeful to catch a black Friday sale of some sort, but I'm prepared to pay in the $900 range (inclusive of tax and shipping). I'll be matching this up with the Panasonic Plasma TV TH-50PZ800U (also THX certified) and the Panasonic BluRay Player DMP-BD55K. I'll keep the forum posted on set-up issues and follw-up with PQ & AQ discussions.


Cheers!


----------



## ROB-USA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *6.6diesel* /forum/post/14963731
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with anything said in that review, however, they were really harsh. They should have been a lot more objective.
> 
> 
> Also, they were talking about the DVD player that comes with it. This system doesn't come with a DVD player. I have to almost wonder if they tested the right system.



This HTIB DOES NOT come witha DVD palyer. I can only conclude they reviewed a different system.


----------



## pwrloon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROB-USA* /forum/post/15037940
> 
> 
> This HTIB DOES NOT come witha DVD palyer. I can only conclude they reviewed a different system.



@ ROB-USA

In the US you would be correct but in Europe it does include the DVD.


Peace


----------



## wilddoktor

Hey, all; been a lurker for a while and have decided to join because of the great, great, GREAT info in this forum!


Now, I'm about to pull the trigger on this system (tonight), but I have one last question: will my wireless headphones work with it?


I've got a set of Sennheiser 120's that work great when plugged into my TV. However, when plugged into my older Panasonic "home theater", and I switch that stereo to "aux" to watch tv, the sound won't pass thru to my headphones.


I hope I'm just being paranoid, and that it's obvious that this Onkyo would be able to do this, but I thought I'd ask anyway, since I haven't read anything about headphones in this thread.


Thanks!


----------



## Owlman

I too have been lurking for a while on this forum during my quest for a decent home theatre setup that woudn't launch me into bankruptcy or divorce court. I picked up a Samsung ln52A530 a month or so ago and am very happy with it. For sound I started with a Samsung hta720 htib and took it back to BB. I don't think it was much better than my 5 year old Panasonic system. After much research (OH MY HEAD....too much research) I picked up my Onkyo HT-S9100THX system on Saturday from ElectronicsForLess.ca in Markham. All I can say is FRIGGIN' AWESOME!! And I've only got my L/C/R and subwoofer up and running! Havn't even calibrated the sytem yet with the supplied mic! Started off with Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds in HD....the sound was incredible; almost brought tears to my eyes that I've actually finally got sound like this in my living room! Stuck ZZTop from Texas on BluRay in and wholly crap....rock the house! Crystal clear and loud; great definition; only got it to about 2/3 of peak volume though...I'll have to wait for the wife to leave to go louder. I'm going to wait until I finish the installation to try a movie. I'm almost scared....I've still got four speakers left to put up!! Can't wait to learn more about this Onkyo receiver and see if we can't rattle the neighbours a little this winter. What a package! I am certain now that this is the best bang for the buck going right now! Comes with a 5 Year all-in warranty too from EFL! The chap at Electronics For Less excelled in service and was very friendly and professional. Had my box waiting by the door when I got there. Would shop there again without hesitation. To all who are searching for "the perfect system", good luck; I have found mine!!


----------



## gixer1997

I finally decided to go with this system yesterday. I've been lurking around the forum for a few months. I finally decided it was time to replace the 15 year old Aiwa. I'll get a few pics up once I have it setup.


----------



## 6.6diesel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pwrloon* /forum/post/15039225
> 
> 
> @ ROB-USA
> 
> In the US you would be correct but in Europe it does include the DVD.
> 
> 
> Peace



Are you sure about this?

I looked on the EU site and there's no mention of one.


----------



## advantix00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROB-USA* /forum/post/15037616
> 
> 
> I'm ready to pull the trigger and purchase this before the end of the year. I'm hopeful to catch a black Friday sale of some sort, but I'm prepared to pay in the $900 range (inclusive of tax and shipping). I'll be matching this up with the Panasonic Plasma TV TH-50PZ800U (also THX certified) and the Panasonic BluRay Player DMP-BD55K. I'll keep the forum posted on set-up issues and follw-up with PQ & AQ discussions.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



hey, you and i have the same exact set up!! im thinking about getting this htib too.


----------



## mosman22

Hey guys, this system has really sparked my interest, as it seems like one of the best bang for buck deals out there. One thing i am concerned about is whether it will matrix 5.1 pcm to 7.1. Since i will be using my ps3 as a blu-ray player and it decodes everthing internally it would reallysuck to get buy it and find out it couldn't matrix 5.1 pcm to 7.1


The reason for my concern is i have read several posts that compare the receiver to the 605. I remember that one of the reasons i went with the 705 over the 605 a year ago was due to it's inability to matrix 5.1 pcm to 7.1. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## mosman22

I just saw that the s7100 had a front firing sub while the s9100 had a down firing sub. The room i an putting the system in has carpeting, will this affect a down firing sub more then a front firing one? Also, has anyone been able to compare the s7100 to the s9100 and make a report on the sonic differences?


----------



## wilddoktor

You're backwards...9100=12" front firing, 7100=10" down firing...


----------



## Owlman

Definately; S9100=front firing 12" sub.


----------



## ROB-USA

I've inquired to Onkyo, but have yet to get a reply....anyone know which, if any, Onkyo brand speaker stands are the right ones for the HT-S9100THX HTIB sysytem speakers?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ezari




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/14983472
> 
> 
> Look how they rated the power, 130 W/Channel (8 ohms, 1 kHz, FTC) . That's not how you measure power in a receiver. It should be 2 channels across the 20hz-20khz frequency spectrum. The rating on the 606 is much more honest.
> 
> 
> When you want to sell a HTIB unit and make it seem more powerful, you measure it at the lone 1hz frequency. Those receivers have the same power, trust me.



Very interresting comment. Thank you for this info. I'm always very skeptical about HTIB systems, the price is always amazing for the specs. I was wondering if you, or anyone else, can expand on this comment. When I first saw this system, I was floored by the specs. A compareable receiever the can deliver [email protected] would be the $1,099.00 TX-SR806. But with the frequency responce you mentioned the HTIB, they're greatly inflating the wattage measurement.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/14983472
> 
> 
> Look at the specs for the 7100 and 6100 system. Receiver on both has 130w/channel just like the 9100. Then look at the photo gallery. You can clearly see its the Onkyo 606 receiver. I've seen these two systems (6100 and 7100) in person and can verify they use the 606 receiver. Now look in the receiver only section on the Onkyo site and find the Onkyo 606 receiver. All of a sudden its rated at 90watts but measured differently.



Are you saying:

130W (8 ohms, 1 kHz, FTC) = 90W (8 ohms, 20 Hz-20 kHz, FTC)


When measuring wattage, why don't they use the same frequency response?










Does anyone else have any drawbacks to buying this system, becides the inflated specs on the reciever?


----------



## hodedofome

It's a good system for the price. Sure you can maybe do better if you are a super shopper and grab the best deal you can on separate components, but this is more than enough to satisfy most people. The previous Onkyo THX system was highly reviewed and this current one basically adds some additional features. The reality is 80-90 watts/channel is more than enough for most systems/people.


----------



## jball369

I was planning on purchasing the 706 until I stumbled upon this thread. My existing set-up has a big pair of older Onkyo sk-40 fronts, a jbl center and bose surrounds. -Bad I know... Not matched. But honestly- with a room full of aurelex, it sounds pretty good. I was just planning on the 706 and then finding a good sub in the $500 range. Now I'm really thinking that maybe I should spend less and get a matched set of speakers and a receiver that is a little lower on the feature end. I guess THX certification doesn't mean squat if I'm gonna push my audio through a hodge podge of different brand speakers... Sorry- just wanted to contribute by thinking out loud. Thanks for the info- I think you guys may have changed my mind.


----------



## fatmattyd

Great forum...


Have been considering the different Onkyo HTIB models... then stumbled across

B&H Photo's site. They're selling this setup for $549.95. Doesn't say refurbished...???


Does this seem right?


Thanks,

-Matt


----------



## fatmattyd

Just noticed that this was for what looks like an older model.


The 990 vs. the S9100.


Any thoughts on the 990 vs. the newer 9100 though? This seems like a great price.


Thanks again,

-Matt


----------



## pwrloon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fatmattyd* /forum/post/15067842
> 
> 
> Just noticed that this was for what looks like an older model.
> 
> 
> The 990 vs. the S9100.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on the 990 vs. the newer 9100 though? This seems like a great price.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> -Matt



As long as you don't need/want HDMI and a few other "newer" features the 990 is a good system.


----------



## wilddoktor

Well, I pulled the trigger and my box should arrive today! Woo Hoo! I'll be headed to Frys for some 12awg speaker wire.


I sure hope I can use my wireless headphones with this receiver...anybody using wireless headphones?


----------



## gixer1997

Mine came in Friday. Ordered from newegg on Monday and it was here by Thursday but nobody was home to sign for it so I ended up receiving it Friday. I have to say I was a bit worried when I saw the condition to the box it was in. It was scuffed up pretty bad. So I unboxed it and even a corner of the styrofoam was broke but there was so much styrofoam in there it protected it very well. After spending have the night getting it setup I have to say it sounds really good. The only cable I've replaced so far is the Subwoofer cable with a nice Rocketfish sub cable. The speaker wire is a bit cheesy and I'm thinking of replacing the fronts and center with some 14g from monoprice but the system sounds really good with just the stock wire. I can't imagine if I spent three times as much on a system it could sound that much better. I don't think the speakers are really that big. The center speaker is a little big and the sub but it is a 12" sub. I think the overall finish looks really nice. I'll get some pictures up in a couple of days. I feel a bit like a little kid a Christmas. I'd almost completely quit watching TV but I finally replaced my 15 year old 27" crt back in July with a 50" Samsung plasma and now this system. Hopefully a PS3 by Christmas. This sure has changed my perspective on movies and TV.


----------



## Saturnas

Good for u... I am really angry, that stupid Lithuanian shops don't have this htib! Fortunately one shop will ship it from European store, they says that i will need to wait about month







And the price is 1500$







But the worst is that the wait is making me insane!


----------



## wilddoktor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilddoktor* /forum/post/15070208
> 
> 
> Well, I pulled the trigger and my box should arrive today! Woo Hoo! I'll be headed to Frys for some 12awg speaker wire.
> 
> 
> I sure hope I can use my wireless headphones with this receiver...anybody using wireless headphones?



It did, indeed, arrive; what a glorious sound! I took a couple of pictures of the packaging (mine arrived in pretty much perfect shape) and size of the speakers for those of you still wondering about it; will post in the next couple of days.


Looks like I don't have enough room in my living room for 7.1; so I bolted the surrounds to the walls last night for a 5.1 setup and plan to run speaker wire to them this week...hopefully I'll be able to convince my wife to let me pull the couch out from the wall a bit to put the other 2 behind it, but that's not likely.










I really don't like the looks of the bookshelf speakers, nor the fact that I had to spend another $60 on mounts that will actually hold them; and the wife acceptance level is hovering around zero. Fronts and center are livable, but those surrounds are just plain ugly and inconvenient.


Just to be clear, from a non-audiophile's perspective the speakers sound TERRIFIC, even with the included speaker wire and just kind of set around the room ghetto-style. The auto-adjust works well with a few tweaks, as mentioned; but it takes more like 5 minutes (rather than one, like I've read here), and everybody has to be "very quiet"...not easy with a 3 year-old in the room!










Oh, and I'm not sure where I'm going to put that HUGE sub...but I'm ok with that.










First Impressions: 1) this is a great system! 2) I hope your room is big enough to use the full 7.1; 3) your friends WILL be jealous!


----------



## phxheat

Hello all,

I am looking at the HT-S9100THX for my new HT room and I have a couple of questions.

I am wondering what type conections are on the backs of the speakers?

What have you done to hang your speakers on the wall and do you get any vibration and if so how did you adress that?

What type of speaker wire comes with the system?

Last question...what type of conections are on the sub and what does Onkyo provide to hook up the sub?


Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## afrogt

User guide can be downloaded from here. Speaker diagram is on page 14. You can clearly see the backs of each speaker.
http://63.148.251.135/redirect_servi...9100THX_En.pdf 


All the speakers have binding post so you can use bare wire, spades or banana plugs. If you're gonna mount it flush with the wall, bare wire is your best bet. They have keyhole slots to hang the speakers on the wall, even the center channel.


Subwoofer takes a standard RCA cable.


Onkyo wire in general is pretty thin, including the sub cable. You'd be better off buying some 14ga wire from monoprice and ordering a subwoofer cable while you're at it.


----------



## wilddoktor

Errr...I think 2 guage would fit; the holes are huge.










Seriously; others here have used 12 guage. I'm using 14 guage and they fit, no problem.


Spring for the banana clips if you can; as careful as I was screwing those terminals down, I still eneded up with a few wires breaking off the strand on almost every terminal. :-(


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastershak3z* /forum/post/15115316
> 
> 
> ya i don't know how to install banana clips..
> 
> 
> ill just have to read up on it....thank you for info anyway



First thing, they're called banana *plugs*, not clips!










And they're a piece of cake to install. And it makes your installation look cleaner and its much easier disconnect or reconnect your speakers with the plugs.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


On the same page there's a link to the instructions on how to use them.


----------



## abcabct670

I'm thinking of purchasing an HT-S9100THX. However, it's quite likely that I'll be moving to Europe in 2 or 3 years time. Onkyo's documentation says it requires 120V 60Hz electrical power. Stepping down the European power supply Voltage to 120V is no problem with an external transformer, but it would be at 50Hz (i.e., 120V / 50Hz). I've tried asking Onkyo's technical support if this will work but they say they don't know what the tolerance on the input power's frequency is, they only have 60Hz specified in their documentation for the receiver and powered subwoofer.


Does anyone out there know more than Onkyo's technical support?


----------



## wilddoktor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/15115958
> 
> 
> First thing, they're called banana *plugs*, not clips!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they're a piece of cake to install. And it makes your installation look cleaner and its much easier disconnect or reconnect your speakers with the plugs.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> On the same page there's a link to the instructions on how to use them.



Banana *PLUGS*...I stand corrected!










Thanks for the link! All the ones I saw had to be soldered, and were twice that expensive. I believe I'll be ordering me some of these!!


----------



## Saturnas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilddoktor* /forum/post/15089402
> 
> 
> ...I took a couple of pictures of the packaging...



So where are your pictures?


----------



## REDBULL

ah, banana clips, brings back memories of the 80's!


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REDBULL* /forum/post/15123721
> 
> 
> ah, banana clips, brings back memories of the 80's!



Are those like roach clips?


----------



## Eryeal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROB-USA* /forum/post/15037616
> 
> 
> I'm ready to pull the trigger and purchase this before the end of the year. I'm hopeful to catch a black Friday sale of some sort, but I'm prepared to pay in the $900 range (inclusive of tax and shipping). I'll be matching this up with the Panasonic Plasma TV TH-50PZ800U (also THX certified) and the Panasonic BluRay Player DMP-BD55K. I'll keep the forum posted on set-up issues and follw-up with PQ & AQ discussions.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



No need to wait until black Friday - check out Amazon.


----------



## Mr. Fuzz

Just ordered the 9100 last night under $900 and FREE shipping at "rhymes with BluKeg"







.


Will post pictures and a review once setup.


Additional parts of system:

New Samsung PN50A550 ($1,259.10)

New 80gb PS3 w/ 2nd DS3 and BR remote (pd $399.99)

New Harmony 550 Universal remote ($69.99)

Old Onkyo CD/CDR deck

Old Onkyo dual Cassette Tape Deck...yes you read that right...I am old. However with this receiver I intend to run an optical cable to run the tapes into the CDR deck with as little loss as possible.


My old Onkyo HTIB has seen too many moves and it no longer plays DVDs







...the rest of it still works...off to the garage with it for surround sound music while I piddle around in there.


----------



## wilddoktor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saturnas* /forum/post/15123341
> 
> 
> So where are your pictures?



They are right here!










For the size comparison, the boy-man is 16 years old, about 5'10/145lbs. The little one is 3 years old, 40" tall, and about 37lbs. The TV is a Samsung 61" DLP.


Enjoy...I know I am!!


----------



## Kreyson

I love the great feedback from people on this system. I am thinking of ordering it also.


Recommendations on a DVD player that will be compatible and not be the weak link for this system?


Blue ray capability is not required (we dont own any).


Thanks.


----------



## Saturnas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilddoktor* /forum/post/15144909
> 
> 
> They are right here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the size comparison, the boy-man is 16 years old, about 5'10/145lbs. The little one is 3 years old, 40" tall, and about 37lbs. The TV is a Samsung 61" DLP.
> 
> 
> Enjoy...I know I am!!




ahhh, the wait is killing me.. thanks for pics











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kreyson* /forum/post/15147627
> 
> 
> I love the great feedback from people on this system. I am thinking of ordering it also.
> 
> 
> Recommendations on a DVD player that will be compatible and not be the weak link for this system?
> 
> 
> Blue ray capability is not required (we dont own any).
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Why you are thinking of it if you will not use HD audio????? If you don't thinking about blu-ray player just buy older model Onkyo HT-S990THX and save your money


----------



## Kreyson

Sorry










Havent kepted up on the specs on the new HD players out there.


Recommendations on what to get?


----------



## advantix00

I purchased this HTIB and coupled it w/ the new panasonic bp35 bluray and a panasonic 50" z00u. As said above, no need to get this system if you arent going w/ a bluray player. i did alot of research and found the panasonic bluray to be one of the best.


----------



## Eryeal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advantix00* /forum/post/15152744
> 
> 
> I purchased this HTIB and coupled it w/ the new panasonic bp35 bluray and a panasonic 50" z00u. As said above, no need to get this system if you arent going w/ a bluray player. i did alot of research and found the panasonic bluray to be one of the best.



Do you mean the BD35? If so - yes I agree - can't go wrong with that player. Seems Panny is discontinuing it as well so the price is dropping like a rock. Sears had a 1 day special on it for $150 the other day and it sold out in minutes. I think there's some places that are selling it in the $240-$250 range - you can also pick it up on Ebay as a lot of people are selling theirs as Panny had a special - buy a plasma get the BD35.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eryeal* /forum/post/15153082
> 
> 
> Do you mean the BD35? If so - yes I agree - can't go wrong with that player. *Seems Panny is discontinuing it as well so the price is dropping like a rock. Sears had a 1 day special on it for $150 the other day and it sold out in minutes.* I think there's some places that are selling it in the $240-$250 range - you can also pick it up on Ebay as a lot of people are selling theirs as Panny had a special - buy a plasma get the BD35.



Its not being discontinued, the Panny BD35 just came out in October. Why did Sears put them on sale for $150? Don't know/don't care but I was lucky enough to get one for that price.










Why are K-Mart and Sears putting the Sony S350 on sale for $179 this weekend? To get you in the stores to spend more money. Its a brand new model too.


By the way, the Panasonic got Editors Choice on Cnet, the first award they've given to a BD player.
http://reviews.cnet.com/video-player...?tag=mncol;lst


----------



## Liopord

A quick question that will help me make up my mind on buying this HTiB...


Do the Zone 2 channels can output a different source than the surround simultaneously?


----------



## afrogt

Yes, that's essentially what zone 2 is for. You can listen to two different sources in two different locations at the same time.


----------



## Eryeal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/15153208
> 
> 
> Its not being discontinued, the Panny BD35 just came out in October. Why did Sears put them on sale for $150? Don't know/don't care but I was lucky enough to get one for that price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are K-Mart and Sears putting the Sony S350 on sale for $179 this weekend? To get you in the stores to spend more money. Its a brand new model too.
> 
> 
> By the way, the Panasonic got Editors Choice on Cnet, the first award they've given to a BD player.
> http://reviews.cnet.com/video-player...?tag=mncol;lst



Yes you are right - I assumed the BD35 was being discontinued, but it was more than just the Sears sale. It was the fact that Amazon was (and still is) giving them away with Panny plasma purchases, and the Panny website was also doing the exact same thing up until last week. It appears they wanted to move a lot of inventory. It is puzzling that if it's not discontinued, then why all the "free" specials, or heavily discounted specials, with this Blu-Ray? Normally that doesn't happen with a recent, well rated player.


----------



## LilJayV10

I have been looking for surround system and have been looking at the Onkyo HTIB. I had been looking at the 6100 or 7100 setups but because the price the 9100 isn't bad at all.


I have a Pioneer KURO, PS3, X360 both with HDMI and a Wii hooked up w/ components.


For some reason the wife has given the nod to get a system. She complains about the the money I spent on the 50' Kuro and PS3 but talks about how great it looks. Women....










I have read that its better to buy the parts seprately but I don't know enough about audio stuff to make a good choice.


----------



## TNT9100

Can someone help me out with this system? I just purchased it and I am having some problems. I ran the calibration system. When I play a music cd with all the speakers going it is very loud at a setting of -61. If I play a dvd you can't hear anything at -61 and have to set it much higher around -30. Is it normal for a cd to be so much louder than a dvd if the same # of speakers are being used? I am also having problems hearing the subwoofer. I have switched back to my old subwoofer which was very loud on my old receiver and it is also hard to hear with the Onkyo receiver. Any help is very much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## speedyk1

I just purchased S9100THX from Amazon. Need help with the speaker stands. Any good suggestions? Onkyo AS-1E, AS-240 or AS-140? Which one of these should I use for front/surround/surround back speakers?


Thank you in Advance!!


----------



## balekwa44

First of All, GREAT FORUM! Thanks for all the input.


I have been looking at this for a while. I saw it posted on Amazon for $763.48, free shipping, no tax (mis-price?). Only a week prior it was 900 bucks. Went ahead a pulled the trigger (at the $763). Says it should arrive on December 4th.







Totally Stoked! Also sprung for the TIVO HD XL (says it is THX certified?), and the Samsung 61DLP LED. (Already had a PS3, though connected to a Samsung-Crap-in-a-box). Filed my Taxes late this year, stimulus check just came (which is the only reason wife was on board with all the purchases).










Will the THX in the TiVo give me any sound better than a regular TiVo HD?


What about using the PS3 as my Blu-ray player? Any issues there?


Thanks.


----------



## IcetomLT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saturnas* /forum/post/15082248
> 
> 
> Good for u... I am really angry, that stupid Lithuanian shops don't have this htib! Fortunately one shop will ship it from European store, they says that i will need to wait about month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the price is 1500$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the worst is that the wait is making me insane!



Hi Saturnas,


I am from Lithuania too











Contact AVPro (www dot avpro dot lt). They are official distributors in Lithuania of ONKYO products. I think they will offer for you good price.


Please, inform how it went and what price did they offer.


----------



## advantix00

does anyone know what the best format should be when it comes to the audio settings? I have the system set up and there's so many different settings to pick from im confused. THX Cinema TrueHD PLIIX, THX Surr EX, Neo 6, ect... I put in Transformers and turned it up and just kept flipping through the options. Some i was able to eliminate right off the bat but others I could only notice subtle differences. What would be the best setting to have it at, given the 20 something choices, in order to enjoy what this system can really do?


----------



## pwrloon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advantix00* /forum/post/15183727
> 
> 
> does anyone know what the best format should be when it comes to the audio settings? I have the system set up and there's so many different settings to pick from im confused. THX Cinema TrueHD PLIIX, THX Surr EX, Neo 6, ect... I put in Transformers and turned it up and just kept flipping through the options. Some i was able to eliminate right off the bat but others I could only notice subtle differences. What would be the best setting to have it at, given the 20 something choices, in order to enjoy what this system can really do?



It's all about personal preference. Personally I like as little electronic reprocessing as possible so all of my inputs are set to DIRECT.


----------



## Saturnas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IcetomLT* /forum/post/15179414
> 
> 
> Hi Saturnas,
> 
> 
> I am from Lithuania too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contact AVPro (www dot avpro dot lt). They are official distributors in Lithuania of ONKYO products. I think they will offer for you good price.
> 
> 
> Please, inform how it went and what price did they offer.




sveikas,


kaip tik is ju ir uzsisakiau mazdaug pries puse men. Is pradziu siule uz 4195lt, bet paskiau nusiderejau iki 3775lt su pristatymu i Kauna. Tai va dabar laukiu nesulaukiu kol atsius , iki gruodzio 15 tureciau gaut


----------



## wavygravy2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advantix00* /forum/post/15183727
> 
> 
> does anyone know what the best format should be when it comes to the audio settings? I have the system set up and there's so many different settings to pick from im confused. THX Cinema TrueHD PLIIX, THX Surr EX, Neo 6, ect... I put in Transformers and turned it up and just kept flipping through the options. Some i was able to eliminate right off the bat but others I could only notice subtle differences. What would be the best setting to have it at, given the 20 something choices, in order to enjoy what this system can really do?



I agree as well that it's confusing. So far, i like THX Surr EX while watching TV. I also noticed that you need to pick a setting while the show is on and not while a commercial is on


----------



## SirriusBlack

I want to get a hi fidelity card like the zonar d2 for my PC. Will I will be able to hook this card up to the reciever for game audio and music? I also will have blue ray and hdmi from the video card. Can I connect them to the reciever? any advice is welcomed.


Thanks


----------



## wilddoktor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TNT9100* /forum/post/15160913
> 
> 
> Can someone help me out with this system? I just purchased it and I am having some problems. I ran the calibration system. When I play a music cd with all the speakers going it is very loud at a setting of -61. If I play a dvd you can't hear anything at -61 and have to set it much higher around -30. Is it normal for a cd to be so much louder than a dvd if the same # of speakers are being used? I am also having problems hearing the subwoofer. I have switched back to my old subwoofer which was very loud on my old receiver and it is also hard to hear with the Onkyo receiver. Any help is very much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



I tried it last night. I use my DVD player (an older DVD/VHS combo player) as a CD player. Same volume (around -40) works for both DVDs and CDs...which kind of makes sense.










Sounds like you may need to adjust an output level on your CD player?


----------



## advantix00

thx surround ex does sound pretty good. i noticed that on a few settings sometimes the side surrounds will only play just the background music while the back surrounds will play the music and effects. thx surround ex i found lets the side and back surrounds play music and effects which i like, gives kind of a sweeping sound when bullets or what not are flying around.


----------



## Whatnow

Has anyone noticed if the receiver runs a little hot? I only have an inch clearance on an open shelf.


----------



## advantix00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Whatnow* /forum/post/15206420
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed if the receiver runs a little hot? I only have an inch clearance on an open shelf.



I think it gets as hot as any other receiver. I watched transformers on it the other day and it felt warm afterwards. you're going want to have some room for it the heat can disipate somewhere.


----------



## DMONTY

Wow. A HTiB that people actually like!?! I guess I know what I am buying this Christmas.


I have a 12 x 11 room that has slowly evolved into a modest home theater. I have managed to squeeze a 72 inch HD TV, a HD Tivo, Xbox 360, WII, PS3, and a Tvix into wall (literally a wall to wall) unit. I am very proud of my set up except for 1 tiny detail... the 10 year old budget Sony HTiB with bookshelf speakers providing the audio.


Since space is a luxury I need to stay within the small footprint of a bookshelf type system. I have been looking for months hoping to find "big sound" from a small package; this HTiB may fit the bill. I just gave it a listen at J&R and have to admit that I really liked what I heard. I know it is not going to deliver the same range and performance of a floorstanding KEF but thats ok. It's lightyears better than what I have now.


The cheapest I found this for is $800 at J&R and at B&H video. However, with shipping it is $930. Onecall has it for 890, no tax or shipping but does not have it in stock. Anyone have a reputable source which can beat that price?


----------



## Borthwick

Try newegg. Mine was delivered today under $800.


----------



## gxer

How do you think the surround speakers (4) with the Onkyo system would look mounted on the ceiling with this speaker ceiling mount.

http://www.bracketsandstands.com/BTE...NT_p/bt-34.htm 


The 2 side surrounds would be about 3 feet out from the back wall tilted down slightly and the 2 back surrounds would be as close to the back wall as possible. The speakers would "sort of" surround a 4 seat theater style couch with the back surrounds almost directly overhead.



..................BS............BS....................


SS.............Couch in this area.............SS


----------



## DMONTY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gxer* /forum/post/15218769
> 
> 
> How do you think the surround speakers (4) with the Onkyo system would look mounted on the ceiling with this speaker ceiling mount.
> 
> http://www.bracketsandstands.com/BTE...NT_p/bt-34.htm
> 
> 
> The 2 side surrounds would be about 3 feet out from the back wall tilted down slightly and the 2 back surrounds would be as close to the back wall as possible. The speakers would "sort of" surround a 4 seat theater style couch with the back surrounds almost directly overhead.
> 
> 
> 
> ..................BS............BS....................
> 
> 
> SS.............Couch in this area.............SS



I have been racking my brain thinking how best to incorporate these speakers into the decor. I am expecting my Wife to give me a hard time about these big surrounds protruding from the walls. I was considering "complementing" the speakers with a wall shelf like this one: http://www.shop.com/Loughborough_Wal...68760-p!.shtml Based on the speaker dimensions I think this may work perfectly.


As for those mounts you are considering, I can't help to think the speakers would look odd. The surrounds overshadow the mounts, the net effect would be that they would seem to be suspended, almost hovering, inches from the wall.


----------



## gxer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMONTY* /forum/post/15221047
> 
> 
> I have been racking my brain thinking how best to incorporate these speakers into the decor. I am expecting my Wife to give me a hard time about these big surrounds protruding from the walls. I was considering "complementing" the speakers with a wall shelf like this one: http://www.shop.com/Loughborough_Wal...68760-p!.shtml Based on the speaker dimensions I think this may work perfectly.
> 
> 
> As for those mounts you are considering, I can't help to think the speakers would look odd. The surrounds overshadow the mounts, the net effect would be that they would seem to be suspended, almost hovering, inches from the wall.



There is no way my wife lets me have the wall space behind the couch for speaker shelves, she has that space filled with family/friend photos, so I have to use the ceiling or I am SOL.










However, I do think you are correct, those big ass-ed surround speakers would probably not look good suspended from the ceiling. I need smaller surround speakers so I guess I will keep looking.


Thanks


----------



## palehorse

I could really use some advice on floor-stands for the two rear speakers in this set. I've seen several other posters ask the same question, to no avail... is ANYONE using stands for these surrounds?! If so, what are they?


I really need some black stands...


----------



## DMONTY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palehorse* /forum/post/15225894
> 
> 
> I could really use some advice on floor-stands for the two rear speakers in this set. I've seen several other posters ask the same question, to no avail... is ANYONE using stands for these surrounds?! If so, what are they?
> 
> 
> I really need some black stands...



The sales rep at J&R where I gave this system a listen recommended these stands. http://www.consumerdepot.com/products.asp?id=WS31R&referer=google
 Very basic, only 31 in tall. J&R sell them for $30 a pair. (I gave you a link to another site since J&R did not have pics)


Here is a link to J&R http://www.jr.com/omnimount/pe/OMN_WS31/ 


These will not work for me since in my layout the speaker need to be behind my couch and these stands are not tall enough.


----------



## wavygravy2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palehorse* /forum/post/15225894
> 
> 
> I could really use some advice on floor-stands for the two rear speakers in this set. I've seen several other posters ask the same question, to no avail... is ANYONE using stands for these surrounds?! If so, what are they?
> 
> 
> I really need some black stands...



I bought these ( http://www.sanus.com/us/en/products/...layout/layout/ ) and they work fine. I put Velcro between all 6 of the speakers & stands so the speakers don’t fall off if they are bumped. I bought 3 pairs of stands.


----------



## AaronChiles

One these get back in stock I'm going to buy one. I had the HT-SR800 and then went to the HT-SP908 and I just didn't like the slimmer speakers at all. I'm going to be using it in a 16'x16' room...what size rooms are you guys using the 9100THX in?


----------



## MAGICEJS

Anyone using a Harmony One remote with this system ?


Thanks


----------



## epbdl

need some advice on placing the side surrounds; I dont think I can sell them on the wifey unless I mount them on the back wall along with the regular rears - should I even bother? It's physically posssible to mount them on the sides but installing them will be tough and the aesthetic appeal will be even harder to deal with


----------



## Saturnas

Can somebody tell me which mode i need to use to get 7.1 audio from 5.1 truehd audio and dont to lose quality??? I was reading manual and i found this "THX listening modes can be used with 48 kHz TrueHD, but not 96 kHz or higher." so now i am confused. Or maybe i dont understand something?










P.s This HTiB sound quality is really awesome!!!


----------



## Mr. Fuzz

Didn't even unpack the included speaker wire. Used 12 AWG from Monoprice with Banana Plugs on both ends. Had house pre-wired when we built it...for 5.1. with 14 AWG in-wall wire. So, purchased the Onkyo AS240(B) speaker stands and they are not made for these speakers, but if you pull out the slide and flip them upside down they work just fine by hanging the speaker...they are not "securely" mounted but they work and do not vibrate.


The speakers are big for HTIB bookshelfs, be prepared. The fronts weigh over 11#.


Make sure when you do the auto setup you turn up the output of your Subwoofer. It sounds awesome. Very pleased with the purchase. I could have saved money by waiting but I was enjoying instead of waiting. It is $100 cheaper today then when I purchased.


Monoprice rocks...speaker wire, HDMI 1.3a w/ ferrite cores, optical, banana plugs and wall plates....they are awesome.


Pictures:


----------



## Mr. Fuzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AaronChiles* /forum/post/15235998
> 
> 
> One these get back in stock I'm going to buy one. I had the HT-SR800 and then went to the HT-SP908 and I just didn't like the slimmer speakers at all. I'm going to be using it in a 16'x16' room...what size rooms are you guys using the 9100THX in?



22' width x 16' deep with the configuration in the above pictures. We sit approximately 13' from the TV.


----------



## Mr. Fuzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palehorse* /forum/post/15225894
> 
> 
> I could really use some advice on floor-stands for the two rear speakers in this set. I've seen several other posters ask the same question, to no avail... is ANYONE using stands for these surrounds?! If so, what are they?
> 
> 
> I really need some black stands...



Onkyo AS240(B) stands will work. I'll post up some pictures later today on how I am using them. Purchased at TigerDirect for $79 and free shipping. They are very solid and heavy stands that hide the speaker wire.


There is the mounting bracket that is meant to be screwed together with the speaker...for use with the smaller 7100/6100/etc./etc/ speakers. But, if you flip it upside down you can hang the speaker "unsecured" on the stand.


----------



## Mr. Fuzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MAGICEJS* /forum/post/15241528
> 
> 
> Anyone using a Harmony One remote with this system ?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have the Harmony 550 but haven't even unpacked it yet. Maybe today. Will let you know how it works when I do.


It should work fine, but I will have to try what some of people here on AV are doing for the PS3 to work with a Harmony.


----------



## Mr. Fuzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balekwa44* /forum/post/15176375
> 
> 
> 
> What about using the PS3 as my Blu-ray player? Any issues there?
> 
> 
> Thanks.




No issues. Works like one would hope. HDMI is a must.


----------



## Mr. Fuzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phxheat* /forum/post/15099633
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking at the HT-S9100THX for my new HT room and I have a couple of questions.
> 
> I am wondering what type conections are on the backs of the speakers? *See pictures above...I used Banana Plugs.*
> 
> What have you done to hang your speakers on the wall and do you get any vibration and if so how did you adress that?*Currently using some cheap Wal-Mart wall mounts...the speakers are heavy for most mounts and I tried directly on the wall and they tried to vibrate too much. Still open to a better way...until then $20 bucks at WallyWorld for 4 mounts.*
> 
> What type of speaker wire comes with the system?*Definitely plan on upgrading...the included wire is 22 gauge and crappy.*
> 
> Last question...what type of conections are on the sub and what does Onkyo provide to hook up the sub?*Standard RCA. The included wire is male/male RCA and works...will probably upgrade later but, not essential.*
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for all the help.



Hope that helps.


----------



## wavygravy2k

Are placing the back speakers together the recommended placement?

http://www.thx.com/home/setup/speakers/back.html 


The Onkyo HT-S9100THX HTIB PDF manual also shows a picture which indicates the speakers are to be placed side by side to each other.


----------



## Polyglot

THX also recommends placing the SR and SL apart when using a reciever that can decode TRUE HD or DTS-HD


See link

http://www.thx.com/home/setup/speakers/dolby.html


----------



## AaronChiles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr. Fuzz* /forum/post/15251915
> 
> 
> 22' width x 16' deep with the configuration in the above pictures. We sit approximately 13' from the TV.



How's the sub sound placed next to the TV like that? I've always tried to place it in a corner and it makes a world of a difference.


----------



## Saturnas

Please tell me which mode do you use to get 7.1ch sound from 5.1ch TrueHD soundtrack?


Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Fuzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AaronChiles* /forum/post/15259582
> 
> 
> How's the sub sound placed next to the TV like that? I've always tried to place it in a corner and it makes a world of a difference.



It works well. There are mutiple suggested placements with this system. One is the 1/3 x 1/3 x 1/3 setup and that is what I am using for now. Splitting the room up by 1/3's. Keep in mind that this a front-firing sub. My previous subs that were down-firing did sound better behind the listening position in a corner.


Keep in mind I have laminate wood floors. I may order a longer RCA cable and try it in the back right corner by the SR speaker just to see.


The only problem I have with the sub right now is it will not go to STANDBY mode. It is still receiving some sort of signal and will not go to STANDBY. So, it has a constant "hum" with everything turned off and the receiver in standby.


If anyone knows a fix for that.


----------



## Mr. Fuzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saturnas* /forum/post/15260612
> 
> 
> Please tell me which mode do you use to get 7.1ch sound from 5.1ch TrueHD soundtrack?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Using a PS3 as the Blu-Ray/DVD player via HDMI hook up and set on DIRECT it automatically does it...or you can press the "THX" button on the remote and it might switch it for you.


Mine appears to be switching to 7.1 automatically with the DIRECT setting via HDMI.


----------



## Mr. Fuzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wavygravy2k* /forum/post/15255707
> 
> 
> Are placing the back speakers together the recommended placement?
> 
> http://www.thx.com/home/setup/speakers/back.html
> 
> 
> The Onkyo HT-S9100THX HTIB PDF manual also shows a picture which indicates the speakers are to be placed side by side to each other.



There is another setting with a 60 degree spread...it is your link at the bottom of the page. That is how mine are setup....not together.


----------



## jlawr

Will this system fill 4k cubic feet of living room, or do I need a more powerful system?


----------



## Mr. Fuzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlawr* /forum/post/15265852
> 
> 
> Will this system fill 4k cubic feet of living room, or do I need a more powerful system?



Yes. How high is the ceiling? 8'? 9'?


8' ceiling is a 500 s.f. space - easy.

9' ceiling is a 444.44 s.f. space - easy.


This system would work well in 625 s.f. (25' x 25') and even bigger depending on the acoustics of the room. However, anything bigger than 25' x 25', I would start looking for separate dedicated speakers. Ultimately it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## HTPC101

any pics?


----------



## jlawr

Thanx Mr. Fuzz.

My room is: 18 x 25 x 9


----------



## Borthwick

For the record, I enjoyed my first blu ray experience with this system last evening. I can't imagine why anyone would think they need to spend more money on an audio system. I didn't have the volume cranked higher than -18. The sub was giving everyone a massage, and the mid and high ranges were clear and crisp. This is a truly impressive system for the money.


----------



## Spoetnic

Hi,


First of all I want to say this is a great forum!

I was wondering witch 7.1 THX system to buy, the Onkyo HT-S9100THX or the Onkyo TX-SR 875 + Canton Movie 150-QX set (+2 additional Canton speakers).

Which set has the best sound quality?


Sorry for my bad English


Thx


----------



## Saturnas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spoetnic* /forum/post/15294501
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> First of all I want to say this is a great forum!
> 
> I was wondering witch 7.1 THX system to buy, the Onkyo HT-S9100THX or the Onkyo TX-SR 875 + Canton Movie 150-QX set (+2 additional Canton speakers).
> 
> Which set has the best sound quality?
> 
> 
> Sorry for my bad English
> 
> 
> Thx



I dont know how sounds Canton, but i know that onkyo sounds really good










P.s Canton Movie 150-QX is not THX CERTIFIED.


----------



## epbdl

HELP - Everywhere is now out of stock!!


----------



## fredfred

So when listening to regular tv which speakers does the sound come thu? Can you get it thru all the speakers?


----------



## Frederick71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *epbdl* /forum/post/15304012
> 
> 
> HELP - Everywhere is now out of stock!!



+1










Was really wanting one before xmas.


----------



## Mr. Fuzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fredfred* /forum/post/15314268
> 
> 
> So when listening to regular tv which speakers does the sound come thu? Can you get it thru all the speakers?



It depends on your receiver settings, TV settings, and the signal.


One of the following usually:


1. Center and front channels on most cable signals.

2. Pass-through setting to the TV will depend on your TV, but usually 2.1 through your TV speakers (for most TVs).

3. Depending on the signal, the receiver can force 5.1.


There are probably more options/possibilities but it depends on your components and the signal.


Hope this helps.


BTW...I could be all wet...this is just what I have experienced so far.


----------



## r1ch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frederick71* /forum/post/15315750
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was really wanting one before xmas.



+2


----------



## nokia08

+3







guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## epbdl

found them at Universal Mania - 750.00 and 15.00 shipping!


----------



## r1ch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *epbdl* /forum/post/15323158
> 
> 
> found them at Universal Mania - 750.00 and 15.00 shipping!



Out of stock.


----------



## jdubau55

Refurbed units at shoponkyo.com for $699 + 10% off + $10 off for first time Club Onkyo buyers + free shipping.


Looking at $620 for this. Looks in stock cause it is orderable. I wouldn't hesitate for a second to pull the trigger on this. I just bought the S7100 as a refurb and you really could sell it as new and no one would ever know. I got everything including speaker wire and even speaker wire labels.


Edit: My mistake looks like the THX unit on there is the older THX HTIB.


----------



## whereistan

I purchased the s9100thx a week ago. Like the others say. The packaging is definitely big but not a determining factor. To fit it in a car you would have to open the box and place the parts in your car indiviually.


Based on other posting I had the idea that this system was "loud." Although the system can pack a punch


When comparing it to my previous system. Which was pretty old. Sony reciever (7 years old, 5.1dts compatible, optical inputs) w/ 4 JBL speakers hooked up (27+ years old 12" woofer 5" mid 3" tweeters, made w/ cardboard speakers not plastic like the newer ones) and 1 center speaker by sony. Note* there was no sub hooked up so the system was really 5.0. I would turn up the reciever 50% and the system would literally shake the entire house


W/ the 9100thx to get a little feel/ sound the system has to be turned up to -20 which is around ~70% of it's total power. Although you can get a sound w/ feeling from the system note that you would have to be running the reciever at around 90%+ of it's total capability to get a decent feeling (not wall shaking)


Oh yea, in case your wondering the subwoofer sits ~5ft away from me on the 9100thx system. So distance is not a factor. While with my old system the speakers were all at least 13ft away.



9100thx Pros and Cons


Pros

*Highs mids and lows very clear sounding / THX

*System is small enough to fit in almost any environment

*System has enough power for a small living room

*HDMI upscale

*7.1 w/ ability to decode Dolby TrueHD & Dolby Digital Plus

*1080p upscaling

*remote, very comfortable easy to find buttons/ feel

*Lots of inputs


Cons

*No feel of sound

*System very over rated in power specs

*Reciever doesn't give the option to setup big/ small speakers, (for future upgrades)

*under powered for bigger livingroom.

*Performance over rated


Rating the system. I would give the 9100thx


5/10 stars when comparing to all home theater

8/10 when comparing it to only HTIB

8/10 in sound quality

3/10 in feel

9/10 in size (I like that all the speakers are small and can get loud)

8/10 in Price

7/10 in future proof.


Overall 6/10


Furthuer dicussion on system grading. Although it's a great HTIB I'm very much old school in that I like feel the movie action, feel the music and be part of it. Which is a huge factor when being lost in the motion. I mean if I went to a closed arena concert held in a large room or club and I didn't feel the scream of the electric guitar, lows of the bass and beats of the drums. The performer better do something extrodinary to be considered a good concert.


And I'm very very dissatisfied w/ how the 9100thx performed. To have to run the reciever at it's peak to get decent sound only means that it is not going to have a long life. Especially when comparing it to my older Home Theater which I gave to my Dad now. Damn you Onkyo! I don't understand how an older 5 speaker system w/ no sub can kill a newer 8 speaker(including sub) in sound quality, performance, and feel. And also the fact that they're selling this system as a "1200w" which is 600watts more than my old sony. If Onkyo under rated this system as a 300watt system I would probably be pretty happy with that, but I was expecting lobster and instead got a catfish.


Future proof I gave a 7/10 because although it does have all the the latest features HDMI, optical, Dolby TrueHD, etc. It does not contain any hardware that's new and not in use today but may be in the future. I mean when I was buying that sony reciever 7 years ago it had four optical inputs which was pretty much unheard of during that time but is basicly a standard now. The onkyo does contain Dolby TrueHD and dolby Digital plus decoders for the future. The lack of being able to upgrade to bigger also dropped the future proofing.



Take note* that I do not endorese sony. I think personally think there sound department needs to get better and sucks. I've had a sony car stereo was terrible so they do need inprovement. I do like JL Audio subs which I hope they enter Home entertainment because they have a reputation for understating ther subs W3 which can perform double if not triple the power and sound stated, but that's another story. For JBL, I would say there older speakers, cardboard, are way better then there new smaller plastic speakers.


If asked to recommend the 9100thx I would say, I'm keeping my HTIB but would say yes and no to certain people because of the cons listed above


Onkyo if your reading this, nice step, but you have yards to cover to be a great HTIB


----------



## 6.6diesel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fredfred* /forum/post/15314268
> 
> 
> So when listening to regular tv which speakers does the sound come thu? Can you get it thru all the speakers?



Use the "All channel stereo" setting. It works best for music too.


----------



## jdubau55

I'd just like to say this system isn't supposed to be "loud" and wall shaking. It is supposed to sound really really good hence the THX. They are going for more SQL than SPL. I feel 100% confident that at high volume levels the Onkyo is still producing good sound compared to the distortion that was your old system.


----------



## gixer1997

I'd have to say the system does sound really good. Especially for movies. I watched Cloverfield this weekend and the bass at the beginning was excellent. Master and Commander was really great also. I do have to agree that maybe the power is a bit overstated. It does seem like you have to turn it up around -22 or so to really start to feel the movie. I have mine set up in a 12 x 14 room and to me it's almost perfect. One thing I may do in the future is upgrade to an SVS sub. When listening to music I think there could be a little more punch in the bass department. It's not bad for music but it could be a little better. I think the SVS PB13-Ultra could clear that up. Anyway for the money it's great. Spend a little time tweaking the setup, run Audyssey, tweak a little more, turn the volume on the sub a little past the THX mark and it's pretty good.


----------



## Spoetnic

I agree for 100% with jdubau55.

Great system with great sound!!!

For me the speakers are most beautiful on speaker stands, but that's my opinion.


----------



## BlackkoZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *6.6diesel* /forum/post/14963731
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with anything said in that review, however, they were really harsh. They should have been a lot more objective.
> 
> 
> Also, they were talking about the DVD player that comes with it. This system doesn't come with a DVD player. I have to almost wonder if they tested the right system.



It's the HT-S990THX they have tested.


----------



## arthurya

Now that the Christmas rush has passed, has anyone seen this online (in stock) anywhere at the $800 price point?


Thx

A


----------



## r1ch

Have not seen it in stock anywhere (regardless of price, minus Ebay of course) since *12/15*! I cannot believe it takes that long to replenish their stock but hey who knows. :\\


----------



## Wigan4

I'm not an audiophile so maybe this is a stupid question--but since I don't know the answer I'll ask it and take my lumps!


I can't stand the surround speakers on my bookshelves because they're too tall (this is going in a libarary and all there are are bookshelves!), so does it hurt the sound to lay them on their sides?


I have the option to stand them on the lower shelves, which are higher, but then they'd only be about 3 feet off the floor at the base, which also wouldn't be optimum with high-backed chairs.


So anyway, how bad is it, if it is, to lay speakers like these on their sides?


----------



## epbdl

I ordered mine from Universal Mania since 12/16 and still waiting for them to ship; I have only seen them on Amazon but at the 1k price point.


I did find another sale at Accessories4Less at 650.00 (not free shipping) but they are out of stock and say it is Factory Reconditioned; how can they already have refurb units out so quickly?


----------



## advantix00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wigan4* /forum/post/15386906
> 
> 
> I'm not an audiophile so maybe this is a stupid question--but since I don't know the answer I'll ask it and take my lumps!
> 
> 
> I can't stand the surround speakers on my bookshelves because they're too tall (this is going in a libarary and all there are are bookshelves!), so does it hurt the sound to lay them on their sides?
> 
> 
> I have the option to stand them on the lower shelves, which are higher, but then they'd only be about 3 feet off the floor at the base, which also wouldn't be optimum with high-backed chairs.
> 
> 
> So anyway, how bad is it, if it is, to lay speakers like these on their sides?



i dont think that it really matters if its upright or on its side. as long as the speaker is facing the right direction (towards you) then it shouldnt matter. make sure that there is a little room behind the speaker too.


----------



## iregret

This entire thread makes me laugh. Questions asked by noobs, answered by noobs. LMAO.


Look how many people joined just to post in this thread. My favorite response? Whereisstan. Haha! I love how you try to sound professional when you obviously don't know what you're talking about.


For a HTIB, I'm sure this system satisfied most of your guys/gals needs. If you can only spend 1000.00, you probably can't do much better. But try searching the forums for answers.


----------



## Borthwick

And then there are those who post live from their parents' basement.


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Borthwick* /forum/post/15402917
> 
> 
> And then there are those who post live from their parents' basement.



He, he, he. . . I love that


----------



## slickster123

I just got the 9100 system from accessories4less.com for $750 shipped (reconditioned). It came in perfect shape with everything. You wouldnt have known it wasnt brand new outside of the sticker on the box.

I hooked it up to my ps3 and panasonic ax200 projector and couldnt be happier.







Im no "audiophile", but everyone that comes over are amazed at the setup. The sound is plenty loud (cant imagine watching a movie any louder) and very clear and solid....not loud/distorted. Its exactly what i wanted...im sure you could spend time researching and piece together a better system and save $50 dollars here and there, but for someone who wants great sound for the average ear, pull the trigger!

Rockband and Call of Duty 5 are a different experience. My kids watch entire movies now...instead of 15min, snack, 10min, break something, snack, 15 min. (maybe the projector too, 100"screen)









Got any questions?


----------



## pHaZmaTis

What trips me out is people saying they want to FEEL the sound from movies. What the hell does that mean? I know that you want to feel like you are at the movies, but I have never heard someone say they want to FEEL the sound of a movie.

---The bottom line is that there is no better HTIB for the money. Any one that others consider "Noobs" will definately love the sound that this system provides. And your getting a hell of a deal if you catch it for less than 1g.

I love it!!!!

Phaz....


----------



## Revlis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nokia08* /forum/post/15321752
> 
> 
> +3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess I'll have to wait.



+4







Can't find it in stock anywhere...


----------



## iregret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Borthwick* /forum/post/15402917
> 
> 
> And then there are those who are bored at work, and post from their iPhone.



There, I fixed it for ya.


----------



## black_sedan

Where's the cheapest place to get this non-refurbished?


----------



## 4North1Side2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *black_sedan* /forum/post/15417465
> 
> 
> Where's the cheapest place to get this non-refurbished?



Vanns.com, $750 shipped with no taxes. If you use there credit card, 6 months no payments, no interest.


----------



## r1ch

Actually Vanns.com just upped the price to $799.98 and so did Newegg.com to $899.99 with an ETA for new stock 02/03/09.


----------



## Mr. Fuzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iregret* /forum/post/15402174
> 
> 
> This entire thread makes me laugh. Questions asked by noobs, answered by noobs. LMAO.
> 
> 
> Look how many people joined just to post in this thread. My favorite response? Whereisstan. Haha! I love how you try to sound professional when you obviously don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> For a HTIB, I'm sure this system satisfied most of your guys/gals needs. If you can only spend 1000.00, you probably can't do much better. But try searching the forums for answers.



Thank you for gracing the thread with your insight and helpful tips.










50 posts...must mean expert that likes to share knowledge.










For the money, one could probably piece together some nicer sounding speakers and maybe even a better receiver (so far as output).


However, with the ease of use and the features included all in one easy to setup offering; especially for $800 or less with free shipping (which alot of people did get this for) cannot be beat. Period. No matter what some non-social elitist thinks. Well, you will need to upgrade the speaker wire...but free shipping allows for you to go to Monoprice and get some for a great deal.


----------



## iregret




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr. Fuzz* /forum/post/15436129
> 
> 
> Thank you for gracing the thread with your insight and helpful tips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 posts...must mean expert that likes to share knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money, one could probably piece together some nicer sounding speakers and maybe even a better receiver (so far as output).
> 
> 
> However, with the ease of use and the features included all in one easy to setup offering; especially for $800 or less with free shipping (which alot of people did get this for) cannot be beat. Period. No matter what some non-social elitist thinks. Well, you will need to upgrade the speaker wire...but free shipping allows for you to go to Monoprice and get some for a great deal.



Yup you're right. Only 50 posts... and 5 and a half years of research.










Like I said earlier "_*If you can only spend 1000.00, you probably can't do much better.*_"


----------



## DMONTY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iregret* /forum/post/15437247
> 
> 
> Yup you're right. Only 50 posts... and 5 and a half years of research.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier "_*If you can only spend 1000.00, you probably can't do much better.*_"



5 and a half years of research and all you can say on the subject is "If you can only spend 1000.00, you probably can't do much better."?


I'm blown away by your expertise.







I can only imagine what you will be capable of in another 5 1/2 years.


----------



## PigBoT

LOL @ iregret... Surely you're not surprised you are being flamed. What was the point of your posts? Do you really think you are helpful?


Here's what I got from your post... Everyone else here must be poor because we can "only spend 1,000.00". I'm looking at this system and guess what?--I can spend as much as I please, if that was the point!


As far as your pointless jab at Whereisstan... His review, although I didn't care for it (but none the less, thank you Whereisstan), was almost identical in point as many of the 'expert' reviews. Iregret, Perhaps you can write a book on how to review hardware ...I know I'd be sure to pick up a copy. And perhaps it will give you something to do with all your idle time at work... or provide you a new job when you get canned for not having anything better to do then play on your iPhone.


And btw, when I'm at work, my shiny 16GB iPhone doesn't need to be used, because I actually have a computer in my office for the internet. Do you need me to buy you one?


Iregret, please find something better to do, this was a positive thread until you showed up. Everyone else, please keep posting your reviews, they are always appreciated


----------



## MrChip

The Auto Standby function turns the subwoofer on

when the input signal exceeds a certain level. If the

Auto Standby function does not work reliably, try

increasing or decreasing the subwoofer output level

slightly on the AV receiver


----------



## R1Jester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Revlis* /forum/post/15407543
> 
> 
> +4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find it in stock anywhere...



Just got a notification, Newegg has it in stock again, at $899 w/free shipping.


----------



## PigBoT

Newegg just raised the price $30.


My theater room wont be ready for about 2 months. Should I wait a month and a half to buy this, or should I buy now while it's in stock?


----------



## mightymouseusf

Hello Boards,


I'm slowing putting together my home theater system and have my HT-S9100THX arriving on Wednesday. I've already purchased some 12 Gauge Wire, Banana clips, mounting brackets and extra HDMI cables. The problem is I have an oddly shaped room and a sectional couch, and I can't figure out what the best speaker placement would be. I'm lucky enough to have an understanding wife willing to let me move furniture around in order to get the most out of the system. Is there anyone out there willing to help me solve this puzzle if I supply a diagram of the room? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


Also can anyone out there recommend sturdy speaker stands that will support the front channel speakers if my curious cat brushes by it?


Ohhh and one last thing. The only place for me to put my center channel is on the tv stand directly in front of the tv's own speaker grill. Am I risking interference here? If so, are there any alternatives?


I currently have a Sony KDS-60A3000, a PS3, an Xbox360, Optimum Online Hi-Def DVR, and a Wii. Sorry for the length of this essay I just wrote.


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mightymouseusf* /forum/post/15466844
> 
> 
> Hello Boards,
> 
> 
> I'm slowing putting together my home theater system and have my HT-S9100THX arriving on Wednesday. I've already purchased some 12 Gauge Wire, Banana clips, mounting brackets and extra HDMI cables. The problem is I have an oddly shaped room and a sectional couch, and I can't figure out what the best speaker placement would be. I'm lucky enough to have an understanding wife willing to let me move furniture around in order to get the most out of the system. Is there anyone out there willing to help me solve this puzzle if I supply a diagram of the room? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> 
> Also can anyone out there recommend sturdy speaker stands that will support the front channel speakers if my curious cat brushes by it?
> 
> 
> Ohhh and one last thing. The only place for me to put my center channel is on the tv stand directly in front of the tv's own speaker grill. Am I risking interference here? If so, are there any alternatives?
> 
> 
> I currently have a Sony KDS-60A3000, a PS3, an Xbox360, Optimum Online Hi-Def DVR, and a Wii. Sorry for the length of this essay I just wrote.



mightymouseusf,


I also bought 12G wires, banana plugs and HDMI cables, and I will finish setting it up tonight (I hope).


In response to your questions:


1) If you post the diagram, I will take a look at it.

2) Speaker stands: Lovan Affiniti 29" - $95 w/free shipping on Amazon.com

-I looked for 2 weeks on the net for the perfect stands and there is nothing else better for the price. Solid and sturdy, the 29" height sets the speakers at perfect ear level, and it has large top plates that hold the front Onkyo speakers perfectly. There are cheaper stands, but trust me on this, you get what you pay for. One thing I do recommend is that you get industrial strength velcro to secure the speakers - I did this, and now, the speakers stay on the stand even if I turn it sideways. BTW, Amazon has the best deal on these (yes, I looked).

3) As long as you don't plan to use the TV speakers, it shouldn't cause you any problems. But there are stands made specifically for the center speaker. You may want to check those out and you can have a much cleaner look to your system.


----------



## Mr. Fuzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrChip* /forum/post/15444013
> 
> 
> The Auto Standby function turns the subwoofer on
> 
> when the input signal exceeds a certain level. If the
> 
> Auto Standby function does not work reliably, try
> 
> increasing or decreasing the subwoofer output level
> 
> slightly on the AV receiver



Thanks for this post. Mine will not go to Standby. It is thinking it is receiving a constant signal.


Currently, using the Audyssey settings. By switching to manual...will that negate the Audyssey settings from the auto-setup?


Or could it be the "All Channel" option causing a signal to be sent to the subwoofer?


Going to go play with it.


----------



## Mr. Fuzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mightymouseusf* /forum/post/15466844
> 
> 
> Also can anyone out there recommend sturdy speaker stands that will support the front channel speakers if my curious cat brushes by it?


 Link to previous post with pictures. 


Onkyo AS240B speaker stands will definitely hold the side-surround and surround speakers. HOWEVER, they are not specifically made for them. You have to flip the mount upside down and hang the speaker. The weight of the speakers holds them in place. These stands are made for the speakers that come with the 6100 system that have a screw bracket.


NOT SURE about the larger front speakers. They are considerably bigger and weigh more.


----------



## mightymouseusf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamatosoul* /forum/post/15467787
> 
> 
> mightymouseusf,
> 
> 
> I also bought 12G wires, banana plugs and HDMI cables, and I will finish setting it up tonight (I hope).
> 
> 
> In response to your questions:
> 
> 
> 1) If you post the diagram, I will take a look at it.
> 
> 2) Speaker stands: Lovan Affiniti 29" - $95 w/free shipping on Amazon.com
> 
> -I looked for 2 weeks on the net for the perfect stands and there is nothing else better for the price. Solid and sturdy, the 29" height sets the speakers at perfect ear level, and it has large top plates that hold the front Onkyo speakers perfectly. There are cheaper stands, but trust me on this, you get what you pay for. One thing I do recommend is that you get industrial strength velcro to secure the speakers - I did this, and now, the speakers stay on the stand even if I turn it sideways. BTW, Amazon has the best deal on these (yes, I looked).
> 
> 3) As long as you don't plan to use the TV speakers, it shouldn't cause you any problems. But there are stands made specifically for the center speaker. You may want to check those out and you can have a much cleaner look to your system.



Yamatosoul thanks for the insight, its been a huge help! How did your setup work out for you? Are you pleased with the sound? I'm working on getting you that diagram now and should be sending it with pics shortly. Thanks again for your help on this. You are the man!


P.S. Mr. Fuzz, Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## mightymouseusf

Quote:

Originally Posted by *yamatosoul* 
mightymouseusf,


I also bought 12G wires, banana plugs and HDMI cables, and I will finish setting it up tonight (I hope).


In response to your questions:


1) If you post the diagram, I will take a look at it.

2) Speaker stands: Lovan Affiniti 29" - $95 w/free shipping on Amazon.com

-I looked for 2 weeks on the net for the perfect stands and there is nothing else better for the price. Solid and sturdy, the 29" height sets the speakers at perfect ear level, and it has large top plates that hold the front Onkyo speakers perfectly. There are cheaper stands, but trust me on this, you get what you pay for. One thing I do recommend is that you get industrial strength velcro to secure the speakers - I did this, and now, the speakers stay on the stand even if I turn it sideways. BTW, Amazon has the best deal on these (yes, I looked).

3) As long as you don't plan to use the TV speakers, it shouldn't cause you any problems. But there are stands made specifically for the center speaker. You may want to check those out and you can have a much cleaner look to your system.
Here is a crude floor plan of my home theater space along with some pics for reference. The couch and tv can be moved anywhere in the room to accommodate the setup. The open space behind the couch is a window. Also, there is about 2 or so feet of wall above both entrances to the room and the window that can accommodate speakers if need be. Let me know what you guys think. Again, all help is greatly appreciated!

 

Living Room Layout.PDF 43.0830078125k . file


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mightymouseusf* /forum/post/15475854
> 
> 
> Yamatosoul thanks for the insight, its been a huge help! How did your setup work out for you? Are you pleased with the sound? I'm working on getting you that diagram now and should be sending it with pics shortly. Thanks again for your help on this. You are the man!
> 
> 
> P.S. Mr. Fuzz, Thanks for posting the pics.



mightymouseusf,


I'm glad I was able to help. The system sounds very good (the 12AWG wires do make a difference). It's not a high end sound, but it's probably the best that you can get in a HTIB. Upgrading the speakers to something like a Definitive Technology Pro Cinema 600 ($800) will definitely improve both the sound and ergonomics.


So, you're using mounts for the surrounds? For these Onkyo surrounds, I think mounts are better because of the speakers' size and weight (almost 8 lbs!). I'm using heavy duty steel stands on the sides that allow up to 10 lbs, but it still does not feel stable enough.


Hopefully, I'll have more time to listen to the system tonight







When you get the diagram ready, just PM me and I'll check it out.


----------



## mightymouseusf

Glad to hear its working out for you. I was actually only gonna use mounts for the rear speakers as I'm afraid I'll have to aim them down...I was just intending to anchor the sides to the walls with some serious screws....bad idea? Diagram is up.


----------



## yamatosoul

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mightymouseusf* 
Here is a crude floor plan of my home theater space along with some pics for reference. The couch and tv can be moved anywhere in the room to accommodate the setup. The open space behind the couch is a window. Also, there is about 2 or so feet of wall above both entrances to the room and the window that can accommodate speakers if need be. Let me know what you guys think. Again, all help is greatly appreciated!
I made a layout that I think will work for you. When you set it up remember the following:


1) Angle the front speakers slightly inward towards the center listening position - the height of the tweeters should be 2 - 4 inches within ear level.

2) Position the side surrounds 2 - 3 feet above ear level and angle down towards the listening positions. Otherwise, your idea should work. If you get some vibrations from the surrounds, you may want to add some padding between the wall and speakers.

3) Since you don't have a place for the center speaker, it would be best if you can get a stand. Make sure to angle it slightly upward toward the listening position.

4) If you want to run the surround wires neatly, you can get "wire management rails" (monoprice.com or Amazon has them for a reasonable price). Just make sure to that the rails fit 12AWG wires. It's a bit more work, but you won't be tripping over wires in the dark.


If you need any more help, just let me know








 

Layout.pdf 74.0966796875k . file


----------



## mightymouseusf

what do you think of doing it in the reverse fashion? Meaning put the tv in front of the window (so no one in the dinning room will see all the wires behind my tv stand, just the back of the couch) and the couch in front of the entrance to the dinning room...then put the rear speakers up above the entrance to the dinning room facing down?...Also I read that the side speakers should be above my head and not tilted at all....is this incorrect?


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mightymouseusf* /forum/post/15478268
> 
> 
> what do you think of doing it in the reverse fashion? Meaning put the tv in front of the window (so no one in the dinning room will see all the wires behind my tv stand, just the back of the couch) and the couch in front of the entrance to the dinning room...then put the rear speakers up above the entrance to the dinning room facing down?...Also I read that the side speakers should be above my head and not tilted at all....is this incorrect?



Reverse should work just fine. As far as the side surrounds are concerned, you're not wrong. You can leave them untilted as long as they are 2+ feet above ear level. Dolby Lab's recommendation for optimal positioning is 2 - 3 feet above ear level, angled down, but this may be arguable. You can check out the THX speaker set up guide on the link below - it's not much different from Dolby Labs', but I didn't see anything about angling down.

http://www.thx.com/home/setup/speakers/71.html


----------



## HTPC101

My buddy just got one, i like it alot.


----------



## advantix00

i think i posted this before, but now that it looks like more and more people are getting this system, what is everyones favorite listening mode when watching thier movies?? For me I found that either THX Cinema TrueHD PLIIx or THX Surr EX seems to work best. It gives you that surround movement of things like bullets, cars, ect... the BD version of 300 in these modes sounds awesome. What is everyone else's take?


----------



## 6.6diesel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mightymouseusf* /forum/post/15477616
> 
> 
> Glad to hear its working out for you. I was actually only gonna use mounts for the rear speakers as I'm afraid I'll have to aim them down...I was just intending to anchor the sides to the walls with some serious screws....bad idea? Diagram is up.



I located my sides and rears at a stud, and just hung them on a nail. I lucked out a bit on the stud locations and they're rock solid. Just leave the head of the nail (or screw if you prefer) about a 1/4" inch or so from the wall so the speakers hang relatively tight.


----------



## mightymouseusf

Finally, the Eagle Has Landed!! It just arrived a few minutes ago. I'll be setting it up on Saturday if I can wait that long. I'll try to have some pictures and a review up shortly. Thanks again for all the help, you guys are great!


----------



## Mr. Fuzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advantix00* /forum/post/15479426
> 
> 
> i think i posted this before, but now that it looks like more and more people are getting this system, what is everyones favorite listening mode when watching thier movies?? For me I found that either THX Cinema TrueHD PLIIx or THX Surr EX seems to work best. It gives you that surround movement of things like bullets, cars, ect... the BD version of 300 in these modes sounds awesome. What is everyone else's take?



Still playing with mine as we watch different movies. So far, I agree about the THX Cinema mode. Watched Blu-Ray _Dark Knight_ and it was really good. Haven't plugged in my DVD _Saving Private Ryan_ or _Matrix_ series yet.




BTW to ALL:

Figured out why the Subwoofer would not go to Standby. The RCA is bad. Going to get a new one from...wait for it...wait for it...Monoprice







.


----------



## energy_tone

Been looking around and reading this thread for a couple of months. Appreciate all the positive posts. Ordered from vanns.com 799.98 with no shipping or tax. Scheduled delivery date is 1/15. I'll post again once I get it hooked up with some feedback.


----------



## mightymouseusf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energy_tone* /forum/post/15488452
> 
> 
> Been looking around and reading this thread for a couple of months. Appreciate all the positive posts. Ordered from vanns.com 799.98 with no shipping or tax. Scheduled delivery date is 1/15. I'll post again once I get it hooked up with some feedback.



Energy_tone,


Hate to be the harbinger of bad news, but be prepared to wait a little bit longer than that. I also ordered from Vann's based on their pricing and shipping date estimate. They told me it would ship on 12/10 but it didn't actually ship till 1/1. Turns out Onkyo doesn't give them exact shipment dates...only estimates that continually get pushed back.


----------



## nokia08

I placed an order at J&R when they did not have it in stock, 12/12, they shipped this tuesday and it has arrieved. I just have to get home on saturday to set it up. I am one happy guy! $799 plus h&h $100.


----------



## garybaggett

I've been following this for awhile and have recieved alot of usfull info. I have the 9100 being shipped now from vanns, 799 free shipping. I also odered banana plugs, hdmi cables, wall brackets,speaker wire #14 from mono price. also ordered a shelf from amazon for the center speaker to rest on top of my 65" Mitsu.Can't wait to get it all together. I read some revues on the wall mounts some good some bad...thought I would give them a try for4bucks a pair , we'll see.


----------



## energy_tone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mightymouseusf* /forum/post/15496468
> 
> 
> Energy_tone,
> 
> 
> Hate to be the harbinger of bad news, but be prepared to wait a little bit longer than that. I also ordered from Vann's based on their pricing and shipping date estimate. They told me it would ship on 12/10 but it didn't actually ship till 1/1. Turns out Onkyo doesn't give them exact shipment dates...only estimates that continually get pushed back.



mightymouseusf,

Looks like I got lucky. Got FEDEX confirmation of shipment today from vanns.com. Scheduled delivery is 1/13.  Even if I had had to wait a bit longer it would be worth it not to pay the $100 s&h I'm seeing at B&H, J&R and other sites.


----------



## garybaggett

me too , got confirmation. I was lucky too about an hour after i ordered they went out of stock. since then the price has gone to 999.99(i payed 799)


----------



## rickaren

I ordered mine today, giving up with seeing the price increases from one month ago when it was out of stock everywhere. Wish I could have found one then, but with everyone getting a new set for Christmas that depleted stock from all the "On-Line" Sites. Now with the latest review from CNet on January 6, 2009, that this unit is *"The Worlds Best Sounding Home Theater In A Box"* I doubt that price will be as low as we saw in December before all this demand. Remember this unit was not released till 10/28/08 with few reviews. I ended up paying at least $100 more than when I started my review of this package. Still found it In-Stock @ Newegg today with free shipping and due to be shipped today 1/09/2009. Don't want to wait any longer for a price reduction that may never come or supply to increase. This is an upgrade of my present 7.1 A/V sound system and my new Samsung HL67A750 RP67 inch DLP/LCD set. Enjoyment is for today, not sometime in the future.


LINK: http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-10...?tag=mncol;txt


----------



## HTPC101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickaren* /forum/post/15504869
> 
> 
> I ordered mine today, giving up with seeing the price increases from one month ago when it was out of stock everywhere. Wish I could have found one then, but with everyone getting a new set for Christmas that depleted stock from all the "On-Line" Sites. Now with the latest review from CNet on January 6, 2009, that this unit is *"The Worlds Best Sounding Home Theater In A Box"* I doubt that price will be as low as we saw in December before all this demand. Remember this unit was not released till 10/28/08 with few reviews. I ended up paying at least $100 more than when I started my review of this package. Still found it In-Stock @ Newegg today with free shipping and due to be shipped today 1/09/2009. Don't want to wait any longer for a price reduction that may never come or supply to increase. This is an upgrade of my present 7.1 A/V sound system and my new Samsung HL67A750 RP67 inch DLP/LCD set. Enjoyment is for today, not sometime in the future.
> 
> 
> LINK: http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-10...?tag=mncol;txt



Nice!


----------



## debpub

Can someone tell me if the receiver passes through 24p? I see where it supports 1080p but I'm not totally sure about 1080/24. The reason I'm asking is I have a PS3 and a Sony KDS-60A3000 that both support it and if I'm going to run the PS3 through the receiver I want to make sure I can use it's full capabilities.


----------



## lovin_90

Just got off the phone with onkyo.

The receiver in this package does not have multi zone capability like it's cousins.

It still has a/b switching, so single source away and live with 5.1 if you want to listen to 2 in the other room.


----------



## debpub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *debpub* /forum/post/15509681
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if the receiver passes through 24p? I see where it supports 1080p but I'm not totally sure about 1080/24. The reason I'm asking is I have a PS3 and a Sony KDS-60A3000 that both support it and if I'm going to run the PS3 through the receiver I want to make sure I can use it's full capabilities.



So no one knows what this receiver supports? If anyone knows I'd really appreciate getting an answer on this.


----------



## mightymouseusf

I have exactly the same setup as you do (you obviously have great taste in tv's and blu-ray players!) and when I play a blu-ray, if Ichange the input on the tv and quickly change it back, when it shows the input info it does say 1080p 24. So I'm guessing the answer to your question is yes. However I don't claim to be an expert by any means.


----------



## epbdl

ordered mine on Dec 16th for 749 and 15 shipping and still no clue when it will be shipped - the cnet article doesnt help the wait either...


----------



## rickaren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *epbdl* /forum/post/15541590
> 
> 
> ordered mine on Dec 16th for 749 and 15 shipping and still no clue when it will be shipped - the cnet article doesnt help the wait either...



Mine is scheduled to be here today, the 13th. I ordered from Newegg because it was in stock on 1/08 but paid much more than you did. I decided to pay more to have it sooner and with all this bad weather here in the Mid-west I will have plenty of reasons to stay inside and play around with this new upgrade to my present Home Theater system. Even have some info on adding vinyl burl woodgrain to the speakers if as many have said Great Speakers not great looking. Will know today if I want to dress them up.


----------



## epbdl

just cancelled and ordered for 899 from Vanns - be here in 4-5 days


----------



## rickaren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *epbdl* /forum/post/15542898
> 
> 
> just cancelled and ordered for 899 from Vanns - be here in 4-5 days



Still waiting for mine but it is on the UPS Truck out for delivery (138 pounds). Best of luck and good job on being decisive. As I posted before enjoyment is for today and you can not put a price on that. Problem is demand and price went up because of Christmas TV purchases and the now the great reviews on this item has an impact too. Before that prices, were much lower as well as the demand. By Summer prices will fall and the price as well, but we will have enjoyment now when it is too cold to be outside!


----------



## rickaren

Just received my "One Box" HT-S9100THX 7.1 and it is larger than I would have thought it would be. Measures 20X29X42H.


----------



## jdubau55

The box def makes a massive "fort\\castle\\house" for small children.


----------



## garybaggett

mine is being delivered tomorrow ( 1/14 ) got delayed a day cause of the weather here in Illinois. hope my stuff from monoprice arrives tomorrow too...then I can get busy checking it out.the shelf for top of DLP arrived today, pretty slick unit for center speaker.


----------



## garybaggett

well, it arrived this morning..got it all unpacked but I'm going to wait till my wire ect. get here to hook it up, should be this afternoon.....so far so good ! I'm using two 30" tall roman columbs (used to be used as sofa table ,with glass top)for my front speakers ....looks cool.


----------



## energy_tone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energy_tone* /forum/post/15488452
> 
> 
> Been looking around and reading this thread for a couple of months. Appreciate all the positive posts. Ordered from vanns.com 799.98 with no shipping or tax. Scheduled delivery date is 1/15. I'll post again once I get it hooked up with some feedback.












FedEX dropped the system off at my back door today. The box is huge and heavy indeed and was torn at the bottom where a hand truck must have sliced into it. Fortunately, the subwoofer was not damaged. One of the front main speakers' fabric cover is warped as a result of the damage to the box, but I may be able to straighten it out by leaving it under a stack of books for a few days. Very glad that nothing was really damaged and if I have to get a new speacker cover, big deal. Very pleased I got this for 799. Vanns is now showing 949.98 and out of stock again. I'll try to post some pics soon.


----------



## rickaren

*I'm Impressed!*


Well after reading all the reviews and postings here, I really thought I might want to spruce-up these ("The Worlds Best Sounding Home Theater In A Box) speakers with some wood grain pressure adhesive. Some have reported they look cheap. I don't agree and even my Wife says they look fine and do not need any wood grain add-on vinyl. I have owned several speaker systems that cost much more that this whole package with an A/V receiver so I understand they are not redwood boxes, but they sure don't look cheap to us.


I have taken several pictures that may help those that may consider buying this package in the future. The speakers do have a black wood grain with good looking Onkyo THX marked speaker covers. All speakers are marked with individual serial numbers and their location that in the case of the front three have been reported are the same and the four rears also are the same with each one given their location. This extra marking is due so if you use that factory color coded speaker wiring the wiring matches up. In my install I will be using 12AWG from Monoprice. The speakers surface can best be seen in my attachment 2896 in next post. Hope this benefits others that are considering what I believe is a great purchase or up-grade as in my case.

*Pictures*

2888 & 89 ALL SPEAKERS


2890 & 2891 Center Speaker


To Be Continued:


----------



## rickaren

Pictures of ONKYO HT-S9100THX 7.1 Continued:


Pictures of Speakers & Sub Woofer


2892 & 2893 Front Side Speakers


2896 Surface (wood grain) of Speakers & Sub

woofer


2898 & 2900 Sub

woofer


To Be Continued:


----------



## rickaren

Finally Pictures of HT-R960 A/V receiver:


----------



## TRAXX50

Thankyou to all that gave their input in this thread. It was a great one stop shop to get info on the system. Mine arrived yesterday. Right now I have the speakers just strewn around the room with the cheapy wire untill I get better wire and figure out where I want to place the speakers...followed by the eagerly anticipated attic crawl (not so much) to run the wires through the attic. I really havent had much time to mess with the settings, but first impression are VERY good, and im sure it will get better once I have everything properly set up.


I wanted to share though what the Fedex guy did to "hide" it on the front porch.







I got a chuckle out of it, but also realized he was covering up the big bold lettering with the door matt. the bottom of my box was pretty beat up as well, but no damage to anything.


-Trevor


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TRAXX50* /forum/post/15559585
> 
> 
> Thankyou to all that gave their input in this thread. It was a great one stop shop to get info on the system. Mine arrived yesterday. Right now I have the speakers just strewn around the room with the cheapy wire untill I get better wire and figure out where I want to place the speakers...followed by the eagerly anticipated attic crawl (not so much) to run the wires through the attic. I really havent had much time to mess with the settings, but first impression are VERY good, and im sure it will get better once I have everything properly set up.
> 
> 
> I wanted to share though what the Fedex guy did to "hide" it on the front porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a chuckle out of it, but also realized he was covering up the big bold lettering with the door matt. the bottom of my box was pretty beat up as well, but no damage to anything.
> 
> 
> -Trevor



Nice. . . I would've never known


----------



## advantix00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TRAXX50* /forum/post/15559585
> 
> 
> Thankyou to all that gave their input in this thread. It was a great one stop shop to get info on the system. Mine arrived yesterday. Right now I have the speakers just strewn around the room with the cheapy wire untill I get better wire and figure out where I want to place the speakers...followed by the eagerly anticipated attic crawl (not so much) to run the wires through the attic. I really havent had much time to mess with the settings, but first impression are VERY good, and im sure it will get better once I have everything properly set up.
> 
> 
> I wanted to share though what the Fedex guy did to "hide" it on the front porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a chuckle out of it, but also realized he was covering up the big bold lettering with the door matt. the bottom of my box was pretty beat up as well, but no damage to anything.
> 
> 
> -Trevor



once u get it hooked up make sure u psot what settings u use for movie watching and such, that way we can all get a good idea of what everyone feels is the best.


so far the census is THX Cinema or THX Surround EX.


----------



## garybaggett

got mine up and running. I run all inputs (xbox cable box & dvd player) via hdmi cables into the reciever, then hdmi out to tv (mitsubishi 883, 65"). all works well except the dvd ,the reicever shows it as dvd but the tv goes blank the intermittantly the blue screen appears showing hdmi1 input then goes blank again. the xbox works great. before i got this system i had the dvd player hooked directly to tv with hdmi and it worked good. anyone have any thought on why the dvd player dosn't work now?


----------



## nokia08

I got mine last week, and at first I hooked everything through to the AVR and then output through HDMI, however my TV only has DVI, (used HDMI to DVI cable) the PS3 through HDMI works great, the DIRECTV HR22, only works great when watching HD video, and not when it turns down to 720 or 480, and finally my DVD player which only handles 480 through component does not work at all, the image starts shaking. I tried all sorts of HDMI output resolution on the amp. Finally gave up and connected everything (except PS3) directly to the TV, and reprogrammed the harmony 550.


The sound was not so loud at first, the room its in is about 19x14 and the roof is about 14ft high. finally after adjusting the gain on the amp and the volume out put on the PS3, HR22 and DVD, now its ok, I use it at about 70 absolute volume ( max volume comes on at 90).


On the other hand, comparing this system to my 14year old Yamaha, the difference is like night and day. And I love the real surround, not matrix. The speakers produce crystal clear sound and the sub makes my hole room vibrate (its turned up half way).


----------



## garybaggett

got it to work, I had to run hdmi from dvd to tv, then optical cable fromdvd to reciever. don't know why it wouldn't work the other way ..but its good now. this system is great! got it all calibrated and tweeked...sounds awsome


----------



## friscochris

Anyone using wall mounts on either the surrounds or rears? If so which? I need to hang the rears on my ceiling and have picked some mounts up but I am not sure I trust them that much to hold these things. Any help appreciated.


----------



## HideHunter08

Can someone tell me what the difference is between this 9100THX and the Onkyo HT-S990THX?


----------



## friscochris

the 9100 is this years model and I believe the 990 does not have HDMI... there are some other differences also (990 has XM support but does not upconvert to 1080i)...those are the biggies imo


----------



## HideHunter08

ok thank you im so frustrated that i cannot even buy this thing because i cannot find a place that has it in stock


----------



## graywolfman

I am looking at getting this setup as well.. also checking into building my own. I work for a company that has deals with companies for amazing discounts... such as Yamaha and Polk Audio :O :O ... I just hope I can figure out what I want without going insane lol. All these posts definitely help!


----------



## friscochris

vanns.com at 949 shipped and 6 months (or 12 months if you call and ask) no interest financing... I can say this about this system. I am using the cheapo wires that came with it and haven't mounted or calibrated everything the right way yet and this thing rocks!!


----------



## HideHunter08

that makes me want it even more but yeah you def need to upgrade to some 14 or 16 ga wire vanns is out of stock right now


----------



## friscochris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HideHunter08* /forum/post/15591658
> 
> 
> that makes me want it even more but yeah you def need to upgrade to some 14 or 16 ga wire vanns is out of stock right now



I have some 12AWG THX Certified wire in my garage.... just haven't got to it yet







... I see what your saying at Vanns ... You can still pre-order then you for sure get one. Little tip though. You that notify me deal they have when it becomes available... it doesn't work. Being that I have Electronics A.D.D I kept checking everyday and all of a sudden it was there. I ordered right away and it was sold out the next day. Soooooooo make sure you do the same thing I did and check every day order quickly.


----------



## HideHunter08

 http://www.ealtex.com/product_info.php?products_id=444 


someone has go to take a look at this and tell me if its a load of crap or not. this system for 489.90 it doesnt say its refurbished or anything please reply


----------



## ickysmits

If it's too good to be true, it probably is.


The legitimate store is in Texas, it's like Fry's: http://www.altex.com/ 


Your link is trying to rip you off - lol, ealtex.com. Have patience and buy from an authorized Onkyo dealer.



It's funny, Altex even put a disclaimer all over their website: "Altex Computers and Electronics, Ltd. has no affiliation with Ealtex Electronics."


----------



## mightymouseusf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pwrloon* /forum/post/14994304
> 
> 
> @ JDub_41 Having the connectors, speaker cables or sub cable too close to a power source may cause some interference. The extension cord could be an issue. Have you tried plugging it directly into the wall to notice if there is a difference?



I've got my system all setup and calibrated and I'm still noticing a slight hum from my sub. Sounds like feedback that comes and goes. No one else seems to notice it unless I point it out to them but its annoying the crap out of me! I have all my equipment connected to the receiver via HDMI. I've made sure to connect both the receiver and the sub directly into my wall outlets. I've also replaced the sub wire with some THX certified RCA. None of these things has gotten rid of the hum. I've heard some mention on the board of a ground loop terminator (inexpensive solution). Is that what I need to fix this annoying sound? Maybe I need a power strip with a line conditioner (seems like an expensive solution)? Can anybody suggest a solution that wont kill my pocket?


----------



## Mr. Fuzz

MMUSF,


Same problem here. Upgraded the RCA like you and then manually adjusted the sensitivity of the sub to get it to go into Standby (red light). Had to fiddle with the settings a bit before I found the right setting.


Sometimes it is still slow to go back to Standby once it has been working for a movie. Mine is plugged into a voltage regulator/line conditioner. All HDMI w/ ferrite cores here for other components.


Maybe the RCA is sensitive enough to pickup interference if there is another cable line crossing it.


Most of the time...mine goes to Standby now, since the upgrade of the RCA, the tweaking of the sensitivity settings, and the output on the back.


That is a horrible response, I know, but messing with it is all I know to do.


----------



## TurboTurba

I'd like to start off my first post by thanking everyone for their contributions to such an amazing thread. You guys are great!! It's a wonder how I used to purchase big ticket items in the past without having any real world feedback. I've been following this thread daily for the past couple of months and the abundance of feedback has helped me narrow down my decision. On to my question:


Mr Fuzz and gang,


Although I don't have the system yet I thought I'd start off by planning it out and purchasing all the minor accessories that I'll need. The first thing that I want to tackle is the RCA cable for the sub. So I noticed that you went to Monoprice to buy an upgraded one and I was wondering if it was similar to the one I already bought from Monoprice.


I bought product ID 2865 - Premium 2 RCA Plug M/M 22 AWG 12 Feet.


Although it's officially an "Audio" cable with 2 connectors on each side I believe I can just separate along the middle for 2 separate cables. Do you think this would suffice for the sub? A colleague of mine is one of those audiophiles and he recommends a 10 or 12 gauge cable for the 290 Watts. This "premium" cable is only 22 gauge. Does anyone know of a place that sells very high quality sub cables or should I stick with this one? It seems that a few posters on Newegg and here have complained of a relatively weak sub. I know that modifying the settings to about 20% past the THX level helps and I'm expecting a top quality cable to contribute to the ooomf as well.


----------



## mightymouseusf

 www.monoprice.com


----------



## epbdl

The eagle has landed - box was trashed from top to bottom and 2/3 of the foam was cracked inside. I haven't hooked it up yet as I am still hiding/running 14g speaker wire (damn this stuff is thick - there is no way I could have done 12g). All parts seem to be undamaged and unscratched.


Had a major blowout with my wife (on something completely unrelated) which changed my plans of having all the wires, etc already set up. Oh well, I've waited two months already, another day or two is nothing.


I'll post pics, etc. soon.


Lastly, although its been said many times already - wow, the rear/side surrounds are big


----------



## rickaren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *epbdl* /forum/post/15599546
> 
> 
> The eagle has landed - box was trashed from top to bottom and 2/3 of the foam was cracked inside. I haven't hooked it up yet as I am still hiding/running 14g speaker wire (damn this stuff is thick - there is no way I could have done 12g). All parts seem to be undamaged and unscratched.
> 
> 
> Had a major blowout with my wife (on something completely unrelated) which changed my plans of having all the wires, etc already set up. Oh well, I've waited two months already, another day or two is nothing.
> 
> 
> I'll post pics, etc. soon.
> 
> 
> Lastly, although its been said many times already - wow, the rear/side surrounds are big



I used 12AWG Enhanced Loud Oxygen-Free Copper Speaker Cable from Monoprice. I bought 100 feet and that worked out about right for my install. Also used their high quality banana plugs. Both were priced very reasonably and even took their 3 business day delivery. These cables & plugs arrived the next day after I received my fantastic Onkyo unit. I took pictures of my damaged box too, but found after opening a day later, that this unit was well protected and no damaged had taken place.


I have built in speaker wall plates so I ordered 20(sets) of banana plugs, and cut the same length for cables for center and both fronts. This was an upgrade to my present dedicated Home Theater Room (2004) at a much lower cost than the originally planned. I have saved so much on my updating with a new Samsung 67 inch (HL67A 750) and this Onkyo HT-S9100THX kit that today I ordered a new Onkyo Blue-ray Disc player (DV-BD606). This should complete my updating. Yes I am (we, Wife too) pleased and recommend the above. Hell I have had Onkyo A/V receivers in the past that cost over 1K. Now I am ready for 1080P.


----------



## 6.6diesel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TurboTurba* /forum/post/15596227
> 
> 
> A colleague of mine is one of those audiophiles and he recommends a 10 or 12 gauge cable for the 290 Watts. This "premium" cable is only 22 gauge. Does anyone know of a place that sells very high quality sub cables or should I stick with this one?



The sub is powered, you are only passing signal over the sub cable. The 290 Watts are within the sub itself.


----------



## TurboTurba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *6.6diesel* /forum/post/15601806
> 
> 
> The sub is powered, you are only passing signal over the sub cable. The 290 Watts are within the sub itself.



Thanks for the quick response 6.6diesel. As this is my first HTiB purchase I wasn't sure if the sub had a separate power plug or was powered by the receiver. So I'll rephrase my question(s) then:


1. Has anyone upgraded the sub cable that came in the box and if so could you provide a link to the cable you purchased? (I have bought a 'premium' 22AWG one from Monoprice for an earlier project but I'm thinking of buying a higher end one).


2. Does anyone know where to find a 10 or 12 gauge sub cable possibly even THX certified?


----------



## rickaren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TurboTurba* /forum/post/15602207
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response 6.6diesel. As this is my first HTiB purchase I wasn't sure if the sub had a separate power plug or was powered by the receiver. So I'll rephrase my question(s) then:
> 
> 
> 1. Has anyone upgraded the sub cable that came in the box and if so could you provide a link to the cable you purchased? (I have bought a 'premium' 22AWG one from Monoprice for an earlier project but I'm thinking of buying a higher end one).
> 
> 
> 2. Does anyone know where to find a 10 or 12 gauge sub cable possibly even THX certified?




Cable I used and 100 foot On Sale today for only $18.36!

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## 6.6diesel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TurboTurba* /forum/post/15602207
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response 6.6diesel. As this is my first HTiB purchase I wasn't sure if the sub had a separate power plug or was powered by the receiver. So I'll rephrase my question(s) then:
> 
> 
> 1. Has anyone upgraded the sub cable that came in the box and if so could you provide a link to the cable you purchased? (I have bought a 'premium' 22AWG one from Monoprice for an earlier project but I'm thinking of buying a higher end one).
> 
> 
> 2. Does anyone know where to find a 10 or 12 gauge sub cable possibly even THX certified?



These should do the trick...


3ft:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


6ft:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## speedyk1

Hi. All fellow owners. Need your help.


When I connected my DVD player to the receiver via the RCA cables. It does not up-convert and output the images via HDMI to my HDTV except the AUX input ports. When I tried all other RCA ports (DVD/VCR/DVR) - all I have is audio but NO video. Did anyone have the same problem? The receiver will upconvert if the source is Component cables.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## nokia08

Make sure you have enabled the up converting feature


----------



## TurboTurba




rickaren said:


> Cable I used and 100 foot On Sale today for only $18.36!
> 
> 
> 
> Rickaren thanks for the feedback. Maybe I should have spelled out subwoofer as I think you're referring to the regular speaker cable. I usually don't like to open another can of worms until I'm done with the 1st one. However, I guess I might as well ask.
> 
> 
> 1. Can you confirm that this cable is in fact 12 AWG measured?
> 
> 2. Does anyone think there would be a noticeable difference between 10,12, and 14 AWG?
> 
> 3. Since the 9100 is a THX system wouldn't it be advisable to buy a THX certified roll of speaker wire or is this unnecessary marketing?
> 
> 4. Last question is noooooby... I can't tell from the drawing but I imagine this cable can be stripped at the end for both the black and red connectors. So both cables in one?


----------



## TurboTurba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *6.6diesel* /forum/post/15602427
> 
> 
> These should do the trick...
> 
> 
> 3ft:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> 6ft:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2




Hey 6.6diesel, thanks for the links. I've seen these cables before and they're similar to my audio cable:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


However, the net of my concern is that these cables are quite thin at 22 AWG. I don't know if I'm being over-demanding but I can't seem to find 10 or 12 gauge RCA cables online anywhere. While researching I found this snippit that kind of makes me lean to spending a bit more and getting a top-of-the-line subwoofer cable. From http://www.wisegeek.com/what-should-...er-cables.htm: 


"That said, audiophiles will likely opt for a little more assurance that they are getting everything they can from their sound system, and might choose 12-gauge for surround-sound speakers, and 10-gauge for the subwoofer. The subwoofer delivers the bass sounds in a home theater system, and the thick 10 gauge cable assures low resonance signals will be replicated nicely. Surround sound speakers can also be wired with 10-gauge cables, but this is probably an unnecessary margin of overkill. In home applications it is rare to use anything thicker than 10-gauge speaker cables."


I have a strong feeling that some of the humming and buzzing sounds heard by others could be remedied with a high-end cable. Although I dislike them in general this is straight from Monster marketing "Unfortunately, ordinary audio interconnects aren't designed to deliver deep powerful bass and they often transmit buzz and hum."


I know everyone here is in love with Monoprice as am I, but I don't feel that they have an RCA cable that would be really classified as premium. Has any expert here ever connected their subwoofer with a 10 gauge RCA cable? If so, please advise.


----------



## rickaren




TurboTurba said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickaren* /forum/post/15602311
> 
> 
> Cable I used and 100 foot On Sale today for only $18.36!
> 
> 
> 
> Rickaren thanks for the feedback. Maybe I should have spelled out subwoofer as I think you're referring to the regular speaker cable. I usually don't like to open another can of worms until I'm done with the 1st one. However, I guess I might as well ask.
> 
> 
> 1. Can you confirm that this cable is in fact 12 AWG measured?
> 
> 2. Does anyone think there would be a noticeable difference between 10,12, and 14 AWG?
> 
> 3. Since the 9100 is a THX system wouldn't it be advisable to buy a THX certified roll of speaker wire or is this unnecessary marketing?
> 
> 4. Last question is noooooby... I can't tell from the drawing but I imagine this cable can be stripped at the end for both the black and red connectors. So both cables in one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did upgrade from my previous 14 AWG wiring I used on my Energy Take 5.2 (w/2 back speakers for 7.1) and S8.2 subwoofer to assure the best sound. I already had an upgraded subwoofer feed cable (Acoustic Research Performance) so I used it instead of the Onkyo supplied one. And yes cables are together as one pair but available as a quad too. One cable is marked with a blue line. Spool has the same info as the Link and states strand count 87 wires. I would think that there is really is a point of overkill but the Onkyo supplied speaker wire does not seem to match the quality of their speakers or A/V receiver. Just like the wild difference in premium HDMI cables prices you can buy Monster THX certified speaker cables, but are they really cost effective? If you are building one of those 100K HT, maybe.
Click to expand...


----------



## 6.6diesel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TurboTurba* /forum/post/15605383
> 
> 
> Hey 6.6diesel, thanks for the links. I've seen these cables before and they're similar to my audio cable:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> However, the net of my concern is that these cables are quite thin at 22 AWG. I don't know if I'm being over-demanding but I can't seem to find 10 or 12 gauge RCA cables online anywhere. While researching I found this snippit that kind of makes me lean to spending a bit more and getting a top-of-the-line subwoofer cable. From http://www.wisegeek.com/what-should-...er-cables.htm:
> 
> 
> "That said, audiophiles will likely opt for a little more assurance that they are getting everything they can from their sound system, and might choose 12-gauge for surround-sound speakers, and 10-gauge for the subwoofer. The subwoofer delivers the bass sounds in a home theater system, and the thick 10 gauge cable assures low resonance signals will be replicated nicely. Surround sound speakers can also be wired with 10-gauge cables, but this is probably an unnecessary margin of overkill. In home applications it is rare to use anything thicker than 10-gauge speaker cables."
> 
> 
> I have a strong feeling that some of the humming and buzzing sounds heard by others could be remedied with a high-end cable. Although I dislike them in general this is straight from Monster marketing "Unfortunately, ordinary audio interconnects aren't designed to deliver deep powerful bass and they often transmit buzz and hum."
> 
> 
> I know everyone here is in love with Monoprice as am I, but I don't feel that they have an RCA cable that would be really classified as premium. Has any expert here ever connected their subwoofer with a 10 gauge RCA cable? If so, please advise.




10ga would only be required if you had a passive sub. You have a powered sub, so your cable only needs to carry signal.


Large gauge wire is only required for carrying current. Your quote is talking about 10ga "speaker wire" to the sub, the RCA you require is really more of an "input" cable.


Any good quality RCA cable will serve you fine.


----------



## 6.6diesel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TurboTurba* /forum/post/15605383
> 
> 
> I have a strong feeling that some of the humming and buzzing sounds heard by others could be remedied with a high-end cable. Although I dislike them in general this is straight from Monster marketing "Unfortunately, ordinary audio interconnects aren't designed to deliver deep powerful bass and they often transmit buzz and hum."


*If* humming and buzzing is caused by cables it's usually due to poor connectors.


----------



## HideHunter08

I have this system on the way and I just wanted to get some opinions on the best 7.1 speaker placement. For instance at ear level or how far above ear level should they be placed. With a sofa directly in the middle of the setup have far should each speaker be from the sofa in each direction for best performance. I have heard some say ear level is best and some say two or three feet above ear level is best this is the main question i would like an answer for. Also some recommendation on so good stands for these speakers?


----------



## energy_tone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *friscochris* /forum/post/15591509
> 
> 
> Anyone using wall mounts on either the surrounds or rears? If so which? I need to hang the rears on my ceiling and have picked some mounts up but I am not sure I trust them that much to hold these things. Any help appreciated.



I'm using Init® - Home Theater Speaker Mount - picked up from Best Buy. They can mount from ceiling or wall. I have my rear and surround speakers mounted on the wall. They are rated for 8 lbs and feel sturdy enough. The mounts have an attachment that can be attached to the keyhole speaker mount on the back of the HT-S9100THX surround speakers, but I didn't feel that it was enough and perhaps foolishly removed the kehole mount and used short wood screws to attach the wider two screw base to the back fo the speakers. This required new holes as the mount doesn't line up with the existing ones, but they do fit in the general vicinity of the existing holes.


I just got my system set up late last night and only had time to run through the initial setup. The audessy setup guide was easy and completed without error. I played a few tracks from a CD and listened to a few minutes of whatever was on cable. First impression is that the volume seems kinda weak. Seems like you have to turn the volume way way up just to get to a decent level for normal operation. I made sure the mute wasn't on, but that's about all I've had time to do. I'll tweak some more later.


----------



## rickaren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HideHunter08* /forum/post/15606697
> 
> 
> I have this system on the way and I just wanted to get some opinions on the best 7.1 speaker placement. For instance at ear level or how far above ear level should they be placed. With a sofa directly in the middle of the setup have far should each speaker be from the sofa in each direction for best performance. I have heard some say ear level is best and some say two or three feet above ear level is best this is the main question i would like an answer for. Also some recommendation on so good stands for these speakers?



Well I'm no expert and my hearing is not that good but I started with built-in wall speaker boxes when I built this home, them moved them down to ear level. Now with this ONKYO larger speaker set-up I mounted them as recommended higher, about one foot higher and did not move the wall boxes again. The configuration of this room with sconce lighting and windows and the second row riser seating did not allow higher mounting. The biggest different to me is that I now have the center speaker *below* the screen, instead above it. *This speaker system setup is much better than I have had previously*, and looking at the $1,100 I paid just for the Onkyo A/V receiver I had, not counting what the 7 Energy speakers cost, *WOW this was a great purchase!* Good luck (not that hard to change location or height of these speakers in the future if need be) and ENJOY!


----------



## friscochris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energy_tone* /forum/post/15606755
> 
> 
> I'm using Init® - Home Theater Speaker Mount - picked up from Best Buy. They can mount from ceiling or wall. I have my rear and surround speakers mounted on the wall. They are rated for 8 lbs and feel sturdy enough. The mounts have an attachment that can be attached to the keyhole speaker mount on the back of the HT-S9100THX surround speakers, but I didn't feel that it was enough and perhaps foolishly removed the kehole mount and used short wood screws to attach the wider two screw base to the back fo the speakers. This required new holes as the mount doesn't line up with the existing ones, but they do fit in the general vicinity of the existing holes.
> 
> 
> I just got my system set up late last night and only had time to run through the initial setup. The audessy setup guide was easy and completed without error. I played a few tracks from a CD and listened to a few minutes of whatever was on cable. First impression is that the volume seems kinda weak. Seems like you have to turn the volume way way up just to get to a decent level for normal operation. I made sure the mute wasn't on, but that's about all I've had time to do. I'll tweak some more later.



You know what sucks... those are the ones I had but I did not feel they were going to be safe enough to hang from the ceiling. I thought about drilling my own holes like you did, but still I wasn't sure. Maybe I will go pick them up again. The size of these speakers make it real difficult to find accesories for them....but boy do they sound great!


----------



## TurboTurba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *6.6diesel* /forum/post/15605898
> 
> 
> 10ga would only be required if you had a passive sub. You have a powered sub, so your cable only needs to carry signal.
> 
> 
> Large gauge wire is only required for carrying current. Your quote is talking about 10ga "speaker wire" to the sub, the RCA you require is really more of an "input" cable.
> 
> 
> Any good quality RCA cable will serve you fine.



Awesome! Thanks for the education










I believe I can close the subwoofer cable issue now as I'll probably purchase the 6 footer from Monoprice.


----------



## TurboTurba




rickaren said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TurboTurba* /forum/post/15605312
> 
> 
> 
> I did upgrade from my previous 14 AWG wiring I used on my Energy Take 5.2 (w/2 back speakers for 7.1) and S8.2 subwoofer to assure the best sound. I already had an upgraded subwoofer feed cable (Acoustic Research Performance) so I used it instead of the Onkyo supplied one. And yes cables are together as one pair but available as a quad too. One cable is marked with a blue line. Spool has the same info as the Link and states strand count 87 wires. I would think that there is really is a point of overkill but the Onkyo supplied speaker wire does not seem to match the quality of their speakers or A/V receiver. Just like the wild difference in premium HDMI cables prices you can buy Monster THX certified speaker cables, but are they really cost effective? If you are building one of those 100K HT, maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then it looks like I'll be grabbing 2 spools of this cable. Ya, I could never understand while researching why some "speaker" cables had 2 ends (red and black), some were quad, and some looked like even more than 4. I've always just seen really thin red/black pairs. But then again the last time I connected a speaker to a receiver was back in the early 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lied, I just bought the Philips MC235b mini HiFi for my wife yesterday and it had those same thin wires as well. Beautiful system for the price if anyone is interested ($69 Walmart).
> 
> 
> Rickaren, I totally agree with you about the HDMI hype. I researched it for ages and when I bought the 4 I needed I bought 2 from Atlona HDMI 1.3b Certified, 1 from Monoprice, and 1 from Amazon ($2)... needless to say as long as it's 1.3 the rest is all hype. The 1.3a, b, or c specs usually concerned the way the cable was tested and no impact on features. All the cables worked perfect except I was upset about the $50 Atlona ones cuz they were so thick and tended to weigh down on the TV inputs. However, HDMI is a digital discussion so as long as they receive anything that resembles a 1 or a 0 they'll display a perfect 1 or 0, which is not the case for analog. I know I may be a bit paranoid but I didn't want to skimp out on the speaker cables since I was going to dish out close to a $1000 on the system. I'll just stick with these Monoprice ones since I got some real world feedback that they're fantastic.
Click to expand...


----------



## TurboTurba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energy_tone* /forum/post/15606755
> 
> 
> I'm using Init® - Home Theater Speaker Mount - picked up from Best Buy. They can mount from ceiling or wall. I have my rear and surround speakers mounted on the wall. They are rated for 8 lbs and feel sturdy enough. The mounts have an attachment that can be attached to the keyhole speaker mount on the back of the HT-S9100THX surround speakers, but I didn't feel that it was enough and perhaps foolishly removed the kehole mount and used short wood screws to attach the wider two screw base to the back fo the speakers. This required new holes as the mount doesn't line up with the existing ones, but they do fit in the general vicinity of the existing holes.



Good to know as I need to probably mount the surrounds and rears to the ceiling. I thought it was interesting though when I googled for these:


5-pack Silver at Best Buy: $19.99 ($50 off)

5-pack Black at Best Buy: $76.99










If I do decide on these I'll probably go for the silver ones and just paint them piano black. If anyone uses these same mounts with just the keyhole connectors please let us know as that would increase my confidence with them.


Also, I know this has been partially mentioned before but can anyone repost the exact weight of following speakers:


Center:

Front:

Side:

Rear:


Cheers


----------



## abcuster

I have to ask a noobe question that I have not been able to find an answer to on this and several other forums. Maybe I just haven't found the right forum yet..... BUT, I am choosing between the S7100 and S9100THX.










I would like a 7.1 setup, but have a limited room size. How far behind the listener position should the rear surrounds be positioned? My problem is that the sofa sits right up against the wall that the rear surrounds would be mounted upon (i.e. speakers would be overhead or separated overhead). Probably an even worse scenario would be on stands or mounted on the wall in the same plane as the side surrounds. The THX website does not give any info on this setup.


Am I relegated to a 5.1 setup? Thanks in advance for any advise!


----------



## TurboTurba

Quote:

Originally Posted by *abcuster* 
I have to ask a noobe question that I have not been able to find an answer to on this and several other forums. Maybe I just haven't found the right forum yet..... BUT, I am chosing between the S7100 and S9100THX.










I would like a 7.1 setup, but have a limited room size. How far behind the listener position should the rear surrounds be positioned? My problem is that the sofa sits right up against the wall that the rear surrounds would be mounted upon (i.e. speakers would be overhead or separated overhead). Probably an even worse scenario would be on stands or mounted on the wall in the same plane as the side surrounds. The THX website does not give any info on this setup.


Am I relegated to a 5.1 setup? Thanks in advance for any advise!
Hey abcuster, I'm going to run into the same issue as you. Actually, my problem is that my TV room has 2 walls missing due to the open floor concept. I will have to mount mine from the ceiling but hopefully I can get them a couple of feet behind my ears. In your case, any inches you can move the sofa forward should help a great deal. I would still stick with the 7.1 setup in either case, as I imagine the auto-equalizer on the Onkyo can help make up for some of the room's shortcomings. You said that the THX website doesn't have any info on this setup. I'm not sure if you meant your setup in particular or a generic 7.1 setup. In either case have you checked this link out:

http://www.thx.com/home/setup/speakers/index.html 


Clicking on the 7.1 setup will give you two variations one for TrueHD/DTS Master and one for no HD audio. Please find the diagrams attached below. These setups have already been discussed in the earlier to mid part of this thread if you're looking for more real world feedback.

Attachment 130715 

Attachment 130716 


Also, I was contemplating the 6100 vs 7100 vs 9100 earlier on as well so I created a new thread titled "Onkyo 3100/4100/5100/6100/7100/9100 HTiB Comparisons" to address this. The zip file I'll attach is the high-level comparison of these platforms I was able to piece together using the info in various threads and Newegg/Vann's. It needs to be reviewed by audio experts with more knowledge than myself but I think the general information should be accurate.

Attachment 130717 


Hope this helps








 
 

 

OnkyoHTiB.zip 2.6708984375k . file


----------



## abcuster

TurboTurba, thanks for your input. Yes, I've seen the different 7.1 setups on THX for the rear surrounds. But, no info is provided on distances from the central listener focal point to any speakers - only angles. I'm sure any measurable distance from the listener is good, but I was concerned about the rear surrounds literally being overhead. I guess if I buy a 7.1 system and don't like the sound, I could always disconnect the speakers and go 5.1. Does anyone else have the rears mounted overhead and could give advice on how they sound?


Thanks for the comparison spreadsheet. Here is the Onkyo website that shows the different Onkyo HTIB systems.

http://www.us.onkyo.com/prod_class.cfm?class=Systems 


You can mark the checkboxes and click on compare for a helpful side-by-side comparison.


Here are a few other differences:


S7100 has a powered Zone 2, meaning that you can listen to different channel in another zone simultaneously to the main audio room. S9100THX does not have a powered zone, but a speaker A/B+ (not sure what the B+ means).


S7100 has DTS-HD Master Audio whereas the S9100THX has DTS-HS (not sure what the difference here is either.....)


And of course, the S9100THX has a better speaker setup, albeit much larger and heavier wooden speakers as opposed to plastic. Speaking of rear surrounds in our case, the S7100 speakers are 3 11/16" deep wheras the S9100THX rears are 6 5/8" deep.


Thanks again TurboTurba!


----------



## TurboTurba

Abcuster, it looks like you're stuck between a rock and a hard place. The next formula isn't going to be much good to you but Onkyo provides the 60 degree angle as that will determine the lengths you need for your particular setup; you're making an equilateral triangle. Although a certain distance may be ideal, with the myriad room dimensions people have the angle approach is probably the best idea. For those who it may help.


1. Measure the distance from your ear while seated to the back wall keeping the tape measure from moving horizontally/vertically compared to your head's position.


2. Take this value and multiply by 1.1547 or ( 2 / sqrt(3) ).


Place the rear surrounds at this distance apart with your head as the midpoint. Abcuster, with the distance from your head to the back wall approaching zero I don't think this will work for you







however you could try the distance from your ears to the ceiling and then space them at that distance above you for a 60 degree angle.


Why could I not find that comparison sheet before!!! Aaaahhh... I'll post it for additional info on my other thread. Thanks a bunch.


I think they have it as A/+B which I would translate to A and/or B speakers... not sure though.


Now I'm confused all over again.... why did I choose the 9100? It looks like it has a THX certfication and wooden boxes with bigger cones going for it. Is that what I'm paying the extra $300 for... hmmmm. The 7100 comes with speaker stands and an iPod dock to boot on top of the powered zone 2. My head's hurting again... I'll re-evaluate once I actually have the spare grand in my hands. I do appreciate the extra info


----------



## abcuster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TurboTurba* /forum/post/15623870
> 
> 
> Now I'm confused all over again.... why did I choose the 9100? It looks like it has a THX certfication and wooden boxes with bigger cones going for it. Is that what I'm paying the extra $300 for... hmmmm. The 7100 comes with speaker stands and an iPod dock to boot on top of the powered zone 2. My head's hurting again... I'll re-evaluate once I actually have the spare grand in my hands. I do appreciate the extra info



I'll bet the sound is bunches better coming outta those 9100 speakers than the plastic 7100s. Has anyone had the opportunity to compare the two? Unfortunately I don't have an authorized Onkyo dealer near me to hear them side-by-side.


----------



## friscochris

The 9100 does have DTS-HD Master Audio... but you are correct about the zone 2... As far as speakers go the 9100 does sound better than those that come with the 7100 (as well as the 6100).


----------



## missmedude

Where did you guys buy it? I looked everywhere and almost all the sites selling for $1000. I read it somewhere that someone got his for like $800.


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missmedude* /forum/post/15628748
> 
> 
> Where did you guys buy it? I looked everywhere and almost all the sites selling for $1000. I read it somewhere that someone got his for like $800.



That was during the X-mas season. There were many retailers selling for $799. Now, there's a shortage of inventory (I work for Onkyo) and the prices are back up. Newegg is currently selling it for $949 + free shipping.


----------



## TurboTurba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missmedude* /forum/post/15628748
> 
> 
> Where did you guys buy it? I looked everywhere and almost all the sites selling for $1000. I read it somewhere that someone got his for like $800.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamatosoul* /forum/post/15628829
> 
> 
> That was during the X-mas season. There were many retailers selling for $799. Now, there's a shortage of inventory (I work for Onkyo) and the prices are back up. Newegg is currently selling it for $949 + free shipping.



Missmedude, the lowest I saw it for was $749.99 at Vanns.com with free shipping. That was in early December. Now it's $949 as yamatosoul pointed out, but what's worse is that no one has it in stock as of today.


If you just read this thread alone there have been 10 to 20 people who've purchased the 9100 in the last month. At one point following the price was like watching a stock ticker going up and down by the day... literally. Rickaren pointed out an article which claimed this as "The World's Best Sounding HTiB" so that's no helping the price go down either. I'm waiting this out on the bench as the demand should dwindle in the next month or so (after everyone actually owns one). I expect the price to come back down to the $749-799 level in 6 to 8 weeks. If you don't mind waiting then you could save a couple hundred bucks to put towards upgrading the cables and buying accessories (banana plugs, mounts, etc).


----------



## missmedude

wow thats quite long. i was actually thinking getting it like this week. 6-8 weeks is too long for me. I might just look into 7100 or 6100 instead. Thanks for the info anyway.


----------



## friscochris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missmedude* /forum/post/15631732
> 
> 
> wow thats quite long. i was actually thinking getting it like this week. 6-8 weeks is too long for me. I might just look into 7100 or 6100 instead. Thanks for the info anyway.



If you really want this thing you need to check every site that stocks it like twice a day. I followed vanns and even signed up for the notifications (which did not work) and got lucky. They were in stock on Jan 13 ($899) and I got it that day.... the next day sold out again. When and if you do find it you have to buy it right away. BTW when Vanns got those in they had 120 of them. That will tell you how big the demand is/was.


----------



## energy_tone

So I finally got everything mounted and setup and decided to rent The Dark Knight. Picked up the Blu-Ray version, of course, which is supposed to have Dolby True-HD 5.1 Audio. I'm playing this from my PS3 connected to the HT-S9100THX via HDMI. Digital input is set to Auto and it picks up PCM (48kbps) on the display. I cycle through all the audio settings and at no time does Dolby True HD show up as an option. What's the deal? All I can get is Neo 6 or Dolby PIIx If the disk jacket says True-HD audio shouldn't that show up on the display? The onkyo's display has a Dolby True-HD indicator, but it never lit up for me. I've attached a scanned image of the CD jacket that lists the audio specs. Has anybody got any recommendations?


I figured out why I had low audio output for CD playback after an earlier post. The PS3's audio setting was set to -4 on audio. Once I adjusted it to 0, the output from through the Onkyo was up to what I expected. I'm really enjoying listening to CDs and Cable shows like House and American Idol in Dolby Digital 5.1, but I was really looking forward to hearing what True HD was like when playing back from a Blu-Ray disk. I guess I'm still missing something because the dialog was really difficult to hear while the music and surround sound was overpowering. I ran the audio setup and tried several different sound modes. The best for dialog clarity was THX Cinema, but it lacked the punch that Neo 6 provided. Still wonder what the True HD sounds like and why I couldn't get it.


----------



## energy_tone

In case anyone is interested, attached are some pics of my room setup. The TV Wall butts up against the garage wall so I was able to run the speaker/video cables out into the garage and then back into the room as needed. For the surround and rear speakers I pulled the cable I picked up at monoprice through the crown molding. You might be able to see some holes in the corners where I had to open it up to help the cable turn the corners. I'll have to patch these holes. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I used Init Home Theater Speaker Mounts that I picked up from Best Buy.


----------



## daishi013




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energy_tone* /forum/post/15643492
> 
> 
> So I finally got everything mounted and setup and decided to rent The Dark Knight. Picked up the Blu-Ray version, of course, which is supposed to have Dolby True-HD 5.1 Audio. I'm playing this from my PS3 connected to the HT-S9100THX via HDMI. Digital input is set to Auto and it picks up PCM (48kbps) on the display. I cycle through all the audio settings and at no time does Dolby True HD show up as an option. What's the deal? All I can get is Neo 6 or Dolby PIIx If the disk jacket says True-HD audio shouldn't that show up on the display? The onkyo's display has a Dolby True-HD indicator, but it never lit up for me. I've attached a scanned image of the CD jacket that lists the audio specs. Has anybody got any recommendations?
> 
> 
> I figured out why I had low audio output for CD playback after an earlier post. The PS3's audio setting was set to -4 on audio. Once I adjusted it to 0, the output from through the Onkyo was up to what I expected. I'm really enjoying listening to CDs and Cable shows like House and American Idol in Dolby Digital 5.1, but I was really looking forward to hearing what True HD was like when playing back from a Blu-Ray disk. I guess I'm still missing something because the dialog was really difficult to hear while the music and surround sound was overpowering. I ran the audio setup and tried several different sound modes. The best for dialog clarity was THX Cinema, but it lacked the punch that Neo 6 provided. Still wonder what the True HD sounds like and why I couldn't get it.



Energy - The PS3 will only output True HD and DTS-HD in PCM. It will not bitstream the new formats. In your case the PS3 is decoding the signal and sending it to the receiver via PCM. When watching the movie hit select on the PS3 controller and see if it is outputting the sound in True HD. Unfortunately, the True HD or DTS-HD will not light up on your receiver when using the PS3 but you will still get the lossless audio.


Now if only I could finish my taxes so I can buy my S9100.


----------



## friscochris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energy_tone* /forum/post/15643602
> 
> 
> In case anyone is interested, attached are some pics of my room setup. The TV Wall butts up against the garage wall so I was able to run the speaker/video cables out into the garage and then back into the room as needed. For the surround and rear speakers I pulled the cable I picked up at monoprice through the crown molding. You might be able to see some holes in the corners where I had to open it up to help the cable turn the corners. I'll have to patch these holes. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I used Init Home Theater Speaker Mounts that I picked up from Best Buy.



looks good


----------



## Freestyle 10461




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energy_tone* /forum/post/15643602
> 
> 
> In case anyone is interested, attached are some pics of my room setup. The TV Wall butts up against the garage wall so I was able to run the speaker/video cables out into the garage and then back into the room as needed. For the surround and rear speakers I pulled the cable I picked up at monoprice through the crown molding. You might be able to see some holes in the corners where I had to open it up to help the cable turn the corners. I'll have to patch these holes. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I used Init Home Theater Speaker Mounts that I picked up from Best Buy.




looks great... was just wondering how did you mount the front speakers i haven't gotten my system in yet so i am not sure how it will be mounted was curious to know how you mounted them


----------



## friscochris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freestyle 10461* /forum/post/15652736
> 
> 
> looks great... was just wondering how did you mount the front speakers i haven't gotten my system in yet so i am not sure how it will be mounted was curious to know how you mounted them



My guess is he screwed into a stud and then hung them by the keyhole... I did that on my surrounds (and rears for now).


----------



## energy_tone

daishi013,

Thanks for the explanation. I did some additional searching on my own and found that you are absolutely correct. Thanks again.


friscochris and Feestyle,

Thanks for the replies. I mounted the surround and rear speakers into the drywall using the plastic drywall expansion sleeves that came with my Init speaker mounts. I removed the keyhole attachment on the back of the speakers and mounted the two-screw mount on the back in the general orientation as the original keyhole mount (vertically). This required me to carefully drill two new pilot holes being sure not to drill too deep and using screws that were about the same length as the ones in the keyhole mount. I felt more comfortable mounting the two-screw base that came with the Init mounts. It feels more sturdy to me than the keyhole attachment. The front speakers are hung on a the keyhole mount on a pan-head screw driven into a plastic drywall sleeve.


Drilling new holes into the back of the speaker's probably voids the warranty so do this at your own risk!


----------



## TurboTurba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energy_tone* /forum/post/15643602
> 
> 
> In case anyone is interested, attached are some pics of my room setup. The TV Wall butts up against the garage wall so I was able to run the speaker/video cables out into the garage and then back into the room as needed. For the surround and rear speakers I pulled the cable I picked up at monoprice through the crown molding. You might be able to see some holes in the corners where I had to open it up to help the cable turn the corners. I'll have to patch these holes. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I used Init Home Theater Speaker Mounts that I picked up from Best Buy.



Very clean setup, especially on the front speakers. Definitely impressed










I've done something similar with my components and hopefully can get the same to work for the speakers. However, it was a major hassle opening up the wall, boring holes in the studs, routing all the cables, and then closing things back up and sanding/painting. How did you run the speaker cables in your setup? The finished product looks nice and clean. Did you run them up through the attic or is there some magic hidden behind the component shelf?


As for the Dark Night and PS 3 issue, I read on another post that at a minimum you have to go into the audio settings on the Bluray Disk and set it to Dolby True HD 7.1. I think by default it's set to Dolby Digital 5.1. Did you try that as well?


Thanks for sharing the pics... I'll try to post mine soon.


----------



## mightymouseusf




energy_tone said:


> So I finally got everything mounted and setup and decided to rent The Dark Knight. Picked up the Blu-Ray version, of course, which is supposed to have Dolby True-HD 5.1 Audio. I'm playing this from my PS3 connected to the HT-S9100THX via HDMI. Digital input is set to Auto and it picks up PCM (48kbps) on the display. I cycle through all the audio settings and at no time does Dolby True HD show up as an option. What's the deal? All I can get is Neo 6 or Dolby PIIx If the disk jacket says True-HD audio shouldn't that show up on the display? The onkyo's display has a Dolby True-HD indicator, but it never lit up for me. I've attached a scanned image of the CD jacket that lists the audio specs. Has anybody got any recommendations?
> 
> 
> I had exactly the same problem this weekend myself with my Kung Fu Panda Blu-Ray. Being that I saw the icon on my movie and the receiver (even though I couldn't get it to light up on the receiver) I called up Sony. According to the tech I spoke with, as good of a Blu Ray Player as the Playstation is (supposedly it is one of the best), it doesn't specifically push out Dolby TrueHD. If you go to the audio setting on your Playstation, you'll see that it shows Dolby Digital 5.1 and DTS 5.1 but that's it. The rest of the modes are Linear PCM frequencies for 5.1 and 7.1. He said that as long as I enable the 7.1 Linear PCM output on the PS3, the receiver should pump out TrueHD sound even though the receiver only sees it as a PCM audio stream. I've said before that I make no claim of being a professional, so I can't really say for sure if the answer I got from Sony is in fact the truth or if the guy was just trying to get me off the phone. I leave that judgment to you.


----------



## afrogt

The PS3 will NEVER enable your Onkyo receiver to show TrueHD on the display. The PS3 docodes TrueHD internally and then sends the signal to your Onkyo as multchannel PCM. Its still TrueHD but it doesn't light up the display.


If you need more info read the PS3 as a Blu Ray player thread. There's more info in there than you could even imagine.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=931796


----------



## HideHunter08

Energy thank you for those pics...nice setup btw. As i wait anctiously for mine to arrive (supposed to be in two days) I would love to see some more setup pics of people that already have this installed. Really just looking for some different setup options that i may have not thought of.


----------



## nokia08

Is it better to crank up the volume on the amp, or to increase the volume by adjusting the gain for each component on the amp, and in each component? which produces less unwanted noise in the speakers? Which reduces the strain on the amp?


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nokia08* /forum/post/15665233
> 
> 
> Is it better to crank up the volume on the amp, or to increase the volume by adjusting the gain for each component on the amp, and in each component? which produces less unwanted noise in the speakers? Which reduces the strain on the amp?



nokia08,


Check out this blog on amplifier gain control. It gives really good explanation on "gain" in non-technical language.

http://www.teamrocs.com/technical/pages/gains.htm


----------



## epbdl

finally got it installed - I am not an audiophile but am very pleased overall with the sound. Especially newer titles on blu-ray (dts-hd or dolby truehd) and ps3 games (cod5 has a whole new experience). I would recommend the system to the average person and would strongly encourage it over any of the other HTIBs in the market.


Very pleased summarizes my experience.

 

hts9100thx_1.pdf 60.0087890625k . file


----------



## TurboTurba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *epbdl* /forum/post/15671115
> 
> 
> finally got it installed - I am not an audiophile but am very pleased overall with the sound. Especially newer titles on blu-ray (dts-hd or dolby truehd) and ps3 games (cod5 has a whole new experience). I would recommend the system to the average person and would strongly encourage it over any of the other HTIBs in the market.
> 
> 
> Very pleased summarizes my experience.



Dude I can't even see the speaker wires... great job! How did you run all the cables? What mount did you use for these speakers?


It looks like it must have taken a lot of time to end up with the finished product but it looks professional. Thanks a lot for sharing your pics.


----------



## friscochris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *epbdl* /forum/post/15671115
> 
> 
> finally got it installed - I am not an audiophile but am very pleased overall with the sound. Especially newer titles on blu-ray (dts-hd or dolby truehd) and ps3 games (cod5 has a whole new experience). I would recommend the system to the average person and would strongly encourage it over any of the other HTIBs in the market.
> 
> 
> Very pleased summarizes my experience.



Where are the wires? Did you already have pre-exisiting in wall wiring? Also what wall mounts did you use?


----------



## epbdl

used basic mounts bought from mycablemart.com (boxes say they are from monoprice







), the fronts are on Sanus bf-31's.


Wiring was "fun", several days of work - 3 wires go out the back wall, around the house, through another room and into the den. The other one over the bar went through two walls and under the cabinets and then under the baseboard edge. I'll post pics later


----------



## TurboTurba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *epbdl* /forum/post/15673575
> 
> 
> used basic mounts bought from mycablemart.com (boxes say they are from monoprice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), the fronts are on Sanus bf-31's.
> 
> 
> Wiring was "fun", several days of work - 3 wires go out the back wall, around the house, through another room and into the den. The other one over the bar went through two walls and under the cabinets and then under the baseboard edge. I'll post pics later



Do the mounts swivel or tilt?


----------



## TurboTurba

I asked this before without any luck but could someone confirm the weights of the side/rear/front/center speakers?


Earlier in the post it said something about 11 pounds per speaker. Do all 7 speakers weigh the same?


Thanks in advance


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TurboTurba* /forum/post/15673794
> 
> 
> I asked this before without any luck but could someone confirm the weights of the side/rear/front/center speakers?
> 
> 
> Earlier in the post it said something about 11 pounds per speaker. Do all 7 speakers weigh the same?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



TT, if you already purchased the system, it's on pg 106 of the owner's manual. If not, you can download the manual here:

http://www.us.onkyo.com/download/own...fm?cat=Systems


----------



## rickaren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamatosoul* /forum/post/15674666
> 
> 
> TT, if you already purchased the system, it's on pg 106 of the owner's manual. If not, you can download the manual here:
> 
> http://www.us.onkyo.com/download/own...fm?cat=Systems



I did the same thing, before I even purchased this great system I downloaded and printed the complete 112 page _Instruction Manua_l. Felt it was worth it and also did the same on the new TV I bought. Sure there is the expense of time and ink and paper, but if you are spending more than 1K of your hard earned money, why not know as much as possible about your possible purchase? Also gives you something to do waiting for your order to be delivered!


----------



## TurboTurba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamatosoul* /forum/post/15674666
> 
> 
> TT, if you already purchased the system, it's on pg 106 of the owner's manual. If not, you can download the manual here:
> 
> http://www.us.onkyo.com/download/own...fm?cat=Systems



I haven't purchased the system yet so thank you very much for the link.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickaren* /forum/post/15674895
> 
> 
> I did the same thing, before I even purchased this great system I downloaded and printed the complete 112 page _Instruction Manua_l. Felt it was worth it and also did the same on the new TV I bought. Sure there is the expense of time and ink and paper, but if you are spending more than 1K of your hard earned money, why not know as much as possible about your possible purchase? Also gives you something to do waiting for your order to be delivered!



Rickaren I totally agree. I bust my ***** to make a good living and I research the crap out of stuff. I don't know why it didn't cross my mind to look for the manual... I guess it's laziness since everyone usually provides a snappy response.


BTW, I peeked at your community webshots last week and I was impressed with all the pics. It'll definitely help me when I finally get this system (if it ever comes back in stock and I still have my job)










Thanks much to the both of you!


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *epbdl* /forum/post/15671115
> 
> 
> finally got it installed - I am not an audiophile but am very pleased overall with the sound. Especially newer titles on blu-ray (dts-hd or dolby truehd) and ps3 games (cod5 has a whole new experience). I would recommend the system to the average person and would strongly encourage it over any of the other HTIBs in the market.
> 
> 
> Very pleased summarizes my experience.



Looks like a clean install, but if you haven't already, make sure to angle your front L & R speakers inward toward the center seating position and run set up once again. You should notice an improvement in sound.


----------



## missmedude

when is it gonna be available.... I check almost the net everyday. Do you guys have any news on 9100s availability?


----------



## friscochris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missmedude* /forum/post/15677322
> 
> 
> when is it gonna be available.... I check almost the net everyday. Do you guys have any news on 9100s availability?



I believe newegg has it right now for 949 shipped. I honestly believe that the pricing is going to stay around 900-949 with all of the demand. You will not see another sub 800 price for awhile. With that said keep watching and waiting... I'll enjoy mine in the mean time


----------



## garifo

shoponkyo has it refurb for 699 cheapest I've seen. I'm still debating b/w this unti or the s7100


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garifo* /forum/post/15678319
> 
> 
> shoponkyo has it refurb for 699 cheapest I've seen. I'm still debating b/w this unti or the s7100



This is a little advice for those of you waiting for the 9100 to come back into stock.


I work for Onkyo, and I can tell you that our refurbs are just as good as new. At Onkyo, refurbs are usually units that customers returned for dented/blemished boxes. When such units come back, Onkyo brings in a QA team to inspect and repackage them into a box that indicates "Refurbished". If any problems with the components itself are found, it is disposed of immediately. I bought a refurb myself, and I can attest to the quality.


If you are choosing between a refurb 9100 and a new 7100, the 9100 is the way to go. One last advice: try looking for "Factory Refurbs" from reputable retailers. Because Onkyo cannot compete with its own distributors, the prices on shoponkyo.com is rarely discounted. If you are lucky, you may find it for less than $699.


----------



## missmedude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamatosoul* /forum/post/15678965
> 
> 
> This is a little advice for those of you waiting for the 9100 to come back into stock.
> 
> 
> I work for Onkyo, and I can tell you that our refurbs are just as good as new. At Onkyo, refurbs are usually units that customers returned for dented/blemished boxes. When such units come back, Onkyo brings in a QA team to inspect and repackage them into a box that indicates "Refurbished". If any problems with the components itself are found, it is disposed of immediately. I bought a refurb myself, and I can attest to the quality.
> 
> 
> If you are choosing between a refurb 9100 and a new 7100, the 9100 is the way to go. One last advice: try looking for "Factory Refurbs" from reputable retailers. Because Onkyo cannot compete with its own distributors, the prices on shoponkyo.com is rarely discounted. If you are lucky, you may find it for less than $699.



There isn't any refurbished 9100 on shoponkyo. I found one on accessories4less.com. $699. has everyone had any experience with that site?


----------



## missmedude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missmedude* /forum/post/15679137
> 
> 
> There isn't any refurbished 9100 on shoponkyo. I found one on accessories4less.com. $699. has everyone had any experience with that site?



nevermind.. i overlooked . it isnt available anymore


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missmedude* /forum/post/15679143
> 
> 
> nevermind.. i overlooked . it isnt available anymore



You need to jump on it the next time you see one. It's an awesome deal when available.


----------



## friscochris

going going gone! Told you that you need to be fast on it. If you see it buy it then because they sell out fast. Had I been able to found the refurb for 699 I would of picked that up quick. Of course at the same time I did get mine for 12 months no interest and that helped out so I didn't have to fork it all out at once.


----------



## nokia08

I got mine from J&R, when I ordered it was out of stock ($799+$118 S&H). I was added to the waiting list and as soon as they got them they shipped out the waiting orders, first come first served. It never got to be in stock on their web page! Example they received 50 HT-S9100, but had 60 placed orders, so they can’t have stock. I guess what I am trying to tell you, is, GET IN LINE! J&R only charges your credit card once they ship your order, and you can cancel at any time while you’re waiting. So it is a good idea to get in a waiting list somewhere. And if you see it in stock anywhere else than just cancel the order.


----------



## TurboTurba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missmedude* /forum/post/15677322
> 
> 
> when is it gonna be available.... I check almost the net everyday. Do you guys have any news on 9100s availability?



Missmedude, where are you checking? If you google Onkyo 9100 you'll see 5 sellers under "Shopping". I'll admit that some of them are out of stock but Independent Audio/Video seems to have them available as "brand new, certified mint, gently used, refurb". It's for 949 with free shipping. Amazon has it for 999 with free shipping but they say it'll ship in 1 to 2 months.


If you're reeeeeeeaaallllly dying to get one now just contact them for actual availability and you could have one next week I imagine. I'll leave it up to you if you want to take a dive on refurb units or not. Like I said demand will drop off soon and then you could buy a brand new one for the price refurbs are selling now.


----------



## TurboTurba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamatosoul* /forum/post/15678965
> 
> 
> This is a little advice for those of you waiting for the 9100 to come back into stock.
> 
> 
> I work for Onkyo, and I can tell you that our refurbs are just as good as new. At Onkyo, refurbs are usually units that customers returned for dented/blemished boxes. When such units come back, Onkyo brings in a QA team to inspect and repackage them into a box that indicates "Refurbished". If any problems with the components itself are found, it is disposed of immediately. I bought a refurb myself, and I can attest to the quality.
> 
> 
> If you are choosing between a refurb 9100 and a new 7100, the 9100 is the way to go. One last advice: try looking for "Factory Refurbs" from reputable retailers. Because Onkyo cannot compete with its own distributors, the prices on shoponkyo.com is rarely discounted. If you are lucky, you may find it for less than $699.



Hey Yamatosoul, thanks for the insight on what happens at Onkyo. It's very interesting that you actually bought a refurbed one... I thought they would give you a 50% employee discount










I do have to disagree with you a bit. When a unit gets returned I usually expect that the 1st buyer would have opened it up and played with it a little or the damage to the exterior box was substantial.


Option 1: The system has already been played with and I'm getting a lightly used box. I'll pass on the sloppy seconds.


Option 2: Although the receiver and speakers may not have been dented, when the styrofoam box is broken that indicates a pretty nasty fall. So even though the overall system may still sound the same for now, the electronics and components on all the systems took a decent bang and the overall life of these components may have been decreased significantly (although not evident now).


I'll admit if I was rich enough before Christmas I would've pulled the trigger on 749 with free shipping. But being in the predicament we are now (by the way how many of these can you make per day?) I'll be patient on the sidelines and buy other toys that are real cheap. That way when it does come back down a couple hundred bucks it would be like getting the new DS-3ax iPod dock, 4 mounts, and 12 gauge speaker wire all for free with some extra cash to boot


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TurboTurba* /forum/post/15684525
> 
> 
> Hey Yamatosoul, thanks for the insight on what happens at Onkyo. It's very interesting that you actually bought a refurbed one... I thought they would give you a 50% employee discount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have to disagree with you a bit. When a unit gets returned I usually expect that the 1st buyer would have opened it up and played with it a little or the damage to the exterior box was substantial.
> 
> 
> Option 1: The system has already been played with and I'm getting a lightly used box. I'll pass on the sloppy seconds.
> 
> 
> Option 2: Although the receiver and speakers may not have been dented, when the styrofoam box is broken that indicates a pretty nasty fall. So even though the overall system may still sound the same for now, the electronics and components on all the systems took a decent bang and the overall life of these components may have been decreased significantly (although not evident now).
> 
> 
> I'll admit if I was rich enough before Christmas I would've pulled the trigger on 749 with free shipping. But being in the predicament we are now (by the way how many of these can you make per day?) I'll be patient on the sidelines and buy other toys that are real cheap. That way when it does come back down a couple hundred bucks it would be like getting the new DS-3ax iPod dock, 4 mounts, and 12 gauge speaker wire all for free with some extra cash to boot



TT, I work for the Onkyo distribution center in Carson, CA and the only returns we repackage as "Refurbs" are the ones that the trucking companies bring back because the recipients refused to accept them at time of delivery. And when we have a certain number of returns, the QA team is called in to inspect and repackage or dispose depending on condition. The returns with actual damages or problems are disposed of.


I can understand people's hesitance towards buying "Refurbs", but at least with Onkyo, I would recommend them to my own family members (I actually have 2 family members waiting for the next batch of "Refurbs" to come in). The refurb I bought was right off the warehouse floor and I didn't even have to pick and choose because they were all in "same as new" conditions.


It really doesn't matter to me if people chose to buy it new or refurbished (I get paid the same). I only wanted to give a little insider tip because there is a shortage of inventory right now and many people on this thread have been waiting for awhile now. I only caution against buying from a less than reputable retailer as their definition of "Refurb" may not be the same as Onkyo's. So, if looking for "Refurbs", shoponkyo.com is a good place.


And by the way, Onkyo does give its employees a great discount


----------



## TurboTurba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamatosoul* /forum/post/15684850
> 
> 
> TT, I work for the Onkyo distribution center in Carson, CA and the only returns we repackage as "Refurbs" are the ones that the trucking companies bring back because the recipients refused to accept them at time of delivery. And when we have a certain number of returns, the QA team is called in to inspect and repackage or dispose depending on condition. The returns with actual damages or problems are disposed of.
> 
> 
> I can understand people's hesitance towards buying "Refurbs", but at least with Onkyo, I would recommend them to my own family members (I actually have 2 family members waiting for the next batch of "Refurbs" to come in). The refurb I bought was right off the warehouse floor and I didn't even have to pick and choose because they were all in "same as new" conditions.
> 
> 
> It really doesn't matter to me if people chose to buy it new or refurbished (I get paid the same). I only wanted to give a little insider tip because there is a shortage of inventory right now and many people on this thread have been waiting for awhile now. I only caution against buying from a less than reputable retailer as their definition of "Refurb" may not be the same as Onkyo's. So, if looking for "Refurbs", shoponkyo.com is a good place.
> 
> 
> And by the way, Onkyo does give its employees a great discount



Fair enough! If you guys can't get some new ones in stock soon then I'll have to seriously consider a refurb.


Thanks for the tip


----------



## bullets




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TurboTurba* /forum/post/15684419
> 
> 
> Missmedude, where are you checking? If you google Onkyo 9100 you'll see 5 sellers under "Shopping". I'll admit that some of them are out of stock but Independent Audio/Video seems to have them available as "brand new, certified mint, gently used, refurb". It's for 949 with free shipping. Amazon has it for 999 with free shipping but they say it'll ship in 1 to 2 months.
> 
> 
> If you're reeeeeeeaaallllly dying to get one now just contact them for actual availability and you could have one next week I imagine. I'll leave it up to you if you want to take a dive on refurb units or not. Like I said demand will drop off soon and then you could buy a brand new one for the price refurbs are selling now.



Independent Audio/Video does not have any in stock. I'm told there expecting a shipment before the end of the month. As with J&R you can place your order and they wont charge you until they ship(they will check the funds in your account though so it may effect your available balance)


happy hunting


----------



## TurboTurba

Has anyone purchased the DS-3ax iPod dock from Onkyo? It's the one with video out for the new iPhones.


Just looking for some first-hand experience if anyone is using this dock.


Cheers


----------



## bullets

Vanns.com has them instock today! get them while there hot!


----------



## missmedude

They are $950 though. hope the prices gonna go down soon


----------



## tribal

hello everybody ,i am planning on moving my bedroom ht setting to a large living room and i dont know which set i am going to buy ,the onkyo ht-s9100thx or kef 2005.3 and an av receiver denon 2808 or onkyo 606/706 .


so what do you think about it ,the kef and a receiver will be around 1000 euros here in spain and the onkyo ht-s9100thx will be 880 euros .


i want to get performances as close as possible to my jbl ht :jbl e90 jbl e20 jbl e25 and jbl es150p onkyo 805


----------



## jball369

Update- I got mine early December- along with a Panny BD35 blu-ray. We are still back in the dark ages of HD... Rockin the 720p out of my Panny projector down in the basement... Anyway, all I can say is wow. What a difference. I will post some pics in the next day or two of my install. Bottom line... Awesome. If A HTIAB is in your future... you would be crazy not to at least check this system out. A really good system for the money.


----------



## missmedude

has anyone tried the sanus bf24 stands for these speakers?


----------



## energy_tone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TurboTurba* /forum/post/15673794
> 
> 
> I asked this before without any luck but could someone confirm the weights of the side/rear/front/center speakers?
> 
> 
> Earlier in the post it said something about 11 pounds per speaker. Do all 7 speakers weigh the same?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



Here ya go...


Weight -

Front 11.7 lbs. (5.3 kg)

Center 11.7 lbs. (5.3 kg)

Surround 7.7 lbs. (3.5 kg)

Surround Back 7.7 lbs. (3.5 kg)

Subwoofer 34.2 lbs. (15.5 kg)

http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=...ss=Systems&p=s


----------



## jwoodiel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bullets* /forum/post/15695943
> 
> 
> Vanns.com has them instock today! get them while there hot!



Got mine, there is only one left. Can't wait to hear the new system! Just sold my Onkyo HT-S760 and my Sony KV32HS510. Should be up to date with new Sony KDL-52XBR4, Sony BDP-S550 and the new Onkyo HT-S9100THX. Is anyone else running this setup? Glad to see other HT-o-files out there.


----------



## missmedude

I guess i got the last one on amazon from Vanns. I heard that were few people complaining the speakers cable. Is there any speakers cables, banana plugs, and stands you guys prefer? Do you guys prefer mounting the speakers or having stands instead?


----------



## rickaren

I just ordered these speaker mounts for the side speakers in this package after reviewing many. What I liked most is they do not require any mounting screws into the speakers. Was surprised to see in the reviews that another owner of a Onkyo HT-S9100THX had already purchased a set and recommends them. I already have mine mounted but with two row seating I would like to angle them forward and tilt them downward. These mounts should work out fine.


http://www.jr.com/btech/pe/BTH_BT77/


----------



## missmedude

what about the other two sets of speakers? Did you also you wall mount?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickaren* /forum/post/15712808
> 
> 
> I just ordered these speaker mounts for the side speakers in this package after reviewing many. What I liked most is they do not require any mounting screws into the speakers. Was surprised to see in the reviews that another owner of a Onkyo HT-S9100THX had already purchased a set and recommends them. I already have mine mounted but with two row seating I would like to angle them forward and tilt them downward. These mounts should work out fine.
> 
> 
> http://www.jr.com/btech/pe/BTH_BT77/


----------



## rickaren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missmedude* /forum/post/15712861
> 
> 
> what about the other two sets of speakers? Did you also you wall mount?



Yes the back two really don't need much adjustment they just face froward. I may move them up when I re-install the two side ones. Right now they just face inward just behind the second row seating and would think they should sound better in the front row if they were facing more of an angle as my previous ones did. Very please with the present sound and the computerized speaker set up. This new mounting and placement could only improve the present install. Have never really saw (and I have looked) the proper speaker placement for two row seating as I have built, but I would think the side speakers would still be placed behind or at the side of the second row even if not used on a daily basic.


----------



## Freestyle 10461




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *energy_tone* /forum/post/15653471
> 
> 
> daishi013,
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. I did some additional searching on my own and found that you are absolutely correct. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> friscochris and Feestyle,
> 
> Thanks for the replies. I mounted the surround and rear speakers into the drywall using the plastic drywall expansion sleeves that came with my Init speaker mounts. I removed the keyhole attachment on the back of the speakers and mounted the two-screw mount on the back in the general orientation as the original keyhole mount (vertically). This required me to carefully drill two new pilot holes being sure not to drill too deep and using screws that were about the same length as the ones in the keyhole mount. I felt more comfortable mounting the two-screw base that came with the Init mounts. It feels more sturdy to me than the keyhole attachment. The front speakers are hung on a the keyhole mount on a pan-head screw driven into a plastic drywall sleeve.
> 
> 
> Drilling new holes into the back of the speaker's probably voids the warranty so do this at your own risk!




thnx for the info should be getting my system in by monday


----------



## missmedude

I am planning to get stands for the front speakers. What do you guys suggest? I am trying to decide between the Lovan Affiniti and the Sanus BF31. Do most of you use wall mounts for the 4 rear speakers?


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missmedude* /forum/post/15722406
> 
> 
> I am planning to get stands for the front speakers. What do you guys suggest? I am trying to decide between the Lovan Affiniti and the Sanus BF31. Do most of you use wall mounts for the 4 rear speakers?



I'm using Lovan Affiniti for the fronts and highly recommend them. I did a lot of research on stands for this system, and the Affiniti's are the perfect fit for those massive front speakers. The top plate is almost exactly the size of the speaker's bottom end, and its height brings the speaker to perfect ear level. I do recommend, however, that you use industrial strength velcro to keep the speakers firmly planted on the stands.


As for the surrounds, if you can mount them on the walls that would be ideal because their size and weight (a little under 8lbs.) limits your selection of stands.


----------



## mightymouseusf

This Buzz coming from the sub is KILLING ME!! No one else hears it unless I mention it...but once I do, it's all they can hear. I was able to localize the problem to my coax cable by turning the HTR to a different input (not the cable input) and put a Blu Ray on pause so I could clearly hear the buzz, then I disconnected the coax going into my cable box while still leaving it connected to the receiver via HDMI. Viola...buzz is gone! So I called the idiots at Cablevision to send a tech to fix the problem. They send a nice enough guy, unfortunately he was a rookie. He's making suggestions that don't make sense. When I mentioned that I suspected the problem to be a ground loop issue, he asked me what I meant by that. He's calling up his supervisor describing the sound as "sizzling coming from the big speaker in the back" and while troubleshooting he tells his supervisor "boss, its still sounding". Needless to say he wasn't very much help so after he leaves, I call Cablevision and ask them to send someone else. 2hrs later I get a call from THE SAME GUY


----------



## asco1125




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamatosoul* /forum/post/15722672
> 
> 
> I'm using Lovan Affiniti for the fronts and highly recommend them. I did a lot of research on stands for this system, and the Affiniti's are the perfect fit for those massive front speakers. The top plate is almost exactly the size of the speaker's bottom end, and its height brings the speaker to perfect ear level. I do recommend, however, that you use industrial strength velcro to keep the speakers firmly planted on the stands.
> 
> 
> As for the surrounds, if you can mount them on the walls that would be ideal because their size and weight (a little under 8lbs.) limits your selection of stands.




yamatosoul, did u get the 24" one or the 29" one???


----------



## mightymouseusf

....sorry about that I must have hit send while typing:


THE SAME GUY asking me if I needed him to come back. Of course I didn't. Then they send me another guy yesterday who seemed to be dead set on convincing me that its not the cable line that's faulty, its the head unit. He pretty much refused to try running another cable line to see if that would work. He even had the audacity to suggest that I disconnect the cable every time I watch a movie. He basically connected the cable box to the tv and said since I don't hear buzz that way that it wasn't Cablevision's problem.


The point of this exhaustive story is to ask if anyone out there has any suggestions on what I can do to end this buzzing noise, now that I know that Cablevision won't help? I can't believe that I'm going to just have to accept that buzz as part of my surround experience.


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mightymouseusf* /forum/post/15724835
> 
> 
> ....sorry about that I must have hit send while typing:
> 
> 
> THE SAME GUY asking me if I needed him to come back. Of course I didn't. Then they send me another guy yesterday who seemed to be dead set on convincing me that its not the cable line that's faulty, its the head unit. He pretty much refused to try running another cable line to see if that would work. He even had the audacity to suggest that I disconnect the cable every time I watch a movie. He basically connected the cable box to the tv and said since I don't hear buzz that way that it wasn't Cablevision's problem.
> 
> 
> The point of this exhaustive story is to ask if anyone out there has any suggestions on what I can do to end this buzzing noise, now that I know that Cablevision won't help? I can't believe that I'm going to just have to accept that buzz as part of my surround experience.



There was some discussion about this earlier on in this thread. They mentioned "grounding problems", and I believe there were some suggestions on how to correct this. You may want to check it out.


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asco1125* /forum/post/15724822
> 
> 
> yamatosoul, did u get the 24" one or the 29" one???



asco1125, I got the 29", and unless you're unusually tall or unusually short, that should bring the tweeters on the front speakers to within a few inches of your ear level - that's what you would want.


----------



## TurboTurba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mightymouseusf* /forum/post/15724835
> 
> 
> ....sorry about that I must have hit send while typing:
> 
> 
> THE SAME GUY asking me if I needed him to come back. Of course I didn't. Then they send me another guy yesterday who seemed to be dead set on convincing me that its not the cable line that's faulty, its the head unit. He pretty much refused to try running another cable line to see if that would work. He even had the audacity to suggest that I disconnect the cable every time I watch a movie. He basically connected the cable box to the tv and said since I don't hear buzz that way that it wasn't Cablevision's problem.
> 
> 
> The point of this exhaustive story is to ask if anyone out there has any suggestions on what I can do to end this buzzing noise, now that I know that Cablevision won't help? I can't believe that I'm going to just have to accept that buzz as part of my surround experience.



Hey mightymouseusf, didn't you post this question a couple weeks back? I guess I have the wrong guy but like yamatosoul said this has been mentioned before. The 2 solutions that have been presented concern the power to the sub and the cable.


1. If it's the power make sure the outlet is grounded properly. Easy to test with some cheap devices from Lowes/Home Depot. Also some posters, Mr. Fuzz for example, opted for a power conditioner. Personally, I don't have the money/room for it but you may want to consider it.


2. The cable that comes with the system may not be the best as some posters have also had trouble getting the sub to go into standby mode. In post 291 you'll see 6.6diesel recommend a couple "premium" ones from Monoprice.


I'd start by swapping out the cable anyways since it's like 5 or so bucks shipped. Then if the problem persists you may want to investigate the outlet you're using. An electrician could easily ground it for you in a matter of seconds.


Good luck and let us know how you solve it.


P.S. I hate it when you call an "expert" to your house and you know more than he does... companies like that should go out of business. And no, you shouldn't accept this as part of your listening experience for the next 5 - 10 years... no one who dishes out a grand should


----------



## mightymouseusf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TurboTurba* /forum/post/15726395
> 
> 
> Hey mightymouseusf, didn't you post this question a couple weeks back? I guess I have the wrong guy but like yamatosoul said this has been mentioned before. The 2 solutions that have been presented concern the power to the sub and the cable.
> 
> 
> 1. If it's the power make sure the outlet is grounded properly. Easy to test with some cheap devices from Lowes/Home Depot. Also some posters, Mr. Fuzz for example, opted for a power conditioner. Personally, I don't have the money/room for it but you may want to consider it.
> 
> 
> 2. The cable that comes with the system may not be the best as some posters have also had trouble getting the sub to go into standby mode. In post 291 you'll see 6.6diesel recommend a couple "premium" ones from Monoprice.
> 
> 
> I'd start by swapping out the cable anyways since it's like 5 or so bucks shipped. Then if the problem persists you may want to investigate the outlet you're using. An electrician could easily ground it for you in a matter of seconds.
> 
> 
> Good luck and let us know how you solve it.
> 
> 
> P.S. I hate it when you call an "expert" to your house and you know more than he does... companies like that should go out of business. And no, you shouldn't accept this as part of your listening experience for the next 5 - 10 years... no one who dishes out a grand should




Thanks for all the info guys. I really appreciate it. I did post this question before and tried all of the possible solution you guys gave me. I replaced the sub wire (all of the wires actually) and tried a power strip with a line conditioner to no avail. I'm pretty sure the problem lies in the coax and not with power input...the only reason I say this is because I can get rid of the hum if I just disconnect the coax cable from my cable box. I was considering getting cable signal booster but it occurred to me that this might actually boost the buzz as well. I guess it's possible that one of the staples the tech used to run the wire initially might have punctured the line somewhere. Unfortunately my only recourse will have to be running a brand new Coax line from my cable drop in my back yard all the way to my living room. (There is 3 or 4 hours of my life and $100 or so in coax cable I'll never get back). I'll probably give it a shot on Saturday and I'll be sure to let you know if it works. I don't know what's left to do if it doesn't. If anybody else has any other suggestions between now and then, please...I'm all ears.


----------



## asco1125




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamatosoul* /forum/post/15725205
> 
> 
> asco1125, I got the 29", and unless you're unusually tall or unusually short, that should bring the tweeters on the front speakers to within a few inches of your ear level - that's what you would want.



yamatosoul, thank you for ur advise. i have been look at bello sp-300 for weeks now, but no stores have it in stock.


i think this is a well designed stand for the front speakers. it has a 7x7 base. I have my onkyo ht-s9100thx for 2 weeks now, but have not found any good looking stand yet >__


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asco1125* /forum/post/15728393
> 
> 
> yamatosoul, thank you for ur advise. i have been look at bello sp-300 for weeks now, but no stores have it in stock.
> 
> 
> i think this is a well designed stand for the front speakers. it has a 7x7 base. I have my onkyo ht-s9100thx for 2 weeks now, but have not found any good looking stand yet >__


----------



## TurboTurba

Guys, I've tried a couple times to post a pic in a reply (not just as an attachment) without success. Can someone show me the light? If I add it as an attachment, it works but you have to click on the .png file. If I click on the paperclip while posting a reply it'll add it anywhere in the text but you still have to click on it. Clicking on the "Insert Image" icon asks for an http address. Others can post full images for viewing in the thread...


What gives?


----------



## natreeder

So, last Friday I checked all retail outlets listed on Onkyo dot com, everybody's out. Called Vann's, they said they had hundreds on the list and might get 100 units at the end of Jan. Went to Independent AV, and put one on order becuase the wait list was "dozens" and cost was $50 less.


Checked Vann's an hour ago and they had ONE in stock










Needless to say, Vann's is now showing out, and I've canceled my Independent AV order.


Can't wait to set this up! I picked up the Sammy 2550 last week (love it) and have a Mitsu 60735 (Love it). I'll move my current Onkyo HT 540 7.1 system (no HDMI) downstairs to the game room. My speaker wires, bannana plugs, sub cable, and mounts will be here by Thursday.


Thanks to everybody for the info they've posted, this place rocks!


----------



## kak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *natreeder* /forum/post/15729348
> 
> 
> So, last Friday I checked all retail outlets listed on Onkyo dot com, everybody's out. Called Vann's, they said they had hundreds on the list and might get 100 units at the end of Jan. Went to Independent AV, and put one on order becuase the wait list was "dozens" and cost was $50 less.
> 
> 
> Checked Vann's an hour ago and they had ONE in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, Vann's is now showing out, and I've canceled my Independent AV order.
> 
> 
> Can't wait to set this up! I picked up the Sammy 2550 last week (love it) and have a Mitsu 60735 (Love it). I'll move my current Onkyo HT 540 7.1 system (no HDMI) downstairs to the game room. My speaker wires, bannana plugs, sub cable, and mounts will be here by Thursday.
> 
> 
> Thanks to everybody for the info they've posted, this place rocks!



What plugs did you order? I need one good recommendation on those and I'm done with peripherals. Waiting for my tax rebate to come in and I've got the system.


----------



## natreeder

Search for bannana plugs at monoprice, or check around page 5-6 of this thread for a quick link ( http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 ). My bonus room's wired, so between the wall plates and the 7.1 system I needed 23 pairs....best price there. The speaker mounts are from J&L, also linked in this thread further back.


----------



## kak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *natreeder* /forum/post/15729390
> 
> 
> Search for bannana plugs at monoprice, or check around page 5-6 of this thread for a quick link ( http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 ). My bonus room's wired, so between the wall plates and the 7.1 system I needed 23 pairs....best price there. The speaker mounts are from J&L, also linked in this thread further back.



Was the only thing I was missing. Just bit the bullet on Amazon. J&R Music has them in stock for $799 w/shipping. A little pricey, but still cheaper than alternatives at this point (came in under $915 shipped). Now all I need to do is order the accessories. My roommates are about to hate me.


----------



## m4vrick

Hello,

I just received this system and it sounds really great.

I have a question though, I have a PS3 and my Scientific Atlanta DVR(Cable Vision) both plugged into the receiver using HDMI cables, and then i have a cable from receiver to TV. However im noticing that if i turn on the tv, the receiver then cable box, on the TV it says "No Signal". When i turn on PS3, ps3 title comes up, also if i unplug the ps3, the cable box comes up. So it looks like i can't turn on my cable box when another component is connected. What am i doing wrong? Also is there a firmware upgrade for this unit?


thank you


----------



## jwoodiel

Mine will be here tomorrow! I am so excited to see the improvement over the Onkyo I had.


More later.


----------



## missmedude

I got my htib today. it was perfect. I was just wondering is the power center or the power surge thing really help with anything? Monster Power center?


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missmedude* /forum/post/15750383
> 
> 
> I got my htib today. it was perfect. I was just wondering is the power center or the power surge thing really help with anything? Monster Power center?



A surge protector will protect your equipment from power surges, and you won't know you had until there's a thunderstorm or something that triggers a huge surge. If you live in a newer home, power surges are not as much of an issue, but in older homes it is a must. That said, I live in a new home, but I still have surge protectors for all my electronics. Mine is rated at 6000 joules. A line conditioner (i.e. Monster Power Center) will not only protect from surges, but it will clean up the power being sent to your equipment. A good line conditioner will noticeably improve both picture and sound. BTW, generally speaking Monster products are way over priced. You'll get much more for less if you do some research.


----------



## rickaren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missmedude* /forum/post/15750383
> 
> 
> I got my htib today. it was perfect. I was just wondering is the power center or the power surge thing really help with anything? Monster Power center?



You might want to check out if your Electric Company offers a "Whole House" surge protector. Have had them installed on last two new homes and it go behind the electric meter and cost about $200 installed here with no interest, monthly payments added on bill, and guarantees everything in your home. Did have one claim and they paid $180.00. Worth every penny.


----------



## missmedude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickaren* /forum/post/15759787
> 
> 
> You might want to check out if your Electric Company offers a "Whole House" surge protector. Have had them installed on last two new homes and it go behind the electric meter and cost about $200 installed here with no interest, monthly payments added on bill, and guarantees everything in your home. Did have one claim and they paid $180.00. Worth every penny.



Too late lol I already bought the one from Monster Hts 1000 or something. Do you guys know how to play with the listening modes on the receiver? I tired to play hellboy since it offers 7.1 but sometimes I just hear the background. There are so many modes to offer. I read the manual 4 pages and I don't really get it.


----------



## jwoodiel

After several hours of work, here is the new system.


Sound is, well, wow!


Very pleased overall. Need to decide whether I like speakers on TV stand and I need to do a little more "wire maintenance".











52 inches of Sony XBR4...










Speakers are much prettier than the online pictures suggested.




















And the receiver itself is very nice indeed.











Now I can spend some quality time watching some movies this weekend.


----------



## friscochris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missmedude* /forum/post/15760581
> 
> 
> Too late lol I already bought the one from Monster Hts 1000 or something. Do you guys know how to play with the listening modes on the receiver? I tired to play hellboy since it offers 7.1 but sometimes I just hear the background. There are so many modes to offer. I read the manual 4 pages and I don't really get it.



Take it back and go to audioholics.com and pick the APC stuff thats on sale. You can get the H15 for $150 shipped.. it has line conditioner, voltage regulator, surge protection, and a cable splitter (if your tv has a QAM tuner you will love this feature). they also have some of the lower end models for sale.


----------



## missmedude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwoodiel* /forum/post/15761654
> 
> 
> Very pleased overall. Need to decide whether I like speakers on TV stand and I need to do a little more "wire maintenance".



I think the fronts would looks so much better if you used stands but thats just my thing. I assume you use wall mounts front the surrounds. Do you any pictures since I am trying choose between stands and wall mounts for the surrounds?


----------



## jwoodiel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missmedude* /forum/post/15763529
> 
> 
> I think the fronts would looks so much better if you used stands but thats just my thing. I assume you use wall mounts front the surrounds. Do you any pictures since I am trying choose between stands and wall mounts for the surrounds?



Previously, I had stands for the fronts, I am just limited on room with the new TV, until we get new house.




















Most of this is temporary as we are getting house in a few months.


----------



## missmedude

Mind if I ask you what stands you using?


----------



## jwoodiel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missmedude* /forum/post/15764013
> 
> 
> Mind if I ask you what stands you using?



Not at all. The ones I am using I bought 5 years ago and they still make them. They are the wood series.

OmniMount 


Hope this helps.


Good luck!


----------



## IRH84F

Does anyone know where I could take a look at this HTIB in person? I'm in Seattle.


----------



## jwoodiel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IRH84F* /forum/post/15774895
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I could take a look at this HTIB in person? I'm in Seattle.



I would be willing to take and e-mail you as many pictures as you would like. The system is amazing. Looks and sounds great. Very customizable.


With limited quantity, I would bet that it will be hard to find in a store.


Let me know if I can be of further assistance and go backwards a page as I have more pictures.


Good luck!


----------



## kak

Just got mine in. Looks like UPS rolled the box here. One thing that isn't their fault - this box is garbage for shipping. The cardboard has cutouts to pop it apart. It is NOT a shipping box. Onkyo needs to get their head in the game and start using boxes that can be shipped and not lead to damaged product. I haven't taken mine out yet because I'm rearranging and game planning the setup. Hopefully it comes out clean.


----------



## rickaren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kak* /forum/post/15779357
> 
> 
> Just got mine in. Looks like UPS rolled the box here. One thing that isn't their fault - this box is garbage for shipping. The cardboard has cutouts to pop it apart. It is NOT a shipping box. Onkyo needs to get their head in the game and start using boxes that can be shipped and not lead to damaged product. I haven't taken mine out yet because I'm rearranging and game planning the setup. Hopefully it comes out clean.



I didn't unpack mine out of the damaged box (delivered after dark) till the next day or so, but took pictures of it in case I needed to make a claim. To my surprise everything was packed very good but you could not have know it from the outside! Hopefully you will have the same experience. Good Luck & Enjoy


----------



## kak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickaren* /forum/post/15779449
> 
> 
> I didn't unpack mine out of the damaged box (delivered after dark) till the next day or so, but took pictures of it in case I needed to make a claim. To my surprise everything was packed very good but you could not have know it from the outside! Hopefully you will have the same experience. Good Luck & Enjoy



I've been doing the same. My unpacking is a little delayed because the cops finally came on a complaint we had 6 months ago (a kid two doors down from us broke in, stole my roommate's car and XBOX360). I'm busy laughing at the fool (and locking my bedroom door so he won't steal my goodies!).


But yeah, packaging inside of the flimsy box does appear solid. There was a piece of styrofoam that didn't appear to be holding anything but was broken up to the side of the receiver, almost like it was there to create a cushion. Everything down below looks good as well.


----------



## kak




----------



## redxrebellion

How is the Sub with this system? Is it better than my Sony SA-WM40?


----------



## TRAXX50

Good lord Kak...that IS bad. I think the top corners is just alot of styrofoam though, so it very well may be that nothing is damaged.



As for my setup, I have it all running except for the back two speakers as I didnt have enough wire to run those. (100 ft wasnt near enough). I got the Sanus 31 inch stands for my fronts. Once I get the backs wired, Ill run the test and share what I think is the best settings. Ill also take some pictures.


----------



## natreeder

Got everything going tonight, very very happy! My box was pretty smashed, but luckily no surface damage and everything works. The receiver is packed pretty well in styro.


Comparing to my "old" Onkyo HTS 894, this represents a BIG improvement in sound quality and surround effect. I hooked the speakers up first with the old receiver, and could tell a difference right away. That sub is great, I hope my drywall is screwed in, not nailed.







Dramatic improvement once I hooked everything up. Was able to put the TV remote away, loving the HDMI switching capability. Less cables, cleaner wiring install (14g and bannana plugs, throw the factory wires & sub cable in the garbage). Have not unleashed tru HD on blu ray yet, but the Dark Knight is ready to go for tomorrow night.










I defy the "HTIB sux" snobs to put together a better sounding system with these features for less than a grand!!!


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> I defy the "HTIB sux" snobs to put together a better sounding system with these features for less than a grand!!!



Onkyo 606 receiver $400

1 pr Energy C-100 bookshelfs $120

2 pr Energy C-50 surrounds $140

1 Energy C-C50 center $80

Bic H-100 12" sub 200 watts RMS, 650 watts peak $230


That's 7.1 for $970 shipped. I'd put that up against the 9100 system.


And when the Pioneer VSX-1018ah comes on sale for $429, I'd substitute that for the Onkyo 606 and still just get under $1000.


The 9100 is a very good HITB system but you can do better piecing individually if you're patient.


----------



## natreeder

Add in shipping for the individual components....still gotcha by a good $50.










Good list though.


----------



## afrogt

All those components include free shipping. You only asked for "less than a grand", not a lower price than the 9100 system.


----------



## kak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/15791537
> 
> 
> Onkyo 606 receiver $400
> 
> 1 pr Energy C-100 bookshelfs $120
> 
> 2 pr Energy C-50 surrounds $140
> 
> 1 Energy C-C50 center $80
> 
> Bic H-100 12" sub 200 watts RMS, 650 watts peak $230
> 
> 
> That's 7.1 for $970 shipped. I'd put that up against the 9100 system.
> 
> 
> And when the Pioneer VSX-1018ah comes on sale for $429, I'd substitute that for the Onkyo 606 and still just get under $1000.
> 
> 
> The 9100 is a very good HITB system but you can do better piecing individually if you're patient.




Still got mine for under that cost. Anyways, I'm not an audiophile by any means, but I do enjoy quality sound. I'm pretty sure this will deliver way past my expectations and I'll be happy with it.


----------



## TurboTurba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/15791537
> 
> 
> Onkyo 606 receiver $400
> 
> 1 pr Energy C-100 bookshelfs $120
> 
> 2 pr Energy C-50 surrounds $140
> 
> 1 Energy C-C50 center $80
> 
> Bic H-100 12" sub 200 watts RMS, 650 watts peak $230
> 
> 
> That's 7.1 for $970 shipped. I'd put that up against the 9100 system.
> 
> 
> And when the Pioneer VSX-1018ah comes on sale for $429, I'd substitute that for the Onkyo 606 and still just get under $1000.
> 
> 
> The 9100 is a very good HITB system but you can do better piecing individually if you're patient.



Afrogt, great information. I do have to point out though that 606 receiver isn't as good a receiver as the one that comes bundled with the 9100. I think the 606 is missing the THX certification and significant bit of wattage compared to the 9100 receiver (90 vs 130 per channel). There should also be some extra feature differences between the two.


In the end, although possible, piecing a mid range 7.1 system to rival the 9100 is trumped by the simplicity and straightforwardness of a HTiB. Instead of ordering one "box", dealing with one manufacturer, and keeping track of one receipt for future warranty issues you have to place several orders and hope that once everything comes in it all jives together perfectly. The 9100 is THX certified as a system, and guaranteed a minimum audio quality, but unless you're an expert on the specifications of various audio brands you can't guarantee the synergy of the separate components as one "system".


I think piecing together components makes much more sense when you're going super high end... i.e. Ultra2 certified receiver and top notch speakers. This sounds like the best approach for systems upwards of $3,000.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Afrogt, great information. I do have to point out though that 606 receiver isn't as good a receiver as the one that comes bundled with the 9100. I think the 606 is missing the THX certification and significant bit of wattage compared to the 9100 receiver (90 vs 130 per channel). There should also be some extra feature differences between the two.



The 606 receiver has the same power ratings as the receiver in the 9100thx system. If you look at the Onkyo 7100 home theater system, it actually uses the 606 receiver. The power rating is 130w/channel 8ohms @ 1khz on both the 7100 and 9100 systems. The additional feature of the 9100 receiver is the THX feature, but it doesn't add any more power.


The onkyo 606 and the 9100 receiver are the same size, weight, dimensions, same 1080i Faroudja upscaler and 4 hdmi inputs. They're the same receiver with an extra feature ir two on the 9100.


If you understand how companies market their power ratings, you'll see the 7100 and 9100 are rated 130 watts at 1khz with 0.9% distortion. Most HTIB manufacturers post the ratings like this to make the system seem more powerful. As a standalone receiver they rated the power at 20hz-20khz, not at one frequency like 1khz. So the rating is 90 watts and 0.08% distortion, which is 11 times less distortion than the 130w rating. Its all about who the target market the product is aimed for.



According to THX, an I/S certified system is for an environment where the screen to seat viewing distance is 8 feet. My distance is further than that so the thx certification for this system doesn't mean a whole lot.


I can't even believe you mentioned keeping track of receipts if you buy seperate components. That's pretty lame. Put them with the instruction manuals, how hard is that? I still have receipts from stereo equipment I bought back in college in the early 80's in a file cabinet. They're with the operating manuals. I still have the amp and tuner from the 80's also, which I let my buddy borrow a few months ago. Still works great.



> Quote:
> The 9100 is THX certified as a system, and guaranteed a minimum audio quality, but unless you're an expert on the specifications of various audio brands you can't guarantee the synergy of the separate components as one "system".



Its very easy to put together a quality home theater by purchasing seperates. And you actually learn a lot more too. You don't need to spend $3000 to do that.


I fully understand the convenience of buying an all in one package. And for people that want a simple solution, this is the way to go.


None of my home theater systems cost me $1000 to put together and I'm very confident they would outperform the 9100thx in sound quality. My receivers are 5 years older or more so they don't have the newest features but as far as sound quality is concerned, I'd take the pepsi challenge vs the 9100.


----------



## missmedude

Does anyone know which mode to use when playing blu-ray movie, dvd, ps3, and such?

Also, is it possible to watch regular tv channels using the htib instead of the integrated ones?


----------



## friscochris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missmedude* /forum/post/15809130
> 
> 
> Does anyone know which mode to use when playing blu-ray movie, dvd, ps3, and such?
> 
> Also, is it possible to watch regular tv channels using the htib instead of the integrated ones?



When I am watching a blu in Dolby True (which the ps3 decodes) I usually watch in THX I/S Cinema mode. I have found this to have really great sound. As far as the TV goes I think what you are asking is if its possible to have the TV sound come out of the onkyo speakers? If thats the case if your TV has an HDMI out you can use that, optical out, regular rca cables, or if you are using a cable box plug the cable box into the receiver and use the hdmi out on the receiver and plug into the hdmi in on the TV.


----------



## IRH84F

Can I use my iPod with the S9100THX?


----------



## rickaren

Thought I saw this Onkyo Accessory working with this receiver, but could not find it. Check this out.


*DS-A2X*


Video Compatibility, Greater Control and a Heftier, More Detailed Sound for Your iPod


The next-generation Remote Interactive Dock for the iPod, the DS-A2X, brings the iPod even closer to Onkyo's world. With the ability to accommodate video files alongside audio, the DS-A2X brings out the full potential of the latest iPod models, while delivering famed Onkyo sound quality. Through an on-screen display function that enables you to view music track lists, the RI Dock ensures easy navigation of your music via its dedicated remote control. The cradle-shaped DS-A2X, with its easy-matching black exterior, neatly supports the iPod and recharges it as long as the Dock remains connected to an AC power supply. It also offers a wide choice of integrated functions when connected through an Onkyo component's Remote Interactive (RI) terminal.

Supported iPods


* 4th Generation iPod with Click Wheel (Latest Software Version)

* 5th Generation iPod with Video (Latest Software Version)

* iPod Photo (Latest Software Version)

* iPod Mini (Latest Software Version)

* iPod Nano (Latest Software Version)


Audio Only


* iPod Touch

* iPod Classic

* iPod Nano (3rd gen)

* iPhone


Not Supported


* 1st, 2nd and 3rd gen iPod


On-Screen Display for Easier Navigation and Selection of Audio Tracks


The DS-A2X comes with an on-screen display (OSD) mode that enables you to view track lists (artists, albums, songs, genres, composers) on your connected display for easy navigation and selection. In OSD mode, you can browse your iPod using the keys on the dedicated remote controller. And long lists on your iPod are not a problem.You can choose from four page modesSmall, Medium, Large and Pagethat let you move through the list in progressively larger steps. The OSD displays information about the track being playedplayback status, shuffle mode, playback time and total timejust like on the iPod itself. You can also choose the background color of the OSD and set the time at which the screen saver is activated.

Dedicated Remote Controller for Enhanced Control and Functionality


There's no need to handle your iPod while it's sitting in the DS-A2X, as it comes with its own remote controller to control all basic playback functions. With its simple layout and easy operability, this palm-fitting remote controller is particularly handy for navigating and selecting your music through the OSD. But that's not all.The remote controller also brings one-touch control for random playback of songs or albums; a resume function that will return to the track being played when the iPod is stopped or removed from the Dock; and a repeat function for one track or all. The remote controller can also be used to set its own ID (an option when you have multiple remote controllers as part of your system) or to select NTSC or PAL for video playback.

Charge Your iPod Battery While You Enjoy Your Music


The DS-A2X has an AC adaptor on the rear that needs to be plugged in when you play back your music. When your iPod is in the RI Dock, your iPod's battery will charge whenever the Dock is connected to its power source. While you're enjoying the iPod's music in the comfort of your own home, you're also fully charging your iPod for when you're on the move.

Added Functionality Through the Remote Interactive (RI) Function


With the first RI Dock model, if you wanted to control basic iPod functions, such as Play, Pause, Next Song and Previous Song, you had to connect the dock through the RI terminal on an Onkyo component. With the DS-A2X, this is no longer necessary. What's more, you now have extra options available through the RI function. For example, with the System On/System Off function, the powering on/off of your system will also power on/off the DS-A2X and iPod. Likewise with the Auto Power On function: By pressing your remote controller's play button while your system is in Standby mode, the system will automatically turn on and select your iPod as the input source. The Auto Selector (Direct Change) function will automatically select your iPod as the input source if you start iPod playback while listening to another input source. And with the iPod's Timer function, you can power on and start playback at a specified time.

Watch Your iPod's Video Content and Share Your Digital Photos


Switch off the OSD, and you can enjoy video playback via the DS-A2X's composite video output. Also, you can view your photos as a slide show over the larger display of your TVa far more enjoyable experience than viewing your photos on a cramped computer display. While reliving the images in your slide show, you can also play music through your Onkyo system.

Special Features


* iPod Cradle for any audio components and systems through RCA connections

* RI controllable with most Onkyo systems using your Onkyo remote

* iPod charging function

* Built-in Onscreen graphics generator to display Playlist Information (Artist, Album, Song, Genre, Composer)

* Remote control included
http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=...=Accessory&p=i


----------



## kak

Yes, the DS-A2X works with it. The 9100THX actually comes with a flyer for it.


Edit - Wow! $80-$100 for that? Its almost more than the iPod itself.


----------



## JayCrash450

Well I bought the 9100 last friday, it seems that onkyo is back ordered until the last week in february.







Oh well, what can I do. I went ahead and took the plunge because I really was not interested in spending more than a grand, also I wanted something I could pretty much just plug and play. By the way, I have been lurking around and found that monoprice is amazing! I picked up some stuff I ordered (I was in the area for work) and I swear you cant beat their prices. I bought some 12 gauge cable, speaker mounts, banana plugs, zip ties, and a coulpe of different aux cables for my iphone for my truck.


Nevertheless, I got the 9100 and the ipod dock for under 950 out the door. I thought it was a pretty decent deal, I guess Ill find out in a few weeks if it was worth it.


----------



## JayCrash450

By the way how should I mount the brackets to the speakers? Since I dont have the speakers yet, I dont know how thick the walls of the speaker cabinet are but I was thinking I would use a short lag bolt or even wood screws. Im no expert when it comes to audio, but I assumed I dont want to go all the way through the speaker box. Or I thought about using short bolts and actually running it through the box to the inside. I could take off the speakers to tighten the bolt, furthermore if sealing is an issue I could use some silicone to make sure there is no air leakage. What do you guys use?


P.S. I tried to post a link but since I dont have 3 posts yet I cannot post a link. However, they are the only larger metal brackets from monoprice. I was anticipating not using the keyhole slot but actually bolting the bracket to the speaker itself. Thanks for the input.


----------



## missmedude

I am kind of having trouble with hiding wires. How do you guys hide the wires from receiver to the surrounds/ rear sourrounds? I cant go under carpet or drill holes on wall.


----------



## redxrebellion

Ok, I'm having trouble with the listening modes and cannot get a true direct signal. I have a PS3 connected via HDMI to the receiver. When I try and watch a BR movie in Dolby TrueHD I only get sound from the front and center speakers. The Surrounds are completely quiet, unless I activate the cinema, neo:6, PLX, ect listening modes. How do I get a true direct signal from the PS3 without adding any unecessary processing?


----------



## Spoetnic

I've build 6 speaker stands for this set.

Used blue stone and "table legs" (don't know how you call this in English)









Velcro to attach speakers to stands.


----------



## rizco

Spoetnic Very nice stands


----------



## Niber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizco* /forum/post/15828613
> 
> 
> Spoetnic Very nice stands



Yeah, Im jealous, I'm still searching for stands for the rear speakers.


----------



## missmedude

I am kind of having trouble with hiding wires. How do you guys hide the wires from receiver to the surrounds/ rear sourrounds? I cant go under carpet or drill holes on wall.


----------



## etardedjoey

I think for direct sound via HDMI, you have to use the Movie/Tv button and have the setting to "Multi-Channel" I can be wrong, but just a thought.


----------



## IRH84F

I just picked up this system. I've seen where you guys have said that the wires that come with the system are lacking to say the least. Would it be possible for someone to put together a shopping list for me with links please.


Monoprice.com seems to be the preferred component provider on these forums, so I'll go with them as well. I guess what I need is wires (12 gauge?)and banana plugs(which I have never used before) and anything else that anyone might want to ad to the list. I have an unlimited budget, so fire away.


Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## rickaren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IRH84F* /forum/post/15848112
> 
> 
> I just picked up this system. I've seen where you guys have said that the wires that come with the system are lacking to say the least. Would it be possible for someone to put together a shopping list for me with links please.
> 
> 
> Monoprice.com seems to be the preferred component provider on these forums, so I'll go with them as well. I guess what I need is wires (12 gauge?)and banana plugs(which I have never used before) and anything else that anyone might want to ad to the list. I have an unlimited budget, so fire away.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!!!



Yes 12 gauge
http://www.monoprice.com/products/se...2789&x=20&y=13 


but you really don't need the banana plugs only on the receiver not for speakers

http://www.monoprice.com/products/se...=2801&x=17&y=9 


Also HDMI 1.3a CLE cables work just fine, and I even replaced the subwoofer cable.


Also depending on your insulation check out these speaker mounts I used on the rear sides.

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_121BT77...ck.html?tp=586 


I plan to post pictures of these mounts within the next few days. I had to relocate electric boxes and theater lighting that involved drywall work and repainting. What a mess that makes. Painted today and will cleanup before posting. Good Luck


----------



## TurboTurba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missmedude* /forum/post/15832338
> 
> 
> I am kind of having trouble with hiding wires. How do you guys hide the wires from receiver to the surrounds/ rear sourrounds? I cant go under carpet or drill holes on wall.



Hey missmedude,


If you're not going to bore holes in the wall I believe the only option you're left with is to use wire mold. There was another poster on the 6100 thread I believe that showed some pics of a well done molding job. So other people have done it but I personally avoid it like the plague in my house. All it is... is rectangular tubing (hopefully the same color as the wall) that you have to run along the floor/wall/ceiling to get to your destination as it simply conceals the copper wires beneath. Looks very awkward. Is the wifey not letting you tear holes in the wall?


----------



## TurboTurba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IRH84F* /forum/post/15809711
> 
> 
> Can I use my iPod with the S9100THX?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickaren* /forum/post/15810552
> 
> 
> Thought I saw this Onkyo Accessory working with this receiver, but could not find it. Check this out.
> 
> 
> *DS-A2X*
> 
> http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=...=Accessory&p=i





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kak* /forum/post/15810768
> 
> 
> Yes, the DS-A2X works with it. The 9100THX actually comes with a flyer for it.
> 
> 
> Edit - Wow! $80-$100 for that? Its almost more than the iPod itself.



If you have the latest iPhone or iPod touch you will probably need the DS-A3 (109.99 at Vann's). Here's a pic


----------



## TurboTurba

... or 2


----------



## TurboTurba

I'm running out of shelves in my setup and may need to place a laptop on top of the 9100 receiver. Is anyone doing this now? Is it highly unrecommended or can the receiver ventilate from the sides/back?


I know the laptop will run hot but both systems will be in open air... i.e. not in a closet. Please feel free to share any experience with stacking components or frying Onkyo receivers. I can put a PS3 on top of it if the laptop is a no-no.


----------



## afrogt

Its not a good idea to put anything on top of your receiver. Onkyos tend to run hot anyway so blocking the top ventilation isn't the best idea.


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TurboTurba* /forum/post/15869969
> 
> 
> I'm running out of shelves in my setup and may need to place a laptop on top of the 9100 receiver. Is anyone doing this now? Is it highly unrecommended or can the receiver ventilate from the sides/back?
> 
> 
> I know the laptop will run hot but both systems will be in open air... i.e. not in a closet. Please feel free to share any experience with stacking components or frying Onkyo receivers. I can put a PS3 on top of it if the laptop is a no-no.



Stacking without additional ventilation and spacing (between the equipments) is not at all recommended. Heat is the single worst enemy of any audio electronics and it will shorten the equipment's life span.


----------



## 92rslt1

hey guys i just purchased a ht-9100. can anyone tell me if its recomended to hook it up to a 9800 gx2 video card? I dont want it to try to upscale the output double.. that might not make sence, but what im asking is..


Will it produce a better image coming out of a gx2 into the 9100 reciever then to the tv or just straight from the gx2 to the tv?


Thanks


----------



## rickaren




----------



## 92rslt1

^^^Thats a nice setup for the amount of space you have. The only thing I might have done was angle the back down toward the seating more. Eitherway I bet its loud in that room.


How about a fronts pic?


The 9100 seems to be the best HTIB to date that i know of for the price.


----------



## rickaren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *92rslt1* /forum/post/15882066
> 
> 
> ^^^Thats a nice setup for the amount of space you have. The only thing I might have done was angle the back down toward the seating more. Eitherway I bet its loud in that room.
> 
> 
> How about a fronts pic?
> 
> 
> The 9100 seems to be the best HTIB to date that i know of for the price.



My Web Site Pictures @ http://community.webshots.com/user/rickaren103 show the construction and updating. Front right & Left speakers are located inside the front entertainment center/wall and the center speaker is located inside the top lower stand drawer under the TV. These locations work the best being close to ear level for the front row seating. As far as the angle it has always been a hard thing to decide on with two rows and the difference in seating heights due to the seating riser I built.


----------



## 92rslt1

wow man that's awesome. Did you insulate it for sound reasons?


----------



## rickaren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *92rslt1* /forum/post/15882212
> 
> 
> wow man that's awesome. Did you insulate it for sound reasons?



Each picture has a caption with it if you look that helps explain what and why and how everything was built. Keep in mind that this _dedicated home theater_ was built (undated last few months with new 1080P set, lower stand and A/V receiver and speakers) over four years ago before they became more mainstream, as today. At that time I could not find only bits and pieces of how to do construction so I wanted to help others. About 35K "Hits" later I guess I did! Anyway Yes, on a slab floor you need to insulate any riser this high to keep it from sounding like a drum when walking on it. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## IRH84F




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickaren* /forum/post/15849072
> 
> 
> Yes 12 gauge
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/se...2789&x=20&y=13
> 
> 
> but you really don't need the banana plugs only on the receiver not for speakers
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/se...=2801&x=17&y=9
> 
> 
> Also HDMI 1.3a CLE cables work just fine, and I even replaced the subwoofer cable.
> 
> 
> Also depending on your insulation check out these speaker mounts I used on the rear sides.
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/p_121BT77...ck.html?tp=586
> 
> 
> I plan to post pictures of these mounts within the next few days. I had to relocate electric boxes and theater lighting that involved drywall work and repainting. What a mess that makes. Painted today and will cleanup before posting. Good Luck



I just received my order. I mistakenly ordered the open screw banana plugs instead of the closed screw version. Should I send them back? Or just use them anyway...


----------



## rickaren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IRH84F* /forum/post/15904340
> 
> 
> I just received my order. I mistakenly ordered the open screw banana plugs instead of the closed screw version. Should I send them back? Or just use them anyway...



If the wire will fit in them you should be just fine, I believe. Good Luck!


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickaren* /forum/post/15904398
> 
> 
> If the wire will fit in them you should be just fine, I believe. Good Luck!



I'm using the open screw banana plug on my set up with no problems.


----------



## flickhtguru

Where can I find an Onkyo HT S9100THX? Everywhere I am checking doesn't have them they are on back order. I found one back ordered on a website for $699 new still in the box. I would like to find one for $800 or less. Does anyone have any ideas where I could look?


----------



## TurboTurba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flickhtguru* /forum/post/15961341
> 
> 
> Where can I find an Onkyo HT S9100THX? Everywhere I am checking doesn't have them they are on back order. I found one back ordered on a website for $699 new still in the box. I would like to find one for $800 or less. Does anyone have any ideas where I could look?



Which site has it for $699? I don't think you'll find it for under 800 yet. Demand went up for it during Christmas time and it'll take a while for it to get back down to the 750 level. Back in January I said hopefully 6-8 weeks but I was mistaken as they still are selling off the shelves. Once Vann's or Newegg has so many in stock that they can't get rid of, that's when you'll get them for less than 800. Hopefully that'll happen sometime this month but it may be even after that... I'm waiting to get it for 750 as well.


----------



## erik117




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *92rslt1* /forum/post/15873508
> 
> 
> hey guys i just purchased a ht-9100. can anyone tell me if its recomended to hook it up to a 9800 gx2 video card? I dont want it to try to upscale the output double.. that might not make sence, but what im asking is..
> 
> 
> Will it produce a better image coming out of a gx2 into the 9100 reciever then to the tv or just straight from the gx2 to the tv?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I was just flipping through my manual for the ht-s9100 and read on page 103 "video signals from a PC are not supported"


----------



## BlackkoZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erik117* /forum/post/15972958
> 
> 
> I was just flipping through my manual for the ht-s9100 and read on page 103 "video signals from a PC are not supported"



Direct from a DVI cabel, yes...

But if you go from a DVI to a HDMI cabel, it will work fine... (I use it myself)


----------



## BlackkoZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *92rslt1* /forum/post/15873508
> 
> 
> hey guys i just purchased a ht-9100. can anyone tell me if its recomended to hook it up to a 9800 gx2 video card? I dont want it to try to upscale the output double.. that might not make sence, but what im asking is..
> 
> 
> Will it produce a better image coming out of a gx2 into the 9100 reciever then to the tv or just straight from the gx2 to the tv?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Have nothing to say...


The receiver will only upscale the pic, if it is need to do that.


The worst thing that can happend, is that the pic will get better.


----------



## rickaren

Just received my April edition of _*Home Theater Magazine*_ and guess what? Our Onkyo Ht-S9100 has been Bench Tested (starting on page 66) and has been awarded their *"TOP PICK"* receiving 4 and 5 Stars!


For those of us that ordered this system and are now enjoying it it makes us look very smart I believe. They do list this as a _Midrange_ product so going up or down in this type of system could find another "Top Pick". As of today this review is not shown "Online" since I guess you need to buy the mag or subscribe, but will become available free in a month or so, it appears. Enjoy

http://www.hometheatermag.com/


----------



## hometheater09

Hello, good morning


I have hooked up everything, and surround back speakers are not being recognized, even in setup, manual or auto. The cables are well connected, B speakers are not on, so it should work.

Is this thing broken or am I doing something wrong?









Thanks for any help


----------



## Colton

Could someone recommend a ceiling mount for the surround and back speakers?


Would theses work?

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_121AM25...1AM25B+&tp=586 

http://www.provideosound.com/pana-120240b.html


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickaren* /forum/post/15984924
> 
> 
> Just received my April edition of _*Home Theater Magazine*_ and guess what? Our Onkyo Ht-S9100 has been Bench Tested (starting on page 66) and has been awarded their *"TOP PICK"* receiving 4 and 5 Stars!
> 
> 
> For those of us that ordered this system and are now enjoying it it makes us look very smart I believe. They do list this as a _Midrange_ product so going up or down in this type of system could find another "Top Pick". As of today this review is not shown "Online" since I guess you need to buy the mag or subscribe, but will become available free in a month or so, it appears. Enjoy
> 
> http://www.hometheatermag.com/



Yep, just saw the review. To date, it's the best review HT ever gave for a HTiB.


----------



## gixer1997

Anyone that has this system done any upgrades? Like Replace the fronts or the sub? Just curious. I've had this system for about 4 months. While I love it I did get the upgrade bug and purchased the new elemental designs A3-300 sub today. I can't wait to get it. The onkyo sub is pretty good for a sealed 12" sub but I just wanted more. Anyone else done anything?


----------



## fail




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamatosoul* /forum/post/15728742
> 
> 
> asco1125, that's a really nice looking stand. Actually, the bello was one of the ones I was looking at. The 7x7 base is a perfect fit (a little bigger than the Affiniti's), and at 30", the tweeters should be at around ear level. BTW, you can order the SP300's through Amazon (Affiniti's too). They indicate it will ship out in 2-4 weeks with free shipping. Here's the link:



Could I get those for front and rear? I read that you said it would be ideal to mount, but I live in a loft APT and the rear wall is a 200 year old a brick wall.


I dont want to have to mount something on that it would be a pain in the ass to say the least. So I could just get two stands right?


I ordered the system from amazon and havent got it yet, im just trying to get get other items ordered in the meantime.


Thanks for any help


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fail* /forum/post/16076394
> 
> 
> Could I get those for front and rear? I read that you said it would be ideal to mount, but I live in a loft APT and the rear wall is a 200 year old a brick wall.
> 
> 
> I dont want to have to mount something on that it would be a pain in the ass to say the least. So I could just get two stands right?
> 
> 
> I ordered the system from amazon and havent got it yet, im just trying to get get other items ordered in the meantime.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help



Both the Bello and Affiniti are strictly for front speakers. The surrounds need to be placed 2-3 feet above ear level and the stands have to be very sturdy to hold the 8 lbs. surround speakers at that height. I use stands for the surrounds as well, and the best ones I found for these particular speakers are these:

http://www.amazon.com/Sanus-EF-SATB-...7483912&sr=8-5 


These are one of the few surround speaker stands that I've found that support up to 10 lbs. each (don't get cheapies because these massive surrounds will tip over). They should work well for you.


----------



## pantherheel

Just recieved my S9100!!! This thing is a monster! I haven't received my 12 gauge wire, banana plugs, etc... yet but I couldn't wait. Had to hook it up. SOUNDS AWESOME!!! Even with the dental floss wires they send with it.

For those that are looking for this system but are struggling to find it in stock check out Universalmania.com AWESOME!!! I picked it up for $850 brand new. $25 for shipping and $8 for insurance for a grand total of $883.00! I got the thing in three days! They where an excellent company to buy from. I was able to track the shippment from there website the whole way. Great transaction.


----------



## mp smoov

I have a question about the general power of the system. Is this system powerful enough to "fill" my room? Im a ultimate newbie when it comes to home audio, but im also a newbie that is building his home theater in the basement. My media room is going to be somewhat large. Its odd shaped (sort of like a movie theater with the walls angling out away from the TV), somewhat coned shaped. At the base of the "cone" is the widest section where the total width is 23ft and the length of the room is 24ft. anyway its a big room and im wondering if anyone who owns the system has it set up in a medium to large sized room. Im not an audophile and I don't think i have that discerning of ears, but i do want sound that surrounds me and i want to turn it up enough i can feel it if i so desire. any thoughts?


----------



## dragilla

Hello there,


I'm going to buy this wonderful set. Before I do so though I need to prepare the room for it. I'm looking for a picture of the back side of the front and rear speakers. I looked for it everywhere on the web but just couldn't find it. I need to see what kind of mount possibilities I have, because my future "cinema room" is not really easy to arrange. I someone could provide me with such pictures I would be really grateful and promise to post photos o my home cinema once I'm done










regards,

--

Luke


----------



## ickysmits

The pictures are in this thread, just click the paperclip icon to the right if you want to see more. Here's the back:


----------



## dragilla

Thanx for the photos,


What paperclip icon do you mean? Can't see one.

Does the surround speaker's back look more less the same as front's?


regards,

--

Luke


----------



## ickysmits

When you go to the main "Home Theater In A Box" page and see the "Onkyo HT-S9100THX HTIB" thread - to the right of that link is a paperclip icon. Click that and you'll get a pop-up of all the attachments in the thread.


I don't have these but you can assume they're all that same on the back.


----------



## mugupo

i saw this new speaker on sales for like 670 total price, planning to get one, i wonder if a sedan car can fit this?


----------



## etardedjoey

Only if you take everything out of the box and fit it individually.


----------



## mugupo

nvm, they are deliver by appointment, i wonder what item do i need now for the speaker? i know i need a new wire, banana plug, what are you suggestion and where to buy there? I not planning to do wall mount just lay in the floor but i need some soft of protection for those wire like a cover? should i get Onkyo Speaker Stand AS240B


----------



## far182




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pwrloon* /forum/post/15186254
> 
> 
> It's all about personal preference. Personally I like as little electronic reprocessing as possible so all of my inputs are set to DIRECT.



I bought is system as my 2nd system for my house (different room). My other system is also an Onkyo TX-SR805 with high-end Energy speakers in a 7.1 setup.


I setup the HT-S9100THX and discovered an interesting issue. I am testing with THX Optimizer (as seen on movies like Star Wars and the Avia tuning CD). One of the things it does, it will put white noise into each speaker (one at a time) so you can make sure you wired up everything correctly (basically so that left is left, and right is right, center is center, etc).


The problem I have is when it goes to test the Surround R/L and the Surround Back R/L, it puts the sound in the front and center speakers (instead of the correct speakers). I tested to ensure they were all wired correctly using the Onkyo setup menu. I figured problem was with a sound setting issue, but I have tried every setting including Direct and it won't pass the THX Optimizer tests (makes white noise in the wrong speakers when it goes to test the surrounds).


I am using a PS3 for my BlueRay player just like my other theater setup. I can run these exact same tests on my other system and everything works as it should.


No doubt, when I set to Cinema-THX is sounds good in movies such as Star Wars (I was surprised how nice this system is for the money), but can immediately tell that the surround sound is not accurate to the movie (because it feels emulated, which I believe these tests prove to be true).


I have tried setting the PS3 from Bitstream to PCM and it doesn't make any difference. I have everything connected with HDMI.


Help.










Thank You!


----------



## far182

Well, I solved my own problem. I had a weird thing happen.


It down correctly displays PCM Multi-channel on the front of the reciever. Before when I tried to force it to multi-channel there would be no sound.


I fixed it by putting in a TrueHD BlueRay CD in the PS3. I watched a couple of minutes of it. THEN, I went back into the PS3 and told it to re-"automatically setup" the audio.


Now when I watch DVD's or BlueRay's they all say "Multich". When I run the THX tests they all pass.


----------



## JMG_TX

Back in stock @ Newegg. Get them while they have them.










Mine is ordered. Been lurking for over a month!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16882120124


----------



## mugupo

For those in the Military, AAFES has the the speaker for 799 but there's a 15% off coupon so ended like 670 FREE SHIPPING !


What speaker stand work with the 9100thx?for surround and front? Can a 5.1 sound be convert to 5.1 in this sound system? Which sorround speakr is the last 2 (7.1)


----------



## kostaG

Hello everyone^^

I have the *HT-S9100THX* pack and a *PS3* v 2.60 for Blu-Ray player.

I wanna ask this.

How can be sure that I hear the DTS Master Audio and DD True HD?

Exists some clue (indicator) in the A/V Receiver (HT-R960) for DTS MA or DD True HD?

It can collaborate PS3 with the A/V Receiver (HT-R960) or it should I buy other Blu-Ray player like SONY BDP-S550 in order to i have all operations and possibilities that it supports the receiver?

Thanks.


----------



## oligeo

Hello all,


Does someone know is the Onkyo Speaker Stand AS240B is compatible with the 9100 speakers?


----------



## mugupo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oligeo* /forum/post/16120363
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Does someone know is the Onkyo Speaker Stand AS240B is compatible with the 9100 speakers?



I wanna that too, i think i saw early forum said that stand work only like the surround one not the 2 big front speaker. Anyway probably be safe to order from vendor with easy return policy.


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oligeo* /forum/post/16120363
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Does someone know is the Onkyo Speaker Stand AS240B is compatible with the 9100 speakers?



Onkyo does not make stands for the 9100THX. However, AS240B's can be used for surrounds with a small modification.


----------



## oligeo

Thanks Yamatosoul, could you be more specific. What small modification do you mean?


----------



## mightymouseusf

I was on the boards looking at the string for my television and I saw a poster mentioning how difficult it was to update the firmware on his Onkyo 805 AVR. Does anyone one if there is any reason to even think about trying to update the firmware on our receiver? Has anyone been able to find out the actual part number of our receiver?


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oligeo* /forum/post/16123347
> 
> 
> Thanks Yamatosoul, could you be more specific. What small modification do you mean?



If you really insist on using the AS240B, check out Mr. Fuzz's post on the following page:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1057095&page=8 


But first, let me tell you that I actually work for Onkyo U.S.A., and we do not recommend any of our current stands for the 9100THX. As you may have read in this thread, all the speakers are very heavy and bulky (Fronts 11 lbs, Surrounds 8 lbs.) and you need heavy duty stands to support them. I recommend that you look for stands that meet the weight specs of the speakers all around. Also, for the fronts, you should get stands with a top plate that is 6" or larger.


----------



## afrogt

Something like this will easily hold the 9100thx speakers. Those speaker really aren't any larger or heavier than a standard bookshelf speaker. They're heavy for HTIB system speakers but nothing out of the ordinary.

http://www.sanus.com/us/en/products/.../sp-basic/BF24 


6.5" x 6.5" top plate


----------



## oligeo

Thank you guys for these valuable informations. Now, just need to find a pair of these.


----------



## afrogt

Those stands are easy to find. You wont have to search too hard. Start with Amazon.


----------



## GusGus748s

Newegg and Vann has them in stock now, but their prices went up to $999.00. I've been doing a lot of research and reading on this forum, and I ended up decising to get this system, but I didn't want to spent $999.00 on it.


I am lucky to have a brother-in-law who is in the Army, and he was able to get a discount for this system. I ended up paying $679.15 with shipping included. I just can't wait to get it and install it.


----------



## na_tra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GusGus748s* /forum/post/16133441
> 
> 
> Newegg and Vann has them in stock now, but their prices went up to $999.00. I've been doing a lot of research and reading on this forum, and I ended up decising to get this system, but I didn't want to spent $999.00 on it.
> 
> 
> I am lucky to have a brother-in-law who is in the Army, and he was able to get a discount for this system. I ended up paying $679.15 with shipping included. I just can't wait to get it and install it.



where did you buy it from? my friend in the Marine but he needs to know where to buy.


thanks


----------



## GusGus748s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *na_tra* /forum/post/16134077
> 
> 
> where did you buy it from? my friend in the Marine but he needs to know where to buy.
> 
> 
> thanks



That's the site my broinlaw bought it from! He will need to registered and then he'll be taking to the site where you can buy it from.


https: // thor.milexch.com/ics/default . asp


There's no spaces spaces on the link. I had to space it out since it won't let me post links yet.


----------



## GusGus748s

Oh yeah. You'll have to hurry up and buy it since they only have 3 more in stock.


----------



## mugupo

I had Onkyo HT-S9100THX, I wonder which of the 2 location should i use to put the speakers. And what type of setup.


----------



## GusGus748s

Well, I've got everything on order. Got the HT-S9100HTS, 12 gauge speaker wire, and close banana connectors. Can't wait for everything to get here. Total cost $734.56


----------



## na_tra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GusGus748s* /forum/post/16134086
> 
> 
> That's the site my broinlaw bought it from! He will need to registered and then he'll be taking to the site where you can buy it from.
> 
> 
> https: // thor.milexch.com/ics/default . asp
> 
> 
> There's no spaces spaces on the link. I had to space it out since it won't let me post links yet.



thanks a ton.


----------



## mugupo

should i get 12 gauge copper wire or the thx monster certifie 16 gauge one? both are about same price? how many banana plugs do i need? Do i need wire cutter or scissor is fine>?


----------



## mdgarrett

Just ordered mine from Army Exchange 679.15!!!!!!!


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mugupo* /forum/post/16138938
> 
> 
> should i get 12 gauge copper wire or the thx monster certifie 16 gauge one? both are about same price? how many banana plugs do i need? Do i need wire cutter or scissor is fine>?



Monster is grossly overpriced due to its name recognition. The most important factor in choosing speaker wires is the gauge - the 12 gauge would be a better choice. You need 4 banana plugs per speaker (4 x 7 = 28). Wire cutter/stripper will make installation much easier. Also, you should get a nice beefy subwoofer cable.


----------



## GusGus748s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamatosoul* /forum/post/16139863
> 
> 
> Monster is grossly overpriced due to its name recognition. The most important factor in choosing speaker wires is the gauge - the 12 gauge would be a better choice. You need 4 banana plugs per speaker (4 x 7 = 28). Wire cutter/stripper will make installation much easier. Also, you should get a nice beefy subwoofer cable.



You do not need 28 banana plugs. You need 14. They come in pairs red/black.


Furthermore, you do not 14 pairs. You only need the banana plugs to connected to the receiver mainly. You can just connect the wire to the rear speaker connectors. However, if you want to spend more $$ for the other 7 pairs go ahead.


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GusGus748s* /forum/post/16140721
> 
> 
> You do not need 28 banana plugs. You need 14. They come in pairs red/black.
> 
> 
> Furthermore, you do not 14 pairs. You only need the banana plugs to connected to the receiver mainly. You can just connect the wire to the rear speaker connectors. However, if you want to spend more $$ for the other 7 pairs go ahead.



14 pairs? Isn't that 28 plugs?


----------



## GusGus748s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamatosoul* /forum/post/16141121
> 
> 
> 14 pairs? Isn't that 28 plugs?



They come in pairs so 14 is the right number. That's what I meant.


----------



## JMG_TX

Go mine installed. Well I just set it up to listen to it. It was not loud at all and I was disappointed. But with a few adjustments and turning off audessey it is to my liking. Ill post some pics when my bananna plugs,speaker wire,audio rack and mounts come in. Pretty happy with it so far. And newegg does not mess around when it comes to shipping.


----------



## JPCarl

Just wanted to give a quick review for this system. I have owned for about a month now and I have to say I am quite impressed. Will post pics soon.


First and foremost the speakers are huge which I am sure everyone knows by now. I do not consider that a negative thing though. The automatic speaker setup is awesome. If you make any noise during the process though you have to start over from the begginning so ensure that does not happen. It can be annoying. I had to go through the process 3 times. Once that is finished setup is a fairly simple. I only have one complaint and that is you can not rename the inputs. Not a very big deal just me nitpicking.



The audio is incredible. For a HTIB it packs a significant punch. I suggest turning BGC on. It is very effective and produces a much flatter bass sound. In my personal opinion it makes it sound much better. Also I suggest turning the loudness plus option on also. There is a multitude of preset audio settings. The best sounding to me are All CH Stereo and Dolby D EX. When watching blu-ray movies the receiver automatically detects wether or not there is TrueHD or DTS soundtrack which is a nice feature. Older blu-ray movies that do not have that feature sound the best when using Dolby D EX. My only complaint is that the dialog seems to be a bit low. This is easily fixed by turning up the center channel speaker. The speaker wires are a very cheap quality which was expected. I do have 12awg wire and banana plugs but I have yet to change them out. Even though the build of the wire is horrible, it doesn't seem to affect the quality of the sound too much. As long as you are careful during setup and do not damage the wires they work just fine. Needless to say I will still be switching to the 12awg wire. I am a bit of an audiophile but for the average person there is no need unless you are worried about the wires that come with the set getting damaged. The subwoofer packs quite a punch for a HTIB. It is a large subwoofer so it looks as if it could do more. Looks can be deceiving. It still sounds great. The size just makes it seem as if it would do more. All in all, I would give this HTIB an 8 out of 10. This is a short review and very brief review so I apologize. IMO, this is the best HTIB on the market. You could get better by buying your pieces seperate but if you want everything right out of the box that is easy to set up then this is the way to go.


----------



## mugupo

Does AS240B work with the sorround 9100thx speakers, if it need to modification, can you tell me how? what are some other stand with with this speaker, i most concept about the sorrount one, the main 2 front big one i just gonna put in the tv stand.


----------



## JMG_TX

Well I went out and got everything I needed to install the system. Just waiting on my audio rack from bush. Once thats here Ill post some pics of my junk.


Sammy 58" plasma

Sammy HD/BR player

PS3

Time warner


Should come out decently nice.


----------



## jcas0238

After a good couple months wait finally arrived...


I spend three hours last night taking it carefully out of the box, reading the manuals, connecting the speakers (yes, with the cheap cable provided) and running the audissey set up... only to be very dissapointed with the power of the system.


I have a 5.1 Samsung HT72 in my family room that delivers as much if not more power than this 9100 and the components are half the size. I'll play with the set up again tonight and wire the room with 12awg as suggested. I just cannot believe that's all these big carcases can do...


Any advice on pumping up the amplifier, moving settings, etc to get more power would be greatly appreciated!


My setup is Samsung 63A650 and BD2500, DirecTV HD DVR, Xbox 360; HDMI wired; room dimensions 16'x45'.


----------



## JMG_TX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcas0238* /forum/post/16173567
> 
> 
> After a good couple months wait finally arrived...
> 
> 
> I spend three hours last night taking it carefully out of the box, reading the manuals, connecting the speakers (yes, with the cheap cable provided) and running the audissey set up... only to be very dissapointed with the power of the system.
> 
> 
> I have a 5.1 Samsung HT72 in my family room that delivers as much if not more power than this 9100 and the components are half the size. I'll play with the set up again tonight and wire the room with 12awg as suggested. I just cannot believe that's all these big carcases can do...
> 
> 
> Any advice on pumping up the amplifier, moving settings, etc to get more power would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> My setup is Samsung 63A650 and BD2500, DirecTV HD DVR, Xbox 360; HDMI wired; room dimensions 16'x45'.



I ended up having to adjust the volume level to the 99 and adjusted each speaker. I had the same problem after running audissey. I was like hmmm its sounds clear but Its not loud at all. After a few tweaks it was too my liking.


----------



## MacAlert

I originally had that problem when I ran Audissey. I reset the amp and adjusted the speakers myself. It gets LOUD now.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Got mine installed. Well I just set it up to listen to it. It was not loud at all and I was disappointed. But with a few adjustments and turning off audessey it is to my liking. Ill post some pics when my bananna plugs,speaker wire,audio rack and mounts come in. Pretty happy with it so far. And newegg does not mess around when it comes to shipping.




Speaker Type -

Front/Center 2-way, acoustic-suspension

Full-range, bass reflex 2-way, acoustic-suspension

Subwoofer Acoustic-suspension/Powered

Drivers -

Front 5" (12 cm) A-OMF diaphragm cone x 2,

1" (2.5 cm) soft-dome tweeter

Center 5" (12 cm) A-OMF diaphragm cone x 2,

1" (2.5 cm) soft-dome tweeter

Surround 5" (12 cm) A-OMF diaphragm cone x 2,

1" (2.5 cm) soft-dome tweeter

Subwoofer 12" (30 cm) cone

Frequency Response -

Front/Center 50 Hz–45 kHz

Surround 50 Hz–45 kHz

Surround Back 50 Hz–45 kHz

Subwoofer 20 Hz–100 Hz
*Output Sound Pressure Level -

Front 83 dB/W/m

Center 83 dB/W/m

Surround 81 dB/W/m

Surround Back 81 dB/W/m*

Subwoofer -

Max. Input Power -

Front/Center/Surround 130 W

Surround Back 130 W

Subwoofer -

Max. Output Power -

Subwoofer 290 W

Nominal Impedance -

Front/Center/Surround 8 ohms

Surround Back 8 ohms

Subwoofer -

Input Sensitivity/Impedance -

Subwoofer 330 mV/100 k-ohms


The reason why its not as loud as you like it is because the sensitivity rating on those speakers is a relatively low 83db or less. For comparison my Athenas are between 90-92db while my Energy speakers are between 87-88db.


You'll just have to get used to turning the receiver up louder than you would if you had different speakers. As long as it sounds good though, it is all that matters.


----------



## echoes2009

I'm the proud owner of a Onkyo HT S9100. Since a few weeks I have a problem with the remote.


Ever since programming my samsung tv into the remote it has been acting

very odd.


I press the receiver button, then the on/standby button and it just acts

like im pressing the display button on the remote. ALSO the volume

controls work BUT are backwards!! so pushing up turns the volume down and

vise versa!. When I've selecterd TUNER, numbers of channels 3 and 4 are

changed.


I have reset the remote (buttons RECEIVER+AUDIO till LED turns on (red)

and once again RECEIVER (LED turns off).


Onkyo support answered that they did not know the problem and suggested :

---------------------------------------

We are not sure if the reset of the remote control worked correctly,

regarding to the instruction manual the LED should flash two times to

indicate the reset.

The other way could be to remove the batteries for more than 48 hours.

If this not working , please get in contact with service.

----------------------------------------


The LED flashed two times to indicate the reset.


I've removed the batteries for more than 48 hours, reset the receiver, disconnected the receiver from the power for more than 2 hours.

Nothing worked.


On the internet the problem is also known with, but without solution.


I can sent the remote to the servicecenter but I'm afraid that they shall ask me to send them also the receiver. And then I'm afraid, I have for more then ... weeks no receiver.


Does anyone on the forum have a suggestion, solution.


Thanks in advance.


Greetz.


----------



## MacAlert

Get a Harmony...sorry, I had to. Can't help you on your remote problem. Hope everything works out.


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *echoes2009* /forum/post/16195846
> 
> 
> On the internet the problem is also known with, but without solution.
> 
> 
> I can sent the remote to the servicecenter but I'm afraid that they shall ask me to send them also the receiver. And then I'm afraid, I have for more then ... weeks no receiver.
> 
> 
> Does anyone on the forum have a suggestion, solution.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Greetz.



Unfortunately, it's highly unlikely that you'll find anyone at this forum that can help you with your issue. Your best bet is to call a service center. Normally, for defective remotes, they'll just order you another one from Onkyo for you after receiving your return.


The other option is to get a good universal remote. I bought a Harmony One remote from the start, and I never even touched my Onkyo remote. The Harmony One is amazingly easy to program/use. Highly recommended.


----------



## tha_jackhammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr. Fuzz* /forum/post/15261771
> 
> 
> Using a PS3 as the Blu-Ray/DVD player via HDMI hook up and set on DIRECT it automatically does it...or you can press the "THX" button on the remote and it might switch it for you.
> 
> 
> Mine appears to be switching to 7.1 automatically with the DIRECT setting via HDMI.




dude, im a newbie.. what do u mean by direct setting via hdmi using ps3?


----------



## JMG_TX

I have a question now. I ran all my HDMI's thru the reciever. But when I want to watch TV with the reciever off the signal doesnt pass thru. So I guess my question is what do I do now? I dont want to have to turn on the reciever every time I watch TV. But it seems like that is the only way to get it to work this way. Unless someone else on here knows another way.


----------



## GusGus748s

Mine was just delivered today.







Too bad I've got to work. So I don't think I'll be able to hook it all up yet. I still got to buy some stands.


----------



## darksurtur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMG_TX* /forum/post/16225159
> 
> 
> I have a question now. I ran all my HDMI's thru the reciever. But when I want to watch TV with the reciever off the signal doesnt pass thru. So I guess my question is what do I do now? I dont want to have to turn on the reciever every time I watch TV. But it seems like that is the only way to get it to work this way. Unless someone else on here knows another way.



Yeah, that's how it works. It's acting as a switch, and can only do so when powered on. Even plain switches, like a 4 in-1 out HDMI switch, need power.


So you need to figure out exactly what you want to do when "watching TV" without the receiver on. You just want to watch analog cable or OTA? Just split the coax and run it directly into the TV. For digital cable, you'll need to connect the HDMI from your box to the TV instead of the receiver and run the optical to the receiver.


----------



## JMG_TX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darksurtur* /forum/post/16226181
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's how it works. It's acting as a switch, and can only do so when powered on. Even plain switches, like a 4 in-1 out HDMI switch, need power.
> 
> 
> So you need to figure out exactly what you want to do when "watching TV" without the receiver on. You just want to watch analog cable or OTA? Just split the coax and run it directly into the TV. For digital cable, you'll need to connect the HDMI from your box to the TV instead of the receiver and run the optical to the receiver.



This is what I figured. I probally try to use a HDMI splitter. This way I can enjoy the HD channels when I just want to watch TV without the system on.


----------



## MacAlert

Refurb on sale @ Shoponkyo.com: http://shoponkyo.com/detail.cfm?prod...il=1&ext_war=1


----------



## GusGus748s

I just finished installing mine today. However, since it is eastern, I had to go spend time with the family so I couldn't enjoy it as of yet. I'm prolly going to have to recalibrate the speakers since the kids and the wife were making noise.


I'm still waiting for my speaker stands...hoping to get them on Monday. I'm trying to figure out how I want to connect my Wii. I'll post pics later.


----------



## Smitkis

So, here's the deal. Just got my 9100 from AAFES. $679...... Not too bad at all. Anyway, I have HDMI out to the TV as it should be, and have a DVD plugged into HDMI, the cable box plugged into HDMI and an Xbox 360 into HDMI.... Here's the rub, I also have a Wii with component cables that I need to hook up. I've got two options for component, one is a DVD in and one is Cable/sat in. If I plug into the DVD component connection, as long as I have the HDMI DVD player turned off it the Wii works fine, if both are on the DVD HDMI will take precedence. I think I'm ok with this, but when I switch to the Wii It looks like there is some Audio issues. Maybe the receiver is confused with the two different hookups for the "DVD". But basically I can't do anything more that a front speaker stereo/mono sound. I can't change to any of the other listening modes.


Wow, the may have been more confusing than it needed to be, but if anyone has been working on setting up a Wii, let me know.


By the way, watched "The song remains the same" last night. Holy Crap!!!! Really is a good sounding system.


----------



## mugupo

My system is near complete just waiting for the center speaker bracket so i can install on the wall. Anyone got PS3 that can show dts master and dolby hd in the receiver or in the ps3 audio code, the tech support tell me it won't show since ps3 has the code but it play the codec, but i compare sound with hd and non hd in the blu-ray i see no major different in the sound.


As for stand, get the sanus speaker stand BF series, i got the bf-41 it fit perfect and look nice match color too.


----------



## ak784

Thanks for all the great information on this thread and AVS as a whole. I am installing my HT-S9100 in a room with no back wall. I have a shelf over the seating area that the Epson Powerlite Home Cinema 6500 is on, but when I put the rear speakers on that shelf at the height of 8 foot I can't hear them because the seating area is below them. The seating area is 12 1/2 feet from a 110" inch screen. Would it be better to hang the rear speakers on the underside of the shelf projecting down at the seating area or on the side walls projecting out? If the best place for the rear speakers is on the side walls, where do I put the surround speakers to enable 7.1?


----------



## kak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smitkis* /forum/post/16256502
> 
> 
> So, here's the deal. Just got my 9100 from AAFES. $679...... Not too bad at all. Anyway, I have HDMI out to the TV as it should be, and have a DVD plugged into HDMI, the cable box plugged into HDMI and an Xbox 360 into HDMI.... Here's the rub, I also have a Wii with component cables that I need to hook up. I've got two options for component, one is a DVD in and one is Cable/sat in. If I plug into the DVD component connection, as long as I have the HDMI DVD player turned off it the Wii works fine, if both are on the DVD HDMI will take precedence. I think I'm ok with this, but when I switch to the Wii It looks like there is some Audio issues. Maybe the receiver is confused with the two different hookups for the "DVD". But basically I can't do anything more that a front speaker stereo/mono sound. I can't change to any of the other listening modes.
> 
> 
> Wow, the may have been more confusing than it needed to be, but if anyone has been working on setting up a Wii, let me know.
> 
> 
> By the way, watched "The song remains the same" last night. Holy Crap!!!! Really is a good sounding system.




I remember having a problem with my Wii as well. I think all you need to do is edit the source listings to get it to sync up correctly so you can edit the listening modes.


----------



## Smitkis

Let me ask the masses:


If I hook up my HDMI DVD player to the "DVD" HDMI-in and hook up my Wii to the Component "DVD - in" can I set two seperate Audio Input Selections for each?


I know I can only have one turned on at a time, but will the receiver distinguish which one is on and set itself up for the right kind of audio:


Wii = Analog

DVD = Digital


???


----------



## GusGus748s

Well, I finished hooking everything up a couple of days ago, and I'm finally enjoying it. Furthermore, it seems that my 5 month old son likes it was well lol.


----------



## Nicktx27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GusGus748s* /forum/post/16267938
> 
> 
> Well, I finished hooking everything up a couple of days ago, and I'm finally enjoying it. Furthermore, it seems that my 5 month old son likes it was well lol.



How are you running the wires? Under the carpet? Also what kind of stands are those?


----------



## GusGus748s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nicktx27* /forum/post/16267955
> 
> 
> How are you running the wires? Under the carpet? Also what kind of stands are those?



I ran the wires through one side of the wall / trim.


I used this to put all the cables together:
http://www.amazon.com/MONSTER-MBK-50...826265&sr=8-12 


These are the stands
http://www.amazon.com/SANUS-SYSTEMS-...9826361&sr=8-4


----------



## mugupo

I also use sanus stand, but shorter due to fact that the 31 isn't as supportive weight compare to 24inch one, also when speaker fall down from 31inch will more impact than 24inch. I also wire the cables in 1 side of wall and goes undernear the sofa to the other side, i will post pics soon after i installd the center speaker on the wall.


----------



## mugupo

I like the system, but i find several issue, anyone how to fix this.


I had ps3, but it won't short dolby hd or dts master on the codec list only dolby 5.1 and dts 5.1 and the rest of pcm up to 7.1, but when i play blu-ray that has pcm 5.1 it only show 2.0 pcm why?Which is the best sound set up (thx sorround, thx cinema, nero 6 etc..?)


Also some game bass come out of center speaker and not the sub....... sub seem weak in low volume.


----------



## GusGus748s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mugupo* /forum/post/16282124
> 
> 
> I also use sanus stand, but shorter due to fact that the 31 isn't as supportive weight compare to 24inch one, also when speaker fall down from 31inch will more impact than 24inch. I also wire the cables in 1 side of wall and goes undernear the sofa to the other side, i will post pics soon after i installd the center speaker on the wall.



I bought the 31" because that the height that would clear the couches and would be at ear level







. 24" would be too short and would be blocked by the couches. The 31" hold the speakers well. I was going to use velcro to make it firmer, but I found out that it was not need it.


----------



## mugupo

the 360 has many issue when i connect to the receiver in hdmi,


it won't show 1080p, only up to 1080i, but i had 1080p hdtv and my ps3 show 1080p, also it often flashing screen in the 360 when connect to hdmi no problem with that before.


----------



## kak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mugupo* /forum/post/16256926
> 
> 
> My system is near complete just waiting for the center speaker bracket so i can install on the wall. Anyone got PS3 that can show dts master and dolby hd in the receiver or in the ps3 audio code, the tech support tell me it won't show since ps3 has the code but it play the codec, but i compare sound with hd and non hd in the blu-ray i see no major different in the sound.
> 
> 
> As for stand, get the sanus speaker stand BF series, i got the bf-41 it fit perfect and look nice match color too.



You will never see it display on the receiver that it is TrueHD or DTS-MA since the PS3 decodes both codecs internally and moves them to the receiver as PCM [iirc]. I believe it is due to the HDMI chip used in the machine and it not providing enough bandwidth for those codecs.


----------



## CaptainIndica

Hello all.


I haven't ordered my system yet (not until payday on Saturday) but I am running all my wires ahead of time (Oxygen free 12AWG). I was wondering if anyone could tell me how far apart the centers of the mounting keyholes are on the back of the center speaker so I can have the screws in the wall ahead of time, please.


Thanks.


----------



## supercourier

Wow, thanks so much for sharing these...sweet! (Home theater setup's not too bad either, congrats on the new babyhead! :] )


I'm in the process of figuring out where my Onkyo will go when it arrives later this week and you've made it harder for me to choose between hanging speakers from the false ceiling in a much larger room than yours or using stands. Were those banana clips behind yours? I bought some that require a big clearance, so I'll have to make choices for the mounts if it comes to hanging.


----------



## Colton

Please!


Could someone recommend a ceiling mount for the surround & rear speakers?


C'mon! I'm begging here. Someone MUST know something.


Please!


----------



## kak

So my dog got a hold of the remote. It still works, but it is a major eyesore. I can't seem to find a place to get a replacement remote.. whats the deal?


----------



## CaptainIndica

Okay, I need a little help troubleshooting a problem I'm having. I just got my 9100 today so I'm very new to the system. I have my 360 connected video via component and the audio via optical. I assigned the inputs and everything is working fine except I'm only getting sound out of the front speakers (L,R).


My console settings are set for Dolby Digital 5.1 so that's not the issue. My PS3 is hooked up via HDMI and everything is perfect there.


Please help. I miss my sub and surrounds (and center).


----------



## oligeo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kak* /forum/post/16420464
> 
> 
> So my dog got a hold of the remote. It still works, but it is a major eyesore. I can't seem to find a place to get a replacement remote.. whats the deal?



Perhaps time to get your hand on a Logitech Harmony 555. With it, you can control all your equipment, that is home theater, TV, DVD / BD player and more. Nice looking, sturdy. Good bang for your bucks


----------



## kak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oligeo* /forum/post/16421993
> 
> 
> Perhaps time to get your hand on a Logitech Harmony 555. With it, you can control all your equipment, that is home theater, TV, DVD / BD player and more. Nice looking, sturdy. Good bang for your bucks



I'm looking into that option as well. The included remote controls all of my stuff as is though.


----------



## kak

Had to search the receiver model, not the actual unit model (HT-R960.. remote is $18.70).


----------



## CaptainIndica

None of you 9100 owners can help me with my 360 issue?


----------



## Goofoff

Try looking at these 2 sites

try here if you want to attempt to build your own.
http://www.ceilingspeakermounts.com/ 


and you can search this site to see if they have something that fits your needs
http://www.standsandmounts.com/index...S&Category=227 


These 2 would most likely fit your needs best.
http://www.standsandmounts.com/index...OD&ProdID=1763 
http://www.standsandmounts.com/index...OD&ProdID=3630 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton* /forum/post/16402371
> 
> 
> Please!
> 
> 
> Could someone recommend a ceiling mount for the surround & rear speakers?
> 
> 
> C'mon! I'm begging here. Someone MUST know something.
> 
> 
> Please!


----------



## dbxtr3

I recieved my HT-S9100 and installed it last night. This thing rocks my whole house and sounds great.


Got mine at peakelectronics.com for $854.00 shipped You have to called them to get free shipping. Trying to buy it off the website they will charge $158.00 for shipping. Great service they shipped it out 1 day late so he threw in a free 1 meter HDMI cable.


----------



## Colton

Thanks, Goofoff! One question ... do the surround speakers have threaded inserts? Seems like most ceiling mounts require speakers with threaded inserts and I only recall a keyhole being available on the Onkyo speakers.


----------



## Colton

Good luck trying to reach Peak Electronics. I've made over 15 calls and always get their voice mail to leave my name and number for someone to call me back. No one has.


Very frustrating!!!


----------



## dbxtr3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton* /forum/post/16454624
> 
> 
> Good luck trying to reach Peak Electronics. I've made over 15 calls and always get their voice mail to leave my name and number for someone to call me back. No one has.
> 
> 
> Very frustrating!!!



They answered the phone both times I have called and answer e-mail within a few hours.


----------



## HEMI6point1

Ordered this system today.


Just one question: how tough is it to set up if you decide to skip the audessy EQ and do it yourself?


----------



## rickaren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HEMI6point1* /forum/post/16463780
> 
> 
> Ordered this system today.
> 
> 
> Just one question: how tough is it to set up if you decide to skip the audessy EQ and do it yourself?



Why would you want to do that? You can always modify those setting anyway. Forget that notion.


----------



## GusGus748s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptainIndica* /forum/post/16421222
> 
> 
> Okay, I need a little help troubleshooting a problem I'm having. I just got my 9100 today so I'm very new to the system. I have my 360 connected video via component and the audio via optical. I assigned the inputs and everything is working fine except I'm only getting sound out of the front speakers (L,R).
> 
> 
> My console settings are set for Dolby Digital 5.1 so that's not the issue. My PS3 is hooked up via HDMI and everything is perfect there.
> 
> 
> Please help. I miss my sub and surrounds (and center).



Need more information how you have your XBOX connected. Do you have your xbox component connected to the 9100 or the the tv?


Try connecting your video directly to your tv (component to tv) and the optical to your 9100. From your 9100 assigned your optical audio and use it for audio only and not for running both. This should work. That's how my PS2 used to be connected to my old system.


----------



## Goofoff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mugupo* /forum/post/16282137
> 
> 
> I like the system, but i find several issue, anyone how to fix this.
> 
> 
> I had ps3, but it won't short dolby hd or dts master on the codec list only dolby 5.1 and dts 5.1 and the rest of pcm up to 7.1, but when i play blu-ray that has pcm 5.1 it only show 2.0 pcm why?Which is the best sound set up (thx sorround, thx cinema, nero 6 etc..?)
> 
> 
> Also some game bass come out of center speaker and not the sub....... sub seem weak in low volume.




1 the Ps3 does all the codec decoding internally and no matter what it is running DTS MA, TrueHD etc... it will just show PCM...


2.The PS3 outputs in either LPCM or Bitstream but due to hardware incompatibilities it cannot Bitstream DTS-MA or TrueHD...PCM is just fine though..


3. You should set the PS3 to PCM and let it be..it will not show that DTSMA or True HD on any receiver when it is hooked up to a blu-ray player outputting at LPCM and the player doing the codec decoding internally.


4. as for the Bass issue..you might need to set your crossover higher...the Crossover tells the receiver to send all signals lower than ex..80hz to the sub instead of sending them all to the speakers.


5 As for the 2.0 issue when it shows you are on a 5.1 soundtrack...i am not sure..maybe the Ps3 is downmixing more than it should..try setting it to bitstream and playing just a normal soundtrack on the blu-ray instead of the DTS-MA or TrueHD..


----------



## Colton

Do the surround speakers have threaded inserts? Seems like most ceiling mounts require speakers with threaded inserts and I only recall a keyhole being available on the Onkyo speakers.


----------



## khan6831

Hey folks, i've been playing blu-rays on my laptop hooked up to my HT-s9100thx through cyberlink powerdvd 9. When I select for the receiver to decode the codec's, the DTS-HD MA has never come up. Is this supposed to appear on the display panel?


The other day is tried a 7.1 channel DTS-HD MA blu-ray and when i hit display on the receivers button, all i got was 5.1 and DTS-HD MA never came up on the display panel. What's going on here?


----------



## Colton

I just purchased my system from MakoPhone for $800. Woo hoo!


----------



## afrogt

Maybe your laptop can't bitstream DTS-MA? Were you using HDMI output for audio?


----------



## cmarshel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton* /forum/post/16467333
> 
> 
> I just purchased my system from MakoPhone for $800. Woo hoo!



How? Shows $995 when I look. Looking to buy but I have not found a great deal yet.


----------



## Colton

Wow! They didn't waste any time raising the price. Sorry, man.


----------



## MacAlert

You could go this route if you are willing to wait 2 months: http://search.live.com/products/Onky...erce&FORM=ENCA .


----------



## Kris404

Bought this system for $789 shipped from Accessories4less about a month ago, labeled as refurb but it is brand new. Hooked it up to a PS3 (HDMI), EEEBox HTPC (Optical) & U-verse HD DVR (HDMI).


1) Awesome bass from the sub at 'THX level' on the subwoofer.

2) Loudest on 'All Ch Stereo' setting.

3) THX and DTS settings lower the volume significantly.

4) Receiver gets very hot, not sure if it's because of my TV stand with a glass door.


So far, I like it very much. The full size speakers do a make a difference in sound delivery.


Kris


----------



## Icedburden

My reciever is telling me i only have surrounds and not back surrounds...ive had it for 2 weeks and now it wont stop....any help...it just started today

EDIT: It's Fixed But the auto eq says i have no back right and always reads speaker detect error....I have HORRIBLE luck with anything electronic....

3 Xbox 360's, 2 Ipods, 1 Zune (Thank God I own 3 lol)


----------



## Colton

Mine should arrive on Monday. It's coming UPS and it's set for delivery.


I can't wait!!!


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khan6831* /forum/post/16467227
> 
> 
> Hey folks, i've been playing blu-rays on my laptop hooked up to my HT-s9100thx through cyberlink powerdvd 9. When I select for the receiver to decode the codec's, the DTS-HD MA has never come up. Is this supposed to appear on the display panel?
> 
> 
> The other day is tried a 7.1 channel DTS-HD MA blu-ray and when i hit display on the receivers button, all i got was 5.1 and DTS-HD MA never came up on the display panel. What's going on here?



This is from Cyberlinks site:


> Quote:
> HD Audio Compatible Sound Card List
> 
> 
> * Realtek ALC885 (support up to 192kHz/24bit 2-channels or 96kHz/24bit 4-8 channels)
> 
> * Realtek ALC889 (support up to 192kHz/24bit 2-channels or 96kHz/24bit 4-8 channels)
> 
> * Auzentech X-Fi HomeTheater HD (supports HDMI 1.3a bit-stream lossless pass-throughavailable soon from partner Auzentech)


----------



## Colton

YAY! I got my Onkyo HTS-9100THX today! Damn, that's a HUGE box ... and it looks like it has been through hell and back, but everything checks out fine. I just finished installing the fronts/center/sub for now with the 12 gauge Monoprice speaker wire and I'm totally blown away with the awesome power this system delivers. I can't imagine how much better it's going to sound with the surrounds and rear channels hooked up.


I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Colton

Pixs ...


----------



## timpele

Can someone post the extra tweaks you did after the auto setup to get the best sound out of the system.


----------



## mugupo

Receiver does get hot you do need a room for this thing to put do not sack anything at top of that receiver. The quality isn't great it can be break if is too heavy in the top.


As for sound, if you wanted enjoy best hd loseless sound you need a stanlone blu-ray player that most current release, because ps3 all it does is decorde itself and pcm to receiver, this receiver use better decorde chip than the ps3, so down in the road when blu-ray stand alone hit around 100 or lower, consider get one just to try it.


Also PS3 use nearly 10 time smore power than stand alone blu-ray and the noise fan can be another reason you might wanted only play game on ps3 and watch movie on other player.


----------



## mugupo

I don't think you had better deals than in AAFES Military Exchange site, 680 Shipped total, this is brand new unit too


----------



## Paultje66

Is this product still being sold? I cant find it anywhere here in the Netherlands


----------



## superleo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paultje66* /forum/post/16518293
> 
> 
> Is this product still being sold? I cant find it anywhere here in the Netherlands



A friend just bought one a week ago here in the US, however the price is going up instead of going down. For what I'm reading it just gotten very popular and it just got reviewed in "Home Theater Magazine".


We finished installing it Friday night after running into some roadblocks, not due to the equipment or speakers but installation itself. He fixed a room on top of the garage. He wanted to keep the installation clean and very professional so we removed the baseboards at the front and sides to run all speaker wire then fished the wires up through the walls tho reached the ceiling. We terminated the speakers with wall plates. The rear and surround speakers are mounted from the ceiling with brackets very cool looking, the fronts are set on 30" stands.


The problem was when we tried running the speaker setup through the receiver it will clipped and shut off. I thought there was something wrong with the receiver at first, but after running several tests and trouble shooting one issue at a time we found that the left front wire some how was shortening. Probably when the baseboard was nailed back down one of the nails perforated the wire. For now we just ran a wire directly to the speaker, we'll decide if pulling the baseboard in the front to change that wire is worth it or not. I looks very nice.


First Impression: I have an Onkyo 805 myself. The setup menus are very similar as well operational wise the receivers act almost the same. His receiver has not been run through the Addisey(SP), we just set it up manually to set the distances to the speakers. Sound quality is excellent, however sound volume seemed soft. After going through this thread is looks that this issue can be adjusted a little, and I'm sure is a matter of getting use to that specific receiver. Overall is a very nice set up for a fully THX certified system.


If I get the chance to take some pictures I'll post them later.


----------



## superleo

Here are some pics from the installation:


The receiver is inside the center portion of the TV stand. It has an Aquos BD player on top of it, there is no other option so far to put the BD player. The BD player has some spacers in between the receiver and the player to give it some extra breathing room.











Front Speaker on Sanus 30" stands. We added velcro to the bottom just to be safe. And the Sub.











Surrounds and backs...




















Center...











And a pic from the tv stand


----------



## hennessy01

I have seen poor reviews on the newegg website but great ones here. I want to invest in this system but only if it is worth it has anyone had any major problems or grips with this system?


Also what gauge speaker wire is best to use with it or the wire that it comes with is ok?


----------



## bullshoot3r

How long until the new model year for this system? September?


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *superleo* /forum/post/16522940
> 
> 
> Here are some pics from the installation:



I would move the Blu-ray player elsewhere. The receiver puts out a ton of heat and the vents are being covered the way you have it set up now.


----------



## superleo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16526639
> 
> 
> I would move the Blu-ray player elsewhere. The receiver puts out a ton of heat and the vents are being covered the way you have it set up now.



Yep I know, that was my concern too when we placed it there. The BD does not fit on the sides of the tv stand, go figure... the center is 19" and the side are only 14.5". There is space for an extra shelf that would give the receiver 3" of clearance, I think that is the next best option.


As a matter of fact, when we were testing the setup for the first time and started clipping, my first thought was that the receiver was getting too hot. As it stands now it has a 1" space in between components, but yes not having anything on top is the best way to go.


----------



## GusGus748s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mugupo* /forum/post/16514324
> 
> 
> I don't think you had better deals than in AAFES Military Exchange site, 680 Shipped total, this is brand new unit too



That's where I've got mine as well. That was the best price you can find anywhere. I was lucky to have found one there. When I went to their website, they had 4 left. By the time I finished making my order, they were sold out.


I've been to their website numerous times, but they do not have them in stock anymore. They've got the S7100 / S6100 though.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *superleo* /forum/post/16528234
> 
> 
> Yep I know, that was my concern too when we placed it there. The BD does not fit on the sides of the tv stand, go figure... the center is 19" and the side are only 14.5". There is space for an extra shelf that would give the receiver 3" of clearance, I think that is the next best option.
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, when we were testing the setup for the first time and started clipping, my first thought was that the receiver was getting too hot. As it stands now it has a 1" space in between components, but yes not having anything on top is the best way to go.



I would also suggest adding a fan behind the receiver to exhaust the air inside the cabinet.


----------



## mugupo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16526639
> 
> 
> I would move the Blu-ray player elsewhere. The receiver puts out a ton of heat and the vents are being covered the way you have it set up now.



The receiver does run quite hot after some hour of operation, also the receiver isn't good quality builing, the top isn't too strong, if the top fall out it can cause devasting damage to the chip inside. I never like idea of eletronic running at top of each other.


Anyway you should had a portable fire extinger just incase.


----------



## mugupo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GusGus748s* /forum/post/16528591
> 
> 
> That's where I've got mine as well. That was the best price you can find anywhere. I was lucky to have found one there. When I went to their website, they had 4 left. By the time I finished making my order, they were sold out.
> 
> 
> I've been to their website numerous times, but they do not have them in stock anymore. They've got the S7100 / S6100 though.



If i would do all over again, i would probably buy the speaker separate and the receiver as well. I like floor front speaker better, also the 9100 cose me like 130 to get the 3 set of speaker stand. The wire that comes with the package is very very poor quality, get you own wire. and add banana plugs.


----------



## superleo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mugupo* /forum/post/16537753
> 
> 
> If i would do all over again, i would probably buy the speaker separate and the receiver as well. I like floor front speaker better, also the 9100 cose me like 130 to get the 3 set of speaker stand. The wire that comes with the package is very very poor quality, get you own wire. and add banana plugs.



You have to keep in mind that with this system you are getting a full THX certified system: receiver, speakers ans sub. If you would get THX certified everything separates, you can't get close to this price. Just the FACTS...


----------



## 92rslt1

Anyone know how to get sound out of the tv and the receiver at the same time without messing with the remote. For example. If i have tv control set to on and i want to use the av jacks on my tv I will get no sound unless i go into the receiver and mess with the settings and turn tv control off. I would like sound out of both at the same time when playing from the receiver or at least be able to plug av jack in and not have to mess with the settings each time.


----------



## mugupo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *92rslt1* /forum/post/16551093
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to get sound out of the tv and the receiver at the same time without messing with the remote. For example. If i have tv control set to on and i want to use the av jacks on my tv I will get no sound unless i go into the receiver and mess with the settings and turn tv control off. I would like sound out of both at the same time when playing from the receiver or at least be able to plug av jack in and not have to mess with the settings each time.



is your tv plug to hdmi port in the receiver?


----------



## grafxman

I've read every post here in preparation for making the big purchase. I rumaged around the net for a few days looking for the best price. Most places had it for $994, some with free shipping and some not. One or two posts here mentioned universalmania.com which I was unfamiliar with. I placed an order with them Saturday and they shipped this morning. They charged $739.75 plus shipping. That's the cheapest place I could find. It's new, not refurb. I thought maybe some other folks here could use the info. It's quite a savings.


----------



## miguelajjam

Excellent pics man! thanks How much did you spend including the stands and all that?



BTW, a universal controller would fit you really well =D haha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *superleo* /forum/post/16522940
> 
> 
> Here are some pics from the installation:
> 
> 
> The receiver is inside the center portion of the TV stand. It has an Aquos BD player on top of it, there is no other option so far to put the BD player. The BD player has some spacers in between the receiver and the player to give it some extra breathing room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front Speaker on Sanus 30" stands. We added velcro to the bottom just to be safe. And the Sub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surrounds and backs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Center...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pic from the tv stand


----------



## superleo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miguelajjam* /forum/post/16565405
> 
> 
> Excellent pics man! thanks How much did you spend including the stands and all that?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, a universal controller would fit you really well =D haha



Thank you Mike. I'm just the instigator in this install. This is a friend's house, I just convinced him to do it right and run all the wires behind the walls ant terminate all the speakers.


As I mentioned before there is one speaker wire, front left, that is shortening somewhere, after a long hard thought we are going back and trying to find where the short is.


I can mention some of the cost that I know:


Speaker wire -- 300ft 14g : $55.00

Banana plugs : 17.00

Front speaker wall plates 12.00

Miscellaneous wall plates 9.00

Speaker ceiling mounts 18.00

Speaker stands 35.00

2 HDMI cables 6ft 24.00

Lutron IR dimmer 36.00


The remote is the next step, as well as calibrate the audio and the tv.


----------



## miguelajjam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *superleo* /forum/post/16571453
> 
> 
> Thank you Mike. I'm just the instigator in this install. This is a friend's house, I just convinced him to do it right and run all the wires behind the walls ant terminate all the speakers.
> 
> 
> As I mentioned before there is one speaker wire, front left, that is shortening somewhere, after a long hard thought we are going back and trying to find where the short is.
> 
> 
> I can mention some of the cost that I know:
> 
> 
> Speaker wire -- 300ft 14g : $55.00
> 
> Banana plugs : 17.00
> 
> Front speaker wall plates 12.00
> 
> Miscellaneous wall plates 9.00
> 
> Speaker ceiling mounts 18.00
> 
> Speaker stands 35.00
> 
> 2 HDMI cables 6ft 24.00
> 
> Lutron IR dimmer 36.00
> 
> 
> The remote is the next step, as well as calibrate the audio and the tv.




Thanks for the info... I guess I better go with the 6100 then... The extras I also need make it over 1100$ and that is what I have available...


----------



## grafxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miguelajjam* /forum/post/16574004
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info... I guess I better go with the 6100 then... The extras I also need make it over 1100$ and that is what I have available...



I just bought my 9100 for $739.75 plus $48.11 shipping for a total of $787.86 and 200 feet of 14AWG Enhanced Loud Oxygen-Free Copper Speaker Wire Cable and 7 pair of banana plugs for a total of $60.77. That's roughly $850 but doesn't include any stands, etc. which I don't think I'll need.


I bought the 9100 from universalmania. They still list the same price but are currently out of stock. They claim they will replenish soon. They still list the same price. If you're not in a hurry you could put it on their wish list. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## grafxman

I spent the weekend hooking up the 9100. When I connected my ancient f-85 Panny 5 disk changer that I play music on, I used the 5.1 outputs. I listened to the William Tell and the 1812 this morning, at full blast of course, and it just didn't sound as "good" as my incredibly ancient Sony "midi" sized system. The high freqs just didn't sound right.


Maybe it's incredible fequency reponse is revealing something that's always been there but unnoticed with the Sony, which by the way, was only connected with the red and white leads. Of course it didn't have quite the volume of the old Sony either but I expected that after lurking here. So now I'm wondering, should I have used the optical input instead of those 6 leads? Does anyone here know or should I seek out an audio forum?


----------



## afrogt

try using the optical output, cable is inexpensive and it may sound better. You really have nothing to use.


----------



## grafxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/16606985
> 
> 
> try using the optical output, cable is inexpensive and it may sound better. You really have nothing to use.



I hooked up my optical cable but I can't get any sound out of the 9100. I have a red light at the end of the cable out of the Panny player but it doesn't want to stay in the optical socket of the 9100. Apparently these optical cables don't go in all the way, at least mine don't. It went about half way into the Panny player then would go no farther. I concluded that was OK since I had the red light coming out the other end.


When I inserted the cable into the 9100 receptacle it too would only go in about half way. I went into the set up menu and assigned it to the CD, played a CD, selected CD on the remote and no sound came out. I played around with both optical inputs and various asssignments but I never did get any sound out. I even tried slowly wiggling the input to the 9100 while the CD was playing but it was all to no avail. Any ideas?


----------



## afrogt

you don't have plastic covers on your optical cable do you? If so remove that first. They should fit snugly in the socket and only fit one way.


----------



## grafxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/16609156
> 
> 
> you don't have plastic covers on your optical cable do you? If so remove that first. They should fit snugly in the socket and only fit one way.



I made sure they went in the correct way when I inserted them. I have no experience with optical cables, as you can tell. There is a thin plastic cap over the round brass tip at the very end of the cable. It seems to be very snug. That's the brass tip with the pin hole where the red light comes out. Are you saying that plastic cap should be removed?


----------



## grafxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grafxman* /forum/post/16609217
> 
> 
> I made sure they went in the correct way when I inserted them. I have no experience with optical cables, as you can tell. There is a thin plastic cap over the round brass tip at the very end of the cable. It seems to be very snug. That's the brass tip with the pin hole where the red light comes out. Are you saying that plastic cap should be removed?



I rummaged around the net and came across some pictures of optical cables. None had a plastic cap so I managed to rake the plastic caps off of mine, inserted the cables all the way into the sockets and I now have digital audio. I'll find out tomorrow morning when the 1812 gets some exercise if it makes any difference. Thanks a lot for your help afrogt.


----------



## grafxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grafxman* /forum/post/16609482
> 
> 
> I rummaged around the net and came across some pictures of optical cables. None had a plastic cap so I managed to rake the plastic caps off of mine, inserted the cables all the way into the sockets and I now have digital audio. I'll find out tomorrow morning when the 1812 gets some exercise if it makes any difference. Thanks a lot for your help afrogt.



The verdict is in on the optical connection. The sound is significantly weaker. I think I'll connect my old Sony system back up for playing music. The 9100 system is fine for movies but not so great for classical music that is meant to be played loud. Frankly it sounds to me as if the speakers are being over driven and distorting the sound at high volume levels. That never happens with my old Sony cheapo system. I can make the windows shake, rattle and roll and it sounds fine.


----------



## chitownM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grafxman* /forum/post/16581331
> 
> 
> I just bought my 9100 for $739.75 plus $48.11 shipping for a total of $787.86 and 200 feet of 14AWG Enhanced Loud Oxygen-Free Copper Speaker Wire Cable and 7 pair of banana plugs for a total of $60.77. That's roughly $850 but doesn't include any stands, etc. which I don't think I'll need.
> 
> 
> I bought the 9100 from universalmania. They still list the same price but are currently out of stock. They claim they will replenish soon. They still list the same price. If you're not in a hurry you could put it on their wish list. Hope this helps. Good luck.



I went to check out the site, but it doesn't even come up as something they have.


----------



## Lindros88

I'm getting this HTS sometime within the next 2 weeks. What speaker wire should I get? Also, should I use banana plugs? Do they improve sound quality? Thanks.


----------



## Colton

12 or 16 gauge will be fine.


Banana plugs don't improve sound. They just make the installation look cleaner. Look at monoprice for both of these items.


----------



## grafxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chitownM3* /forum/post/16627803
> 
> 
> I went to check out the site, but it doesn't even come up as something they have.



You're right. I guess they no longer carry it.


----------



## thefused

Scored at Vanns for $899


----------



## lazyengineer

New poster here. This looks like a great site, so perhaps you all can help me with a rather odd issue.


When hooked to my Onkyo Amp, my blue ray player has taken away the option to transmit in any interlaced formate (i.e. 1080i). It's just grayed out now - I can only transmit in 480p, 720p or 1080p. Unfortunately, the max resolution of my TV is 1080i, so when going through my Onkyo I can only watch movies in 720p. Which I'm not sure is acceptable. I'm curious, has anyone ever seen such an occurrence before? I can't see why this would be, since the Onkyo supports 1080i, and even will output that if you tell it to. I tried setting the BlueRay to 1080p, and the amp to 1080i, but it didn't work, I'm not getting video on my TV when I do that. Setting it to THROUGH mode isn't working either -still limited only to 'p options.


TV: Sony KF-50WE620 Grand WEGA (1080i Max using the DVI)

Amp: Onkyo HT-S9100THX (using the HDMI input and HDMI to DVI output)

BlueRay: Magnavox NB500MS9




On another note, I have an iPhone 3G and I AM able to get that to work just fine with the DS-A3 dock. It charges and plays just fine, and I can even get video/movies to play from my iPhone to the TV. (Most folks say you can't do this with an iPhone, works fine for me)


----------



## lazyengineer

To reply to my own post above:


If you own an "HD" TV you bought more than two years ago - pay attention to this, because I think I just figured this out - and it gets pretty interesting. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


The dirty secret is most older LCD "HD" TV's, that max out at 1080i, aren't actually 1080. They'll take a 1080i signal and display it, but they downcovert that signal for the display. Most older LCD "HD" TVs only go up to 768. In my case, for a 16:9 TV, that should be 1920X1080, which is a bit over 2 million pixels. My 16:9 TV only has around 1.1million.


So while I'm still not entirely sure why my Amp is not allowing my BlueRay player to use 1080i (but DOES allow 1080p, which it then fails to properly downgrade to 1080i and send to the TV), the "downgrade" that I'm forced to do at the BlueRay to 720p apparently is a very minor downgrade. And if you own non-1080p TV, that probably holds true for you too, because you're screen is probably only a 768 as well.


h ttp:// www.hometheaterforum.com/htf/display-devices-tvs-projectors/114775-1080i-vs-720p.html 

h ttp:// reviews.cnet.com/720p-vs-1080p-hdtv/ 


In my case, the issue appears to be a compatibility issue between a very old "HD" TV, a bottom end BlueRay player, and a modern Amp. Which is forcing me to run at 720p rather than 1080i. If I can figure out how to get 1080i to start working again on my B-Ray, I probably will, but until then - the reality is 720p isn't a big deal.


----------



## Phat Ham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *superleo* /forum/post/16522940
> 
> 
> Here are some pics from the installation:
> 
> 
> The receiver is inside the center portion of the TV stand. It has an Aquos BD player on top of it, there is no other option so far to put the BD player. The BD player has some spacers in between the receiver and the player to give it some extra breathing room.



What kind of mounts did you use for the surrounds?


----------



## superleo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phat Ham* /forum/post/16652144
> 
> 
> What kind of mounts did you use for the surrounds?



The ceiling/wall mounts are from monoprice. These are screwed to the top of the speakers, as long as you don't perforate the speaker I don't see any loss of sound integrity.


If you really are against screwing the mounts to the speaker you can find mounts with keyhole attachments, but for what I've read they are not to sturdy.


----------



## mugupo

What is the receiver model?


----------



## C. Martin

I know people on this thread have mentioned buying separate components to get overall better quality. I have been investigating this set and it seems relatively sound. However, in doing some additional pricing/research (specifically on newegg) I came across some pretty good pricing on the Polk Monitor series of products. Obtaining the Onkyo TX-SR607 receiver (which several have commented that this seems to be a modified version of) and mating it with a pair of floorstanding Monitor 60s, CS2 center, 4 Monitor 30 bookshelf surrounds, and the complimentary PSW10 sub (which admittedly according to specs, at least, isn't quite as powerful as Onkyo's sub with this system, though we've seen what manufacturers like to do with specs...) comes in right at $1235. All of it ships for free, and I'm not counting the fact that you would need to purchase speaker wire and a sub cable because, as many have noted, ideally you should upgrade the wiring for the Onkyo system anyway. Now, a $240 price hike, from a percentage standpoint, is certainly not insignificant (though you do save the potential necessity of speaker stands for your front pair). However, if spending ~$1000 in the first place, it seems that plunking down an extra 25% gets you a far superior setup that would handle music listening far better than I imagine this Onkyo setup can. Like I said, just playing devil's advocate. This setup does have an advantage in simplicity since it comes pre-packed with cross-overs idealized, etc. I would love to hear any thoughts, or alternative combo suggestions in this general price range as I am not exactly in the immediate market, but hope to be soon.


----------



## chitownM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefused* /forum/post/16643643
> 
> 
> Scored at Vanns for $899



Same here! Worked them down a bit from that price, can't wait to open it up when it arrives today. I have been reading so much about this system, and 99% of the reviews have been excellent! I'm not a crazy audiophile so I'm sure this will be plenty, especially since I'm in a condo and can't get too loud. I'll leave my impression of it once my TV arrives and I can get it all hooked up and tested!


----------



## shaves1303

I tried searching for this, but it's a pretty convoluted question..


I have an Onkyo 1080p Upconverting DVD player and PS3. Since they both already can output at 1080p, is it pointless to run them both through the 9100's upconverting receiver for video? What I'm most concerned with is delay when playing PS3 games. I would think if the specific PS3 game is intended to output at 1080p, then running it through the receiver would be fine - since the receiver doesn't have to do anything except relay the signal. However, if the specific game's max output is 720p, is the receiver going to try to upconvert it to 1080p, thus inducing a possible delay from the processing involved? If so, is it negigible? To avoid this, I could simply go HDMI straight to my TV with both sources, and just use optical to the receiver for audio.. but this brings about another question.. if I use optical versus HDMI for audio, am I losing any quality? Will the PS3 covert DTS Master Audio and Dolby HD and send it PCM 7.1 through optical just the same as it does with HDMI?


My options are:

- All HDMI straight to TV for video, optical to receiver for audio (worried about losing audio quality)

- HDMI to receiver to TV for video and audio (worried about inducing PS3 delay when upconverting)


Or, is there a way to turn off upconversion for certain inputs on the receiver, if delay actually is an issue?


Hopefully this makes sense! Any help is greatly appreciated!!


Edit: If I'm reading the chart on page 107 of the manual correctly, it seems that the receiver will not attempt to upconvert any HDMI signal. Page 89 also says you can set the HDMI output resolution setting to "through", thus passing the signal as is. Seems I may have answered my own question! Can anyone confirm?


----------



## jlaavenger

Will there be a Onkyo HT-S9*2*00THX HTIB.? And if so, when do you think it'll be announced?


----------



## 92rslt1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mugupo* /forum/post/16564076
> 
> 
> is your tv plug to hdmi port in the receiver?



yea its plugged into an hdmi on the receiver.


----------



## Kohkane

I JUST BOUGHT IT FOR $703 INCLUDING SHIPPING AT THE ONKYO REFURB WEBSITE!!!! yessssssirr!


I cant wait. They say these refurbs are identical to the new ones.. and I'm hoping for it... I couldnt pass over a $300 bargain.. No way Jose.


----------



## chitownM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kohkane* /forum/post/16740498
> 
> 
> I JUST BOUGHT IT FOR $703 INCLUDING SHIPPING AT THE ONKYO REFURB WEBSITE!!!! yessssssirr!
> 
> 
> I cant wait. They say these refurbs are identical to the new ones.. and I'm hoping for it... I couldnt pass over a $300 bargain.. No way Jose.



Nice score! That's a great deal.


----------



## Kohkane

This is going to officially be my first sound system and receiver. I bought a nice TV and everything too (Samsung LN46B650). I dont watch much TV but I would like to plug my Cable into the receiver.


I currently have standard cable (I dont really plan to upgrade) inputting into the TV through a Coaxial cable (the normal screw-in type cable)


Does this receiver take this type of cable and upconvert it into 1080p or not?


If not, what do I need to do in order for me to plug my Cable channels into the receiver???







Told you I was a newbie.


----------



## afrogt

Your receiver doesn't have a TV tuner built in at all. I've never seen one that does. Keep the cable plugged directly into your TV.


If you want the TV sound to play thru the receiver, connect an optical cable from the TV to the receiver. Your Samsung TV has an optical output.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


By the way, if you have standard cable (no cable box), you can probably pickup up some HD channels with your TV's built in tuner.


----------



## 92rslt1

Anyone know how to get sound out of the tv samsung(ln46a550) and the receiver at the same time without messing with the remote?

For example. If i have tv control set to on and i want to use the av jacks on my tv for an xbox I will get no sound unless i go into the receiver and mess with the settings and turn tv control off.

I would like sound out of both at the same time when playing from the receiver or at least be able to plug av jack in and not have to mess with the settings each time.


----------



## chitownM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *92rslt1* /forum/post/16761514
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to get sound out of the tv samsung(ln46a550) and the receiver at the same time without messing with the remote?
> 
> For example. If i have tv control set to on and i want to use the av jacks on my tv for an xbox I will get no sound unless i go into the receiver and mess with the settings and turn tv control off.
> 
> I would like sound out of both at the same time when playing from the receiver or at least be able to plug av jack in and not have to mess with the settings each time.



There is a setup button to press on the receiver which will bring up a menu. I can't remember which option it's under, but look in there and when you open the option it will give you the choice to turn TV volume on or off. Default seems to be TV off.


Also, I would like to add that the Onkyo tech support is just excellent. I had to call them over an HDMI compatibility issue with Comcast's Motorola HD DVR and they were completely on top of the problem and helpful in suggestions to resolve it. If you don't want to wait 'for the next available agent', they give you the option to type in your number and leave a message. The call back is within 10 minutes and they are very helpful. A big +1 to Onkyo tech support. OP, if all else fails, give them a call and they will guide you through it!


----------



## tribal

hello


right now i have in my3m*3,6m room 2 jbl E90 jbl ec25 and 3 jbl E20 jbl es150p and an onkyo tx-sr805 to drive them ,i ll purchase a new compact system to replace this system ,i am very confused ,should i get the ht-s990thx or ht-s9100 and use only the speakers with my onkyo 805 or go for the kef 3005 in spain the hts990 and the kef 3000 are costing the same

i want to change my system because f the jbl e90 that cannot be standing in the bottom of the projection screen due to the lack of space


----------



## Rig85

Can somebody help a noob out?


This is my first surround sound system. I'm a big tech geek, but until a few months ago, never really had a television that *needed* surround sound.


I am waiting for this to be delivered from Buy.com ($795), and want to gather the right speaker wire and banana plugs. Does anybody have links to them on the cheap? Monoprice should have them, right? I want 12-gauge wire, and my living room isn't very big (apartment). I just don't know what length and what plugs I need for this.


I'm also looking for suggestions on really good fitting speaker stands. I know I will need some...especially since they can't be ceiling mounted in my apartment.


Thanks to anybody that can help me out. I hope to get pics of my finished setup in the next week or so.


----------



## kak

Measure your room out. 12g wire is fine. Banana plugs are a different story. I bought a set off of Monoprice and while they do their job just fine for now, I noticed when moving that the plugs collapsed (so they don't fit tight anymore, they can slip right out). It isn't a huge issue because no one should be bumping my speakers, but it is a quality issue. From what I understand, they're all for aesthetics anyways.


From what I've seen on here, Sanus stands seem to be the best looking with these speakers [for cheap, that is].


----------



## Rig85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kak* /forum/post/16877590
> 
> 
> Measure your room out. 12g wire is fine. Banana plugs are a different story. I bought a set off of Monoprice and while they do their job just fine for now, I noticed when moving that the plugs collapsed (so they don't fit tight anymore, they can slip right out). It isn't a huge issue because no one should be bumping my speakers, but it is a quality issue. From what I understand, they're all for aesthetics anyways.
> 
> 
> From what I've seen on here, Sanus stands seem to be the best looking with these speakers [for cheap, that is].



Thanks. Maybe I will shop around for the banana plugs.


As for the wiring, my room isn't that big. I'd say it's less than 15 X 15 (just a complete guess...it's an apartment living room).


Do I simply need to buy one spool of 100ft 12 gauge wire from Monoprice? I've never actually wired speakers together before, so I'm not sure if you just cut from the spool for each speaker.


Again, sorry for being so in the dark.


----------



## kak

A 100ft spool should be fine. Make sure you buy a decent set of wire strippers as well.


----------



## Rig85

Thanks! It is set to arrive today.


By the way, could somebody that purchased he Sanus EF-SATB speaker stands tell me what top piece/plate i should use for the back speakers? I got them last night, but don't have the speakers yet to check. I'd like to get them ready A.S.A.P.


I actually got my set from Newegg last week, but one of the speakers was damaged, so I had to return the whole thing. They just got the unit back yesterday, so I'm prolly without the system for another 4-5 days. :l


----------



## popalock

Hey guys,


Jesus... 600+ posts... I'm traveling through Bahrain right now and don't have time to spend on this thread that I want too at the moment...


Had a quick few questions. One of the main reasons I am getting this HTIB is to hook up an additional receiver (via splitting the LFE out) to run a few sets of bass shaker pros.... I was told to simply buy a Y cable to split the LFE signal...


My questions are.....


1. How many times can I split the LFE signal?

2. By splitting the LFE channel could I theoritically make a 7.2 setup by getting an identical Sub?

3. Theoritically couldn't I get a 7.4 setup by splitting the signal several times and hooking up multiple subs?

4. Can I even purchase the SKW-960 sub that comes with this set up seperately?


Sorry if these questions have been asked... I'm looking forward to your responses...


v/r,

Austin


----------



## LiquidPlasma

Hey guys...so it seems there are two different options for speaker stands on these speakers:

Sanus BF31B 
Lovan Affiniti 


I have seen pics/reviews of both within this thread and both seem to work, but I had an idea of using the Lovan Affiniti for the Front Left/Right speakers and the Sanus stand for the 4 Surrounds. My idea was that the height of the 31" stand brings the surrounds above the couches and brings the tweeter to near ear level and efficient support with a 5"x5" base plate. This goes for the 29" Lovan stand as well; a little shorter, but would actually bring the tweeters closer to ear level and better support with the 7"x7" base plate for the bigger speaker. I have seen a few Onkyo employees post and many of you with this system...any thoughts on the use of these 2 stands for seperate speakers??


- Chad


----------



## horsetail

There is no way you can get as good a system as the HT-S9100THX at anywhere near its price, either in a single box or by assembling components piece by piece. Having said that, there are still thinks Onkyo could improve upon, maybe for a future HT-S9200THX model? Here are the weaknesses I have found in the current setup:


1. Its use of Audyssey 2EQ circuitry: it should have instead come with Audyssey's MultEQ, as 2EQ can not be used to properly tune for a 2 row seating arrangement like the one I am using (two rows of double barcaloungers with center consoles). Even lesser Denon receivers already come with MultEQ, so I think this is something Onkyo should not have cut costs on.


2. Its amp setup: it is a much lower powered unit than the one used on the previous HT-S990THX model (check the following links at hometheatermag.com: http://www.hometheatermag.com/hometh...em/index3.html and http://www.hometheatermag.com/hometh...90/index2.html ); here, to properly compensate for any Audyssey EQ adjustments, Onkyo should have actually given us more amp power. Although it doesn't really feel short on power, it is clear that Onkyo had to cut costs here to pay for the added Audyssey, Dolby/DTS HD and HDMI circuitry, compared to the previous HT-S990THX model.


3. Its mid drivers: even with its lower-powered amp, the mids are too easily overwhelmed by the power. If you use this setup at max punch by cranking up the volume (which is +11 after executing Audyssey 2EQ on my setup), turning THX off and just leaving it with the proper Dolby processing on (assuming you are playing Dolby encoded content, I have yet to try a DTS release), the mids will get overdriven quite easily. In fact, I am pushed to use THX against my will just to make sure the speakers won’t burn.


I’ll say Onkyo could charge $200-$500 more after tackling the above misses (or maybe nothing additional at all, given the current economy) and they will still come out with an unbeatable ensemble, price-wise. It might even become the perfect THX I/S Plus system, which I think the current HT-S9100THX is not. This is not to say I have no words of praise for this system, in fact, I really doubt anybody could find or build any other system with new components for less than three grand with as much punch, clarity and ambiance as this bargain offers, it is just that I feel that, as it stands, it is still 3 steps away from perfection. My 2 cents.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock* /forum/post/16936894
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Jesus... 600+ posts... I'm traveling through Bahrain right now and don't have time to spend on this thread that I want too at the moment...
> 
> 
> Had a quick few questions. One of the main reasons I am getting this HTIB is to hook up an additional receiver (via splitting the LFE out) to run a few sets of bass shaker pros.... I was told to simply buy a Y cable to split the LFE signal...
> 
> 
> My questions are.....
> 
> 
> 1. How many times can I split the LFE signal?
> 
> 2. By splitting the LFE channel could I theoritically make a 7.2 setup by getting an identical Sub?
> 
> 3. Theoritically couldn't I get a 7.4 setup by splitting the signal several times and hooking up multiple subs?
> 
> 4. Can I even purchase the SKW-960 sub that comes with this set up seperately?
> 
> 
> Sorry if these questions have been asked... I'm looking forward to your responses...
> 
> 
> v/r,
> 
> Austin



Any takers on these questions? Or are they so rookie no one is willing to entertain? Man, I spent 27 hours on a plane thinking about my new HT setup and getting a solid answer form some of the studs in the forum... I landed in LAX, got to the internet to check and felt so insignifigant...










It's cool, I know I gotta put in more work in here....


----------



## JMarat

Does anyone of have pictures of this system set up in home?


----------



## superleo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMarat* /forum/post/16958269
> 
> 
> Does anyone of have pictures of this system set up in home?



two pages back...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post16522940


----------



## JMarat

Superleo:


What stands are those and how much did they cost?


----------



## dcontto

Anyone experiencing this? The AV receiver does get pretty hot if running over 1 hour, but recently I've noticed that after about 2 hours of use the sound mutes (it's the mute function on the receiver) but the sound just goes away as you are watching a blu-ray movie. If I turn the unit on and off the sound comes back. It might do for a couple of times but only over 2 hours of use or usually when the unit is very hot. Any one else?


Thanks!


----------



## Rig85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcontto* /forum/post/16980663
> 
> 
> Anyone experiencing this? The AV receiver does get pretty hot if running over 1 hour, but recently I've noticed that after about 2 hours of use the sound mutes (it's the mute function on the receiver) but the sound just goes away as you are watching a blu-ray movie. If I turn the unit on and off the sound comes back. It might do for a couple of times but only over 2 hours of use or usually when the unit is very hot. Any one else?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



A bit of background story here:


I ordered my first unit with Newegg 7/19. It arrived a little under a week later. The box was in horrible shape, but as I was pulling out each piece, they appeared fine. The *last* speaker I pulled out had damage on the back of it. So, I initiated a return (RMA) with them.


Five or so days for UPS to pick it up and return it, and five or so days for Newegg to get me a new unit.


Right before UPS is *supposed* to deliver the second unit, it shows up in their system as "UPS Damage". Oddly enough, they still delivered the unit a day later. This one had a much better looking outer box, and everything seemed to work correctly. However, since they had initiated a return with Newegg, I would be getting a third unit (and this would be returned).


I noticed (one time) after a couple hours of use, the screen went to a light pink with lines in it. I could still hear audio. The receiver was extremely hot. It was in my entertainment center cabinet. While it had both an open front and back area, it was very snug in the center, with just an inch or two of room up top.


I shut the receiver off and quickly turned it back on, but the lines didn't leave. I then turned it off and waited five minutes or so before trying again. This time, everything came back fine. I'm wondering if it may have been overheating.


UPS is supposed to pick up the old one today, and drop the overnighted new one off today as well. I just went out and bought a new shelf to sit the receiver on (in open air). It's way too pricey to risk ruining because of bad airflow.


Not sure if yours may have been having a similar problem. I will say that I kept the unit in the same cabinet the rest of the day and all day yesterday, and never again saw that pink screen.


----------



## dcontto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rig85* /forum/post/16980803
> 
> 
> A bit of background story here:
> 
> 
> I ordered my first unit with Newegg 7/19. It arrived a little under a week later. The box was in horrible shape, but as I was pulling out each piece, they appeared fine. The *last* speaker I pulled out had damage on the back of it. So, I initiated a return (RMA) with them.
> 
> 
> Five or so days for UPS to pick it up and return it, and five or so days for Newegg to get me a new unit.
> 
> 
> Right before UPS is *supposed* to deliver the second unit, it shows up in their system as "UPS Damage". Oddly enough, they still delivered the unit a day later. This one had a much better looking outer box, and everything seemed to work correctly. However, since they had initiated a return with Newegg, I would be getting a third unit (and this would be returned).
> 
> 
> I noticed (one time) after a couple hours of use, the screen went to a light pink with lines in it. I could still hear audio. The receiver was extremely hot. It was in my entertainment center cabinet. While it had both an open front and back area, it was very snug in the center, with just an inch or two of room up top.
> 
> 
> I shut the receiver off and quickly turned it back on, but the lines didn't leave. I then turned it off and waited five minutes or so before trying again. This time, everything came back fine. I'm wondering if it may have been overheating.
> 
> 
> UPS is supposed to pick up the old one today, and drop the overnighted new one off today as well. I just went out and bought a new shelf to sit the receiver on (in open air). It's way too pricey to risk ruining because of bad airflow.
> 
> 
> Not sure if yours may have been having a similar problem. I will say that I kept the unit in the same cabinet the rest of the day and all day yesterday, and never again saw that pink screen.



Thanks for the reply. I've had my unit for at least a year and never had a problem and I'm almost sure this is heat related. It does concern me that the unit does get VERY hot to the point where I coudn't leave my hand there for over a minute. I'll be investing in some cooling fans to dissipate heat and I'll test it again. I'll call Onkyo and see what they say and post it here. Thanks!


----------



## superleo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMarat* /forum/post/16980325
> 
> 
> Superleo:
> 
> 
> What stands are those and how much did they cost?



All these info is two pages back ...


sanus stands from amazon. Of course you can find it in many other places too.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post16571453


----------



## Rig85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcontto* /forum/post/16980895
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I've had my unit for at least a year and never had a problem and I'm almost sure this is heat related. It does concern me that the unit does get VERY hot to the point where I coudn't leave my hand there for over a minute. I'll be investing in some cooling fans to dissipate heat and I'll test it again. I'll call Onkyo and see what they say and post it here. Thanks!



This is my first home-theater, and first receiver. I was very surprised at the amount of heat produced by this. I couldn't leave my hand there on top for long either.


----------



## horsetail




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rig85* /forum/post/16981993
> 
> 
> This is my first home-theater, and first receiver. I was very surprised at the amount of heat produced by this. I couldn't leave my hand there on top for long either.



We are talking about at least 55 watts per channel that can peak to 170+ watts (according to hometheatermag.com), times seven = 385-1200 watts; this is a LOT of amp power, a good action movie played at max volume will work a good sweat out of this amp. Find a better vented placement for your receiver, it does not have all those upper slits for nothing, but thankfully it's got temperature protection (it's written somewhere on the manual) which, by the way, should not be abused of.


----------



## Rig85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *horsetail* /forum/post/16984272
> 
> 
> We are talking about at least 55 watts per channel that can peak to 170+ watts (according to hometheatermag.com), times seven = 385-1200 watts; this is a LOT of amp power, a good action movie played at max volume will work a good sweat out of this amp. Find a better vented placement for your receiver, it does not have all those upper slits for nothing, but thankfully it's got temperature protection (it's written somewhere on the manual) which, by the way, should not be abused of.



Well, I wasn't *too* worried with the unit in the cabinet, since it was getting returned. I figured I'd get the testing out of the way on it, before the good unit came in.


And last night, I put the good unit on top of a cabinet with nothing blocking it. It still got hot, but nowhere near the same level that the other unit did. So now I'm happy.


Actually, I am having one other minor issue. I don't have the suround left/right speakers in yet, because I'm waiting on the last of the banana plugs to arrive. So right now, I have the fronts, sub, and back left/right installed. When I have tried the Audyssey setup, it *always* fails on the back-left speaker; it never can find it. It finds the others fine, and finds that the surround left/right aren't in place.


It's happened on both the "broken" unit and the one I have now. What's up with this? Will it work when I get the surrounds installed?


----------



## oligeo

Hello Rig85,


The answer is YES. I had the exact same issue. The Audissey setup failed each time. So I plugged the surround left/right and ran it again. Went perfectly without any trouble. So it seems you need to have all speakers plugged for the setup to run properly. For the moment, I didn't have the place to put all 7 speakers, I'm running the system in 5.1 configuration. So, I just plugged the last two speakers to run the setup and removed them just after. I assume it will somehow affect the final result of the calibration, but to me, mot to much


Oli


----------



## Rig85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oligeo* /forum/post/16988427
> 
> 
> Hello Rig85,
> 
> 
> The answer is YES. I had the exact same issue. The Audissey setup failed each time. So I plugged the surround left/right and ran it again. Went perfectly without any trouble. So it seems you need to have all speakers plugged for the setup to run properly. For the moment, I didn't have the place to put all 7 speakers, I'm running the system in 5.1 configuration. So, I just plugged the last two speakers to run the setup and removed them just after. I assume it will somehow affect the final result of the calibration, but to me, mot to much
> 
> 
> Oli



Thanks!


I figured that was the case, since both receivers had the same issue. Hopefully the last of the banana plugs I need arrive today, so I can get it all setup! (7.1 is overkill in my apartment living room, but this was also a "plan for the future" system for me.)


----------



## dcontto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rig85* /forum/post/16981993
> 
> 
> This is my first home-theater, and first receiver. I was very surprised at the amount of heat produced by this. I couldn't leave my hand there on top for long either.



Recap...Anyone experiencing this? The AV receiver does get pretty hot if running over 1 hour, but recently I've noticed that after about 2 hours of use the sound mutes (it's the mute function on the receiver) but the sound just goes away as you are watching a blu-ray movie. If I turn the unit on and off the sound comes back. It might do for a couple of times but only over 2 hours of use or usually when the unit is very hot. Any one else?


So, I called Onkyo and they suggested to reset the receiver which I did. Then it did it again, the sound muted, so turned off and turned back on and all sound was fine. So, I put a small fan to cool down the receiver and the "muting" never happened again, so, I believe the problem is due to the heating. It's not shutting down because it overheats, it just I guess causes the sound to go off first for some reason. Onkyo suggest 6" clearance, but I can only get about 2", so I'm adding a CabCool1202 Dual 120mm Fan Cooler anyway because it does worry me about the longetivity of this system at this high temperatures. I got this fans at coolerguys.com. Haven't installed them but I noticed with the small fan I was using the unit felt ALOT cooler. The fan has a thermostat that it suppousely kicks in at 86 degrees and shuts off at 81. I'll update this once I install the fan. Thanks!


----------



## rickaren

Yes same issue I had with DVRs and A/V receivers in the past, until I did the same as you. These electronics really create a lot of heat. It is best to remove the back from any entertainment or wall unit if used, and use these types of cooling devices (some set under them with a low voltage fan and others mount to the rack), which I use too. For DVRs it is best to remove them completely if possible. Try and place them in an order that does not create a heat problem for another device since heat rises. AV receivers really are a heat generating device! Good Luck & enjoy!


I have used several products from:
http://www.activethermal.com/default.htm


----------



## dcontto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickaren* /forum/post/16993407
> 
> 
> Yes same issue I had with DVRs and A/V receivers in the past, until I did the same as you. These electronics really create a lot of heat. It is best to remove the back from any entertainment or wall unit if used, and use these types of cooling devices (some set under them with a low voltage fan and others mount to the rack), which I use too. For DVRs it is best to remove them completely if possible. Try and place them in an order that does not create a heat problem for another device since heat rises. AV receivers really are a heat generating device! Good Luck & enjoy!
> 
> 
> I have used several products from:
> http://www.activethermal.com/default.htm



I looked at your pic set up. Nice speaker mounts! Which kind did you use and where did you get them! How about the rears, what kind of mounts did you use for those. Thans!


----------



## rickaren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcontto* /forum/post/16995036
> 
> 
> I looked at your pic set up. Nice speaker mounts! Which kind did you use and where did you get them! How about the rears, what kind of mounts did you use for those. Thans!



If you look under the pictures their is a caption that explains each.

*"B Tech Ultragrip Pro Loudspeaker Wall Mounts"*


Used for side speakers. For rear they are just mounted flush using the original speaker mounts.


B-Tech BT77 UltraGrip Pro Speaker Wall Mounts

Pair of high-quality wall brackets, with specially designed grips, for mid-size speakers

J&R Item # BTH BT77

Mfr. Part # BT77

http://www.jr.com/btech/pe/BTH_BT77/ 


Enjoy!


----------



## JMarat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *superleo* /forum/post/16981793
> 
> 
> All these info is two pages back ...
> 
> 
> sanus stands from amazon. Of course you can find it in many other places too.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post16571453



How do you have the speakers mounted on the stands? I got the same stands, it doesn't seem possible to actually secure the speakers to the stand. I could be missing parts..


----------



## superleo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMarat* /forum/post/16998960
> 
> 
> How do you have the speakers mounted on the stands? I got the same stands, it doesn't seem possible to actually secure the speakers to the stand. I could be missing parts..



The front speakers themselves have enough weight that you can just place them on top of the stand. However, we used velcro strips just to be on the safe side.


Another observation with this stands. You have to be very careful when attaching the bottom part as well as the top part while screwing the vertical piece. If the screw is not aligned correctly, the wood can be split very easily. Nothing that can not be fixed, but it can be avoided all together if you know about it before hand.


----------



## Rig85

I'm finally gonna be able to place the last two speakers in today. I have them mounted to the speaker stands, but was waiting on the last of my banana plugs to arrive.


With that being said, I've noticed that movie dialog (center speaker) is just a bit overpowered by the music. I haven't done the Audyssey setup yet (read my above post on the issue).


Did anybody have some good manual-input numbers for their speaker settings? I would love to give some a try. I'm not an audiophile by any means, so I'm looking for all the help I can get.


----------



## superleo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rig85* /forum/post/17000670
> 
> 
> I'm finally gonna be able to place the last two speakers in today. I have them mounted to the speaker stands, but was waiting on the last of my banana plugs to arrive.
> 
> 
> With that being said, I've noticed that movie dialog (center speaker) is just a bit overpowered by the music. I haven't done the Audyssey setup yet (read my above post on the issue).
> 
> 
> Did anybody have some good manual-input numbers for their speaker settings? I would love to give some a try. I'm not an audiophile by any means, so I'm looking for all the help I can get.



Audyssey is great, but you can always do it manually through the internal calibration test tone, or through an external test tone disk. AVIA and other video audio disk have test tones. I think some Disney movies have THX audio calibration in them too.


You can do it just by listening and setting levels by ear or buy a SPL meter and adjust by measuring the tone levels.


----------



## JMarat

Before I buy this system I need to find speaker stands where I can actually secure these speakers to. Every thing I see have no way of securing the speakers. I could buy heavy duty velcro but I have 3 kids all under the age of 3 and I don't know if velcro will cut it.


----------



## Rig85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *superleo* /forum/post/17001205
> 
> 
> Audyssey is great, but you can always do it manually through the internal calibration test tone, or through an external test tone disk. AVIA and other video audio disk have test tones. I think some Disney movies have THX audio calibration in them too.
> 
> 
> You can do it just by listening and setting levels by ear or buy a SPL meter and adjust by measuring the tone levels.



Do you know offhand any of the Disney Blu-Ray/DVD's that have that on them? I will rent one if I know which to grab next time I'm at the video store.


----------



## audio_captain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popalock* /forum/post/16936894
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Jesus... 600+ posts... I'm traveling through Bahrain right now and don't have time to spend on this thread that I want too at the moment...
> 
> 
> Had a quick few questions. One of the main reasons I am getting this HTIB is to hook up an additional receiver (via splitting the LFE out) to run a few sets of bass shaker pros.... I was told to simply buy a Y cable to split the LFE signal...
> 
> 
> My questions are.....
> 
> 
> 1. How many times can I split the LFE signal?
> 
> 2. By splitting the LFE channel could I theoritically make a 7.2 setup by getting an identical Sub?
> 
> 3. Theoritically couldn't I get a 7.4 setup by splitting the signal several times and hooking up multiple subs?
> 
> 4. Can I even purchase the SKW-960 sub that comes with this set up seperately?
> 
> 
> Sorry if these questions have been asked... I'm looking forward to your responses...
> 
> 
> v/r,
> 
> Austin



I used Y cable to split the LFE. Since it's not from an independent 2nd LFE output, I guess it's called 7.15 ?? =P


----------



## superleo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rig85* /forum/post/17001432
> 
> 
> Do you know offhand any of the Disney Blu-Ray/DVD's that have that on them? I will rent one if I know which to grab next time I'm at the video store.



I don't know if the Bluray version of the movies have the THX optimizer, but here are some DVDs that I know have the THX setup for sure:


Cars

Finding Nemo

Monsters Inc

The Incredibles

Ratatoulle


And I know some of you would't give these movies the light of day but you can't go wrong with any of these in all respects, form video, audio and even the movies themselves. So if you haven't watch any of these you have some good viewing to do, plus some calibration material.


Enjoy.


----------



## TnTBigman

Hi all. New to the avsforum HTIB section. Accidently came across the 9100 in a Radioshack store. I was shopping for a component video cable (I'm not in the USA so this is the best it gets, price and quality wise) for my pops who is getting into the HT scene, and I heard some really good, tight, deep bass music playing while I was inside. We'll, I was immedieatly impressed, that I had to investigate. Twas the 9100 situated right at the store entrance. Saw the THX logo on the speakers, got a bit turned off since Creative owned the rights to it and can stamp it on any product they like. Non the less, it sounded pretty impressive and clean based on the size of the speakers. The bass struck me the most- very, very clean. Got home, did some research on the model and was shocked that the sub, in particular, employed an acoustic suspension type design. Now my pops is looking for a HT speaker system for his 9' x 12' area, and I have no problems recomending this system. Going to ratshack tomorrow with Transformers and Incrediebles in hand, see how the scenes sound compared to my HT (5.1 Ascend Acoustics 340se with 15" Epik Tower subwoofer) and decide from their.


----------



## JMarat

Can someone confirm for me that the subwoofer cable is a 3.5 RCA?


I'm getting my upgraded cables and speaker wire this week.


----------



## oligeo

Yes JMarat, it is. But why are you changing this cables? As the sub is active (it has got it's own amplifier), the cable only transfert the signal, not the power.


----------



## JMarat

I have yet to buy this system but everyone seems to be in agreement that the speaker wire and subwoofer cable should be replaced with better quality.


----------



## oligeo

Hi,


I alos read these comments. I certainly agree when speaking about the speakers wires. Getting bigger one will help, but I'm not that convinced for the sub one. But hey, such RCA cable only cost a couple of bucks, so giving it a try is not a big risk


----------



## horsetail

I used 14 gage cables for the speakers, I think 12 gage wouldn't be too much, either. The stock RCA sub cable is a joke, just like the stock speaker cables, but the weird things is that non of its connectors, RCA or otherwise, have got gold plating on them.


----------



## Rig85

Alright, I'm getting a little worried. Looking for some advice.


The last two nights, I've been watching [adult swim] with my girlfriend. Midway through watching, the screen gets horizontal lines through the entire screen. They are clear, so it basically just looks like the picture is being shaped with lines through it (hard to explain). I have the cable box with component cable going to the receiver, which goes to the TV with HDMI. Shutting the TV off didn't help; I actually had to shut the receiver off and wait a minute or two before trying again. Then, the picture came back fine. I noticed that the HD channels did *NOT* have this issue, while the SD channels did when I switched back to them.


My other TV in the bedroom with no cable box was not having this issue when the big TV was. Does this sound like a receiver issue, or cable box issue?


Another thing last night happened a little later. I turned the 360 on (component cables and optical cable to receiver) and started playing a game. The sound was clear, but every couple of seconds the sound would like cut out. It seemed to just be the 360 sound, as I turned over to the cable TV programming, and it sounded fine. (I've never had an issue with my 360.) Again, is this a receiver issue?


I would be worried about overheating, but my house stays really cool (cold). Plus, this is sitting on a shelf that is not enclosed, and has nothing covering the receiver in any way. I'm just worried my receiver might be crapping out. (What's worse is that this is the *third* unit I have received from Newegg, after the first two were damaged in shipping.)


----------



## Rig85

Well, I replaced my cable box last night with one that has a HDMI output on it (finally!), so I'll get to see if it may have been the old cable box. My girlfriend kept it on SD channels all day today, and said she didn't notice the lines, so that's a good sign.


Also just plunked down $90 on a new APC UPS. Have been putting that off, but figured I needed it for this pricey stuff.


----------



## popalock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audio_captain* /forum/post/17001931
> 
> 
> I used Y cable to split the LFE. Since it's not from an independent 2nd LFE output, I guess it's called 7.15 ?? =P



7.15! Nice....


Quick Update, I ended up not going with the Onkyo 9100 HTIB. Just bought a Yamaha Reciever, Definitive Technology Supercube II Sub, Samsung LN52B750 LCD, 4 Aura Bass Shaker Pros and Inherited Bose Acoustimass Speakers. I'm happy with it....


Waiting to get my PS3 in the mail so I can try out Bluray with everything but so far it's a lot of fun. Everyone that checks it out thinks it's crazy!


Guess I kinda went over the $900 budget (Supercube alone Retails at $900) but f*$# it....


----------



## Espectro2004

Well, I received my unit two days ago, and I just received the wires yesterday. So I've basically just started to hook it up. Kinda excited. Anyhow...One thing I think you all should know.....very important because it seems that Onkyo left this information out of the manual. In addition to all the safety precautions found in the front of the manual. It is extremely important that your wife approves of the speaker set up. If you start putting these massive speakers in front of family pictures and her favorite plants...you may end up sleeping on the couch with that blanket that isn't long enough to cover your feet and the pillow that you let your friend Kevin use whenever he crashes at your place after a night of drinking. And Onkyo left out that she may call you a [email protected] Anyhow, can't wait to hook it up and wake up the neighbors...


----------



## JPCarl

I have this set and I have been having issues with the dialog volume. When playing a Bluray or DVD, or anything that us Dolby Digital Surround the receiver displays the dialog volume for a split second. I usually set the volume to -20 when watching a movie. Everything is loud and clear, the subwoofer rocks with each explosion. Then the action slows and the dialog becomes barely audible. I have to crank the volume way up. Is there a way I can fix this? For now I have resorted to adjusting the volume level on the center speaker.


----------



## Aspire108

Just ordered mine from Vanns: $799 with free shipping.

I also ordered 14gauge speaker wire like everybody on this forum recommended. I'm so excited to get it and post some setup pics and reviews.


Thanks to all of you here for all the reading material to help me make my choice. Just one question:


I saw that earlier in the post someone asked about alternative ways of hiding speaker cable besides in wall or under carpet. Are there other ways? (besides that wire molding stuff?) ?


----------



## erlebahc

Hi,


I am seriously considering this Onkyo system, given the unanimously positive response. However, there is one issue not addressed: room size.


The room this is set up in is for dancing (rather than TV viewing, although that could change in the future). The room size is 20 x 25 x 14 ft or 7000 cubic feet.


Has anybody installed the Onkyo system in such a large room, and if so, what are your experiences.


Thanks you,


Gordon


----------



## Aspire108

erlebahc-


I should be getting my system on Friday, and I'll be setting it up in a space that is just about the same size as yours. I'll be sure to tell you how it goes. For comparison though, I do have carpeting on the whole floor and just regular drywall ( that will affect the sound, and quality of it)


----------



## TnTBigman

erlebahc,


besides room size, another important factor is how far the listening/ seating position will be from the sub or speakers. My pops has the 990thx system (same speakers, better reciever minus Eq2 and HDMI) in a corner 12*9*16 space (two walls) that opens up into the rest of a huge split level house. With a seating position of 8-9 feet, this speakers/system kicks. But going past 13 feet, the sub starts to loose punch and turning up the reciever (-11 and lower) does not increase the volume cleanly, just distortion, as it stuggles with output.


----------



## erlebahc

Thanks guys. I am seeking a certain degree of uniformity in the sound across the room. Eventually, I might purchase a second TV or projector. The floor is currently empty, and is for dancing and practice.


I know I can crank up the volume for these speakers and use lots of power (low speaker sensitivity). But what about distortion in that case. This has not been addressed. Or is that not an issue since the speakers and receiver are meant to work with each other? Several posts have addressed the volume issue, but I can crank up any receiver, and distortion occurs earlier on some than on others.


Thanks,


Gordon


----------



## dcontto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcontto* /forum/post/16993277
> 
> 
> Recap...Anyone experiencing this? The AV receiver does get pretty hot if running over 1 hour, but recently I've noticed that after about 2 hours of use the sound mutes (it's the mute function on the receiver) but the sound just goes away as you are watching a blu-ray movie. If I turn the unit on and off the sound comes back. It might do for a couple of times but only over 2 hours of use or usually when the unit is very hot. Any one else?
> 
> 
> So, I called Onkyo and they suggested to reset the receiver which I did. Then it did it again, the sound muted, so turned off and turned back on and all sound was fine. So, I put a small fan to cool down the receiver and the "muting" never happened again, so, I believe the problem is due to the heating. It's not shutting down because it overheats, it just I guess causes the sound to go off first for some reason. Onkyo suggest 6" clearance, but I can only get about 2", so I'm adding a CabCool1202 Dual 120mm Fan Cooler anyway because it does worry me about the longetivity of this system at this high temperatures. I got this fans at coolerguys.com. Haven't installed them but I noticed with the small fan I was using the unit felt ALOT cooler. The fan has a thermostat that it suppousely kicks in at 86 degrees and shuts off at 81. I'll update this once I install the fan. Thanks!



I tried this Cabcool Dual 120mm Fans and they work really nice. At first the fans were noisy, so I contacted coolerguys.com and they tested a separate set of fans and confirmed these were at 27db. Arrived within a few days and replace them and I can hear the fans but everything must be REALLY quite to hear them moving, so for regular movie/music use you cannot hear the fans at all! I have the two fans just sitting on top of the receiver and blowing the hot air out. The unit is alot cooler now and I have not experienced the sound "muting" so it must be a heat issue here. Also the fans have a thermal controler so the fans turn on at 86 degrees and turn off at 81 automatically, really nice! The Cabcool comes in a 1, 2, or 3 fan configuration. I got the 2 fan configuration although I think a 1 fan would have done the job to keep the receiver cooler. So, I definetly encourage some type of fan to keep the heat out. I don't see how any electronic can survive many years of use at this constant high temperatures. Best wishes!


----------



## astroinhouston

One thing I can't find in this thread or on the Onkyo site. Does the receiver in this system allow for 2 zones? I want to hear music or movies in my gameroom and on my patio outside as well. I have a 60" LG on the way, and I am jonesing to get a system setup.


Thanks for any insight.


----------



## TnTBigman

 http://onkyousa.com/searchResults.cf...em=HT-S9100THX 


yes it does. page 18 in the manual. 7.1 in the theater room, 2 channel stereo in the other room. Disclaimer: Digital input sources are not output

by speaker set B. Only sources connected to analog inputs are output.


----------



## atlantajoseph

*Please help*...


I have had my new S9100 for a little over two months. It worked fine for a couple of weeks and then started shutting off by itself just a few seconds after being powered on. It has done this consistently every time, no matter how long it is turned off or unplugged. (I even went on vacation for two weeks with the unit unplugged, and it did the same thing on my first attempt to use it after returning.)


I have tried moving the unit, plugging it into different outlets, and removing ALL of the connected speaker wires and cables.... still no dice.


Any thoughts before I contact the dealer and/or Onkyo?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Colton

Sounds like a defective unit. Call Onkyo.


----------



## Colton

By the way, I did a comparison of calibrating the speakers with the setup (using Audyssey) and doing the test-tone process of the three listening areas and having Audyssey turned off. I found that Audyssey seems to take the loudness out of the speakers - no matter what I set the listening mode to. When I turned Audyssey equalizer off, the speakers produced a much louder and effective bass movie experience. Also, Audyssey seems to select the ceiling of how loud the volume can be set. After doing the Audyssey calibration, the volume would only go as high as +9 and no further. With Audyssey off, the full volume can be utilized (+19 or 99).


Anyone else notice this? Which do you prefer? Audyssey off or on?


----------



## arc03

If you use promo code HTS9152 at newegg, you can get this set for $795.20 with free shipping. It's good till 09/22. Just pulled the trigger on it. Now to look for wire, banana plugs, stands, and a couple more hdmi's.


----------



## arc03

Let me see if I'm on the right track with this since this is my first home theatre system.


12 pairs of banana plugs - http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


2 rolls of 14awg wire- http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 



Is that the correct amount of banana plugs? What connector would you recommend for the sub? Will I need a wire stripper? Sorry for the probably simple questions, I'm a newb.


----------



## Colton

Might want to add a quality subwoofer cable to that list.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## Uberspork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arc03* /forum/post/17199027
> 
> 
> If you use promo code HTS9152 at newegg, you can get this set for $795.20 with free shipping. It's good till 09/22. Just pulled the trigger on it. Now to look for wire, banana plugs, stands, and a couple more hdmi's.



Newegg just put the 9100 on sale today. I just used the above code HTS9152 and got the 9100 new for 719.99 with free shipping. Great Deal!


Thanks for the code arc03.


I'm really excited to get the system in. It will be my first home theater system. I just bought a Samsung 46" LED and a PS3 slim to pair it with.


----------



## thursdaynighter

Thanks for all the great advice on the forum, going to order the 9100 very soon and appreciate all the intelligent questions and answers.


----------



## arc03

Have my system all hooked up and sounds great. I am having trouble getting TrueHd or DTS-HD Master Audio though. I am using a PS3 and have it set to bitstream HDMI. I have all the sound settings selected but aac. Any tips?


----------



## Satyamdas

Hi guys, I am in desperate need of some help with my HT-S9100. I wish my first post wasn't a plea for technical assistance, but I'm really just a hardcore lurker of this forum who hasn't had anything to say before. I've read the manual and tried everything I can think of to no avail.


So here is my setup/problem, in as much detail as I can provide. I have a DirecTV HR23/PS3/360/Wii connected to my receiver all w/ HDMI (except for the Wii which I have connected w/ component). Then I have one HDMI going from my receiver to my Sammy 4096's HDMI1 input.


This is how my inputs are assigned. I've gone into the setup on the receiver and have them properly assigned to avoid any conflicts:


DirecTV - CBL/SAT

PS3 - DVD

360 - VCR/DVR

Wii - AUX (as an aside, ever since I reset my receiver I can't get my Wii to display at all either, but I hardly ever play it so it's not much of a concern)


The issue I'm having is that more often than not, I'm getting a No Signal display on my receiver and TV when I try to use my PS3 or 360. I have the game system on, and I know the connection is fine because I will have just played it the night before, or even hours before. Yet when I try to switch back from CBL/SAT to either DVD or VCR/DVR, the HDMI light will blink for about 15 seconds, then the PCM, HDMI, and DSP lights come on, but No Signal is also displayed. Sometimes just the DSP light comes on and ALL CH ST is displayed instead of No Signal, but still I get no picture or audio.


I've taken the 360/PS3 HDMI out of my receiver while it displays No Signal and the game system is on, put it into HDMI2 on my TV, and there is the picture and sound. So I know they ARE sending a signal. Where I am really confused is that CBL/SAT never fails to display. Ever. So every now and then, when I switch back to VCR/DVR or DVD to try it again, IT WORKS! I have no idea what is causing it to stop working, or what is causing it to start working again, and this is what is driving me insane. I'm pretty much at the mercy of the whims of my receiver, deciding whether it feels like working or not. If I had to guess, I would say something is up with the HDCP/encryption/handshake/whatever-it-does.


I've tried every combination of turning everything off and on in different orders, waiting different intervals between turning them on, and nothing seems to make a difference. I even reset my receiver, disconnected/reconnected everything, and the problem persists. What I do know is that when it is going to work, the picture will appear within 5 seconds, and I will get a DIALOG NORM +4 display immediately for whatever reason. When I see that display I know I'll get a signal. When it does work, I am VERY happy with the sound from this system.


I am at my wits end and would greatly appreciate any help anyone could offer.


----------



## superleo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arc03* /forum/post/17241728
> 
> 
> Have my system all hooked up and sounds great. I am having trouble getting TrueHd or DTS-HD Master Audio though. I am using a PS3 and have it set to bitstream HDMI. I have all the sound settings selected but aac. Any tips?



You can not get any type of HD sound from the PS3 by setting it to bitstream. It needs to be set to PCM and let the PS3 do the work, your receiver should show digital audio and should show all 5 or 7 + 1 channels active.


Disclaimer on PS3... for what I've read on the new slim model; the new slim PS3 can be set to bitstream and will send the right digital audio through the HDMI for the receiver to do the decoding, I have an older PS3 - 80g so I'm just going on this one base on what I've gather from different places.


If you want a full write up on how to set up the PS3 for BD playing I would suggest to go to the BluRay section of the forums where there is a thread for PS3 used as one and only BD player, or something like that.


Ok made it easy for all interested;


One and Only PS3 thread; http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=650544 


New PS3 slim thread; http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1172756


----------



## xt14

may be an odd question, but I've got the speaker setup and upgrading the amp to one of the newer 9.1 setups..but in need of another speaker..I'd like them to match..does anyone have an extra rear speaker (from this htib) they would like to part with?


----------



## goofy_golfer

Thanks to all the people here for helping me with my decision to buy the HT-S9100 system. I received it via UPS from Newegg. The box arrived in fair condition. Once opened the top row and middle row of Styrofoam were in many pieces and the bottom ones were fine. No visible damage found on receiver or speakers.

Here is my problem. My subwoofer powers up (red then blue light) but, I don't get any sound out of it. Tried new cable and on different receiver and still just the lights come on. Any possible fix? Take the back off and look?


Should I send the whole system thing back to Newegg or have the subwoofer shipped off to a service center (at my expense for shipping)?


----------



## xt14

before doing anything like that..may be a no brainer...make sure your volume knob is up...that you have the cable connected to the preout..and not the input on the receiver..and then test your tone on the GUI...and check that the sub is on through the interface..i know it's as basic as disabling the parking brake in your car...but it's a mistake I know i've made before...but espeically if youre getting the blue light it means there is some signal being received..good luck!


----------



## goofy_golfer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xt14* /forum/post/17261692
> 
> 
> before doing anything like that..may be a no brainer...make sure your volume knob is up...that you have the cable connected to the preout..and not the input on the receiver..and then test your tone on the GUI...and check that the sub is on through the interface..i know it's as basic as disabling the parking brake in your car...but it's a mistake I know i've made before...but espeically if youre getting the blue light it means there is some signal being received..good luck!



Thanks for getting back.

The RCA cable was in the preout (unplugged and replugged before testing again), tone test on GUI (raised the dbs on the GUI too)with knob turned up, no luck. I can hear a faint hum from the back, but it's from the built in power supply.


----------



## xt14

yah, looks like youre kind of stuck either way..i don't know the polocies of new egg, but onkyo definitely doesn't offer much help when most of their service centers are way out of drivers reach...i was thinking about shipping a receiver once..but that's i'm a good deal of money to ship something that heavy...at least they pay to ship it back :/


----------



## Rig85

Newegg will definitely replace it, if you say there was damage right out of the box.


I ordered from them, and one of the speakers was chipped/cracked on the back of it. Had to return the whole box to them, but they paid for it all, and got me a new set.


The only downside is that you will be without the set for a week or two...they don't ship out the second set until they receive the first one back (in my experience).


----------



## goofy_golfer

I was just about to give Newegg a call for a RMA on my system when I thought I would give the sub one more chance. I decided to take the back off the subwoofer and see it anything was loose or broken, at first it did not look as if anything was wrong. I then turned it over (solder side) and noticed a quarter sized glob of heat sink glue with tiny filaments of glue coming out of it on the circuit board, opposite the side where it its glued together. I cleaned it off and put it back together and powered it back on…..and did the finger touching on the end of the RCA cable and got some sound.

I quickly hooked up my cable back to the receiver, ran the speaker sound setup and I got SOUND…my golf ball wall display proceed to unload about 30 golf balls onto the floor! I forgot to turn the dbs down from my previous tests and I forgot to turn the knob down on the back of the sub.

To late to put in a movie to really see it in action. Thanks for everyone’s help.


----------



## Pigskincoach

All set to purchase this system now i am concerned. It seems there are issues with this receiver and the Panny G10 i am going to marry it to. Have any of you guys married this set up to a V10 or G10 Panny? Was wondering if all of these systems are having trouble or just some .......I have read the issues in the other forum but wanted input from you guys to......Thanks


----------



## Rig85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pigskincoach* /forum/post/17274242
> 
> 
> All set to purchase this system now i am concerned. It seems there are issues with this receiver and the Panny G10 i am going to marry it to. Have any of you guys married this set up to a V10 or G10 Panny? Was wondering if all of these systems are having trouble or just some .......I have read the issues in the other forum but wanted input from you guys to......Thanks



What thread? I have a P50G10 and this set, and have had zero issues.


EDIT: Okay. Found the thread you were talking about. And I *might* have the issue.


My receiver/TV combo takes 10-15 seconds to go from HD material to SD material; like 480p to 1080i stuff on my cable box. It shows a black screen while it's doing it. I never really thought much of it until I saw that thread. Sounds like it's having issues during the handshake. But, I don't have any static or issues (besides the slowness) when changing inputs and whatnot.


----------



## helloman

Currently HTS9100 is on sale at NewEgg for 799 plus free shipping with 100$ off from promotion code SYSTEM9301X.


I am moving into a new home around Mid November. Should I wait for a better deal or jump into this. I didn't have good experience with NewEgg before. I have already pre-wired my new home for this. I want to have this setup in the first week itself.


----------



## Pigskincoach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rig85* /forum/post/17274862
> 
> 
> What thread? I have a P50G10 and this set, and have had zero issues.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Okay. Found the thread you were talking about. And I *might* have the issue.
> 
> 
> My receiver/TV combo takes 10-15 seconds to go from HD material to SD material; like 480p to 1080i stuff on my cable box. It shows a black screen while it's doing it. I never really thought much of it until I saw that thread. Sounds like it's having issues during the handshake. But, I don't have any static or issues (besides the slowness) when changing inputs and whatnot.



I guess you can call Panny if you think it is worth it for the rep to do a firm wear upgrade. I think i am still going with the 58 V10, i think it is the best display as close to 60 inches in my price target as i can get. The Onkyo setup seems to be the best set-up as well. Really have not decided on the blu-ray player yet.


Check That: Going with the Oppo


----------



## McCrutchy

FYI -- I had decided to purchase this HTiB after reading its many positive online reviews. Newegg has it for $899 + a $100 off coupon code that seems to renew weekly, but they wanted $63.00 in tax because I'm in New Jersey. So I found it at a place called Bottom Line Telecommunications which have it for $791.41 with (no kidding) free UPS or FedEx (depending on your location) Ground delivery and $2.00 Handling for a total of $793.41 shipped (possible sales tax in CT, FL). Plus, they ship same day if you order by 4:45pm EST. I ordered one yesterday (10/15/09) and FedEX Ground tried to deliver it today (10/16/09)! Too bad I wasn't there to sign for it!


An interesting caveat is that BLT will not accept a free e-mail account (Gmail, Hotmail, Yahoo!, etc.) when ordering, so in my case I used a university e-mail account I have.


I know it may sound too good to be true, but there is a minor catch. *Onkyo's manufacturer warranty is voided if you don't buy from an authorized dealer.* Upon finding this out, I looked around and found that SquareTrade would sell me a 3-year warranty with accident coverage for about $120 direct from them, which is less than the HT-S9100THX SquareTrade warranty from Vann's which costs $150 because of Vann's $850 price tag for the Onkyo.


I'm really glad I found these options and I wanted to share them here.


----------



## LanceX

I have my couch against a wall and my wife doesnt want to re-arrange furniture.


I understand the speakers are kinda close to me but If i set my back 4 up like this would the sound be real good for me??


my couch is like 6 feet wide and I sit in the middle so id be usually 2-3 feet away from those


Would this setup be an ideal setup?? It would be the best i could do w/out moving furniture


----------



## rickey498

I have a 12x18x7 room in my basement. I am thinking about buying this system. I have an okay system right now, but I want something that gets loud. I mostly watch moives, but every once in a while I like to listen to music really load. Let me know if you guys think this is the system for me.


----------



## IRH84F

Hey guys, can I lay my side speakers on their sides?

Will it damage the speaker or anything?


----------



## LanceX

I just recieved my system, FRICKING AMAZING!!! Im 23 and I got excited like a damn school girl(yes im a man).


It sounds SOOOO good. Played my xbox and when I turned the subwoofer high I thought my house was going to break.


Playing games on the 7.1 is AMAZING!!! When I hear a grenade behind me it plays directly behind me if i turn around the sound goes through all the channels til it plays in front of me.



omfg i cant wait to play more


----------



## Rig85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IRH84F* /forum/post/17397576
> 
> 
> Hey guys, can I lay my side speakers on their sides?
> 
> Will it damage the speaker or anything?



I'm sure it wouldn't do any damage...especially since these babies have wooden boxes.


----------



## Mr. Fuzz

I think I may have the dreaded HDMI handshake problem.


The HT-R960 receiver is not picking up the signals from the Satellite box or the PS3.


The optical audio from the PS3 passes through just fine. Tuner works fine.


HD channels started experiencing the problem first...it would cause the picture to freeze intermittently. The SD channels were fine.


Now, it doesn't see the signal at all for either. The PS3 will show the main menu but when you start a Blu-Ray it loses the signal and gives the "no signal detected".


Going to call Onkyo...wish me luck...from reading around here...I will probably need it.


BTW...have had no problems for 10 months...this just started in the last week and is getting worse.


----------



## Mr. Fuzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Satyamdas* /forum/post/17242230
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I am in desperate need of some help with my HT-S9100. I wish my first post wasn't a plea for technical assistance, but I'm really just a hardcore lurker of this forum who hasn't had anything to say before. I've read the manual and tried everything I can think of to no avail.
> 
> 
> So here is my setup/problem, in as much detail as I can provide. I have a DirecTV HR23/PS3/360/Wii connected to my receiver all w/ HDMI (except for the Wii which I have connected w/ component). Then I have one HDMI going from my receiver to my Sammy 4096's HDMI1 input.
> 
> 
> This is how my inputs are assigned. I've gone into the setup on the receiver and have them properly assigned to avoid any conflicts:
> 
> 
> DirecTV - CBL/SAT
> 
> PS3 - DVD
> 
> 360 - VCR/DVR
> 
> Wii - AUX (as an aside, ever since I reset my receiver I can't get my Wii to display at all either, but I hardly ever play it so it's not much of a concern)
> 
> 
> The issue I'm having is that more often than not, I'm getting a No Signal display on my receiver and TV when I try to use my PS3 or 360. I have the game system on, and I know the connection is fine because I will have just played it the night before, or even hours before. Yet when I try to switch back from CBL/SAT to either DVD or VCR/DVR, the HDMI light will blink for about 15 seconds, then the PCM, HDMI, and DSP lights come on, but No Signal is also displayed. Sometimes just the DSP light comes on and ALL CH ST is displayed instead of No Signal, but still I get no picture or audio.
> 
> 
> I've taken the 360/PS3 HDMI out of my receiver while it displays No Signal and the game system is on, put it into HDMI2 on my TV, and there is the picture and sound. So I know they ARE sending a signal. Where I am really confused is that CBL/SAT never fails to display. Ever. So every now and then, when I switch back to VCR/DVR or DVD to try it again, IT WORKS! I have no idea what is causing it to stop working, or what is causing it to start working again, and this is what is driving me insane. I'm pretty much at the mercy of the whims of my receiver, deciding whether it feels like working or not. If I had to guess, I would say something is up with the HDCP/encryption/handshake/whatever-it-does.
> 
> 
> I've tried every combination of turning everything off and on in different orders, waiting different intervals between turning them on, and nothing seems to make a difference. I even reset my receiver, disconnected/reconnected everything, and the problem persists. What I do know is that when it is going to work, the picture will appear within 5 seconds, and I will get a DIALOG NORM +4 display immediately for whatever reason. When I see that display I know I'll get a signal. When it does work, I am VERY happy with the sound from this system.
> 
> 
> I am at my wits end and would greatly appreciate any help anyone could offer.



Sounds like my problem...the HDMI card is probably bad. I am contacting Onkyo tomorrow.


I, too, love the sound from this system. For nearly 10 months everything was great...now this "no signal" is starting to anger me. I thought my components were not sending signals or the unit was over-heating (I have fans to pull the heat away) and went through the entire spectrum of changing/switching HDMI cables - ferrite core and non-ferrite core.


Only one conclusion the...the HDMI Card is bad.


Some are having the same problem with the Onkyo 606 receiver.


----------



## Mr. Fuzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arc03* /forum/post/17241728
> 
> 
> Have my system all hooked up and sounds great. I am having trouble getting TrueHd or DTS-HD Master Audio though. I am using a PS3 and have it set to bitstream HDMI. I have all the sound settings selected but aac. Any tips?



You have to update your PS3 firmware (I think version 2.3 or something). The PS3 did NOT originally allow for this to work. It now does with the firmware update.


The latest PS3 firmware is 3.01 or something.


Hope this helps.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr. Fuzz* /forum/post/17402851
> 
> 
> You have to update your PS3 firmware (I think version 2.3 or something). The PS3 did NOT originally allow for this to work. It now does with the firmware update.
> 
> 
> The latest PS3 firmware is 3.01 or something.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.




I don't think that's quite right!


The older PS3 still does not bitstream TrueHD or DTS-MA thru HDMI. It decodes it first and sends it out as multichannel lossless PCM. *The new PS3 Slim does* bitstream TrueHD and DTS-MA via HDMI.


Here is Official PS3 FAQ thread. Look at post #2 under Audio Settings
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=931796


----------



## afrogt

From the PS3 FAQ's.

*Why doesn't the Dolby TrueHD or DTS HD-Master Audio light on my AV Receiver (AVR) come on when I'm playing BDs with these lossless audio formats?*


Because the original generation of PS3s use hardware that cannot bitstream the lossless Dolby and DTS audio formats via the HDMI output, the only option available for getting lossless multichannel audio out of these PS3 consoles is allowing the PS3 to do the decoding itself and then output, via HDMI, the decoded multichannel audio using Linear Pulse Code Modulation (LPCM). The AVR may have an indicator showing that the input is PCM, LPCM, MLPCM, or something similar. The AVR would only activate the Dolby TrueHD or DTS HD-MA light if it were doing the decoding. It would only be doing this if the source device were outputting these advanced audio formats as a bitstream and the original PS3 is not capable of doing this. The end result in sound quality is in most cases essentially the same (depending on the specific capabilities of the AVR) whether the decoding is being done by the PS3 vs. having the AVR do the decoding.


The new "PS3 Slim" design uses a later generation of HDMI hardware that is capable of bitstream output via HDMI of all of the Blu-ray Disc audio formats, including the lossless Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD-MA formats. Thus, with this new generation of PS3 hardware consumers that connect their PS3 Slim to a modern AVR via HDMI will have the choice of configuring the PS3 to internally decode the audio and the output this decoded audio in LPCM format (via the HDMI output) or having the PS3 bitstream the undecoded audio on to their AVR and allowing rhe AVR to do the decoding. In this latter case the AVR should indicate the specific audio format being output from the disc (i.e., including Dolby TrueHD or DTS HD-MA when those are available). Note that some Blu-ray Disc titles that do include one or more lossless audio tracks may only play the lossless track (instead of standard Dolby Digital or DTS) once the user has selected the lossless fromat from the disc's audio setup menu, while other Blu-ray titles may automatically default to the lossless audio track. This behavior is normal and is under the control of each movie studio when they create (author) their Blu-ray Discs.


----------



## NateFg2

my only complaint/gripe with this system is u have to take the volume up 3/4 full volume to really get impacting sound, unless im missing something in the settings.


----------



## Mr. Fuzz

afrogt is correct. The older PS3 does NOT bitstream.


Prior to the firmware 2.3 it wouldn't even PCM the advanced audio, now it does; although still not via bitstream.


----------



## Eryeal

Sorry for the noob question on this system, but -


Can the receiver convert component input to HDMI output?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## LanceX

How do i get ProLogic IIx game mode?? I can select movie and music but cant find game mode. Please help


----------



## avnstf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eryeal* /forum/post/17410145
> 
> 
> Sorry for the noob question on this system, but -
> 
> 
> Can the receiver convert component input to HDMI output?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



yes...in fact, as I understand it, if you have something going IN on component, the signal is automatically made available via the hdmi output - the manual, as I remember, recommends that you take that signal to the TV via component (thereby letting the TV do the upconversion), rather than using the hdmi output.


However, for one of my units, I send it to the receiver via component, and ONLY use the HDMI connection to my TV, and - in comparing the PQ of a high-quality broadcast (1080i from CBS) with that from a unit going to the receiver via hdmi - I cannot tell the difference...


for whatever that is worth...


(In fact, I am now watching one of Ken Burns programs on the national parks recorded on the component-connected unit, and the PQ is beeyoutiful...)


----------



## Eryeal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avnstf* /forum/post/17414233
> 
> 
> yes...in fact, as I understand it, if you have something going IN on component, the signal is automatically made available via the hdmi output - the manual, as I remember, recommends that you take that signal to the TV via component (thereby letting the TV do the upconversion), rather than using the hdmi output.
> 
> 
> However, for one of my units, I send it to the receiver via component, and ONLY use the HDMI connection to my TV, and - in comparing the PQ of a high-quality broadcast (1080i from CBS) with that from a unit going to the receiver via hdmi - I cannot tell the difference...
> 
> 
> for whatever that is worth...
> 
> 
> (In fact, I am now watching one of Ken Burns programs on the national parks recorded on the component-connected unit, and the PQ is beeyoutiful...)



Thanks for the answer! Very much appreciated!


----------



## LanceX

.


----------



## raven8474

Hi,

I'm trying to flush mount this system to the wall using the keyhole mounts and have this question. If the screw goes into the stud how do you get the wire to come in behind the speaker through the wall. Is there enough clearance. Sorry if this is unclear.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Electrical_Eng

can the system work in 5.1 mode as well and is this system the best sounding thing under 2k and do you feel that the person talking or singer is next to you instead of behind a curtain.


----------



## Electrical_Eng

if you increase loudness is the audio quality maintained or drops quickly


----------



## LanceX

How do i get ProLogic IIx game mode?? I can select movie and music but cant find game mode. Please help


what modes you all use for gaming? im using THX IS Game but i want prologic game :/. how do i get it


----------



## emaremare

Could anyone that has the unit tell me the exact dimensions because i am discovering different dimensions on u.s. site and different on european and different on reviewers sites.


I am asking this because i have a shelf which is tall exactly 17.8 cm and it is only front open. its 47.5 cm deep and 120 cm wide. Its all wood and i am considering the unit ventilation problem posibility. So it can fit, but will it overheat?????


so if it is not a problem could any of u lucky people just measure how tall is the unit i would appriceate that.


Thanks in advance


----------



## afrogt

I wouldn't put that Onkyo receiver in there. They are already known to get hot and the receiver is just a shade under 7" tall. It'll most likely overheat in the space you gave.


----------



## wassupdud21

can someone help me with this receiver just finished installing it but im having audio problems. when i play music or videos on my ps3 i get no sound. if i play bluray movie or a game theres sound. how can i fix this


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LanceX* /forum/post/17375637
> 
> 
> I have my couch against a wall and my wife doesnt want to re-arrange furniture.
> 
> 
> I understand the speakers are kinda close to me but If i set my back 4 up like this would the sound be real good for me??
> 
> 
> my couch is like 6 feet wide and I sit in the middle so id be usually 2-3 feet away from those
> 
> 
> Would this setup be an ideal setup?? It would be the best i could do w/out moving furniture



sorry for responding to your question with another question (yeah, dialog straight out of Bolt







).


could you please post a link to the brand of the speaker stands ? they look cool.


----------



## falafala

my apartment room size is around 14x18 and want to know what's the thinnest speaker wire i can get away with. The reason is, i don't want to mess up my landlord's carpets or walls, so wondering if there is a an alternate way of hiding cables ? right now i am hiding the wire of my previous HTB by tucking it along the wall-floor intersection and by putting a tape over it if it has to cross a the carpet. So thinner wire is preferred in that sense.


what is the gauge of the speaker wire that comes with this box ? (i have yet to receive my order)


i purchased an 12AWG wire based on some reviews here and was shocked to see the very thick size of the wire. i am going to return it as i think i should be able to get away with something thinner, as the longest wire length for my apartment room would be less then 25 feet.


i am assuming 8 ohm load, so from this website (www dot roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm#wiretable ) it seems i can get away with 18AWG ?


appreciate any help !


----------



## mike--

I just hooked this up and the sound is awesome! So many listening choices to choose from! However, I can't seem to get any reading on True HD, I have an Oppo BD-83 as my DVD, and I've hooked it up by Optical, also Multichannel, and HDMI, and I still can't receive any True HD signal from any BluRay discs that have that. When I scroll through the Listening Modes it never comes up. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## thursdaynighter

Does the 9100 come with headphone jack(s)? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## falafala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falafala* /forum/post/17503547
> 
> 
> my apartment room size is around 14x18 and want to know what's the thinnest speaker wire i can get away with. The reason is, i don't want to mess up my landlord's carpets or walls, so wondering if there is a an alternate way of hiding cables ? right now i am hiding the wire of my previous HTB by tucking it along the wall-floor intersection and by putting a tape over it if it has to cross a the carpet. So thinner wire is preferred in that sense.
> 
> 
> what is the gauge of the speaker wire that comes with this box ? (i have yet to receive my order)
> 
> 
> i purchased an 12AWG wire based on some reviews here and was shocked to see the very thick size of the wire. i am going to return it as i think i should be able to get away with something thinner, as the longest wire length for my apartment room would be less then 25 feet.
> 
> 
> i am assuming 8 ohm load, so from this website (www dot roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm#wiretable ) it seems i can get away with 18AWG ?
> 
> 
> appreciate any help !



Ok, not having got any responses, here is my own reply. i hooked it up using 22 AWG speaker cables supplied and compared it with a thicker oxygen free copper 18AWG cable and dont notice any difference.


i am guessing the THX certification would have included the cables supplied and so as long as one doesn't need longer cables, the Onkyo supplied cables should be good enough.


again i am not an audiophile, so my conclusions might be wrong, so would appreciate any objective feedback on the cable quality.


----------



## thursdaynighter

Well I bite the bullet today and bought the 9100 from Amazon (under $850)...a question though, why are banana plugs needed?


----------



## ickysmits

^They're not.


However:

On the receiver end it makes it A LOT easier when you want to move things around or clean stuff up behind the receiver. Having to unscrew each binding post and later insert the wire and tighten in a cramped space is worth the money for babana plugs.


On the speaker side it might be less necessary but it might look better and you could make the arguement banana plus could be a quick release if someone trips on the wire and yanks over the speaker.


----------



## Rig85

If you are going to have to move your system around at some point in the near future, banana plugs are DEFINITELY recommended. Way faster (and nicer looking) with them.


----------



## wassupdud21

can someone help me with this receiver just finished installing it but im having audio problems. when i play music or videos on my ps3 i get no sound. with music i have to switch the frequency for it to work. but when i play videos that are on my ps3 console there is no sound at all. the ps3 settings are set at pcm. another thing is when i put an actual bluray movie in, theres no sound on some trailers and on the menu for any movies. how can i fix this please i need help. anyone experience this also what im i doing wrong.


----------



## thursdaynighter

What is the best type of 12 guage wire for this set? I went to Monoprice and saw different types. I am real excited to get this and need to explain to my wife why we have a new large home theater system. Just moving into our first house and looking forward to being able to build a nice setup.


----------



## Rig85

I'm using this . Works great.


----------



## truwrxtacy

hey guys i just got my system set up, but when i play blue ray through my PS3 , the receiver does not say HDMI, i saw a post about it earlier in this thread but i didn't really understand it. Can somone explain it to me please.


----------



## Eryeal

Hey guys,


Is the general consensus that the best mode to be in on TV/Movie 5.1 sources is "THX Surround EX" to expand to 7.1 playback?


What's the best mode that you find for PS3 games - is it "THX IX Games"?


----------



## Dolphmet

Do you need to buy a Blu Ray player with this system?


----------



## Phizzle248

I was having problems with video and sound threw my ps3. SO I used a thicker gauge hdmi output wire from my receiver to my tv and everything works perfectly now...good luck


----------



## digifan29

Hello. I am new here.


I recently upgraded from a Logictech Z2300 (meant for PC use) to an Onkyo 9100THX. I set up everything using the Audigy microphone method. When playing through any non-hdmi source, bass is underwhelming. I am outputing music through optical and is doesnt base lacks the impact it had using a headphone jack to my old pc speakers.


I can't seem to find crossover settings on this receiver. I can find settings that allow me to adjust +- db for ~5 different frequencies for each speaker, but I thought crossover is where you set the frequency that each speaker kicks in at? I hear the onkyo receiver is a decent one, so I would be surprised if it didn't have crossover control. My "Speaker Configuration" page only lets me put "Yes" or "No" for each speaker set, there is no large or small option I can find.


Also, despite what I read online, the HDMI pass-through degrades picture quality from my XBox 360, it makes everything brighter and gives it a greenish cast .


Thanks in advance!


----------



## echoes2009

Hello


As you can read at http://www.audyssey.com/technology/m...ml/Audyssey2EQ Audyssey 2EQ (the one Onkyo has) does'nt calibrate the subwoofer. I've mailed Onkyo Customercare Europe:

I 've calibrated the speakers with Audyssey 2EQ™ .
The sound experience is ok, but ..
My experience is that the subwoofer is staying almost continu in standby when playing CD's or music-DVD's.
It's activated with DVD-movies.
My question is how do I manually adjust the crossover frequencies, in
such a way that the subwoofer is more active.
Thanks in advance.

The reply from Onkyo :

Thank you very much for your message and your interest in ONKYO products.
You have reached the support/help desk for ONKYO Europe.
It is normal that depending on the level the subwoofer will stand in
standby during CD-playback.
Only with DVD you have LFE-channel so there is more level for the
subwoofer.
There is no possibility to change crossover frequency.
The only way of influence is speaker level/subwoofer.
We hope to have given you appropriate help and information and would very
much appreciate your decision for ONKYO products now and in the future.



So there is no possibility to change crossover frequency.


The only way of influence is speaker level/subwoofer.


I did it doing the following, that (in my opinion) works:


Setup

2.Speaker Setup

2.3 Level Cal

Subwfr, I changed to -1.0 dB (I thought the standard value is -8 dB)

Save settings



Success and I am one of the few who don't have a PS3 or a LCD or plasmaTV.


Sorry for my English, I hope you understand what I wrote.


----------



## NaughtiusMaximus

Hi Everyone


After reading all of the posts on this system and doing my own research I placed my order on Amazon a few days ago. My system will be arriving on Monday.


One thing I noticed is that people were having some difficulty finding speaker stands for this system. After a great deal of chasing my butt looking at what was suggested here I decided I would build my own.


This is my plan:


My father is a plumber and I decided that Schedule 40 3" PVC pipe would be a good solution to get the speakers off the floor. Filling the pipe partially with sand should provide enough ballast to keep the stands from tipping over.


The challenge came in when I needed to find an aesthetically pleasing way to attach a platform to the top and bottom of the pipe. I chose an inside fitting closet flange for both the top and bottom of the pipe. These were not a regularly stocked item at lowes so I had to order them today. For the entire project (all 6 speakers) I had to order twelve pcs. They cost about 50 bucks total.


3" PVC Pipe costs about 1.12 a foot. You can get it in 10 foot lengths and only waste a few feet of it if you're making 36" high stands.


It is my plan to cut the platforms for the speakers to exactly the same dimensions out of 3/4" plywood. I will probably make the base a little larger than that just so they've got enough of a footprint not to be tippy. I have some plywood laying around I'm planning to use for this.


Some of you may be wondering how I'm going to un-fugly the pipe and the answer is flat black paint made by Krylon specifically for use on plastics.


The good news is that if all goes as planned I can build all the stands for less than 100 bucks which is substantially less than it would cost to buy 6 rickety crap fiberboard ones. Another nice thing is I should be able to make a stable enough stand to get the rear surrounds 3 feet above my head as suggested by the gods of THX.


Anyway that's my evil plan to take over the world. I would be delighted to post some pictures of these when I'm finished building them.


Thanks to all for the reviews of this system. It will be replacing an old Sony ProLogic 1 system so I am expecting to be blown away.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dolphmet* /forum/post/17580698
> 
> 
> Do you need to buy a Blu Ray player with this system?



You don't NEED to buy a blu ray player at all, but I'd recommend getting one. The picture and sound is impressive!


----------



## rpggamer

Hi Everybody,


I'm finally considering doing a proper home theater, but there's so many things I'm worried about. If someone could find the time to help me out, I'd greatly appreciate it.


Ok, my room is 15x21. Too small for this unit? Also, I use that size loosely because there's more room to the side, but there's a badly placed column that will make it pretty much impossible to use that space as part of the theater. Will this degrade sound quality if the speakers are centered on a part of the room that isn't really the center of the room? I was also wondering about seating locations. The way I'm looking at it, some people will have to side close to underneath the side speakers. Will this be ok?


I've never even experienced a proper home theater so I just want to be sure everything is going to work out alright. Thanks for any help anyone can give me.


----------



## Dolphmet

Can this be setup as a 5.1? If so is it easy to do? 2 extra speakers is too much for my room


----------



## NaughtiusMaximus

Dolphmet - yes you can use this as a 5.1 system. If you're going to do that you can set up the other two speakers in another room in a Set A and Set B configuration. In your main room you'd have 5.1 and in the other room you'd have a stereo LR configuration.


I don't have my system yet - it's arriving on Monday but I got this information out of the instruction manual. Note that the stereo pair will only work with analog sources.


I can't see any reason why you couldn't leave the other two speakers out of your setup and simply not hook them up if you chose to go that route. I am not sure if the receiver can detect what's hooked up or not in setup mode so you'd have to try it out.


----------



## justflie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NaughtiusMaximus* /forum/post/17609625
> 
> 
> Dolphmet - yes you can use this as a 5.1 system. If you're going to do that you can set up the other two speakers in another room in a Set A and Set B configuration. In your main room you'd have 5.1 and in the other room you'd have a stereo LR configuration.
> 
> 
> I don't have my system yet - it's arriving on Monday but I got this information out of the instruction manual. Note that the stereo pair will only work with analog sources.
> 
> 
> I can't see any reason why you couldn't leave the other two speakers out of your setup and simply not hook them up if you chose to go that route. I am not sure if the receiver can detect what's hooked up or not in setup mode so you'd have to try it out.



I'm pretty sure that it will detect if the speakers are there or not. If it doesn't, one of the audio setup menus allows you to selectively "turn off" speakers.


----------



## Dolphmet

So I don't have to hook them up at all? Thats probably what i would do. I don't have the room for those 2 other speakers so I don't want them up at all


----------



## oligeo

Hi Dolphmet,


Bear in mind that if you do not connect all the 7 speakers + ths Sub, the Audissey autosetup will faill. For it to run, you need all the speakers hooked. But after that, you can remove the 2 that you don't want


Oli


----------



## echoes2009




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dolphmet* /forum/post/17611543
> 
> 
> So I don't have to hook them up at all? Thats probably what i would do. I don't have the room for those 2 other speakers so I don't want them up at all



I had the same problem with the HT-S9100.Our room is 18x12 feet.


You can use 5.1 setup with the HT-S9100 without problems.

You can tell the receiver which speakers are connected (Setup, 2. Speaker Setup, 2-1. Sp Config).

With Audyssey 2EQ® setup it goes automatically (Oligeo, I never had problems with Audyssey and a 5.1 setup).


Be ware, Audyssey 2EQ® does not calibrate the subwoofer ! See my post at page 24.


So don't worry, be happy (you already have decided which system you are going to buy).


Success.


----------



## scubastevedotbiz

Ok I'm about to pull the trigger on this unit. At the two least expensive places I've found (Amazon & BTL) on the I-net there is a difference in the part number both show HT-S9100THX but BTL shows it with a "-B" or HT-S9100THX-B. I don't find anything on Onyko's site. Is there any significance to the -B at BTL?


----------



## Eryeal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oligeo* /forum/post/17612853
> 
> 
> Hi Dolphmet,
> 
> 
> Bear in mind that if you do not connect all the 7 speakers + ths Sub, the Audissey autosetup will faill. For it to run, you need all the speakers hooked. But after that, you can remove the 2 that you don't want
> 
> 
> Oli



This isn't true .. Audyssey detects missing speakers and removes them from the configuration. Running Audyssey with 7.1 and then removing the two speakers will mess up your configuration and processing unless you manually make adjustments.


----------



## mike--




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike--* /forum/post/17511166
> 
> 
> I just hooked this up and the sound is awesome! So many listening choices to choose from! However, I can't seem to get any reading on True HD, I have an Oppo BD-83 as my DVD, and I've hooked it up by Optical, also Multichannel, and HDMI, and I still can't receive any True HD signal from any BluRay discs that have that. When I scroll through the Listening Modes it never comes up. What am I doing wrong?



Any help with this would be appreciated..............


----------



## Rig85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eryeal* /forum/post/17631722
> 
> 
> This isn't true .. Audyssey detects missing speakers and removes them from the configuration. Running Audyssey with 7.1 and then removing the two speakers will mess up your configuration and processing unless you manually make adjustments.



I had the issue the other poster mentioned. I could never get Audyssey to work...UNLESS I had the back two speakers in place. It would just fail configuration if I didn't have the back two speakers in place.


But, like you mentioned, it would definitely mess the configuration up, so I simply didn't use Audyssey until I was able to fit all the speakers into my living room.


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rig85* /forum/post/17633568
> 
> 
> I had the issue the other poster mentioned. I could never get Audyssey to work...UNLESS I had the back two speakers in place. It would just fail configuration if I didn't have the back two speakers in place.
> 
> 
> But, like you mentioned, it would definitely mess the configuration up, so I simply didn't use Audyssey until I was able to fit all the speakers into my living room.



I bought mine last Christmas, and I can tell you that there is something wrong with your situation. When I run Audyssey, it does recognize that I only have 5 speakers hooked up, makes adjustments accordingly. You may want to sent it out for warranty repair. BTW, I work for Onkyo, so, I'm pretty accurate with my facts.


----------



## DieselDan

wow excellent info thanx soul


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DieselDan* /forum/post/17638861
> 
> 
> wow excellent info thanx soul



My pleasure, Diesel


----------



## Eryeal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rig85* /forum/post/17633568
> 
> 
> I had the issue the other poster mentioned. I could never get Audyssey to work...UNLESS I had the back two speakers in place. It would just fail configuration if I didn't have the back two speakers in place.
> 
> 
> But, like you mentioned, it would definitely mess the configuration up, so I simply didn't use Audyssey until I was able to fit all the speakers into my living room.



Maybe it could be that you need to be sure the back 2 speakers are hooked up, but NOT the surround speakers. Perhaps this is what gives Audyssey problems.


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eryeal* /forum/post/17645903
> 
> 
> Maybe it could be that you need to be sure the back 2 speakers are hooked up, but NOT the surround speakers. Perhaps this is what gives Audyssey problems.



Actually, the rear speakers are optional in Audyssey as most people don't have the room to fit 7.1 speakers. If working properly, Audyssey does not require the rears. I suggest calling Onkyo tech support.


----------



## Rig85

I'm not gonna worry about it for mine. Like I said, it worked just fine as soon as I hooked up all the speakers. The first time I was running Audyssey, I only had five set in place (while I made room to put the back speakers in).


----------



## mike--




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike--* /forum/post/17633208
> 
> 
> Any help with this would be appreciated..............





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike--* /forum/post/17511166
> 
> 
> I just hooked this up and the sound is awesome! So many listening choices to choose from! However, I can't seem to get any reading on True HD, I have an Oppo BD-83 as my DVD, and I've hooked it up by Optical, also Multichannel, and HDMI, and I still can't receive any True HD signal from any BluRay discs that have that. When I scroll through the Listening Modes it never comes up. What am I doing wrong?



............any help at all on this..........3rd post???


----------



## afrogt

The ONLY way to get the TrueHD signal to light up on your receiver is by HDMI. But your Oppo must also be set to bitstream HDMI audio. And turn secondary audio OFF.


Check the instruction manual on your Oppo or there is a huge Oppo owners thread in the Blu Ray section.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1124287


----------



## John Stockton

Does anyone know If and where, I can purchase the HT-R960 MDC model receiver which comes with this package, by itself??


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Stockton* /forum/post/17671780
> 
> 
> Does anyone know If and where, I can purchase the HT-R960 MDC model receiver which comes with this package, by itself??



This receiver only comes as part of HT-S9100THX, so, it cannot be purchased separately. But there are other receivers in the Onkyo line up that has similar specs.


----------



## John Stockton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamatosoul* /forum/post/17673442
> 
> 
> This receiver only comes as part of HT-S9100THX, so, it cannot be purchased separately. But there are other receivers in the Onkyo line up that has similar specs.



I looked at the Onkyo site but could not find anything similar to this. Can anyone recommend any models??


Its got to have HDMI inputs, able to decode Tru HD and DTS HD MA and be 7.1 and priced in the same range as the 960.


Thanks


----------



## oligeo

The Tx-SR 607 is pretty close to the 960


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpggamer* /forum/post/17606693
> 
> 
> Hi Everybody,
> 
> 
> I'm finally considering doing a proper home theater, but there's so many things I'm worried about. If someone could find the time to help me out, I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Ok, my room is 15x21. Too small for this unit? Also, I use that size loosely because there's more room to the side, but there's a badly placed column that will make it pretty much impossible to use that space as part of the theater. Will this degrade sound quality if the speakers are centered on a part of the room that isn't really the center of the room? I was also wondering about seating locations. The way I'm looking at it, some people will have to side close to underneath the side speakers. Will this be ok?
> 
> 
> I've never even experienced a proper home theater so I just want to be sure everything is going to work out alright. Thanks for any help anyone can give me.



this is a perfect system for your room size. post some pics of your room or draw a diagram. rule of thumb keep seating away from the side and rear walls.


----------



## thursdaynighter

Does the 9100 have a line in for an MP3 player? Just got the system and do not see anything like it. Plus, my manual is missing pages! Also, I have a Panasonic HTIB system (a dvd player that is also its own receiver), can that be hooked up to the 9100 (I loike that it's a 5 disc changer)? Thanks!


----------



## oligeo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thursdaynighter* /forum/post/17690598
> 
> 
> Does the 9100 have a line in for an MP3 player? Just got the system and do not see anything like it. Plus, my manual is missing pages! Also, I have a Panasonic HTIB system (a dvd player that is also its own receiver), can that be hooked up to the 9100 (I loike that it's a 5 disc changer)? Thanks!



Yes and No. Two solutions. The cheap on is to get a mini-kack to 2-cinch cable, plug the cinch into one of the entry at the front (the aux one) and plug the mini jack in the earphone plug of the ipod. Select the Aux source and there you are


You can also get the dock for Ipod availlable for this amp. It connects through a dedicated connector. Bonus, your Ipod will be fully integrated in the system and you can control it with the remote.


Oli


----------



## 92rslt1

Anyone know what the best setting is for the receiver? There is like a million different Thx and dts modes and to me they all sound different but good. What do you prefer? Currently im using Neo:6 wich if i understand correctly it simulates 7.1 from dvds. Also, theres an option for custom EQ settings in the menu. I left the EQ off. Is the best option to let the Audyssey handle it and leave the EQ off?


My only complaint, and its not really a complaint, was I wished the 9100 speakers hit louder. I guess i just expected more of a home stereo system instead of a home theater. I think I'm going to replace the front speakers with a set of klipsh F3's and the rears with a set of F2's. I already replaced the sub with a klipsh synergy 12'' and I'm getting a synergy 10'' for mids. The klipsh 12 is very, very powerful but very low.

Its a great theater system and i recommend it to everyone, for the price and sound quality of a theater, its top notch. movies are amazing now and i cant stand to watch one without it.


----------



## kjmcdonald

Hi All,


I've been looking at the 6200, 7200, and 9100 for a while now.


In my research I've come up with a crazy idea and I wonder what everyone thinks of it?


Since it doesn't look like there wil be an S9200 anytime soon. How do you think buying the HT-RC180, and the SKS-HT870 speakers would compare to the S9100 system?


The RC180 is a definite upgrade over the RC160 in the S7200. It's almost an 807. Features wise it looks like an upgrade over the S9100 also.


It's the speakers I wonder about I guess, I can't figure out if they're the same, better, or worse than the ones in the S7200 or S9100.


Price wise, even adding in the UP-A1 iPod dock this idea is less than $300 more than the S7200 (which seems to be less than the diff between the RC160 and RC180.) I haven't checked the prices on the S9100 yet though.


What does everyone think?


----------



## kjmcdonald

Hi All,


I've been looking at the 6200, 7200, and 9100 for a while now.


In my research I've come up with a crazy idea and I wonder what everyone thinks of it?


Since it doesn't look like there wil be an S9200 anytime soon. How do you think buying the HT-RC180, and the SKS-HT870 speakers would compare to the S9100 system?


The RC180 is a definite upgrade over the RC160 in the S7200. It's almost an 807. Features wise it looks like an upgrade over the S9100 also.


It's the speakers I wonder about I guess, I can't figure out if they're the same, better, or worse than the ones in the S7200 or S9100.


Price wise, even adding in the UP-A1 iPod dock this idea is less than $300 more than the S7200 (which seems to be less than the diff between the RC160 and RC180.) I haven't checked the prices on the S9100 yet though.


What does everyone think?



-Kyle


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kjmcdonald* /forum/post/17723601
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I've been looking at the 6200, 7200, and 9100 for a while now.
> 
> 
> In my research I've come up with a crazy idea and I wonder what everyone thinks of it?
> 
> 
> Since it doesn't look like there wil be an S9200 anytime soon. How do you think buying the HT-RC180, and the SKS-HT870 speakers would compare to the S9100 system?
> 
> 
> The RC180 is a definite upgrade over the RC160 in the S7200. It's almost an 807. Features wise it looks like an upgrade over the S9100 also.
> 
> 
> It's the speakers I wonder about I guess, I can't figure out if they're the same, better, or worse than the ones in the S7200 or S9100.
> 
> 
> Price wise, even adding in the UP-A1 iPod dock this idea is less than $300 more than the S7200 (which seems to be less than the diff between the RC160 and RC180.) I haven't checked the prices on the S9100 yet though.
> 
> 
> What does everyone think?
> 
> 
> 
> -Kyle



i would get the RC160 or TX-SR607 with the paradigm 110 htib. as for SPL levels you will get more out of the S9100 speakers over the SKS-HT870/S7200.


----------



## kjmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osofast240sx* /forum/post/17723783
> 
> 
> i would get the RC160 or TX-SR607 with the paradigm 110 htib. as for SPL levels you will get more out of the S9100 speakers over the SKS-HT870/S7200.



I would get the RC160 (which is in the S7200) or SR607 too, if I didn't care about networking it and streaming content from the internet and/or PC.


To do that I need the RC180 (or NR807), and Speakers to match.


What is different about the Speakers in the S9100, over the others. Why do you recommend them more?


-Kyle


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kjmcdonald* /forum/post/17724407
> 
> 
> I would get the RC160 (which is in the S7200) or SR607 too, if I didn't care about networking it and streaming content from the internet and/or PC.
> 
> 
> To do that I need the RC180 (or NR807), and Speakers to match.
> 
> 
> What is different about the Speakers in the S9100, over the others. Why do you recommend them more?
> 
> 
> -Kyle



9100 has better frequency response( they are actually matched which is a huge plus)

9100 has better sound pressure numbers(Sensitivity)83db(LCR)81db(surrounds) vs. the 7200 79db(LCR)81(surrounds)

9100 8 ohm speakers vs. 7200 6 ohm

9100 5" woofer vs. 7200 3 1/4"

9100 front firing 12" sub vs. 7200 down firing 10"


----------



## kjmcdonald




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osofast240sx* /forum/post/17724535
> 
> 
> 9100 has better frequency response( they are actually matched which is a huge plus)
> 
> 9100 has better sound pressure numbers(Sensitivity)83db(LCR)81db(surrounds) vs. the 7200 79db(LCR)81(surrounds)
> 
> 9100 8 ohm speakers vs. 7200 6 ohm
> 
> 9100 5" woofer vs. 7200 3 1/4"
> 
> 9100 front firing 12" sub vs. 7200 down firing 10"





That's good to know. Thanks!


So while a S9200 (if it ever appeared,) might use the RC180, it would probably have speakers better than the S7200/HT870, and possibly better than the S9100 even.


-Kyle


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kjmcdonald* /forum/post/17724597
> 
> 
> That's good to know. Thanks!
> 
> 
> So while a S9200 (if it ever appeared,) might use the RC180, it would probably have speakers better than the S7200/HT870, and possibly better than the S9100 even.
> 
> 
> -Kyle



to put it simple the 7200 sounds good if you never heard the 9100. a better system would be the paradigm 110 HTIB on ebay for about 599 or less, paired with the onkyo 607.


----------



## [email protected]

Has anyone been experience odd HDMI issues. It seems like it may be a HDCP handshake issue. I have to restart devices multiple times to get the receiver to see the signal yet the same device when showing as no signal through the receiver plugged directly into the TV will show up and transmit audio just fine.


Any ideas or thoughts on this?


Just confirmed its the receiver experienced issue and power cycling the receiver 3 or 4 times caused the HDMI to pickup the signal.


Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/17728819
> 
> 
> Has anyone been experience odd HDMI issues. It seems like it may be a HDCP handshake issue. I have to restart devices multiple times to get the receiver to see the signal yet the same device when showing as no signal through the receiver plugged directly into the TV will show up and transmit audio just fine.
> 
> 
> Any ideas or thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> Just confirmed its the receiver experienced issue and power cycling the receiver 3 or 4 times caused the HDMI to pickup the signal.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?



I work for Onkyo and I recommend you call tech support. This is not normal.


----------



## [email protected]

Tech Support had me do a reset and then told me to send it in to the service center. Can't really be without my receiver during the holidays since we are entertaining will have to send it in after the new year.


----------



## Brandon T

I'v recently been looking into this HTIB. I found it at B&H for 799 but the shipping is around $200. Anyone know where i can find it where it is cheaper then 900 for product and shipping.


Thanks guys(and girls)


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandon T* /forum/post/17737623
> 
> 
> I'v recently been looking into this HTIB. I found it at B&H for 799 but the shipping is around $200. Anyone know where i can find it where it is cheaper then 900 for product and shipping.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys(and girls)


 www.newegg.com


----------



## Brandon T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osofast240sx* /forum/post/17737769
> 
> www.newegg.com



Out of stock until 1/04/10 at best they said. =( id like to feel the ball drop this year and not JUST watch it.


----------



## elite-fusion

Hey guys, i was getting the S9100 from Onkyo but the company i ordered it from came up with some BS excuse why they cant send it out so now im pretty much screwed because other stores are too expensive and nobody around me even has them so im pretty screwed on the whole S9100


what other good systems are there that you can recommend that are 7.1, professional ones i mean with wooden speakers, not the crappy plastic ones? Please help me, because after work im going to look around at a few stores, so i wanted to check a few out, but what is considered a good brand?


I called a place and he told Pioneer....Denon....Yamaha....but i dont know much about systems, so i dont know which one is good and which one isnt


my budget for a complete 7.1 home theater system is about $800


----------



## vrsuarez

Quick question: Does the receiver with the S9100 have a blue backlight to the volume knob?


----------



## digifan29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vrsuarez* /forum/post/17745037
> 
> 
> Quick question: Does the receiver with the S9100 have a blue backlight to the volume knob?



I have the 9100THX HTiB and there is no backlight on the knob.


----------



## audio_captain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/17728819
> 
> 
> Has anyone been experience odd HDMI issues. It seems like it may be a HDCP handshake issue. I have to restart devices multiple times to get the receiver to see the signal yet the same device when showing as no signal through the receiver plugged directly into the TV will show up and transmit audio just fine.
> 
> 
> Any ideas or thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> Just confirmed its the receiver experienced issue and power cycling the receiver 3 or 4 times caused the HDMI to pickup the signal.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?




I had similar problem. Audio only and no video. Have you tried to lower the video output signal? For some odd reasons, with receiver, my TV works with 1080i not 1080p. And, yes, my TV should work with 1080p, but only when it is connected directly to Blu-ray without receiver in between.


----------



## audio_captain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vrsuarez* /forum/post/17745037
> 
> 
> Quick question: Does the receiver with the S9100 have a blue backlight to the volume knob?



only a red led dot.


----------



## vrsuarez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audio_captain* /forum/post/17745800
> 
> 
> only a red led dot.



Thanks for the replies. The red LED dot is in the area of the power button, but thanks. Mine is brand new and I thought I had seen pictures of the volume knob with the blue backlight, but mine doesn't light and thought perhaps there was a malfunction. Many other Onkyo receivers do have the backlighted volume knob but apparently not this one. Not a big deal to me either way, I just wanted to be sure it wasn't a sign of mechanical trouble.


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vrsuarez* /forum/post/17746693
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies. The red LED dot is in the area of the power button, but thanks. Mine is brand new and I thought I had seen pictures of the volume knob with the blue backlight, but mine doesn't light and thought perhaps there was a malfunction. Many other Onkyo receivers do have the backlighted volume knob but apparently not this one. Not a big deal to me either way, I just wanted to be sure it wasn't a sign of mechanical trouble.



now delete that thread you started


----------



## Brandon T

vrsuarez where did you buy your 9100 at?


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audio_captain* /forum/post/17745796
> 
> 
> I had similar problem. Audio only and no video. Have you tried to lower the video output signal? For some odd reasons, with receiver, my TV works with 1080i not 1080p. And, yes, my TV should work with 1080p, but only when it is connected directly to Blu-ray without receiver in between.



No mine is no audio or video it takes multiple power cycles. It's like your high school friends who had that old car that you had to kick the left door 3 times hit the stereo and raise your left ass cheek to start the vehicle. That is my receiver in a nutshell right now


----------



## NorthwoodsDave

We just purchased the 9100THX today along with a Blu-Ray and Panasonic TC-P58V10 (THX) plasma. I don't have much experience with HTIB wiring so I've been reading this forum for help. If I want to take advantage of the HD / THX what's the proper way to wire the 9100, Blu-Ray, TV and cable box? I'm still confused over the HDMI pass-through with the 9100.


Connect Blu-Ray HDMI OUT to 9100THX IN

Connect 9100THX HDMI OUT to TV IN


Connect Cable Box HDMI OUT to 9100THX IN

Connect 9100THX HDMI OUT to TV IN


-- Allows us to watch TV without needing to power on the receiver ???

Connect Cable Box optical OUT to 9100THX IN

Connect 9100THX optical OUT to TV IN


Use 12 gauge wiring for the speakers.

Use RG6 for the subwoofer cable.

Banana plugs can be used for a clean looking connection, although it sounds like they don't offer much in terms of performance.


Is this correct or am I missing something due to the HDMI pass-through?


Thanks for the help


Dave


----------



## zAudioLover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandon T* /forum/post/17737623
> 
> 
> I'v recently been looking into this HTIB. I found it at B&H for 799 but the shipping is around $200. Anyone know where i can find it where it is cheaper then 900 for product and shipping.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys(and girls)



I had the same problem.

Get it from Vann's for $879 if you don't want to wait and don't mind paying a bit extra.

Originally I ordered it from J&R, its website was saying "In Stock" and after a week they sent an email saying 'back order'. J&R had my cash for a week until I cancelled the order. Vann's had it in stock so I ordered it on Friday 12/18 and it should b on its way for delivery in California on 12/24. Nice service so far. I personally won't get it till the new year, cause I am in Australia!


----------



## Everdog

I ordered a refurbished one yesterday for 699 and just got an e-mail that said it has shipped. From my experience and from what others have said, Onkyo refurbs are great.


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Everdog* /forum/post/17774697
> 
> 
> I ordered a refurbished one yesterday for 699 and just got an e-mail that said it has shipped. From my experience and from what others have said, Onkyo refurbs are great.



cool do they offer extended warranty?


----------



## Everdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osofast240sx* /forum/post/17775032
> 
> 
> cool do they offer extended warranty?



I am not sure. I do not like extended warranties, and I always seem to upgrade ever year or 2 anyway. Also, if people are afraid of refurbs (I love them and have yet to have an issue), then read this post .


Also what can anyone tell me about the speakers that come with this HTIB?

I have read that they are heavy, but what do people think about their quality?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## elite-fusion

where did you order the refurbished one?


----------



## Everdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elite-fusion* /forum/post/17776739
> 
> 
> where did you order the refurbished one?



Accessories4less. It looks like they just sold out though. Keep watching because they were sold out last week too, then yesterday had at least one in stock.


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Everdog* /forum/post/17776682
> 
> 
> I am not sure. I do not like extended warranties, and I always seem to upgrade ever year or 2 anyway. Also, if people are afraid of refurbs (I love them and have yet to have an issue), then read this post .
> 
> 
> Also what can anyone tell me about the speakers that come with this HTIB?
> 
> I have read that they are heavy, but what do people think about their quality?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The speakers are very heavy. You need especially sturdy stands for the surrounds because they weigh almost 8 lbs. each. The quality is good for a HTIB and they accept banana plugs unlike most others. It's an immense bang for the buck, but remember, you're getting a THX receiver and 7 speakers + a sub for a measely $800 in world where 1 surround can cost $1000 - you won't be driving your local cineplex out of business any time soon.


----------



## yamatosoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Everdog* /forum/post/17777003
> 
> 
> Accessories4less. It looks like they just sold out though. Keep watching because they were sold out last week too, then yesterday had at least one in stock.



I highly recommend Onkyo refurbs because, for the most parts, the only damage is on the outside carton. The contents are usually brand spanking new with full warranty. How do I know? I work for Onkyo - inside tip.


----------



## Everdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yamatosoul* /forum/post/17778552
> 
> 
> ... The quality is good for a HTIB and they accept banana plugs unlike most others. ...



That I did not know, but am glad to hear. Some of the HTIB's I have seen only have tiny connectors for the thinnest of wires. I am planning on using some heavy duty speaker wire with banana plugs (I already have that part installed!).


----------



## Everdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Everdog* /forum/post/17777003
> 
> 
> Accessories4less. It looks like they just sold out though. Keep watching because they were sold out last week too, then yesterday had at least one in stock.



This deal (699) keeps poping up at site I mentioned. They must be getting in couple every week. It quickly goes to sold out and then disappears for a few days.


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Everdog* /forum/post/17805645
> 
> 
> This deal (699) keeps poping up at site I mentioned. They must be getting in couple every week. It quickly goes to sold out and then disappears for a few days.



soon these the 9100's will be sold out, then the 9200's will be the first network HTIB


----------



## Everdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osofast240sx* /forum/post/17805671
> 
> 
> soon these the 9100's will be sold out, then the 9200's will be the first network HTIB



It's really not an HT in a Box, It's more like a large crate!


Anyway for this price I could always sell the receiver on ebay and upgrade, but I have no reason to. I use Sonos thoughout my whole house for audio and PS3s for video which is far better than having networking built in to a receiver.


OK, so this arrived today and so far everything is very impressive. I tested a couple speakers any they seemed to be very clear. I am guessing that over time they will break-in and sound even better. Also, the wood cabinets are very nice.


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Everdog* /forum/post/17807873
> 
> 
> It's really not an HT in a Box, It's more like a large crate!
> 
> 
> Anyway for this price I could always sell the receiver on ebay and upgrade, but I have no reason to. I use Sonos thoughout my whole house for audio and PS3s for video which is far better than having networking built in to a receiver.
> 
> 
> OK, so this arrived today and so far everything is very impressive. I tested a couple speakers any they seemed to be very clear. I am guessing that over time they will break-in and sound even better. Also, the wood cabinets are very nice.



post some pics


----------



## BADASSBBQ

Man, am I ever glad I found this site today while searching for info on the new 9200! My wife, for Christmas, bought me something that she thought would be as good as what I wanted...you know where this is going...damn salesmen! Anyway you all know that the 9100 is impossible to find in store but thanks to Everdog I have one ordered from accessories4less with an eta of Jan 7!

Thanks-a-bunch!


----------



## Everdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BADASSBBQ* /forum/post/17810401
> 
> 
> Man, am I ever glad I found this site today while searching for info on the new 9200! My wife, for Christmas, bought me something that she thought would be as good as what I wanted...you know where this is going...damn salesmen! Anyway you all know that the 9100 is impossible to find in store but thanks to Everdog I have one ordered from accessories4less with an eta of Jan 7!
> 
> Thanks-a-bunch!



Be prepared for a huge box that weighs about 150 pounds! Also, FYI, I received mine on the date they predicted.


One cool thing I found out is that you should have all 3 front speakers match (check speaker forum). Most systems have a center channel that is different (2 woofers while the L+R just have one). For this system all 3 fronts are the same except for the labels. Also, they feel fairly solid and night light and hollow.


Anyway, good luck!


----------



## postup

Glad I stumbled upon this, but don't have time to read all pages. Quick question for those who bought one:

How is it with music?


----------



## Rig85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *postup* /forum/post/17815721
> 
> 
> Glad I stumbled upon this, but don't have time to read all pages. Quick question for those who bought one:
> 
> How is it with music?



Music sounds good to me. I don't listen to it often (usually when cleaning), but I like it.


----------



## Everdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rig85* /forum/post/17815998
> 
> 
> Music sounds good to me. I don't listen to it often (usually when cleaning), but I like it.



I do not have mine installed yet, but did a few tests with the speakers and like the music very much. One problem with many HTIBs is that the speakers are usually 3 inches or less in size, so much of the mid-range is played on the sub-woofer. Many like those Bose cubes have a hole in the mid-ranage that is too low for the tiny speakers, but too high for the sub. IMHO, once your go to speakers that are over 5 inches, that problem goes away. Also tiny speakers have to work very hard to move air.


----------



## BillieThePuppet

I just found a surprising low price for this unit here:


shopmaniadotcom/


shopping~online-home-cinema~buy-onkyo-hts9100thx~p-6428313 HTML


$ 479.99 USD


I think it is too good to be true to be perfectly honest but it is rather amusing. I just purchased the unit online myself on the 27th @ electronics4lessdotca and after taxes and shipping it was 1400.99 Cdn. If it the 479.99 is a legit site/ purchase that sucks cause I could have gotten the harmony 1100 aswell.


----------



## canDarian

Heres a couple picks,as you might notice cable management isn't my fortay










Can't wait for wireless everything.


And that box is dam heavy 140 pounds give or take and unwieldly as it measures 20" Deep 29"Wide and 42" High ,most carriers will only do curbside on it.

My place is a mess so you only get the center and FL FR think can see the sub aswell.


Oh and I crank my music sounds aweasome,ofcos I crank my Blurays aswell and the uncompressed pcm is to die for NHL 2010 on the PS3 sounds particularly well to.


W/O a doubt best HTiab I ever purchased.


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *canDarian* /forum/post/17821910
> 
> 
> Heres a couple picks,as you might notice cable management isn't my fortay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for wireless everything.
> 
> 
> And that box is dam heavy 140 pounds give or take and unwieldly as it measures 20" Deep 29"Wide and 42" High ,most carriers will only do curbside on it.
> 
> My place is a mess so you only get the center and FL FR think can see the sub aswell.
> 
> 
> Oh and I crank my music sounds aweasome,ofcos I crank my Blurays aswell and the uncompressed pcm is to die for NHL 2010 on the PS3 sounds particularly well to.
> 
> 
> W/O a doubt best HTiab I ever purchased.



how do you like the sub?


----------



## canDarian

I had to turn the sub down as it was working to well.There are alot of settings that just shouldn't be handled by their internal software speaker setup.You can turn that sub up to the point that it makes water in a glass ripple







.


I'll try get my video to my PC working and upload a vid of me an the 9100 system tormenting my neighbours










Also the UN55B8000 man oh man does that TV rock talking plasma blacks zero bleeding and retina burning contrasts,everyone should have it or the UN46B8000.They have native support for mkv which is sweet I use 2 external 2TB drives holding all my HD content direct to the TV all networked with my Xbox PC and PS3,PC COD on that screen is disturbingly beautiful.


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *canDarian* /forum/post/17822482
> 
> 
> I had to turn the sub down as it was working to well.There are alot of settings that just shouldn't be handled by their internal software speaker setup.You can turn that sub up to the point that it makes water in a glass ripple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I'll try get my video to my PC working and upload a vid of me an the 9100 system tormenting my neighbours



nice


----------



## canDarian

Heres a few pics of 1080p wallpaper on the Samy I was about 2 feet away taken with a an EoS














































Those are untouched,I frickin


----------



## Everdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *canDarian* /forum/post/17821910
> 
> 
> Heres a couple picks,as you might notice cable management isn't my fortay



JUst a tip...try putting you center just under your TV. Everyone says you should have the tweeters of the L, R and C on the same horizontal plane.


----------



## shelbycsx

Well, only 2 weeks before I am home from Iraq and I can get this sucker hooked up to my Samsung 50" B650 Plasma I bought while on leave. I am upgrading sound from a Logitech 5500 computer speaker system that sounded really good to me so I should be pretty impressed with this upgrade.


I ordered my 9100THX from Newegg before they sold out. My girlfriend was nice enough to accept the delivery of a 140 pound package and wo-manhandled it into the house. (see attached pics). I think she's a keeper ;-)


I have plans to rearrange my living room to take advantage of the length to allow me to place the rear surrounds a few feet behind the couch (see attached diagram).


I'm going to be ordering 200' of speaker wire , subwoofer cable (15') , and banana plugs from monoprice.com and have already ordered Sanus 31" speaker stands for the fronts. I am still unsure what speaker mounts I should use for the rear/side surrounds. I want them mounted to either the wall or the ceiling but understand the speakers are ginormous. I was looking at the ones at monoprice.com but they have been sold out for over a month now with an ETA of "N/A". I hope they will be getting more in but just don't know when. Otherwise, anyone else know of any alternative mounts for the surrounds at a comparable price?


Let me know if there are any suggestions for my setup at all. I am a newbie and have been trying to learn as much as possible while I am deployed. Any advise or criticisms are welcome.


Thanks!


Jake
 
 
 
 

 

Living Room topview with dimensions.pdf 14.99609375k . file


----------



## latreche34

It's back on accessories4less I ordered mine last night for $699.99


----------



## DieselDan

wow great price


----------



## BillieThePuppet

outletelctronicsdotcom/product_info.php?products_id=444&cPath=46#shopmania


Has it for $479.99 however that site seems a little fishy to me.


I received mine today from another site and have only finished cleaning the room out that its going in (not a dedicated but a bedroom home theater) Turns out I need to get speaker wire (and maybe banana plugs) the default wire is too short as the avr is off to a corner so the lengths of speaker wire are too short. I think its best I get new speaker wire anyways.


----------



## latreche34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillieThePuppet* /forum/post/17851652
> 
> 
> outletelctronicsdotcom/product_info.php?products_id=444&cPath=46#shopmania
> 
> 
> Has it for $479.99 however that site seems a little fishy to me.
> 
> 
> I received mine today from another site and have only finished cleaning the room out that its going in (not a dedicated but a bedroom home theater) Turns out I need to get speaker wire (and maybe banana plugs) the default wire is too short as the avr is off to a corner so the lengths of speaker wire are too short. I think its best I get new speaker wire anyways.



No dought it's a scam, when you check out they ask for money order.


----------



## KYLE B

Anyone know where to find it in stock? Maybe they're getting to release an updated version?


----------



## Everdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KYLE B* /forum/post/17896086
> 
> 
> Anyone know where to find it in stock? Maybe they're getting to release an updated version?



Keep checking places like accessories4less. They pop in in out of stock.


A new model should be out between now and March (?), but will sell closer to MSRP for a while.


----------



## Topher L

I ordered mine from Vanns on Sunday evening and will receive it this Friday. Got it for $949.


Conversely; prior to ordering my unit from Vanns.com, I had canceled my order from Amazon as they were charging $85 dollars for shipping and it stated that It wouldn't ship for 1 TO 2 MONTHS! It was however cheaper at Amazon.com ($917), but the shipping made the grand total greater than what I would have ended up with at Vanns.com. You could try one of those two.


And just to be clear, the settings that most people found to be the best are the "THX Surround EX" and THX Cinema"? Which one is best for bass?


----------



## forestmoonstudio

What do you guys think about this being connected to a Panny 4000 projector. My room is 16'x14' I was thinking of going with a seperate receiver and speakers but for the price of this. I would be willing to consider this setup.


----------



## Everdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forestmoonstudio* /forum/post/17926909
> 
> 
> What do you guys think about this being connected to a Panny 4000 projector. My room is 16'x14' I was thinking of going with a seperate receiver and speakers but for the price of this. I would be willing to consider this setup.



I promise it won't ruin your projector's picture.










Also, this really is a "seperate receiver and speakers" and not an HTiB...and its a THX Certified receiver to boot.


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forestmoonstudio* /forum/post/17926909
> 
> 
> What do you guys think about this being connected to a Panny 4000 projector. My room is 16'x14' I was thinking of going with a seperate receiver and speakers but for the price of this. I would be willing to consider this setup.



whats the most $ you want to spend on a receiver and speakers?


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Everdog* /forum/post/17931531
> 
> 
> I promise it won't ruin your projector's picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this really is a "seperate receiver and speakers" and not an HTiB...and its a THX Certified receiver to boot.



Actually the package is certified as a whole THX integrated system, not just the receiver.
http://www.hometheatermag.com/hometh...rated_system/# 


With this Onkyo model, you get all your THX joy in one box. *THX further specifies that its I/S Plus system functions at a viewing (and presumably listening) distance of 8 feet.*


8 feet isn't all that far of a viewing/listening distance but still it does meet certain minimum specifcations.


----------



## forestmoonstudio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osofast240sx* /forum/post/17934048
> 
> 
> whats the most $ you want to spend on a receiver and speakers?



$1000.00 to maybe $1500.00


I was looking at this speaker setup but they just came out with the newer models. Last week the older models were selling for $799.00. Now they are up to $1055.00. http://www.svsound.com/products-sys-sbs_black.cfm 


I was looking to put the speakers with the Pioneer VSX-1019AH. I can find this one for around $450.00.


Of course I would love to save money like anyone else but I have never owned a HT system. So for me. Would I really know the difference between the two setups? I could save $500.00 and get myself a really good Blu-ray.


Everything that I have read about the Pioneer RV is that it is hard to setup.


So I guess the question is. For about $500.00 more would the better Rv and speakers make that much of a difference for someone who has never heard any kind of system?


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forestmoonstudio* /forum/post/17936671
> 
> 
> $1000.00 to maybe $1500.00
> 
> 
> I was looking at this speaker setup but they just came out with the newer models. Last week the older models were selling for $799.00. Now they are up to $1055.00. http://www.svsound.com/products-sys-sbs_black.cfm
> 
> 
> I was looking to put the speakers with the Pioneer VSX-1019AH. I can find this one for around $450.00.
> 
> 
> Of course I would love to save money like anyone else but I have never owned a HT system. So for me. Would I really know the difference between the two setups? I could save $500.00 and get myself a really good Blu-ray.
> 
> 
> Everything that I have read about the Pioneer RV is that it is hard to setup.
> 
> 
> So I guess the question is. For about $500.00 more would the better Rv and speakers make that much of a difference for someone who has never heard any kind of system?



i would buy the 9100 and get a really good blu-ray(oppo 83) this setup will last you for the next 5-10 years


----------



## LanceX

Ive had this system for...oh 4 months and it is FRICKN AMAZING. Still going strong. Sub woofer still sounds amazing. Have to adjust it sometimes, it does the job too well







.


I got lucky and paid 799 for it, free shipping too.


with my 61 DLP 1080p samsung gaming on it is just too much fun ^^


----------



## NorthwoodsDave

When watching cable TV with the audio going through the receiver we occasionally hear a slight popping sound in the speakers when the TV switches from one commercial to another. Is this normal or should I give Onkyo a call?


Thanks, Dave


----------



## Everdog

I finally setup my 9100 system with the speakers in their official locations and ran the automatic speaker setup. At first I did not have a cable long enough to reach my subwoofer, so I tried everything with out it...and it sounded amazing good. That shows the difference between 5 1/2 inch speakers and th 2 or 3 inch speakers you get with other systems.


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Everdog* /forum/post/17971075
> 
> 
> I finally setup my 9100 system with the speakers in their official locations and ran the automatic speaker setup. At first I did not have a cable long enough to reach my subwoofer, so I tried everything with out it...and it sounded amazing good. That shows the difference between 5 1/2 inch speakers and th 2 or 3 inch speakers you get with other systems.



post some pics if you can


----------



## forestmoonstudio

Do a video and post on youtube. I would love to see this setup in action. There is only one video on youtube that drags on till the end when you get to hear the system. The guy uses a PS3 game. I wish he would have used a Blu-ray movie instead.


----------



## Snake-87

Hi , i want to buy HT-S9100THX today . 727$ is good price ?


i have few Questions :


- i have Fat Ps3 .. do i get DTS-MA & Dolby THD ? what is t setting in the ps3 ? Auto ?


- i have read Cnet review there is something i did not understand in Video performance:


> Quote:
> The main takeaway is that you probably shouldn't rely on the HT-S9100THX for scaling your video to 1080i. Instead, just set it in through mode--so your analog signals still get converted to HDMI--and let your HDTV do the appropriate scaling. And if you're mostly planning on using the HT-S9100THX on HDMI sources, these issues won't apply, as they only affect upconverted analog video.



dose that effect the quality of the videos using the PS3/wii ?


- some posts here said that the cables of the speakers are Cheap .. do i really want to buy new cables ? how it will cost me ? which type ?


-my room is 4X4 can i use this system ?


thanks .


----------



## mistabinks

Newb question.


Can you use a product from rocketfish with this to make the rear speaker wireless? Or will this work against me?


----------



## Snake-87

any one T,T ?


----------



## dbq_kd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snake-87* /forum/post/17990748
> 
> 
> Hi , i want to buy HT-S9100THX today . 727$ is good price ?



It's really good price (lowest ever). Where did you get it?


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbq_kd* /forum/post/17999325
> 
> 
> It's really good price (lowest ever). Where did you get it?



the refirb ones were going for $500.


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snake-87* /forum/post/17990748
> 
> 
> Hi , i want to buy HT-S9100THX today . 727$ is good price ?
> 
> 
> .



727 shipped? new or refirb?


----------



## dbq_kd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osofast240sx* /forum/post/17999351
> 
> 
> the refirb ones were going for $500.



Could you please give me a link to buy one?

Thank you very much,

DBQ


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbq_kd* /forum/post/17999394
> 
> 
> Could you please give me a link to buy one?
> 
> Thank you very much,
> 
> DBQ



those type of sales only run from october to end of december. thats the best time to buy any home theater product. just to show how good this system is check how many used ones get sold on ebay. i have not seen one yet.


----------



## Snake-87

I get it yesterday from big electronic shop in kuwait (new) i paid more 83$ for two stands and 94$ more for extended 3 years warranty . i got 3 coupons the first one was good luck and the second 2kd (7$) and the third 7kd (24.5$) .


they will bring it to my home in 27/1/2010 (free shipping and installation .. kuwait is too small thanks god XD)


the shop cant ship outside kuwait .
alghanim.com/home.asp (the site is lame) .


----------



## stan300




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snake-87* /forum/post/18001508
> 
> 
> I get it yesterday from big electronic shop in kuwait (new) i paid more 83$ for two stands and 94$ more for extended 3 years warranty . i got 3 coupons the first one was good luck and the second 2kd (7$) and the third 7kd (24.5$) .
> 
> 
> they will bring it to my home in 27/1/2010 (free shipping and installation .. kuwait is too small thanks god XD)
> 
> 
> the shop cant ship outside kuwait .
> alghanim.com/home.asp (the site is lame) .



congrats

i am looking for one too,i went to alghanim last week and compared between 6200 & 9100. I am leaning toward 9100 so far. Can you give us your experience with it please.

thanks.


----------



## Snake-87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stan300* /forum/post/18003844
> 
> 
> congrats
> 
> i am looking for one too,i went to alghanim last week and compared between 6200 & 9100. I am leaning toward 9100 so far. Can you give us your experience with it please.
> 
> thanks.



no problem bro ... you shoud get it this month ..the next month the offer will expired .


if you want to buy it i have 14 kd coupons can i give them to you and give me 14 kd







?


----------



## forestmoonstudio

I wish there was a place that I could listen to this setup. I am on the fence with this.


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forestmoonstudio* /forum/post/18008995
> 
> 
> I wish there was a place that I could listen to this setup. I am on the fence with this.



do you have a frys neear by?


----------



## forestmoonstudio

I live on the East Coast. No Fry's here.


----------



## PakZX3

I've been looking into this system for my home theater (when it's complete), and I came across this website today selling the S9100THX for under $600! Seems way too good to be true. I looked up the domain name and it's registered to Kevin Becker out of Cherry Hill, NJ.

http://www.eit-team.com/product_info...=33#googlebase


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PakZX3* /forum/post/18009985
> 
> 
> I've been looking into this system for my home theater (when it's complete), and I came across this website today selling the S9100THX for under $600! Seems way too good to be true. I looked up the domain name and it's registered to Kevin Becker out of Cherry Hill, NJ.
> 
> http://www.eit-team.com/product_info...=33#googlebase



is that a shipped price? it may cost over $200 to ship, then that would put it on par with 6ave.com and jr.com


----------



## PakZX3

Didn't look up the shipping cost..hmm. Don't really want to create a profile on the page either just to get the shipping cost.


----------



## ickysmits

^ EIT Electronics? I seriously can't believe you'd actually consider buying from a website like that. I bet you don't even get a reach-around...


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/18012366
> 
> 
> ^ EIT Electronics? I seriously can't believe you'd actually consider buying from a website like that. I bet you don't even get a reach-around...



+1 the rule of thumb on this forum is, dont buy from any stores that do not have a return policy.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PakZX3* /forum/post/18009985
> 
> 
> I've been looking into this system for my home theater (when it's complete), and I came across this website today selling the S9100THX for under $600! Seems way too good to be true. I looked up the domain name and it's registered to Kevin Becker out of Cherry Hill, NJ.
> 
> http://www.eit-team.com/product_info...=33#googlebase



I work about 10 minutes from Cherry Hill, NJ and I've never heard of EIT Electronics. The business address listed on their contact page is in New York City , but a search on the name for NYC comes up blank. Looking at the street view for the address shows no business name so it looks like they don't have an actual store.


----------



## Topher L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PakZX3* /forum/post/18009985
> 
> 
> I've been looking into this system for my home theater (when it's complete), and I came across this website today selling the S9100THX for under $600! Seems way too good to be true. I looked up the domain name and it's registered to Kevin Becker out of Cherry Hill, NJ.



If that isn't one of the shadiest sites I have seen on the internet...


----------



## PakZX3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Topher L* /forum/post/18017603
> 
> 
> If that isn't one of the shadiest sites I have seen on the internet...



Trust me, I'm no dummy. I wasn't planning on buying it from there, nor would I ever buy from a website like that. It just popped up in Google Shopping as the 2nd site. And obviously, if it's too good to be true, then it must be.


----------



## shege315

what wall mounts do you guys suggest for the onkyo

my space is limited and i just ordered from amazon.com


----------



## forestmoonstudio

Anyone deal with them?
http://www.camerakings.com/products/...6/HT-S9100THX/


----------



## ickysmits

looks legit enough http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Camera_Kings 

but why wouldn't you just buy from an authorized dealer so that you'd have a valid warranty? http://www.onkyousa.com/locations_intdealer.cfm


----------



## Topher L

I received mine about 2 weeks ago,it has been sitting down in the unfinished room ever since. We are refinancing our home so we figured it would be as good a time as any to set up a home theater once we cleaned/spruced up our house.


Since it will be a while before I can give this baby a test run, what is the consensus on bass? Can you at least feel it?


----------



## zAudioLover

I got mine shipped and the box was not in a good condition. The speakers and reciever did not have any dents.

I noted that when I try to switch off the reciever, the sub is still on; it does not go to standby. Has anyone got the same. Am I doing something wrong? If I put the reciver on standy (by remote or maunally), shouldn't the sub go to standby?


----------



## Rig85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zAudioLover* /forum/post/18045066
> 
> 
> I got mine shipped and the box was not in a good condition. The speakers and reciever did not have any dents.
> 
> I noted that when I try to switch off the reciever, the sub is still on; it does not go to standby. Has anyone got the same. Am I doing something wrong? If I put the reciver on standy (by remote or maunally), shouldn't the sub go to standby?



The sub doesn't go into standby at the same time you turn the receiver off. I believe it stays on for 3-5 minutes before going into standby itself. Yours is most likely doing the same (which is normal).


----------



## zAudioLover

Much appreciate your prompt reply Rig85







Thanks mate







I feel better knowing that my beast is working fine. The box looked really bad when I got it.


----------



## BillieThePuppet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forestmoonstudio* /forum/post/17974008
> 
> 
> Do a video and post on youtube. I would love to see this setup in action. There is only one video on youtube that drags on till the end when you get to hear the system. The guy uses a PS3 game. I wish he would have used a Blu-ray movie instead.



Ervinarts should have a video of this system in action w/ a bluray eing displayed. Also has COD MW2 video.

Code:


Code:


http://www.youtube.com/ervinarts/


----------



## forestmoonstudio

Thanks for posting Billie. It sounds good. I know it would sound 10 times better if I was in the room. I have pretty much made up my mind in buying this setup.

This is my first HT. So I don't think I would know what I was missing if I haven't heard any other setups that were pieced together.


----------



## Rig85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zAudioLover* /forum/post/18059241
> 
> 
> Much appreciate your prompt reply Rig85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel better knowing that my beast is working fine. The box looked really bad when I got it.



No problem.


The box on mine, when delivered, was also in horrible shape. I was worried about its contents. Seems like the outer box wasn't the best for shipping, as I've read many others have had the same experience.


Enjoy the set!


----------



## Darth Indy

I'm thinking of selling my Polk setup and getting this. I'm guessing they aren't coming out with an updated version this year as there has been no news on it.


----------



## BADASSBBQ

I got the system and everything was fine except one of the feet on the sub was shattered. Now I've got an old vhs tape hidden in it's place. The system sounds really good! Automatic setup went perfect and the thx surround settings are really well balanced. The four surround speakers are in the mix but don't overpower the front end, great balance and seperation. I have the sub set slightly higher than the thx suggested point and it is very smooth.

Music has been a real treat! there are so many options for what you want the amp to do it makes me smile. I played some of my old stuff I haven't heard in a while and had a great time with it.

The only problem I've had is that I cant seem to get speakers B to work...I've got a set of exteriors on the deck and no way can I get them to come on. Any ideas boy's?

Dave


----------



## oligeo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BADASSBBQ* /forum/post/18077945
> 
> 
> I got the system and everything was fine except one of the feet on the sub was shattered. Now I've got an old vhs tape hidden in it's place. The system sounds really good! Automatic setup went perfect and the thx surround settings are really well balanced. The four surround speakers are in the mix but don't overpower the front end, great balance and seperation. I have the sub set slightly higher than the thx suggested point and it is very smooth.
> 
> Music has been a real treat! there are so many options for what you want the amp to do it makes me smile. I played some of my old stuff I haven't heard in a while and had a great time with it.
> 
> The only problem I've had is that I cant seem to get speakers B to work...I've got a set of exteriors on the deck and no way can I get them to come on. Any ideas boy's?
> 
> Dave




Dave,


Double check in the user guide but to what I remember, you can't drive B speakers if you have your system set up as 7.1. I think that in order to drive B speakers, you need to have the rest set up as 5.1


Oli


----------



## BillieThePuppet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forestmoonstudio* /forum/post/18061751
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting Billie. It sounds good. I know it would sound 10 times better if I was in the room. I have pretty much made up my mind in buying this setup.
> 
> This is my first HT. So I don't think I would know what I was missing if I haven't heard any other setups that were pieced together.



No problem. I had to post it the way I did because I didn't have enough posts elsewise. I think you'll be pleased. I am with mine and have only had it about a month. It had all the criteria I needed in a 1 package. I usually hate HTiB because they generally are crappy with built in DVD player and hardly have any sound formats. This one had everything I needed and more. Even though I am not an audiophile and was pleased to get this package for that reason I was a sucker for the THX branding on it. Mines generally for gaming and bluray watching. I intially bought it for my projector since it has no way of producing sound but at the moment I do not have a dedicated room or space to project so its hooked to my TV.


----------



## subaruwrx88011

Hey guys,

I am receiving my system tomorrow. I have read this whole thread pretty much. I did order a set of Lovan Affiniti 29" Speaker Stands as suggested on here. I am however still having trouble finding good ceiling/wall mounts for the surround sound speakers.


I know a lot of you guys have your systems set up. So what mounts did you use?


Leon


----------



## Darth Indy

Anybody have issues with these speakers playing loud enough or without distortion at reference level type listening since they are only rated sensitivity wise at 83 db's for the fronts and 81 for the surrounds??? Seems really low to me.


Also, since the receiver only has Audyssey 2eq which I hear doesn't do the subwoofer, if this is the case how are you figuring out the settings for the sub?


----------



## generic clone

Has anyone seen any deals on this system? Accessories4less.com doesn't even have it listed anymore.


----------



## forestmoonstudio

Best deal I have found so far is at Vann's $899.98 free shipping.


----------



## generic clone

What are some good websites to keep my eyes on that have good deals on this model and/or the S7200? All the sites I've found want retail or more on both. Other than Vanns obviously. I'd like to get the same kind of deals others have got.


----------



## willjs7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generic clone* /forum/post/18142070
> 
> 
> What are some good websites to keep my eyes on that have good deals on this model and/or the S7200? All the sites I've found want retail or more on both. Other than Vanns obviously. I'd like to get the same kind of deals others have got.



7200- 599


accessories4less dot com search for 7200 (wont let me post URLs)


shoponkyo dot com look at refurb section


Refurb, but condition is like new. There is a person who works for Onkyo on here and stated thats where he buys his Onkyo products for his family.


----------



## cheekstar007

Hey, im about to purchase the HT-S9100THX system from the US and have it shipped to Australia using Shipito. Has anyone had any experience in this area, as Australia has way overpriced AV equipment and even a $1500AUD imported Onkyo would beat anything in that price range.


Cheers.

Cheek


----------



## ThuDLux1

hey guys and gals....


ordered my 9100 this morning and can't wait for it to get here... i have some 12 gauge speaker wire coming too....


question, is there anything else i may need to get set up? (cables, wires, etc.)


any ideas would b appreciated...


ThuDLux1


----------



## zAudioLover

hey ThuDLUx1. Have a look at the beggining of this thread. You may like to have a proper sub cable, banana plugs and stands for the peakers. Note that the speakers are quite heavy and you need to make sure that the stands you get can sustain the weight. I noticed a difference when I get these added to the stuff which came out of the box. The 12 g speaker wire was a good choice btw


----------



## Darth Indy

Just got mine today, unfortunately the box looked like it had been through war and upon taking all the speakers out tonight I thought I was home free until I got to the subwoofer.







The bottom has one of the stands completely broken off and missing and there is some damage to the wood on that same corner.


----------



## ThuDLux1

hello again...

got my package yesterday and was scared to death. i helped the ups lady get it out of the truck. when she rolled the door up, my box was open on both ends and layin on top of another crushed box...... i didn't know if i should even accept the pckg. took it inside and open and inspected everything. all was good.... didn't want to take pics cuz it woulda made u throw up...


anyways, set it up w/ fact. speaker wire and sounds amazing. missed my delivery for my 12 ga. wire.

ran the auddessy calibration and it was easy. onkyo made this system pretty user friendly.


there is still a ton to learn and tweek, but for video gaming and movies, it's OFF THE CHAIN!!!!!!!!!!!1


awesome product......


----------



## Colton

What is the best way to plug my little mp3 player into my S9100THX?


Found the answer:



> Quote:
> Two solutions. The cheap on is to get a mini-jack to 2-RCA cable, plug the RCA into one of the entry at the front (the aux one) and plug the mini jack in the earphone plug of the ipod. Select the Aux source and there you are
> 
> 
> You can also get the dock for Ipod availlable for this amp. It connects through a dedicated connector. Bonus, your Ipod will be fully integrated in the system and you can control it with the remote.


----------



## nil5

This is my first post!


I spent some time researching HTIB systems, and this forum was very helpful. I was getting fairly convinced that the 9100 was a decent value, and would probably suit my needs. I like listening to music as well as movies. Anyway, I saw on this thread that some people had mentioned accessories4less about a month ago. They didn't have the 9100 in stock so I registered to be sent an e-mail when one came in stock.


I just happened to wake early this morning to go to work (unusual for the weekend), checked my e-mail briefly, and lo-and-behold, they got one in stock! It didn't take long, or much convincing of my bride, to bust out the credit card







I think I'll be happy with the 9100 after all the good reviews I've read here. Note: we were previously considering the 6200 due to cost, but to the get better one for a little more--not bad at all.


Thanks to all the knowledgeable people on this forum!


----------



## dcaperton

Are the optical ports assignable to a HDMI port on this system?


I have a home theater PC that doesn't pass the audio through the HDMI port so I'll need to assign an optical port to the same HDMI port I use for the PC.


----------



## Ugly-baby

Hi all,


I am a New Zealander and I have been thinking of getting this Onkyo HT-S9100THX system but our distributor is not importing this model.


Does anyoneknow which online shop would do deal with oversea customers? I tried Amazon and Accessories4less but they both won't send it outside of US. Any recommendation??


Thanks


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcaperton* /forum/post/18216928
> 
> 
> Are the optical ports assignable to a HDMI port on this system?
> 
> 
> I have a home theater PC that doesn't pass the audio through the HDMI port so I'll need to assign an optical port to the same HDMI port I use for the PC.



HDMI and Optical ports are assignable (see page 46 & 47 in OM).

There is also a setup for audio to assign for each Input. (see page 49 in OM)

HDMI-2 and OPT-1 Input under name "VCR/DVR" is assigned as default.


----------



## BillieThePuppet

Has anybody programmed their STB remote to run the receiver? I just did but I can't find out how to switch the inputs with my STB remote. I can only power on the receiver and change volume level. I can also switch to CD (2 button) or Tape (8 button) or Radio (9 button) but can not select cable, dvd, aux, vcr etc. Not to much of a worry as I plan to get a Harmony 1100 at one point but it would help out in the meantime so I don't need 3 remotes. I got my STB to control TV, so that eliminates 1 remote.


This is my remote: http://www.rogershelp.com/DigitalCab...e.php?id=YX-B4


----------



## Ugly-baby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheekstar007* /forum/post/18159217
> 
> 
> Hey, im about to purchase the HT-S9100THX system from the US and have it shipped to Australia using Shipito. Has anyone had any experience in this area, as Australia has way overpriced AV equipment and even a $1500AUD imported Onkyo would beat anything in that price range.
> 
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Cheek



Hi i am also interested to import one from US. Who did you order it from? Cheers.


It is very sad that our distributor went bust last year. There is no way you could buy Onkyo system in New Zealand. There iare only some major store selling old models.


----------



## nil5

Just received mine yesterday and set it up. It sounds amazing! The speakers look and sound great. The only "problem" I've run into is that the subwoofer goes into standby while I'm listening to CD's. The manual suggests increasing the sub's input level, but I didn't notice any change. Any suggestsions?


----------



## Darth Indy

Been messing with mine. Sound is good but it just seems lacking on the highs. It can play loud for sure with no distortion but it lacks punch. Anybody think buying a more powerful/better receiver would help?


----------



## nil5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darth Indy* /forum/post/18256276
> 
> 
> Been messing with mine. Sound is good but it just seems lacking on the highs. It can play loud for sure with no distortion but it lacks punch. Anybody think buying a more powerful/better receiver would help?



i say this half-jokingly.


in parallel with one of the speakers, attach an input to your computer's sound card (mic port?). then run a software spectrum analyzer so you can see the input signal spectrum at the speaker. Drive the AUX port on the receiver with output from your computer's sound card (line out) with a controlled test signal, and then you can measure the frequency response of the receiver. To calibrate the setup, you would want to loopback the output from the computer to the input of the computer.


Sounds like fun, no?


----------



## Darth Indy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nil5* /forum/post/18295714
> 
> 
> i say this half-jokingly.
> 
> 
> in parallel with one of the speakers, attach an input to your computer's sound card (mic port?). then run a software spectrum analyzer so you can see the input signal spectrum at the speaker. Drive the AUX port on the receiver with output from your computer's sound card (line out) with a controlled test signal, and then you can measure the frequency response of the receiver. To calibrate the setup, you would want to loopback the output from the computer to the input of the computer.
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun, no?



LOL, I'll pass. I've since gotten the speakers sounding good anyways. I did some listening and adjusting.


----------



## Eryeal

Hey guys,


Is the general consensus that the best mode to be in on TV/Movie 5.1 sources is "THX Surround EX" to expand to 7.1 playback?


What's the best mode that you find for PS3 games - is it "THX IX Games"?


----------



## TCA Rockers

Just ordered my Onkyo HT-S9100THX today through OneCall.com, which is a authorized Onkyo dealer. I got it for 978 total. I had a couple of questions about the system, and OneCall answered them promptly. Good site. I can't wait for this beast to come in.


----------



## TCA Rockers

Has any one changed out the subwoofer cable on the HT-S9100THX? Also, would it make a difference if you were 2?


----------



## Rig85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TCA Rockers* /forum/post/18318551
> 
> 
> Has any one changed out the subwoofer cable on the HT-S9100THX? Also, would it make a difference if you were 2?



I grabbed a new cable for the sub from Monoprice. It was longer, and feels much nicer than the one Onkyo gave us.


----------



## osofast240sx

looks like onkyo is skipping the 9200 and going to the 9300 for 2010.


----------



## Buka

I have this system and have my DirectV HD receiver recorder connected to it useing a HDMI cable. Then I have the amp connected to my Samsung HD tv. When I listen to FM radio the volume will go way louder then you could stand to listen to. Will almost shake the house. Same when I play my Ipod through the amp. The DirectV/HD tv volume is nowhere near as loud as the other sources. I have tried many different setting adjustments and have gotten better volume but still would like to get it on par with fhe other imputs. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## afrogt

I think there is a gain setting for each input on that receiver. turn it up to match the other input levels. Or turn the others down a little bit so they're not so much louder.


There's also more distortion when using the tuner and distortion sounds louder than a clean signal.


----------



## Buka

I have adjusted the setting for the DirectV box as high as it will go in the receiver settings. That helped some but I was still hopeing to get more volume out of my tv similar to what I get with the other imputs.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## grafxman

I'm fairly well fed up with my 9100 system. It was great at first but now just one HDMI input works and only then intermittently. It has never produced as much power out as my ancient Sony 5.1 system. Anyway, I'm wondering if I could get a receiver to replace it. A RELIABLE receiver with several HDMI inputs would be desireable. Something I could use as a direct replacement would be perfect. Anybody here have any ideas or is this the wrong forum?


----------



## echoes2009

"It was great at first but now just one HDMI input works and only then intermittently."


The HT-S9100 was introduced at September 2008 (in the Netherlands, I don't know when worldwide).

So the system is younger then two years. In the Netherlands you have 2 years guarantee.

So why don't you let it repair ?


Greetz.


----------



## grafxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *echoes2009* /forum/post/18390016
> 
> 
> "It was great at first but now just one HDMI input works and only then intermittently."
> 
> 
> The HT-S9100 was introduced at September 2008 (in the Netherlands, I don't know when worldwide).
> 
> So the system is younger then two years. In the Netherlands you have 2 years guarantee.
> 
> So why don't you let it repair ?
> 
> 
> Greetz.



I wish I could get a factory repair. When I did the research into a top notch stereo system I discovered that the Onkyo HT-S9100 was supposed to be the best available. I then did the same thing I have always done before making a purchase, I searched the internet for the best price.


What I didn't know was that Onkyo only honors a warranty when the customer pays the maximum price from one their authorized retail sellers. I bought it for about $250 less than anywhere else but the seller was not an authorized Onkyo dealer. So, according to Onkyo, they won't fix it.


----------



## thefused

Hey guys I've got a question about my Onkyo. As it's well known that these get hot, I've tried fitting both my center channel speaker and receiver both in the middle compartment of my entertainment center.


Theres a wooden divider creating 2 levels leaving about 2 inches of headroom between the top of the receiver and the wooden divider thats holding the center speaker up. Is this enough?


I've taken off the door for the time being that has a screen that would allow heat to escape but the frame of it seemed that it would close off heat even more. I was even considering leaving this on as it keeps the dust out.


I guess what I'm asking is what priorties/solutions should I be taking in terms of circulation and keeping dust away?


----------



## oligeo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefused* /forum/post/18426854
> 
> 
> Hey guys I've got a question about my Onkyo. As it's well known that these get hot, I've tried fitting both my center channel speaker and receiver both in the middle compartment of my entertainment center.
> 
> 
> Theres a wooden divider creating 2 levels leaving about 2 inches of headroom between the top of the receiver and the wooden divider thats holding the center speaker up. Is this enough?
> 
> 
> I've taken off the door for the time being that has a screen that would allow heat to escape but the frame of it seemed that it would close off heat even more. I was even considering leaving this on as it keeps the dust out.
> 
> 
> I guess what I'm asking is what priorties/solutions should I be taking in terms of circulation and keeping dust away?



Hi,


I built a custom cabinet one year ago and left about 4-5 inches above the amps. Before that, I only had 2 inches above. A most annoying, on the upper level (so just above the amps) I had my BD player....which didn't liked it at all. Too warm. Now, it's just fine. I also paid attention to leave the rear side quite open with a big opening of about 3 inches on the entire width.


Some friends of mine pushed the concept a little bit further by adding a fan that extracts the heat. Personnaly, I do without and it's just fine


Oli


----------



## thefused

Thanks for the reply. I might just try out that Antec AV cooler and cut out more vent holes in the back of the ent center.


----------



## dlp755




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osofast240sx* /forum/post/18328290
> 
> 
> looks like onkyo is skipping the 9200 and going to the 9300 for 2010.




Do you have a link to where you learned of this, or the specs of the 9300 ?


----------



## funkyfuturist

Hi,


I wanted to buy a 3D television and the Onkyo HT-S9100THX. I was just wondering if the Onkyo with HDMI 1.3 instead of 1.4a is going to cause any performance issues and I should wait for Onkyo to release a new version of 9100 with HDMI 1.4a.


Thanks


Cheers!


----------



## JPCarl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funkyfuturist* /forum/post/18504702
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I wanted to buy a 3D television and the Onkyo HT-S9100THX. I was just wondering if the Onkyo with HDMI 1.3 instead of 1.4a is going to cause any performance issues and I should wait for Onkyo to release a new version of 9100 with HDMI 1.4a.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Cheers!



If your concern is watching 3D content then you will need a receiver that uses HDMI 1.4a. HDMI 1.3 is not capable of displaying 3D content.


----------



## TCA Rockers

JP is correct, but if you want a system that will blow ur mind this is it-- without the 3d capabilities of course.


----------



## Everdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JPCarl* /forum/post/18519683
> 
> 
> If your concern is watching 3D content then you will need a receiver that uses HDMI 1.4a. HDMI 1.3 is not capable of displaying 3D content.



You could send the video directly to the display to get by. Also, I think some 3D systems will be backwards compatible with HDMI 1.3, but just use a lower resolution.


----------



## echoes2009

I"m using the HT-S9100 system for about an year and I'm glad with the system. Only (little for me) problem is that the system is getting very hot.

*I'm using the system together with:*

Philips TV 42PTFL9664

Philips BluRay Player BDP7500

Logitech Harmony 515 Universal Remote

*Further :*

I'm using the 5.1 setup, because my room is to small for 8 boxes.

I'm using the original speakercables.

The setting of the subwoofer is standard (the setting at the back: THX position).


There's much possible with setting up the system, here are my settings.

_*What settings do you prefer ?*_

*MY SETTINGS* :


After Audyssey 2EQ Setup (optimized for sofa 1, see figure) I've changed the following :

*2.3 Level Calibration*

Left -2 dB

center 0 dB

right -2 dB

surr right -3 dB

Surr left 0 dB

Subwofer 0 dB
*

2.4 Equalizer Settings (manual)*

Center 0,+4,+4,+4,+4 dB at 63, 250 Hz and 1, 4 and 16 kHz

Front 0, 0,+4,+4,+6 dB at 63, 250 Hz and 1, 4 and 16 kHz

Surround 0, 0,+4,+4,+4 dB at 63, 250 Hz and 1, 4 and 16 kHz

Subwooder +4, +6, +6, +4, +4 at 25, 40, 63, 100 and 160 Hz

*2.5 THX Audio Setup*

BGC On

Loudness Plus On

*3.5 LFE Level*

Everywhere 0dB

*5.2. Listening Mode Preset , (input TV via SP/DIF)*

PLII THX Music
*5.2. Listening Mode Preset , (input BluRay via HDMI),*

Last Valid (depends on the BR or DVD disc)


----------



## dcontto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thefused* /forum/post/18426854
> 
> 
> Hey guys I've got a question about my Onkyo. As it's well known that these get hot, I've tried fitting both my center channel speaker and receiver both in the middle compartment of my entertainment center.
> 
> 
> Theres a wooden divider creating 2 levels leaving about 2 inches of headroom between the top of the receiver and the wooden divider thats holding the center speaker up. Is this enough?
> 
> 
> I've taken off the door for the time being that has a screen that would allow heat to escape but the frame of it seemed that it would close off heat even more. I was even considering leaving this on as it keeps the dust out.
> 
> 
> I guess what I'm asking is what priorties/solutions should I be taking in terms of circulation and keeping dust away?



My solution was getting a dual set of cooling fans with a thermal control from coolerguys.com for about $70. These things are awesome and very quite. The thermal control will turn the fan on at 86°F and Off @ 81°F, so you don't have to worry about it. I actually put the fans on top of the receiver towards the back of the unit where the grids are and is usually where it gets hotter and with the air blowing upwards. It keeps the unit nice and cool. I was experiencing drops in sound when the unit was getting very hot. I called Onkyo and they said it could the heat which I thought that too. My theory was proved correct because since installing these fans I have not experienced drop in sound. The kit is really simple to put together (5 min) and then it just sit on top of the unit. I have less than 4 inches clearance on top so these things come very handy. I always thought that heat will at one point damage the unit, so I rather try to keep it cool for longer performance. Check it out!... http://www.coolerguys.com/840556082224.html 

Enjoy!


----------



## dcontto

We are now moving to a new home and I'm thinking of mounting the surround speakers. I looked at several users here and their surround wall installations so I have a couple of questions for those that already had. First, does the sound get compromised by installing the surrounds up in the ceiling? I know surrounds are suppouse to be be 2-3 feet higher above listening position so is putting up on the ceiling affect the sound, or would the auto microphone set up the correct distance etc? Anyone prefer surrounds down vs. up?


Also, I'm liking these mounts...
http://www.omnimount.com/Products/Sp...s_Steel_Series 


Is it safe to drill holes in the back of the surrounds? The surrounds on the Onkyo's have a hook up but any other mount would require drilling holes? Anyone has done this already and what's the best spot to drill holes in the back of the surround speaker so as not to damage internal cables?


Thanks!


----------



## snorton007

I'm by no means an expert at this stuff, but I would venture to say that drilling holes into your speaker is a no no







...you should be able to find another way to mount the speaker correctly without compromising the integrity of the speaker itself.


----------



## rickaren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcontto* /forum/post/18541172
> 
> 
> We are now moving to a new home and I'm thinking of mounting the surround speakers. I looked at several users here and their surround wall installations so I have a couple of questions for those that already had. First, does the sound get compromised by installing the surrounds up in the ceiling? I know surrounds are suppouse to be be 2-3 feet higher above listening position so is putting up on the ceiling affect the sound, or would the auto microphone set up the correct distance etc? Anyone prefer surrounds down vs. up?
> 
> 
> Also, I'm liking these mounts...
> http://www.omnimount.com/Products/Sp...s_Steel_Series
> 
> 
> Is it safe to drill holes in the back of the surrounds? The surrounds on the Onkyo's have a hook up but any other mount would require drilling holes? Anyone has done this already and what's the best spot to drill holes in the back of the surround speaker so as not to damage internal cables?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post15712808 

*Definitely not what I would do!*


My mounts as in the above post Link just clamps on and work great!

_I just ordered these speaker mounts for the side speakers in this package after reviewing many. What I liked most is they do not require any mounting screws into the speakers. Was surprised to see in the reviews that another owner of a Onkyo HT-S9100THX had already purchased a set and recommends them. I already have mine mounted but with two row seating I would like to angle them forward and tilt them downward. These mounts should work out fine.


http://www.jr.com/btech/pe/BTH_BT77/_


----------



## TCA Rockers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcontto* /forum/post/18541172
> 
> 
> We are now moving to a new home and I'm thinking of mounting the surround speakers. I looked at several users here and their surround wall installations so I have a couple of questions for those that already had. First, does the sound get compromised by installing the surrounds up in the ceiling? I know surrounds are suppouse to be be 2-3 feet higher above listening position so is putting up on the ceiling affect the sound, or would the auto microphone set up the correct distance etc? Anyone prefer surrounds down vs. up?
> 
> 
> Also, I'm liking these mounts...
> http://www.omnimount.com/Products/Sp...s_Steel_Series
> 
> 
> Is it safe to drill holes in the back of the surrounds? The surrounds on the Onkyo's have a hook up but any other mount would require drilling holes? Anyone has done this already and what's the best spot to drill holes in the back of the surround speaker so as not to damage internal cables?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I picked up these mounts, and they work both for the back and front speakers. These are rated at 8 pounds, and the front speakers are 11 pounds but these mounts work perfect. You can also find these mounts at Lows for around the same price.

http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Sate...2300898&sr=8-3 


I also debated on putting my back speakers up by the ceiling because of the cleaner look, but i decided to go with 2 foot above ear level.


----------



## dcontto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TCA Rockers* /forum/post/18541712
> 
> 
> I picked up these mounts, and they work both for the back and front speakers. These are rated at 8 pounds, and the front speakers are 11 pounds but these mounts work perfect. You can also find these mounts at Lows for around the same price.



Did you drilled holes or this these mount fit the holes already on the back of the speakers? Thanks!


----------



## TCA Rockers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcontto* /forum/post/18542750
> 
> 
> Did you drilled holes or this these mount fit the holes already on the back of the speakers? Thanks!



No holes. Yea, they fit right to the key holes on the back of the speakers.


----------



## dcontto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TCA Rockers* /forum/post/18543229
> 
> 
> No holes. Yea, they fit right to the key holes on the back of the speakers.



Do you have any pics of your set up? Thanks!


----------



## TCA Rockers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcontto* /forum/post/18545246
> 
> 
> do you have any pics of your set up? Thanks!


 Attachment 174194 

Attachment 174195 

Attachment 174196 

Attachment 174197 

Attachment 174198


----------



## dcontto

Great PICS! Thank you. Nice shots especially from the back where I was mostly interested. Can the mounts fully support the surrounds without resting on the wall? I could see that it can on the center speaker, but I wasn't sure on the surrounds it seemed that none were resting on the wall. Thank you again!


----------



## TCA Rockers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcontto* /forum/post/18551846
> 
> 
> Great PICS! Thank you. Nice shots especially from the back where I was mostly interested. Can the mounts fully support the surrounds without resting on the wall? I could see that it can on the center speaker, but I wasn't sure on the surrounds it seemed that none were resting on the wall. Thank you again!



My front left and right do rest against the wall because I have them angled in towards my listing position. As you can see from the pictures I put a white strip to hide my cables behind my speakers. This allows you a half inch more of room behind your speakers, so if my speakers were not angled they would not be resting against the wall; they would be resting against my white strip.


The key hole on the front speakers is so high up on the speakers it's hard to keep them off the wall. The rear and the center speakers do not touch the wall unless you really put a sharp angle on them. If you don't angle them you will have two inches of room from the wall and the speakers.


----------



## changabanga

Hi,


I am trying to connect both my Wii and Xbox into the receiver but I am having a particular hard time getting my Xbox video to work. I can get the sound through with an audio optical wire.


I am connecting my Xbox to the receiver using component cables. My Xbox is older and does not support HDMI. However, when connected, video only works when I turn the switch on the Xbox wire to SD, but when I turn it to HD, no video signal goes through. Does this just not work with the receiver? I currently have video going directly into the tv, and audio going to the receiver, but ideally I'd rather have it all go through the receiver.


Thanks!


Dave


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *changabanga* /forum/post/18554178
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am trying to connect both my Wii and Xbox into the receiver but I am having a particular hard time getting my Xbox video to work. I can get the sound through with an audio optical wire.
> 
> 
> I am connecting my Xbox to the receiver using component cables. My Xbox is older and does not support HDMI. However, when connected, video only works when I turn the switch on the Xbox wire to SD, but when I turn it to HD, no video signal goes through. Does this just not work with the receiver? I currently have video going directly into the tv, and audio going to the receiver, but ideally I'd rather have it all go through the receiver.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Dave



Hi Dave, some questions:


- What other device is connected to receiver and how?


- Is receiver video output by HDMI or Component?


- Is the Wii using orignal cables (composite & RCA audio) or component cables w/RCA audio cables?


- Did you assign the Component Video Input?


- If Wii is connected with component cables, is it getting video?


If video out is HDMI connection try changing HDMI Output Resolution Options (Through, Auto, 720p, 1080i)


----------



## cranestyle

Dave,


Change the HD resolution on the xbox to 1080i or 720p.


That should be able to transcode the 1080i or 720p analog to digital and out your HDMI.


(I don't have the Onkyo, but that's what I do with my xbox over component and my Yamaha receiver)


----------



## Wormiez

Hey guys, just picked up the 9100 and I am having some troubles in the quality of the HDMI output to my tv.


Currently configured like this -

Cable (HDMI) > Receiver (HDMI) -> TV (HDMI)


I have noticed the quality of the HD channels are lower and its not displayed widescreen. Is there a setting I can configure for the receiver to not change the outputted TV output?


The TV I have is a Samsung - LN55B650T1FXZC


Would you guys recommend me bypassing the receiver for HD TV and having another cable back to the receiver for audio output?


----------



## bheide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osofast240sx* /forum/post/18328290
> 
> 
> looks like onkyo is skipping the 9200 and going to the 9300 for 2010.



Anyone know when the HT-S9300 is coming out. I'm setting up a home theater for my new house in 6 - 12 months. I will likely be looking into this. Any specs or info?


----------



## m51

i am glad that i found this thread.










i love my ht-s9100 it sounds great


only problem is that i might get 3dtv in a couple of months.


i was wondering if i could replace the receiver with a receiver that has only hdmi 1.4a inputs. i only want to replace the receiver i love the speakers


sorry for making a new thread about this i didnt realize there was a 9100 thread until somebody told me


----------



## outkastland

I am so late in picking up this set but I've gone and done it. I really wish us Canadians didn't have to pay so darn much for the exact same item that can be purchased in America for a fraction of the cost. On top of it our dollar has been on par for over a year practically.


Anywho sorry for that mini rant. I have a question about the Dolby® TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio, do they broadcast in THX? I am just a tad confused about it. Also will audio sourced through toslink do the THX, Dolby® TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio sound without having the HDMI hooked up to the receiver? Basically all I will use the receiver is to pass sound through. Video for my ps2 and 360 will be hooked directly into my 60" Sony Bravia KDXL500.


Oh and one last question, which of these speaker setups am I supposed to use? http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-ent...peaker-set-up/ 


is it the 7.1 Surround Sound Speaker System Set Up or the Dolby® TrueHD or DTS-HD Master Audio Set Up?


----------



## petricore

Just ordered mine. On sale at newegg.com for $799 + 9.99 3 day shipping!


----------



## mcneilms

I wonder how much lower the price once the 9300 comes out?


----------



## Geoff4RFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m51* /forum/post/18777777
> 
> 
> i was wondering if i could replace the receiver with a receiver that has only hdmi 1.4a inputs. i only want to replace the receiver i love the speakers



Sure, why not?


----------



## latreche34

The subwoofer on mine making a cranking noise like a low rambling noise, I hear it in quite scenes or when no audio fed to the receiver not that loud but annoying, disconnecting subwoofer cable the strange noise goes away, I start thinking it's the receiver, anyone experienced this.


----------



## Topher L

Finally got the mains hooked up (probably will get to the surrounds this weekend) and it sounds great. I've read reviews about this system mentioning how it is dependent on the source material, and they were absolutely right. I watched The Matrix: Revolutions first and while it sounded great it still didn't sound as good when I popped in The Dark Knight. A show piece for any HT if I've ever experienced one. I had it at 0 (reference) and it was for all intents and purposes reference quality action. I felt like I was at the theater. I just couldn't believe these speakers could pump out that kind of sound considering what I paid.


Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Geoff4RFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Topher L* /forum/post/18879666
> 
> 
> Finally got the mains hooked up (probably will get to the surrounds this weekend) and it sounds great. I've read reviews about this system mentioning how it is dependent on the source material, and they were absolutely right. I watched The Matrix: Revolutions first and while it sounded great it still didn't sound as good when I popped in The Dark Knight. A show piece for any HT if I've ever experienced one. I had it at 0 (reference) and it was for all intents and purposes reference quality action. I felt like I was at the theater. I just couldn't believe these speakers could pump out that kind of sound considering what I paid.
> 
> 
> Very happy with my purchase.



That's awesome dude, I'm glad to hear someone is happy with this product. I've got the "cheapy" speaker kit from the 7200 paired an Energy sub and the 807 and I can't believe the sound _I'm_ getting for the price I paid!!


I almost got your system, I know it's got to sound great.


----------



## gameplaya15143

How well (or poorly) does the s9100's receiver handle composite video in to hdmi out?


If I get one of these I would want to plug my n64 into it, so any delay would make the games unplayable.


Anyone tested this? I couldn't find the answer in the manual, this thread, google... been looking at receivers for a few weeks... so I hope someone here can answer my burning question.


----------



## jlj93byu

It's about time they release the s9300. Now that it is official, and it will be shipping within weeks, here's hoping that the 9100 drops in price a couple hundred bucks. I'll be watching Amazon every day.


Any thoughts on what will happen with the 9100?


----------



## Eryeal

Question -


I have the 9100, but have the opportunity to trade the surrounds for new Polk 30's - no cost to myself. Would the Polk Monitor 30's be better than the surrounds included in this system?


----------



## TnTBigman

for those who want to read more about the s9300
http://tecluv.com/onkyo-ht-s9300-3d-...heater-system/ 


like the s990 and s9100, the s9300 speakers look identical. All are sealed. The only difference is the receiver. The 990 had a better receiver than the 9100 wrt real world amp testing.

Not bad speakers for HTIB. But the receiver still leaves allot to be desired- especially for room correction programs. A receiver change for starting at $300 with all the 3D and hdmi needed should make a decent system.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Not bad speakers for HTIB. But the receiver still leaves allot to be desired- especially for room correction programs. A receiver change for starting at $300 with all the 3D and hdmi needed should make a decent system.



If you need to change the receiver why buy the system? Might as well go seperates because you can get better speakers than the ones that come with these systems. Speakers are not Onkyo's specialty.


----------



## Colton

Anyone know how to hook up this receiver to utilize bass shakers?


I'm thinking of purchasing this:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=300-802 


with 4 of these:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=299-028 


... but what is the proper configuration from the receiver to the amp to the bass shakers?


----------



## crazyrob425




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton* /forum/post/18978044
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to hook up this receiver to utilize bass shakers?
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of purchasing this:
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=300-802
> 
> 
> with 4 of these:
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=299-028
> 
> 
> ... but what is the proper configuration from the receiver to the amp to the bass shakers?


 http://moesrealm.com/home-theater/re...s-shaker-pros/


----------



## jlj93byu

I am ordering all my necessary gear for my set-up (wire and plugs) and am wondering how many banana plugs are required--I'm purchasing 14 for the receiver but was unsure how the wires connected to the back of the speakers themselves. I don't have the set yet, I'm ordering it next week, but want to be ready for when it arrives. Can't wait! Just need my Amazon gift card to arrive.....


BTW, banana plugs are a STEAL right now at monoprice. They have been on special deal status for over a week and are still discounted.


----------



## NateFg2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlj93byu* /forum/post/18998311
> 
> 
> I am ordering all my necessary gear for my set-up (wire and plugs) and am wondering how many banana plugs are required--I'm purchasing 14 for the receiver but was unsure how the wires connected to the back of the speakers themselves. I don't have the set yet, I'm ordering it next week, but want to be ready for when it arrives. Can't wait! Just need my Amazon gift card to arrive.....
> 
> 
> BTW, banana plugs are a STEAL right now at monoprice. They have been on special deal status for over a week and are still discounted.



the speakers connect exactly the same as to the receiver, so banana plugs can be used on both ends.



anybody have more pix of their set ups? Im very interested in pix of home made stands. The cheapest and best performing route imo


----------



## jlj93byu

Thanks for the input! I will order 14 more banana plugs, making 28 total for the set-up--correct?


And I second your request for any pics of stands and setups. I am curious what others have done in setting up their system. Mine will be going in a living room, not a dedicated theater room, so I can't have exact speaker placement like I would prefer.


Also--anybody have recommendations on cooling fans to keep the unit cool? I've done some research on other threads and forums, but would appreciate some advice from an actual user of the receiver with the 9100. It seems Onkyo can run a little hot on their AV receivers. Anyone found this to be true? Remedies? Recommended fans (i.e. QUIET fans)?


Thanks a million! Only another 10 days or so before I am officially a proud member of the Onkyo 9100 Ownership Circle.


----------



## NateFg2

mine gets hot/warm but nothing alarming. Its going to depend on how much space around it whether u will need think about fans or not. mine is also going to be moved into the living room but is going on my glass shelved, tv stand. so, air flow wont be an issue. Mine doesnt get much hotter than my ps3 but i also dont run it that loud with my games. right about the -30/-34vol. range


soo... if its going to be on an open shelf dont worry about fans. if in a closed shelf or cabinet then maybe depending on the breathing room between it and the next shelf as well as what temperature you keep the room.


----------



## kak

So I have been having problems with it not turning to my PS3 lately. It also refuses to pop up the OSD. Today it completely stopped accepting signals. I have no idea what is wrong with this thing.. but it is very disheartening.


----------



## jlj93byu

As there are several posters to this forum who have utilized the banana plugs from monoprice, I was wondering if any of you could provide me with or direct me to some instructions as to how these particular ones are connected to the speaker wire. The plugs I believe are closed screw and although they come apart, they do not have the smaller screws that you can use to tighten the grip on the speaker wire.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlj93byu* /forum/post/19005111
> 
> 
> As there are several posters to this forum who have utilized the banana plugs from monoprice, I was wondering if any of you could provide me with or direct me to some instructions as to how these particular ones are connected to the speaker wire. The plugs I believe are closed screw and although they come apart, they do not have the smaller screws that you can use to tighten the grip on the speaker wire.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Hi jlj93byu, from Monoprice on installation .


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kak* /forum/post/19004669
> 
> 
> So I have been having problems with it not turning to my PS3 lately. It also refuses to pop up the OSD. Today it completely stopped accepting signals. I have no idea what is wrong with this thing.. but it is very disheartening.



Mine started doing this about a year ago. Finally HDMI stopped working altogether and I sent it in to Onkyo Service. I know for me cycling the inputs and power would eventually get it to work.

When I sent mine into to service the receipt I got back says they replaced capacitors, reset the bias and idle current and reflashed the firmware which fixed it.


If mine craps out again I will probably just pick up the new 608.


----------



## NateFg2

Am I the only one that thinks banana plugs are more work than they are worth? I just stripped the wire and used those directly...


----------



## jlj93byu

I don't know, but I'll let you know after Monday! I just ordered my system yesterday and it's estimated arrival date is on Monday. I have purchased 28 banana plugs from monoprice and 12g wire, so after doing all that banana plugging I'll post about my thoughts on the extra work.


Here's hoping I'm one of the lucky few whose package arrives fairly undamaged! It's shipping from Vann's in Montana, and I'm just below in Utah, so hopefully less distance equals less time in transit and that twill translate into less opportunity for damage....here's hoping.


----------



## NateFg2

I don't think its going to be much extra effort. 12g is some pretty thick wire. I think I used 14 or 16... (easier to manage). I also got my system vanns. It was a little beat up but I wasn't worried about anything being broken. G/l


----------



## jlj93byu

Very true--I think with the 12 gauge wire it will be much easier stripping down. Last time I stripped wires to splice some together it was 22 gauge and that was a pain...it took forever just to get the outer plastic off. This will be my first time, however, actually installing the banana plugs. I just hope I do a pretty good job and don't leave much room for signal loss or other factors to degrade my connection.


BTW, if anyone is still considering purchasing this system, VANNS is having an awesome deal right now and has a pretty decent stock. It's the cheapest I've seen this set as a brand new and not refurbished system. Also, if you have any specific questions drop by their website and chat with a rep. They have some of the most helpful and personable customer service around.


----------



## jlj93byu

Been looking at some cooling fans today.....


Has heat been an issue for anyone? Onkyo receivers typically run a little warm. For all cooling fan users out there, what would you recommend? My receiver will be in a closed door TV stand with an open back. Would you recommend a fan that is installed in the unit or one that sits outside, on the unit? Thanks for any recommendations or best practices you have found to keep your receiver cool and living longer as a result!


----------



## jlj93byu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/19005146
> 
> 
> Hi jlj93byu, from Monoprice on installation .



In regards to banana plug installation--when screwing the back in, is it imperative that it is screwed in all the way so that both pieces are flush to the red loop? Some of them have grown too tight with a few millimeters to go before fully closed. This is probably due to the copper wires on the top getting into the screwing threads of the banana plug. Some of them become difficult to tighten almost immediately when screwing the two pieces back together. Knowing the most important part is the copper threads connection to the inside of the banana plug, I would assume that the plug itself does not need to be completely closed back together, but wanted some other, perhaps more professional, input. Thanks!


----------



## kak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/19010728
> 
> 
> Mine started doing this about a year ago. Finally HDMI stopped working altogether and I sent it in to Onkyo Service. I know for me cycling the inputs and power would eventually get it to work.
> 
> When I sent mine into to service the receipt I got back says they replaced capacitors, reset the bias and idle current and reflashed the firmware which fixed it.
> 
> 
> If mine craps out again I will probably just pick up the new 608.



Is a reprinted invoice from Amazon good enough or will I need to have one faxed in? I'm taking it to the service shop they told me to go to on Thursday but the guy I spoke to at the shop could barely speak English to answer my first question.


Edit - Problem was a bad HDMI component. Had it fixed in a few hours. Good to be back in the game.


----------



## sarugby4life

Hi there,


I am getting no 1080p output from my HT-S9100THX system. I only have 2 components plugged into the receiver (DVR, and a PS3). The Comcast DVR only broadcasts in 1080i and this works fine. However, the PS3, when set to 1080p, leaves the TV screen looking fuzzy and sometimes goes blank. When I set the output to 1080i, everything is ok. I have tried hooking the PS3 directly to the TV and 1080p works flawlessly. Seems to be a problem with the receiver...


Any suggestions? I had the same problem with a stand alone Blu Ray player as well. Resetting the receiver made no difference. Is anyone else experiencing/heard of this issue? I hear on some Onkyo receiver, there are a few caps that blow out and cause issues (was on the Onkyo 606 reciever), but I just bought my set up a few months back.


Please help!!!


----------



## NateFg2

It may be that u need to turn the recievers upscaling off when using a 1080p source.


----------



## Topher L

Is it possible to use an SVS sub with this system? I may upgrade sometime down the road.


----------



## latreche34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *latreche34* /forum/post/18863280
> 
> 
> The subwoofer on mine making a cranking noise like a low rambling noise, I hear it in quite scenes or when no audio fed to the receiver not that loud but annoying, disconnecting subwoofer cable the strange noise goes away, I start thinking it's the receiver, anyone experienced this.



This is a followup to my problem above in case somebody experienced the same issue, I contacted Onkyo USA and their suggestion worked, here is the email reponse:


"Thank You for contacting Onkyo USA Product Support.


Try resetting the receiver that is on the front panel of the unit while the unit is on you are going to hold down VCR/DVR and then press Standby. PLEASE UNDERSTAND THAT YOU WILL LOSE ALL YOUR AUDIO & VIDEO ASSIGNMENTS ON THE RECEIVER PLUS YOU WILL LOSE ALL YOUR SPEAKER CONFIGURATIONS, SPEAKER DISTANCE AND ALL LEVEL CALIBRATION SETTINGS. YOU WILL ALSO LOSE ANY PROGRAMMED RADIO STATIONS IN MEMORY. The unit will say clear and then shut down. Then power the unit back up and test the unit to see if you are still having a problem. If you are still having an issue you can bring the unit to a local service center. All of our service centers are posted on our website. Make a copy of the sale receipt to show that the unit is under warranty.

Thank you,

****"


----------



## buttdart

i can get this package for $700.00 locally. can i find a better price elsewhere?


----------



## jlj93byu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buttdart* /forum/post/19136902
> 
> 
> i can get this package for $700.00 locally. can i find a better price elsewhere?



That's a steal, especially if it is a new set and not refurbished or a return. At that price, I'd jump on it ASAP. And when you say locally, I assume that would involve a pick-up and further savings without having to pay shipping. I'd buy that sucker before somebody else snags it up!


----------



## buttdart

it is new. it's from a very a reliable source. it will be shipping about 30 miles so freight should be minimal. $20 maybe. i might just go pick it up.


i don't think i could piece together anything nicer for the money.


----------



## jlj93byu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buttdart* /forum/post/19136929
> 
> 
> it is new. it's from a very a reliable source. it will be shipping about 30 miles so freight should be minimal. $20 maybe. i might just go pick it up.
> 
> 
> i don't think i could piece together anything nicer for the money.



You are correct. At its retail price of $1100, then a separate component based system could become competitive, but even still this system would give a separates system a run for its money. This would still be near the top of the list even at MSRP and up against a system pieced together. At $700, you will not find a better sounding system, let alone a THX I/S certified system. You are truly lucky. I have been researching this system and others for several months, and I finally jumped on purchasing mine a month ago when I saw it for $799 because that was such a great deal.


----------



## buttdart

it's on amazon for $730.00
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## jlj93byu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buttdart* /forum/post/19137003
> 
> 
> it's on amazon for $730.00
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=ATVPDKIKX0DER



I got mine from Amazon a month ago, shipped by Vanns for $799 total (no shipping). The price on Amazon has stayed right around $800 total for 5 weeks now (some sellers with free shipping at 799, others cheaper but with shipping brining the price around 800). Vanns, BTW, was awesome....great service and an absolute pleasure to do business with. But again, if you can pick yours up, no wait time on the shipping. An added bonus!


----------



## NateFg2

Vanns.com is also an authorized onkyo dealer.


----------



## Wroxxor

Sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong spot. If there is somewhere better, please let me know.


I purchased the S9100THX about a year ago. So far everything has been working great. The other day however, I came home to find that my TV was no longer receiving a signal from the receiver via HDMI, when using my Satellite box as the source. My HDMI devices passing through my reciver all work fine. However, the Satellite uses S-video to hook into the HT-R960. I tried using a different cable, and a different satellite box and neither worked. I also tried connecting the wii up through the component input, but this did not work either. Trying different S-video ports also does not work.


Since I live with my two year old nephew, I figured he must have decided to 'play' with the receivers settings. I have gone through everything I can think of here, but I cannot seem to find any issue with the settings. The last ditch effort I had was to reset the receiver back to its default settings in case there was something I may have missed. After setting everything back up again, I still wasn't receiving any signal from the HT-R960 when I switched it to the Satellite box.


I'm pretty certain that the issue is with the upscaling from S-video to HDMI, but I have tried every setting combination I can think of, and I still can't get the signal come into the receiver via S-video and pass through to the HDMI output to the TV. The TV isn't receiving any signal from the receiver, no timing, resolution, or refresh rate information. Is there something obvious I am missing that I can try? Could this be a hardware issue? Any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated. If figures this would have to happen the day football season started...


----------



## afrogt

Sounds like your Sat receiver is not a HD model? Kinda defeats the purpose of having a nice HDTV if you use standard definition sat box with it. I would upgrade the sat box if possible.


I know some Onkyo receivers have had a problem with defective HDMI boards but if you say yours works with other HDMI devices then that should not be the problem. Although if your Wii doesn't work via component either it could be the board.


Check to make sure video upconversion is still turned on and inputs are assigned correctly. Otherwise I'm not sure what else it could be.


----------



## NateFg2

that sucks. i hope i don't have any failures on my receiver. it seems it's not too uncommon.


----------



## NateFg2

for those that are using the ps3 with this system, has anybody used the bd/dvd dynamic range control setting on "on"? its under the video settings on the ps3. its supposed to make it easier to hear spoken dialogue at low volume. Since mine isnt hooked up yet after moving, and just discovering the setting, i am not able to check it out right now... before i was always finding that i needed to boost the level of the center channel for movies and such. it was getting annoying.


----------



## carthom

hmmm havent tried that.......


----------



## Sarumanza

Thanks to everyone who posted in this thread, lots of great info. I read every post before purchasing this system, but don't recall anyone with this exact setup (I reread the first 16 pages of posts but just don't have the time right now to reread the last 16). I'm using a PS3 with hdmi running to my tv and an optical cable running to the receiver. I also hook up my iPod to the aux input via a headphone jack to rca converter. My problem is that even running all channel stereo mode the rear speakers are not activated. Any ideas?


----------



## Sarumanza

Silly me, I knew as soon as I made a post I would figure it out. The "A" and "B" speaker zones were turned on. Hit the "B" button on the front of the receiver and they started working


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sarumanza* /forum/post/19209929
> 
> 
> I'm using a PS3 with hdmi running to my tv and an optical cable running to the receiver.



Hi Sarumanza, curious is to why you have the PS3 connected to Tv via HDMI and not to receiver?


----------



## NateFg2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/19210593
> 
> 
> Hi Sarumanza, curious is to why you have the PS3 connected to Tv via HDMI and not to receiver?



i was thinking that too. i have my ps3 hdmi to reviver then hdmi to tv with optical back to the receiver


----------



## jlj93byu

Two issues with my 6 week old receiver.


First, every time I watch a blu-ray the audio goes out. If I simply pause and replay the movie, it usually kicks back in.. If that doesn't work, I rewind it a few seconds and then it kicks back in. It takes a few seconds to come back on as I can see the display of the receiver go blank and then reconnect to the audio signal. This is quite annoying as it happens every time I watch a movie anywhere from 2 to 5 times. My blu-ray player is connected via HDMI to the receiver.


Second, my receiver has lost the picture a few times when I am watching TV via my cable box, also connected via HDMI. When changing channels, particularly from a SD to a HD channel, the picture simply goes away as though the cable box had been turned off--but, of course, it is still on. The signal is just gone. The only way to bring the picture back is to turn the receiver off and back on.


Anyone experience similar issues--and how did you solve them? I have read some about HDMI issues with this receiver but they have occurred on only a small number of sets....guess I was a lucky one of the few. I still love this system, just want my quirks to get worked out. Thanks!


----------



## NateFg2

i'd double check the hdmi cables are plugged in all the way and fitting snug enough in the ports. i have one hdmi that fits a little lose. more than i would like but i havent had any issuse with it so far. next i would try using each hdmi individually to make sure it's not a bad cable. after these inspections i would assume it has to be something in the receiver that is failing, which is a trip to the repair shop. sorry to hear ur having problems after such a short time of ownership


----------



## Squirlz

What is the difference between the 9100 and the 9300?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Squirlz* /forum/post/19248759
> 
> 
> What is the difference between the 9100 and the 9300?



Hi Squirlz, see Onkyo Product Comparison Chart .


----------



## bheide

I got my ht-s9300 the other day and got it installed. So far so good. I am wondering if it is possible to use the rear speakers while viewing a 5.1 source? I wouldn't mind having them act the same as the surrounds.


----------



## NateFg2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bheide* /forum/post/19280143
> 
> 
> I got my ht-s9300 the other day and got it installed. So far so good. I am wondering if it is possible to use the rear speakers while viewing a 5.1 source? I wouldn't mind having them act the same as the surrounds.



try going through the sounds modes for whatever source you're using (tv, game, movie, etc). i believe there is one that that will matrix 5.1 to 7.1. somebody else may be able to correct me or confirm that. dolby plIIz may be the one that will do that


----------



## jlj93byu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NateFg2* /forum/post/19292434
> 
> 
> try going through the sounds modes for whatever source you're using (tv, game, movie, etc). i believe there is one that that will matrix 5.1 to 7.1. somebody else may be able to correct me or confirm that. dolby plIIz may be the one that will do that



THX I/S Cinema will also matrix 5.1 into 7.1. Not sure how it sounds compared to the Dolby PlIIz, as it will matrix to 7.1 as well, but I typically use the THX mode. Anyone care to enlighten us on the difference between the two?


----------



## Luke Kamp

I currently have a 9100 and see you can't change the crossover frequency or set speaker size to small or large. Does it crossover at 80hz to the sub as THX recommends? Reason I ask is getting some different speakers probably tom. and a better sub in a while and was hoping to get by with this reciever for a while. (I blew all the $$ on picture quality and thought this system would get me by for audio as I slowly upgraded parts and theater room.) I love to play around with my electronics and the lack of control is discouraging.


----------



## NateFg2

im almost positive i've seen both in the menu's somewhere but i couldnt tell u how to get there. hopefully im not mistaken with something else i messed around with.


----------



## jlj93byu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NateFg2* /forum/post/19330996
> 
> 
> im almost positive i've seen both in the menu's somewhere but i couldnt tell u how to get there. hopefully im not mistaken with something else i messed around with.



When you say how to get there, are you referring to where you can change the listening formats? Sorry, just making sure I'm reading on the correct wavelength.


----------



## NateFg2

By that I was saying I wasnt/am not sure where in the menu these setting are located and thought I came across them while just going through the various menus. Like I said, as far as speaker size and crossover adjustments, I could be mistaken since this was months ago.


----------



## Luke Kamp

Well I have looked around extensively and am all but positive it is impossible to change these (crossover, speakers small or large). I picked up used klipsch two rf-35, rc-35, and two rs-25 for $600. I was afraid it would automatically set my mains to large but this was not the case and am satisfied with what I am hearing for now, although I would like to have the ability to set crossovers myself.


As far as the listening modes are concerned it is the difference in the frequency response. I believe THX modes are rolled off in the higher frequencies. It is personal preference in what sounds better to you. I use the THX I/S cinema mode for movies as I don't have room treated, it is small area with bright speakers, and the right of the front sound stage is open to rest of the basement. I prefer what I here with them now.


In the future after I have sealed and isolated the room, will get equipment to take frequency response measurements and will build and place absorption panels. I may like a different mode later. It is all up to what you think sounds better since what you like is so subjective with audio. Listen to some scenes in your favorite movies and switch back and forth while playing them multiple times. I learn more about this hobby everyday, and the more I know, the more I want to spend. This forum is filled with great advise but has definitly opened up a can of upgraditis, and has gotten me much more intrigued in audio along as my neverending obsession with the perfect picture. Oh well, up next new sub, then room, then receiver.........


----------



## echoes2009

I have the 9100 for more than a year. I'm happy with the system. I only had problems with the Onkyo remote. I've got a new one.


I've connected an (old) harddisk-recorder (via component), BluRay player (HDMI) and a TV (sound via digital coax) to the receiver.

Via the HDMI-out video goes to the televison.


This all In combination with the Logitech Harmony 515 remote.


Calibrating the sound wa rather difficult. Calibrating with Audyssey 2EQ works good, but does not work very wel for the low frequencies. Look at the Audyssey site for more information.


I had the same question about the crossover frequencies.



> Quote:
> I 've calibrated the speakers with Audyssey 2EQ™ .
> 
> The sound experience is ok, but ..
> 
> 
> My experience is that the subwoofer stays almost in standby when playing CD's or music-DVD's. It's activated with DVD-movies.
> 
> 
> My question is how do I manually adjust the crossover frequencies, in such a way that the subwoofer is more active.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The answer from Onkyo Europe was:


> Quote:
> It is normal that depending on the level the subwoofer will stand in standby during CD-playback.
> 
> Only with DVD you have LFE-channel so there is more level for the subwoofer.
> 
> 
> There is no possibility to change crossover frequency.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you.
> 
> The only way of influence is speaker level/subwoofer.



So I powered up the LFE-channel. (Setup, 3 Audio Adjust, 5 LFE-level).


Greetz Jan.


----------



## digifan29

Wouldn't that make the sub woofer less active? the options I see for lfe are -5, -10, and -infinity (off altogether?) I am just asking, I do not know.


----------



## Sarumanza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/19210593
> 
> 
> Hi Sarumanza, curious is to why you have the PS3 connected to Tv via HDMI and not to receiver?



Because I have one HDMI cable and one optical cable. If I ran HDMI to the receiver I wouldn't have a way to get to get video to the TV. I know cables are cheap, but this is what I have so I'm not going to order another one unless there is a reason to.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sarumanza* /forum/post/19380344
> 
> 
> Because I have one HDMI cable and one optical cable. If I ran HDMI to the receiver I wouldn't have a way to get to get video to the TV. I know cables are cheap, but this is what I have so I'm not going to order another one unless there is a reason to.



The reason is to get the new HD codecs, Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio.


----------



## echoes2009

digifan29 sorry, I went wrong.


The right answer is :


Setup

2.Speaker Setup

2.3 Level Cal

Subwfr, I changed to -1.0 dB (I thought the standard value is -8 dB)

Save settings



Don't get frightened of the noise.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/17737252
> 
> 
> Tech Support had me do a reset and then told me to send it in to the service center. Can't really be without my receiver during the holidays since we are entertaining will have to send it in after the new year.



So my saga continues paid to have it sent off to the authroized repair center. Comes back and not 3 months later same issue. Of course onkyo is probably going to charge me to send it in AGAIN....frustrating to say the least. Any recommendations??


----------



## NateFg2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luke Kamp* /forum/post/19314244
> 
> 
> I currently have a 9100 and see you can't change the crossover frequency or set speaker size to small or large. Does it crossover at 80hz to the sub as THX recommends? Reason I ask is getting some different speakers probably tom. and a better sub in a while and was hoping to get by with this reciever for a while. (I blew all the $$ on picture quality and thought this system would get me by for audio as I slowly upgraded parts and theater room.) I love to play around with my electronics and the lack of control is discouraging.



i found what i was telling you about in my other reply. look on page 84 of the user manual. hope that helps. I think i was mistaken on the speaker size adjustment though.


----------



## NateFg2

dead thread?


----------



## JWright19

Hopefully not! I've recently purchased this awesome setup, but I've unfortunately run into several problems. Really hoping someone who owns this setup can offer some insight:


Firstly, I've yet to figure out how to "activate" TrueHD. I am viewing blu-ray movies on a new model Panasonic player that claim to support TrueHD. Everything is hooked up with HDMI 1.3b cables. However, no matter how much I fiddle with the settings and try to "force" TrueHD it never appears to be "on" or light up. What am I doing wrong?


Also, after a few months of use, one day the sound just cut out. I was not able to get any audio to play from the speakers. I "fixed" the problem by moving the HDMI cable from the DVD input to the VCR-DVR input. Somehow the DVD input just crapped out. My question is whether or not this is a real solution, or am I somehow losing audio quality or functionality by having my blu-ray run through this input. I'm assuming its just for labeling/organization purposes but I'd like to have that confirmed.


Any advice/help is much appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWright19* /forum/post/19600946
> 
> 
> Hopefully not! I've recently purchased this awesome setup, but I've unfortunately run into several problems. Really hoping someone who owns this setup can offer some insight:
> 
> 
> Firstly, I've yet to figure out how to "activate" TrueHD. I am viewing blu-ray movies on a new model Panasonic player that claim to support TrueHD. Everything is hooked up with HDMI 1.3b cables. However, no matter how much I fiddle with the settings and try to "force" TrueHD it never appears to be "on" or light up. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> 
> Also, after a few months of use, one day the sound just cut out. I was not able to get any audio to play from the speakers. I "fixed" the problem by moving the HDMI cable from the DVD input to the VCR-DVR input. Somehow the DVD input just crapped out. My question is whether or not this is a real solution, or am I somehow losing audio quality or functionality by having my blu-ray run through this input. I'm assuming its just for labeling/organization purposes but I'd like to have that confirmed.
> 
> 
> Any advice/help is much appreciated. Thanks so much!



Hi JWright19, don't own this HTIB but will offer help by asking some questions and a suggestions.


What is the Panasonic BD player model? Does it have the lastest firmware updates? Is the BD player audio output set to Bitstream with Secondary Audio to Off (if not try these setting)? And is HDMI Control or Audio Tv Out turned On (if so try turning it Off)?


And also note sometimes a Blu Ray disc will default to the standard DD/DTS track, so you might have to manually select the TrueHD/DTS-MA soundtrack. Normally this will be found under Audio or Language Setting.


For DVD input audio problem, was the "Digital Input" set to Analog (if so change it to HDMI (Auto)?


----------



## JWright19

You, sir, are my hero. Your questions helped me solve both my problems. secondary needed to be turned off to correct the TrueHD not being recognized, and somehow my digital input HAD been set to analog.


Thank you SO much for your help.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWright19* /forum/post/19601122
> 
> 
> You, sir, are my hero. Your questions helped me solve both my problems. secondary needed to be turned off to correct the TrueHD not being recognized, and somehow my digital input HAD been set to analog.
> 
> 
> Thank you SO much for your help.



Great, now to re-watch your BD collection







.


----------



## jlj93byu

Anyone else have issues with the HDMI switchboard, such as losing signals--either audio, visual, or both--when switching inputs? Apparently, the 606 receiver has this problem regularly. I have only had my unit for a few months, and when watching blu-rays it will drop the audio but will reacquire the signal if I simply rewind the blu-ray a few seconds and start playing it. On my cable, the signal is often lost when I switch between HD and SD channels. The signal is reacquired when I change the input on the receiver to anything else and switch it back to CBL/SAT. I've tried all 4 HDMI inputs and have the problem.


Anyone else have the same or similar issues?


----------



## jlj93byu

BTW, here's the link to a thread of 606 owners with similar problems.

http://forum.blu-ray.com/receivers/1...mi-issues.html


----------



## NateFg2

have u tried swapping out hdmi's for a different one? just to make sure it isnt a faulty cable? i always try to start with the cheapest possible fix and work my way to expensive when i try to troubleshoot. g/l.





what settings are you guys using as far as listening modes? im using my ps3 as my player outputting lpcm thru hdmi to the reciever and messed around with the settings for my games and for movies. to me pressing the games button and selecting multichannel sounds the best... and i believe the same with movies when using the tv/movie button.. Is this going to most likely be the best selection and the others just extra processing? im having a hard time noticing significant changes between the options. using multichannel i've found that its louder at given volume setting and more pleasing sub output.


----------



## jlj93byu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NateFg2* /forum/post/19653507
> 
> 
> have u tried swapping out hdmi's for a different one? just to make sure it isnt a faulty cable? i always try to start with the cheapest possible fix and work my way to expensive when i try to troubleshoot. g/l.



Unfortunately I tried that and it didn't fix the problem. Luckily I have several HDMI cables around.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NateFg2* /forum/post/19653507
> 
> 
> what settings are you guys using as far as listening modes? im using my ps3 as my player outputting lpcm thru hdmi to the reciever and messed around with the settings for my games and for movies. to me pressing the games button and selecting multichannel sounds the best... and i believe the same with movies when using the tv/movie button.. Is this going to most likely be the best selection and the others just extra processing? im having a hard time noticing significant changes between the options. using multichannel i've found that its louder at given volume setting and more pleasing sub output.



For movies, I predominantly use the THX I/S Cinema mode. Otherwise, I use THX Cinema when the DVD will output 7 channels in that mode. For TV and games, I still try different ones. Usually Dolby PLIIX or Neo:6.


----------



## NateFg2

couple questions. i was trying to figure what a more acurate power power rating would be and i see earlier in the thread that some were saying this receiver is basically a 606 with a few extras. so would that be accurate to say the rc960 is about 90w per channel?


i come from a car audio background and they also fluff the numbers of amps with the magical 1500w(max) but it isnt hard to find the true power of the amps in smaller print in the form of rms. im surprised that in home theater how hard it can be to find the real world power expections of receivers. in car audio you could generally take the max boasted power of an amp and subtract half of that and it would get u a more realistic idea of what the amp puts out.


next question. how do u get the built in upscaler to work? i followed the user manual's directions but when i hit the info button on my tv to see what kind of signal its getting, it still says 480p(using a dvd). i turned the feature back to (through) and tried the upscaler on the ps3 and then it says 1080p when i hit the info on my tv for the given input. so it seems my upscale feature of the onkyo isnt working?


----------



## bruce253

I have the S9100 system hooked up to a Verizon cable box and Panasonic bd player via hdmi (in), then output via hdmi (out) to a Vizio XVT552. The Vizio supports wireless video streaming (netflix). The prob. is I DONT get sound via the 9100 system. SO the question...doees this sys. support/have either pass-thru or an audio return channel to send the sound to the receiver. (maybe the settings are wrong) Or....will I require an optical cable from the TV to the receiver to get 5.1 streaming sound like netflix. Thanks Bruce


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruce253* /forum/post/20139222
> 
> 
> I have the S9100 system hooked up to a Verizon cable box and Panasonic bd player via hdmi (in), then output via hdmi (out) to a Vizio XVT552. The Vizio supports wireless video streaming (netflix). The prob. is I DONT get sound via the 9100 system. SO the question...doees this sys. support/have either pass-thru or an audio return channel to send the sound to the receiver. (maybe the settings are wrong) Or....will I require an optical cable from the TV to the receiver to get 5.1 streaming sound like netflix. Thanks Bruce



Hi bruce253, connect an optical cable from tv to receiver since s9100 and XVT552 doesn't support ARC (audio return channel). Also may have to set your tv speaker to Off or external in the audio menu. Just note your tv may not output 5.1 but only 2Ch stereo.


----------



## fathermurphy

Onkyo HT-9300THX HTIB


oBOTTOM LINEo

My Girlfriend doesn't care for all this audio/visual stuff.

That being said, the other day after living for 2 weeks with this system set up and playing a wide variety of material, She announced,

"I really like the sound by the way."

Then said,

"I can't pinpoint where the sound is coming from ....it just surrounds you, like you're in a sound field."


Is that not awesome?


On a scale of 1 to 10, 10 being amazing, the sound quality of the speakers independently is like a 6 to 7, depending on source material (Movies, Music, Blu-Ray, DVD, Cable)

But when all of these speakers and the sub are playing in tandem with each other as they have been designed to....

This sucker is a 9+.


Trust me, I'd tell you if it wasn't.


The sound is precise. Not impeccable though...but specific, never distorts, sounds full, the bass punches....nice tight punches...


Forget the price. Because you will.


$800 to $1000 bucks (I paid $739 with free tax and shipping from Amazon who sold it for Vanns) for a 7.1 THX certified HTIB can worry the smart budding audiophile like it did me...but don't worry. For small living rooms, bedrooms, (8 to 10 square feet I believe they state) this system is awesome.



oTHXo

A word about THX I/S


This reciever and 7.1 speaker system, when all used together,


If you do this...you are listening to THX approved sound.


The reason I write that is because I can tell.

The quality of the sound field is so satisfying to m, so seamless....that my girlfriend, with out me asking her was happy to comment on it.


Like most movie lovers, I've been listening to surround sound since 1986 when it was 2 fronts and a monaural surround track.


Then...For the past 10 years I've been listening to 5.1 sound, Onkyo reciever from 2001, with a $70. 15 year old Optimus (radio shack) center, 2 Yamaha rears (awful) an audiosource (?) 80watt sub (awful again) and 2 massive 25 years old Fisher 150 watt video tech mark speakers from a high end rack system from back then (I have to admit, I love these things. They have 15'' woofers and will put out deep bass at 40 htz)


So this system in comparison is a radical difference.


The speakers can all be considered small...because all the bass gets pumped into the amazing sub woofer which puts out 20 to 25htz bass (wall shaking DEEP BASS)


The comfort of having 8 speakers, all putting out the same sound quality allows for a seamless soundfield.


I know that THX and Onkyo both designed this system. THX created a new certification level for small listening areas (8' by 8' to 15' by 15' I believe) for the normal humans beings out here like me that cannot build home theaters .


The THX certification was what excited me the most.



o INSTALL o

Massive box, weighs in at 136 pounds. Opening it felt like Christmas to me.

I live in a 4 story walk up in Queens, NY...so I had to un-box in Lobby and make 5 trips up and down stairs to get it all in my apt.

The sub is heaviest.



I replaced the mounts on the back with picture hanging metal hooks that support 60lbs, and I put picture hanging hooks in the wall that support 100lbs.


Mounted 7.1 speakers, reciever gives you option of using the back surrounds (as oppossed to surrounds) as either front high speakers or rear surrounds....


I chose the later.


I mounted speakers as In equal distances at ear lever around room to replicate mixing room as best I could.



HDMI cables...get some. Online is cheaper.

If you use HDMI....you get an on-screen menu.



The reciever let's you use an equalizer on each speaker....letting you adjust highs, mids and lows....with the sub....it let's you adjust 25htz, 40htz, 60 htz....let's you up the decile Levels by 6 on each.....


The audyssey microphone set up worked spot on for me.


I've used it about 10 times so far.


As soon as you plug in-- the microphone they give you....the set up pops up and prompts you to place mic in listening position 1, then sounds come out of each 7 speakers and sub.


Then position 2, then 3...

When done....if measures distance (crazy accurate) sets it's own EQ settings to compensate for room acoustics and all....and volume levels for each speaker.


I don't usually go for automatic anything...I'm a manual setting type guy....but I use the audyssey settings....



o SOUNDo

I've been blown away by listening to 5.1 soundtracks....

and 2.0 soundtracks....


The reciever has so many options for you ....


I personally chose THX I/S mode for everything 5.1 and up....


It takes the 5.1 and creates a 6th and 7th channel for you...


The results are sick.


I put on "Vertigo" yesterday. I had DVR'd it a few months back from HBO HD.


I was rocked by the opening soundtrack.


The music was coming out of all channels...sounding so clean and tight.


Then the opening scene, dialogue centered...gun shots ringing out.


Then I realized....it was 2.0...and I was listening to Dolby Pro Logic Z with THX Cinema...


This thing sounded like a newly re-mastered 5.1 soundtrack to me...I was just rocked.


Watched the first "TRON" last night.


5.1 in HD, I thought the sub wasn't loud enough...so I was going to pump it up a bit.

Now again, all settings are the Audyssey settings and sub volume knob is set to "THX Recommended"


Before I can up the sub volume like I normally would have done....

One of the those crazy looking flying "M" shaped machines fly's' into frame....


"VROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM"


Whoa.


Also Been watching "Inception"

I have a PS3...and the reciever has an Video Processor in it. By Farudja.

I put on a little edge enhancement and upped the color....


Then let the DTS MA soundtrack go.


Oh man...


Again...I didn't think the sub was working at times...


Then this clean and deep "BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM"


The whole apt. shakes.


So ok. I have to go. I've been writing this for 2 days.

all in all...I'm so pumped, if you can't tell, by this system.


I highly recommend buying through Amazon, then VANNS...


I hope I've been helpful.


Good luck and enjoy.


Godspeed.


----------



## NateFg2

Damn... long post. Good stuff. My only gripe so far is the center channel performance. Some movies are really difficult hear because the other speakers drown it out


----------



## senarathnem

Hi guys,

I am a first time writer. I got the 9300 thx 2 weeks a go. So far I am happy to the max on this thing. However, listning to certain tv clips on my PS3, (A recorded friends episode-mpg, a song downloaded from Yuetube) the high notes seem to sound distorted enough it sounds like there is a hole in the front 3 speakers. I tried to isolate which speaker is bad but all three seems to sound the same. But playing a DVD, BD even regular TV, this HTIB knocks it out the park every time.


Is something wrong with my system?

Is there an adjustment somewhere? (I got audessy doing e/thing now)

Is it just poor quality on the feed that makes this happen?


Please help........


----------



## fathermurphy

Hey

I think both of the above posts regard the same issue .

I had read that this system and the THX certification were designed specifically for movies...


that movies would sound good on this system....but not music.

I put on a DVD-Audio disc of Mozart Requiem. (in Dolby digital 5.1) and Pink Floyd dark side of the moon SACD


Both are high res audio discs...and the imaging on DSOM is incredible

But the highs seem to clip. Like they ate too high for the speakers tweeters...


But movies rock. And they sound perfect...so I don't know. Maybe the constant sound music puts out don't gel with these speakers. ?


So these speakers seem to be designed to reproduce film soundtracks....but not music....


I also notice the center channel speaker isn't stellar.


But these have to be issues with parts used,


----------



## NateFg2

I don't own any sacds or dvda's but regular 2ch cds sound ok to me but not great.. I play them in 2ch mode. So 2.1 for music


----------



## salam2009

Thanks man


----------



## Saturnas

Hey guys,


those who watch films at 0 db, do you keep Loudness Plus On or you turn it off?


----------



## fathermurphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saturnas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> those who watch films at 0 db, do you keep Loudness Plus On or you turn it off?



I can't watch a movie at 0db

I'll be thrown out of my apt


But that loudness plus feature is awesome if you are watching something at a low volume


It boosts the bass and sound info You lose when watching a movie very low so you still hear everything


If you ate watching a movie loud

Generally you turn that off


----------



## Saturnas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fathermurphy* /forum/post/20221246
> 
> 
> I can't watch a movie at 0db
> 
> I'll be thrown out of my apt
> 
> 
> But that loudness plus feature is awesome if you are watching something at a low volume
> 
> 
> It boosts the bass and sound info You lose when watching a movie very low so you still hear everything
> 
> 
> If you ate watching a movie loud
> 
> Generally you turn that off



OK thanks!


Yeah it is loud but I got used to it


----------



## NateFg2

Has anybody upgraded the speakers yet? How'd it turn out if so?


----------



## modernninja




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fathermurphy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I can't watch a movie at 0db
> 
> I'll be thrown out of my apt
> 
> 
> But that loudness plus feature is awesome if you are watching something at a low volume
> 
> 
> It boosts the bass and sound info You lose when watching a movie very low so you still hear everything
> 
> 
> If you ate watching a movie loud
> 
> Generally you turn that off



If I watch my s9300thx at- 25 db it shakes my friend's apartment like an earthquake four doors over through concrete walls. 0 db might break windows and get me arrested lol


----------



## Saturnas

Quote:

Originally Posted by *modernninja* 
If I watch my s9300thx at- 25 db it shakes my friend's apartment like an earthquake four doors over through concrete walls. 0 db might break windows and get me arrested lol
Strange.. did you used mic and audessay EQ? It sets sound to reference level (0 db), which is set in cinema theatres and used in mixing films soundtracks...


----------



## fathermurphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NateFg2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anybody upgraded the speakers yet? How'd it turn out if so?



I haven't upgraded no...I'm using the onkyo ones. I'm digging it. You?


----------



## fathermurphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *modernninja* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If I watch my s9300thx at- 25 db it shakes my friend's apartment like an earthquake four doors over through concrete walls. 0 db might break windows and get me arrested lol



Ha. Me too . I'm watching Harry potter the 900 one , the latest one really, and I turned her up to -20db...it was punishing my apt, I had to turn it down in within a minute


----------



## fathermurphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saturnas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Strange.. did you used mic and audessay EQ? It sets sound to reference level (0 db), which is set in cinema theatres and used in mixing films soundtracks...



I set it up with audyssey ...then I re calibrated levels with an spl meter app on iPhone which also measures bass down to 20htZ. Audussey 2eq doesn't measure the sub channel correctly...only the better ones do...

So of you set your system with that and leave it, you'll have to pump up your sub channel anyway cuz it won't be loud enough


But also...it re eq's the soundtrack....which Is handy at night... But i don't want that during the day ...I'd rather put it up as high as i can to hear the full dynamics of the soundtrack


I've found issues with the audyssey And the THX setting for that reason...they basically apply dynamic range compression to the sound

Thx takes alot of highs from the soundtracks


I am now using Dolby ex for my sound

It ads the 2 extra rear channels on 5.1 soundtracks

And doesn't re eq sound


What about everyone else ? I'm curious?


----------



## NateFg2

i ordered new front three speakers. im getting energy cf-70's and a cc-10. im tired of the weak center channel and having to crank the volume to hear dialogue and everything else being too loud. it gets annoying. so im trying a new front 3 and see how that goes.


----------



## fathermurphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NateFg2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i ordered new front three speakers. im getting energy cf-70's and a cc-10. im tired of the weak center channel and having to crank the volume to hear dialogue and everything else being too loud. it gets annoying. so im trying a new front 3 and see how that goes.



I have to admit that center channel blows

I adjusted the eq settings in the main speakers settings menu and upped the highs and mid levels to make it a bit more crisp...but it still doesn't sound great


Let me know how this works out for you


----------



## fathermurphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NateFg2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i ordered new front three speakers. im getting energy cf-70's and a cc-10. im tired of the weak center channel and having to crank the volume to hear dialogue and everything else being too loud. it gets annoying. so im trying a new front 3 and see how that goes.



I just looked up these energys you are going to upgrade to and they sound amazing...

But I would have 2 concerns


Which HTIB do you own ? 9300? 9100?

Because they say the system is rated thx certified with these specific speakers


And when you swap out the fronts...to keep the sound field seamless ...I think you're going to need to but 4 more if these speakers for the surrounds and rear surrounds

No?

Also...the speakers you get with this system aren't amazing by any means....and once you replace the fronts...you're going to hear how bad they sound


You know ?


I'd take the onkyo fronts you're swapping out and put them in as the surrounds for now

Cause the fronts /center seem to be the beat of the bunch


Thoughts?


----------



## NateFg2

Well first off you will be surprised at the change that moving speaker location and re-running audessey will make. The speakers really aren't horrible for a htib but with all my tweaking i haven't been able to get the center where i want it. I've tried changing listening modes, moving the speaker and running audessey again, tweaking settings, and I just can't get it where I want it. I just don't think I should have to max the master volume to be able to hear dialogue. Yeah the new speakers aren't thx but I'm not so concerned with that. The new speakers should be better in every way. To get $1300 worth of new speakers for $622 to your front door is too hard to pass when you find what you have lacking. I think our systems sound pretty good but only when you can crank the volume. I can't take it that loud hardly ever right now so I'm going to give this a shot. I have the 9100 btw for well over a year now.


----------



## NateFg2

If I find that rest of of the speakers won't cut it anymore either then I'll look into selling the whole thing and get a new receiver and rears.


----------



## fathermurphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NateFg2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well first off you will be surprised at the change that moving speaker location and re-running audessey will make. The speakers really aren't horrible for a htib but with all my tweaking i haven't been able to get the center where i want it. I've tried changing listening modes, moving the speaker and running audessey again, tweaking settings, and I just can't get it where I want it. I just don't think I should have to max the master volume to be able to hear dialogue. Yeah the new speakers aren't thx but I'm not so concerned with that. The new speakers should be better in every way. To get $1300 worth of new speakers for $622 to your front door is too hard to pass when you find what you have lacking. I think our systems sound pretty good but only when you can crank the volume. I can't take it that loud hardly ever right now so I'm going to give this a shot. I have the 9100 btw for well over a year now.



Yea it makes sense to me

I would replace also If I had the loot

And that is a great deal you have there


I don't know if the 9100 allows you to individually set the graphic eq for each speaker like the 9300 does (it in the speaker set up mode)

But it seems to help with clarity

Although still

The center channel isn't crystal clear

Which bothers me


And in the end I've turned off the audessey settings

And turned off the thx settings


I set the EQ settings on the fronts and 4 surrounds equally by applying more treble to then

Then upped the 20 40 &60 htz settings for the sub


I bought a spl meter from iTunes for the iPhone

I works decent

I re ran the test tones and calibrated the sound with the spl meter


I set all the channels from my main listening position

I upped the rears 2db each..


And now there is a radical difference in soundtracks


I leave it on Dolby digital ex now and the sound is clear the highs are Bright


I don't know how important the new speakers being THX are really


Im sure if you paid $1000 for a speaker and it was a THX certified speaker it would be awesome


But these speakers are more like $100 speakers

If that


Not suprising they aren't great


----------



## NateFg2

Yeah exactly. Thx or not the speakers are the downside to this system like most htib's. The 9100 receiver is the r960. Our receivers are pretty much the same. Hdmi 1.4 and dolby plz being the main difference. If I turn off audessey i can manually enter settings and eq. I may do it just to see what I get. Another reason for the new fronts is I don't feel these speakers will handle music very well. I will give it a try maybe today with manual settings going 2.1. I'm kind of embarrassed i didnt think to try running without audessey before ordering the speakers but I still think I made a good choice. We will see.


----------



## fathermurphy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *NateFg2*
Yeah exactly. Thx or not the speakers are the downside to this system like most htib's. The 9100 receiver is the r960. Our receivers are pretty much the same. Hdmi 1.4 and dolby plz being the main difference. If I turn off audessey i can manually enter settings and eq. I may do it just to see what I get. Another reason for the new fronts is I don't feel these speakers will handle music very well. I will give it a try maybe today with manual settings going 2.1. I'm kind of embarrassed i didnt think to try running without audessey before ordering the speakers but I still think I made a good choice. We will see.
I think you made a good choice also

I heard music didn't sound great out of these speakers also before I bought it

I played A few things and they don't sound great in fact

It's like music allows yiu to hear the limits if these speakers



The audessey and thx settings screwed with me a bit

Apparently the audessey 2eq ...when you run it ...doesn't measure the sub levels accurately


In order to have your audessey measure sub levels ...you have to Have one of the better eq setups they offer....which are only available in higher end receivers....


And ours....the 2EQ .....is the bottom line room correction system

They have

MultEQ XT32

MultEQ XT

MultEQ

2EQ

You can look on the web site below link

http://www.audyssey.com/technology/multeq.html 


So that's when I just went to manual mode and did everything myself and now if I switch between the thx or audyssey settings I prefer mine a lot more.


----------



## NateFg2

Yeah the sub doesn't set up well, especially when the knob is set to the thx position. I've bumped mine up some but I've been having sub placement issues I'm trying to deal with. The sub should last me for a while. Maybe haha


----------



## fathermurphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NateFg2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah the sub doesn't set up well, especially when the knob is set to the thx position. I've bumped mine up some but I've been having sub placement issues I'm trying to deal with. The sub should last me for a while. Maybe haha



Oh yea


Now the sub I like.....

That baby is great Right?


----------



## NateFg2

I have no complaints. It's size and power is what drew to this system at first. I like it enough so far that I'm not looking to replace it anytime soon. I still haven't really seen what it can do since I live in an apartment right now. It made me smile when I had first had it watching transformers. It was a fight scene where somebody shot off a laser and the sub gave a cool low freq slide haha


----------



## fathermurphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NateFg2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have no complaints. It's size and power is what drew to this system at first. I like it enough so far that I'm not looking to replace it anytime soon. I still haven't really seen what it can do since I live in an apartment right now. It made me smile when I had first had it watching transformers. It was a fight scene where somebody shot off a laser and the sub gave a cool low freq slide haha



That's awesome


My first "holy ****"moment with the sub was watching "Oceans 11"


They killed the power to all of Vegas with that big emp thing in the van...and the sub let out a "BOOOOOOOOOOOOM" that I felt in my heart


Awesome


----------



## NateFg2

I forgot about that one. I'll have to pop it in an check it out. I have it


----------



## NateFg2

So I disabled audessey and tweaked the xover's for all the speakers except the sub. Tested them with different music in stereo mode 2.1 got things to sound better then I continued to boost the other channels to similar specs tried a movie but still hasn't helped the center much. Anybody here that can listen at high levels verify for me, my theory that you have to crank the volume to get decent center output? I can'get too loud as I'm in an apartment right now. I never get out of the -30's. -32 is usually the lowest I go for movies. -40 for games.


----------



## NateFg2

I got only my center yesterday. It's made a very noticeable difference. So far I've noticed much better dialogue output and bass, since its ported. Another thing I've noticed is a more difference between sound modes for games, movies, and tv. I can't wait for my other two speakers to arrive on Friday.


----------



## stewdog1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fathermurphy* /forum/post/20258578
> 
> 
> Yea it makes sense to me
> 
> I would replace also If I had the loot
> 
> And that is a great deal you have there
> 
> 
> I don't know if the 9100 allows you to individually set the graphic eq for each speaker like the 9300 does (it in the speaker set up mode)
> 
> But it seems to help with clarity
> 
> Although still
> 
> The center channel isn't crystal clear
> 
> Which bothers me
> 
> 
> And in the end I've turned off the audessey settings
> 
> And turned off the thx settings
> 
> 
> I set the EQ settings on the fronts and 4 surrounds equally by applying more treble to then
> 
> Then upped the 20 40 &60 htz settings for the sub
> 
> 
> I bought a spl meter from iTunes for the iPhone
> 
> I works decent
> 
> I re ran the test tones and calibrated the sound with the spl meter
> 
> 
> I set all the channels from my main listening position
> 
> I upped the rears 2db each..
> 
> 
> And now there is a radical difference in soundtracks
> 
> 
> I leave it on Dolby digital ex now and the sound is clear the highs are Bright
> 
> 
> I don't know how important the new speakers being THX are really
> 
> 
> Im sure if you paid $1000 for a speaker and it was a THX certified speaker it would be awesome
> 
> 
> But these speakers are more like $100 speakers
> 
> If that
> 
> 
> Not suprising they aren't great



Is there an app similar to that one for Android?


I haven't messed with the speaker setup since the Audessey settings. But I also have the center channel too low and muddy sometimes.


How much of a difference did you find when you set it yourself? Like night and day better?


----------



## katjbus

Search for it in the android market I found two of them. I never use night mode but do use the dynamic eq


----------



## NateFg2

I still haven't found the night mode on the 9100


----------



## tyhatts

I cant make my final decision on this system.


Should I worry about the receiver ?

I want to buy the newest available version of the system, have they fixed the issue with the HDMI boards yet?


----------



## NateFg2

I have the old one and haven't had any issues with it going on well over a year now


----------



## NoxErebus












How do you change the volume display to show + or - from reference level? I ran Audyssey this morning for the first time (new S9300), and the volume is still showing on the 0 to 100 (or whatever







) scale. Help? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NoxErebus* /forum/post/20316560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you change the volume display to show + or - from reference level? I ran Audyssey this morning for the first time (new S9300), and the volume is still showing on the 0 to 100 (or whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) scale. Help? Thanks in advance.



Hi NoxErebus, go to "Volume Setup" found under Miscellaneous Menu.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NateFg2* /forum/post/20311829
> 
> 
> I still haven't found the night mode on the 9100



Hi NateFg2, go to "Late Night" found under Audio Menu (by pressing "Receiver" and then "Audio" button).


Note that "Late Night" function is for digital input source and Audio button will not work if "Audio Tv Out" is set to on.


----------



## NoxErebus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/20316675
> 
> 
> Hi NoxErebus, go to "Volume Setup" found under Miscellaneous Menu.



That was easy. Thanks JChin!


----------



## threed_buzman

Hi all,


I have a 9300THX, and can't find the Dolby Pro logic Z that so many have been referring to in this thread to use when you have audio that is less then 5.1 tracks. Any idea where I would find this setting in the receiver? I am assuming its identical to the 9100THX.


Thank you.


----------



## tyhatts

Ok... I need to make a decision.


My room is 13x13

Im deciding weather to go with this ...
http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-HT-S9100...141677&sr=8-38 


But the matter of the Receivers being garbage scares me.


my second option would be


Speakers - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000XXO6GS/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER 

Receiver - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...A3QTOF6PC0G1RL 



What are your thoughts ? I need to make a decision in the next day so anyhelp would be great


Thanks


----------



## NateFg2

The receiver isn't garbage. Some have had issues but that will come with everything. If you are able to play this at a higher volume then the 9100 may work for you. Is this only for mainly movies? I upgraded my front 3 on my 9100 set because I didn't like how they sounded with music and I'm currently not able to crank the volume to get the output I'd like, due to living in an apartment. If you are like me then I would go with separate receiver and speakers over the htib.


----------



## modernninja




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyhatts* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok... I need to make a decision.
> 
> 
> My room is 13x13
> 
> Im deciding weather to go with this ...
> http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-HT-S9100...141677&sr=8-38
> 
> 
> But the matter of the Receivers being garbage scares me.
> 
> 
> my second option would be
> 
> 
> Speakers - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000XXO6GS/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> Receiver - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...A3QTOF6PC0G1RL
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts ? I need to make a decision in the next day so anyhelp would be great
> 
> Thanks



Get the ht-s9300thx. They upgraded the receiver to be hdmi 1.4a compliant.


----------



## tyhatts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *modernninja* /forum/post/20321243
> 
> 
> Get the ht-s9300thx. They upgraded the receiver to be hdmi 1.4a compliant.



its not the 1.4 Im worried about, its the HDMI board failing !


Unless they have fixed that issue


----------



## modernninja




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyhatts* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> its not the 1.4 Im worried about, its the HDMI board failing !
> 
> 
> Unless they have fixed that issue



Different receiver.. r980, not r960, and my hdmi board is fine...


----------



## tyhatts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *modernninja* /forum/post/20321290
> 
> 
> Different receiver.. r980, not r960, and my hdmi board is fine...



how long have you had the system ?


----------



## modernninja




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyhatts* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> how long have you had the system ?



Bought it in September...if the hdmi board goes, I know who to call and what to say to get it fixed for free...I have 4 hdmi inputs into it with a single out to my panny 3dtv...xbox, 3d bluray player, htpc, and fios box. No issues so far.


----------



## oligeo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *modernninja* 
Bought it in September...if the hdmi board goes, I know who to call and what to say to get it fixed for free...I have 4 hdmi inputs into it with a single out to my panny 3dtv...xbox, 3d bluray player, htpc, and fios box. No issues so far.
So does mine bought in feb. 2009. It works flawlessly since then.


----------



## tyhatts

well... the S9300 has been ordered !


I just confirmed the purchase. Hopefully it is all I expect and more !


----------



## modernninja




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyhatts* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well... the S9300 has been ordered !
> 
> 
> I just confirmed the purchase. Hopefully it is all I expect and more !



Just a warning...the box weighs 150lbs and probably won't fit in your car. Don't let fedex try to trick you into picking it up. It barely fit in the back of my suv and I almost gave myself a hernia getting it in my apartment.


Also, the speaker wires that came with it are cheap, so get yourself some good stuff at monoprice or similar...recommend at least 16 guage


----------



## fathermurphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NateFg2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got only my center yesterday. It's made a very noticeable difference. So far I've noticed much better dialogue output and bass, since its ported. Another thing I've noticed is a more difference between sound modes for games, movies, and tv. I can't wait for my other two speakers to arrive on Friday.



How is it?


----------



## NateFg2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fathermurphy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> How is it?



All speakers sound are here and set up. I'm very happy with them. They do well with the movies but I'm still trying to get some music together to really see the difference. I only tried a few songs so far. Yesterday I put on a tool cd and it was great. All the bass guitar effects could be heard. The drums sounded real and full. The tom rolls were audible and distinct. Some things I was disappointed by with the onkyo speakers.


----------



## fathermurphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NateFg2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I still haven't found the night mode on the 9100



His are the speakers? The new ones ? Center channel sound good ?


----------



## fathermurphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NateFg2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> All speakers sound are here and set up. I'm very happy with them. They do well with the movies but I'm still trying to get some music together to really see the difference. I only tried a few songs so far. Yesterday I put on a tool cd and it was great. All the bass guitar effects could be heard. The drums sounded real and full. The tom rolls were audible and distinct. Some things I was disappointed by with the onkyo speakers.



Sorry just seeing this now


----------



## fathermurphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NateFg2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> All speakers sound are here and set up. I'm very happy with them. They do well with the movies but I'm still trying to get some music together to really see the difference. I only tried a few songs so far. Yesterday I put on a tool cd and it was great. All the bass guitar effects could be heard. The drums sounded real and full. The tom rolls were audible and distinct. Some things I was disappointed by with the onkyo speakers.



That's awesome man

Good for you

You got me thinking

Now I want a new center

A new center and I'll be happy for a while I reckon

I don't like how bad this one reproduces dialogue


----------



## NateFg2

Have you tried at higher volumes? I personally couldn't being in an apartment


----------



## fathermurphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed_buzman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I have a 9300THX, and can't find the Dolby Pro logic Z that so many have been referring to in this thread to use when you have audio that is less then 5.1 tracks. Any idea where I would find this setting in the receiver? I am assuming its identical to the 9100THX.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



That pro logic setting is accessible By pressing the surround key on the remote


----------



## fathermurphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NateFg2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you tried at higher volumes? I personally couldn't being in an apartment



I did

But it's the subtle details really

The quality of sound,..the rest of the the speakers seems ok once if set the levels

But the center could be cleaner


----------



## tyhatts

Hey.... I just picked up the 9300 system


Im curious to know if the Sub has a Left and Right input ???? I went to get a sub cable made yesterday and the guy asked if it was a single input or a dual ?


I think its a single, but I need someone to confirm that !! thanks


----------



## NateFg2

It's a single rca type


----------



## jlj93byu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyhatts* /forum/post/20321281
> 
> 
> its not the 1.4 Im worried about, its the HDMI board failing !
> 
> 
> Unless they have fixed that issue



My HDMI board has had some handshake issues. It has been manifest in two forms--first, during movies the audio signal gets dropped about 45 minutes in. A simple rewind will fix the problem as it triggers the receiver to reacquire the audio signal. The second way it is manifest is on my cable box, which is hooked up via HDMI to my receiver. When I change from a standard def channel to a HD channel, the picture will drop and after about 6 seconds the receiver simply says "No Signal." I turn the cable box off and back on and it reacquires the signal. Both have been annoying, but I've lived with the issues for 8 months. I finally caved and took my receiver to an Onkyo service provider where it is right now. Unfortunately, they have been unable to duplicate the problem so far so they may not be able to fix it and I'll be stuck with these issues. Oh well, these pale in comparison to the problems I've been having with my Samsung BD C6500 blu ray player, also at the shop. At least the sound of the 9100 is so sweet it makes up for any minor inconveniences with the HDMI board.


----------



## modernninja




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlj93byu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> My HDMI board has had some handshake issues. It has been manifest in two forms--first, during movies the audio signal gets dropped about 45 minutes in. A simple rewind will fix the problem as it triggers the receiver to reacquire the audio signal. The second way it is manifest is on my cable box, which is hooked up via HDMI to my receiver. When I change from a standard def channel to a HD channel, the picture will drop and after about 6 seconds the receiver simply says "No Signal." I turn the cable box off and back on and it reacquires the signal. Both have been annoying, but I've lived with the issues for 8 months. I finally caved and took my receiver to an Onkyo service provider where it is right now. Unfortunately, they have been unable to duplicate the problem so far so they may not be able to fix it and I'll be stuck with these issues. Oh well, these pale in comparison to the problems I've been having with my Samsung BD C6500 blu ray player, also at the shop. At least the sound of the 9100 is so sweet it makes up for any minor inconveniences with the HDMI board.



Do they use a similar board in the 9300? I know its not the same since the 9300 is 1.4a compliant. With my old system I had the same issues with what you describe( coupled with an expired warranty), which is why I bought the 9300 in the first place...along with the fact that I wanted to trade up to 7.1 when I bought my panny 3dtv.


Sounds like a possible short to be honest caused by overheating, which a tech who checks for five minutes wouldn't find.


I'd check to make sure your equipment is ventilated, as cable boxes are notorious for overheating.


----------



## iowa-sd

I bought the S5400 HTIB 2011 model, receiver HTR590, and have exact same audio dropout issues. Yesterday night I had 6 dropouts with clicking sound on receiver in first 30 minutes of watching Unstoppable (through Vudu, streaming HD). During audio dropouts, video keeps going on. It is extremely frsutating experience and not easy to reproduce. happens at random. Analog days were so good







Anything digital seem to have reliability issues due to buggy software/firmware.


----------



## katjbus

The only audio drop out I seem to be expieriencing is randomly the subwoofer quits working the light is still blue like its on but no speaker output, I just unplug it and plug it back in an it starts working again and volume doe


----------



## katjbus

Sorry for the last post ending I sneezed and hit a button on the phone and it posted before I was done. Volume not doa but is then ok again after reset


----------



## fathermurphy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fathermurphy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> How is it?



Yo. So I was in Best Buy the other day. Saw this open box.


Def Tech Mythos 3 center channel speaker.

Marked down to $267 from $550


So I Grabbed it. Because as any discerning listener who owns of the 9300 HTIB will learn. The speakers leave something to be desired. I had to get it home, which was 6 subway stops away...and i had to walk 10 blocks with it.


I had them wrap it in bubble wrap and 5 bags


Got home.

Turned on HBO

As soon as i plugged it in my system sounded better than it had before


But

It sounded unbalanced.

Like the center sounded better than the rest of the speakers

So I re-ran the audyssey calibration

(then pumped up my rears and surrounds 5 db each.









Then Threw on my new "BATTLESTAR:GALACTICA" Complete series BluRay...


Very nice.


The difference:


The center channel they give you. While being THX certified when all used in tandem, sounds like ****. Muffled no crispness to the sound


The mythos 3, it's not so much that it gas crispness...as CLARITY. Full bodied clarity. And punch. Gunshots. Whispers. All sound damn good. I think it really shines when you crank it


Wow



No distort


And this sucker can reproduce bass great


So I just wanted to say I seriously recommend replacing your center channel at least once you purchase this excellent system


I can live with the rest Of the speakers for now.


For now.


----------



## NateFg2

I can't say I fully regret buying this system but if I could go back I probably and build my system in pieces. These systems are good for folks that want better sound than just the tv speakers and step up from sound bars. For me, I was unhappy with the strength of the center channel and poor performance with music. I'm thinking about selling the whole system and getting a new receiver and a pair of surrounds for a 5.1, and a sub as well.


----------



## afrogt

the receiver in that system is okay, just get better speakers.


----------



## NateFg2

Yeah it is. I like it for what it is just more realistic power rating to know what we are getting out of it, is what I want. No issues so far, two years in


----------



## jlj93byu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iowa-sd* /forum/post/20377368
> 
> 
> I bought the S5400 HTIB 2011 model, receiver HTR590, and have exact same audio dropout issues. Yesterday night I had 6 dropouts with clicking sound on receiver in first 30 minutes of watching Unstoppable (through Vudu, streaming HD). During audio dropouts, video keeps going on. It is extremely frsutating experience and not easy to reproduce. happens at random. Analog days were so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything digital seem to have reliability issues due to buggy software/firmware.



Audio drop out has been consistent for me since I bought this 8 months ago. Also, the audio will get unsynchronized sometimes--the audio will be anywhere from 1 to 4 seconds off with the video. Quite annoying, especially when I took it to our warranty repair provider and they said they couldn't replicate the problem and that nothing was wrong with it. I looked at them and basically said, "I'm sorry, but something IS wrong with it, and has been since day 1. I'm not stupid, and I'm not imagining this. So thanks for nothing." I contacted Onkyo and they simply referred me to another warranty service center. I'm getting fed up with people who are not helpful at all.


----------



## madsony1

I wonder tho, this late model 9100 has made such huge success here in the forums...


and then the 9300 comes out and nobody cares.


and now the 9400 comes out and the same thing.


Is it the crisis?


I guess most people aren't enjoying the price...


----------



## NateFg2

I think its because the newer two are pretty much the same system with minor updates to the receivers(hdmi 1.4 etc) afaik.


----------



## madsony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NateFg2* /forum/post/20619731
> 
> 
> I think its because the newer two are pretty much the same system with minor updates to the receivers(hdmi 1.4 etc) afaik.



so it's like all the people in the forums who were to buy it already did? lol


It just amazes me cause after extensive research I can seriously say that this system is the best price for it's range and it exceeds some other models; its receiver is like a 1k receiver (just it) just like some other Onkyo models plus its speakers and the THX.... but it has a price tag for a receiver+speakers and it's really low for a THX certified.


It's just awesome, and it has support for so many great new stuff, like the 4k support now... and all of its network capabilities. I can say for SURE there aint no other bundle like this, not even Denon's and Sony's bundles are all crap with those plastic speakers...


So it's just it. I see people going for less expensive (even Onkyo products) but I think they are missing out just cause of some 200 dollars or 300, or so....


----------



## modernninja

I think I didn't go wrong with my s9300thx...on top of everything else it syncs up perfectly with my panny gt35, as well as the nvidia gt430 in my htpc, which means excellent quality 3d movies on tap


----------



## rickaren

*My HT R-960 receiver (part of Home Theater Package HT-S100THX) started having issues recognizing HDMI sources too! Since it was out-of warranty (2 years), I contacted Visa Free Extended Warranty where I had charged this package. Yes they said it was covered an extra year, but needed an estimate for repairs.


On this claim I contacted my local Onkyo Service Center for an estimate per their instructions. In my case it was A+ Electronics Service Center in Carmel IN 46032.The owner, Dennis recommended I contact Onkyo first, even with an out-of-warranty receiver. I knew any factory repairs would be denied since it was bought "On-Line" at a discount from a non-authorized seller. Surprise! They covered repairs on this known issue anyway! Don't know if enclosing a copy of the service centers e-mail or that I had originally registered the product with them helped, and had all supporting documents they requested, made the difference, but the $125 modification was done at no cost to me.


To perform this modification there are 8 items replaced or added to the printed circuit-board. This modification works on about 60% of repaired receivers. If it fails a new circuit-board is installed, but the previously modified board must be returned to ONKYO for the service center to receive payment on both procedures. Hope this might help others.


My unit was purchased back on 01/2009 and this issues must now have been addressed on later receivers. Good Luck!*


----------



## nil5

I've had the ht-s9100thx for a bit over a year now. I really enjoy it and think that it was one of the most enjoyable purchases I've made in recent years. Love listening to music and watching movies with surround.


I have one annoying problem with it that has come up recently. I've watched my first 3 Blu-Ray discs in the last month with my PS3 (connected through HDMI), and the audio will drop out once at random during the movie. The video continues to play. If I switch the input on the receiver, say to 'tuner', and then back to the PS3 input source (I have it set to 'DVD' input) the audio will resume and I can continue viewing the movie.


Fortunately this has only happened once during each viewing. I don't know if it's just a random bit-error/loss of synchronization or what?


I am using pretty cheap HDMI cables that I bought from Monoprice, I think 6' one from the PS3 to the receiver. With the added bandwidth of Blu-Ray maybe there is a signal issue that results in a bit-error that causes loss of audio decode link. Does that even make sense, can that happen?


----------



## jlj93byu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nil5* /forum/post/20796455
> 
> 
> I've had the ht-s9100thx for a bit over a year now. I really enjoy it and think that it was one of the most enjoyable purchases I've made in recent years. Love listening to music and watching movies with surround.
> 
> 
> I have one annoying problem with it that has come up recently. I've watched my first 3 Blu-Ray discs in the last month with my PS3 (connected through HDMI), and the audio will drop out once at random during the movie. The video continues to play. If I switch the input on the receiver, say to 'tuner', and then back to the PS3 input source (I have it set to 'DVD' input) the audio will resume and I can continue viewing the movie.
> 
> 
> Fortunately this has only happened once during each viewing. I don't know if it's just a random bit-error/loss of synchronization or what?
> 
> 
> I am using pretty cheap HDMI cables that I bought from Monoprice, I think 6' one from the PS3 to the receiver. With the added bandwidth of Blu-Ray maybe there is a signal issue that results in a bit-error that causes loss of audio decode link. Does that even make sense, can that happen?



I have had the same issues, but from day one with my receiver. The problem is also solved with a simple rewind, then when it plays again it takes a few seconds but reacquries the audio signal. I have already tried various HDMI cables and they didn't work. I've also tried three different blu ray players. In other words, the problem definitely lies with the receiver itself. My guess is HDMI handshake issues, I have similar problems with my cable that I run through the receiver. When I switch from a standard def channel to a HD one, the signal is lost. If I change the input on the receiver to something else, when I switch back it reacquires the HD signal over the HDMI cable.


----------



## rickaren

*I upgraded to the latest 1.4 HDMI (11 cables!) from Amazon, that now supports Ethernet, 3D and audio return, just in case that was the issue with the HT-R60 A/V receiver. I also went with the "Plain" not the Braided ones like I had, since they are more flexible. If anything these new cables made the "handshake" HDMI issue even worse. I also reset the receiver to Factory clear by pressing the VCR/DVR and the Standby buttons @ the same time when on (all settings will be erased) with no corrections to this known issue. With the receiver now repaired/modified I am again very pleased with my HT-S9100THX System.*

*More info*
_High-Definition Video and Audio in a Single Cable


High-Definition Multimedia Interface (HDMI) has become the de facto standard for high-definition digital devices. It combines both audio and video into one convenient cable, so you can easily connect your HDTV to your A/V receiver, Blu-ray player, Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, satellite dish, and other high-definition source devices. The AmazonBasics High-Speed HDMI Cable with Ethernet lets you take advantage of up to 1080p resolution and increased color depth on your HDTV. It also supports 3D television functionality.

*Why Ethernet Matters
*

As the graphic to the left illustrates, getting ethernet to your numerous internet capable devices required either a wireless signal, which can decrease performance, or an additional dedicated cable from each unit to a connected internet source. Ethernet-ready HDMI cables allow you to still combine HD video and digital audio in one cable, with the added benefit of also being able to carry all of your favorite internet content.

Backwards Compatible with Previous HDMI Standards


This cable is backwards compatible with all previous HDMI standards, so you'll be able to use this cable with all your HDMI devices. When you connect two devices with different HDMI standards, they will automatically find the best available connection.

Shielding and Gold-Plated Connectors for Signal Purity


This HDMI cable features shielding and a durable, black PVC outer layer. The shielding provides defense against outside interference and helps maintain the integrity and purity of the digital signal.


The cable also features gold-plated connectors that resist corrosion while offering optimal signal transfer with lower distortion at the point of contact. The result of this dedication to the digital signal is sound and picture quality that is more true to the original._


----------



## Otto Pylot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickaren* /forum/post/20820511
> 
> *I upgraded to the latest 1.4 HDMI (11 cables!) from Amazon, that now supports Ethernet, 3D and audio return, just in case that was the issue with the HT-R60 A/V receiver. I also went with the "Plain" not the Braided ones like I had, since they are more flexible. If anything these new cables made the "handshake" HDMI issue even worse. I also reset the receiver to Factory clear by pressing the VCR/DVR and the Standby buttons @ the same time when on (all settings will be erased) with no corrections to this known issue. With the receiver now repaired/modified I am again very pleased with my HT-S9100THX System.*
> 
> *More info*
> _High-Definition Video and Audio in a Single Cable
> 
> 
> High-Definition Multimedia Interface (HDMI) has become the de facto standard for high-definition digital devices. It combines both audio and video into one convenient cable, so you can easily connect your HDTV to your A/V receiver, Blu-ray player, Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, satellite dish, and other high-definition source devices. The AmazonBasics High-Speed HDMI Cable with Ethernet lets you take advantage of up to 1080p resolution and increased color depth on your HDTV. It also supports 3D television functionality.
> 
> *Why Ethernet Matters
> *
> 
> As the graphic to the left illustrates, getting ethernet to your numerous internet capable devices required either a wireless signal, which can decrease performance, or an additional dedicated cable from each unit to a connected internet source. Ethernet-ready HDMI cables allow you to still combine HD video and digital audio in one cable, with the added benefit of also being able to carry all of your favorite internet content.
> 
> Backwards Compatible with Previous HDMI Standards
> 
> 
> This cable is backwards compatible with all previous HDMI standards, so you'll be able to use this cable with all your HDMI devices. When you connect two devices with different HDMI standards, they will automatically find the best available connection.
> 
> Shielding and Gold-Plated Connectors for Signal Purity
> 
> 
> This HDMI cable features shielding and a durable, black PVC outer layer. The shielding provides defense against outside interference and helps maintain the integrity and purity of the digital signal.
> 
> 
> The cable also features gold-plated connectors that resist corrosion while offering optimal signal transfer with lower distortion at the point of contact. The result of this dedication to the digital signal is sound and picture quality that is more true to the original._



All you need to do when looking for HDMI cables is look for High Speed HDMI cables that are certified and that the certification is available to you should you choose to review it. The version numbers are going away in January 2012 and there will be only 5 "flavors" of HDMI cables: High Speed, Standard, Automotive, etc. Each type of cable will handle the most current spec that is available for that cable type. If you buy from a reputable dealer who uses quality material in their builds, and who offers the certification to you, you'll be fine. Most of us will just use High Speed HDMI because that will support all of the formats that we're interested in and even the ones that aren't commecially available yet. You don't need to spend a ton of money on cables. Certification specs are are from HDMI Licensing, LLC.


HDMI High Speed:

Deep Color

xvYCC Color

Dolby Digital and DTS

DTS-HD Master Audio (lossless)

Dolby TrueHD (lossless)

ARC (Audio Return Channel)

4K, 1440p, 1080i/p, 720p, 480i/p

3D

HDCP Compliant

340Mhz or up to 10.2Gbps

Ethernet (optional)


----------



## Phase700B

The new HDMI standard does not utilize the "1,4" designation any longer. As Otto aptly explained. . . HDMI High Speed is all you want. But if you can find someolder stock that lists them as 1.4 they can be found at great discounted prices!


----------



## jlj93byu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickaren* /forum/post/20820511
> 
> *With the receiver now repaired/modified I am again very pleased with my HT-S9100THX System.*



How did you repair your receiver? I'd love to solve my audio drop out issues.


----------



## rickaren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlj93byu* /forum/post/20820798
> 
> 
> How did you repair your receiver? I'd love to solve my audio drop out issues.


*From my previous post of 8/07*



> Quote:
> My HT R-960 receiver (part of Home Theater Package HT-S100THX) started having issues recognizing HDMI sources too! Since it was out-of warranty (2 years), I contacted Visa Free Extended Warranty where I had charged this package. Yes they said it was covered an extra year, but needed an estimate for repairs.
> 
> 
> On this claim I contacted my local Onkyo Service Center for an estimate per their instructions. In my case it was A+ Electronics Service Center in Carmel IN 46032.The owner, Dennis recommended I contact Onkyo first, even with an out-of-warranty receiver. I knew any factory repairs would be denied since it was bought "On-Line" at a discount from a non-authorized seller. Surprise! They covered repairs on this known issue anyway! Don't know if enclosing a copy of the service centers e-mail or that I had originally registered the product with them helped, and had all supporting documents they requested, made the difference, but the $125 modification was done at no cost to me.
> 
> 
> To perform this modification there are 8 items replaced or added to the printed circuit-board. This modification works on about 60% of repaired receivers. If it fails a new circuit-board is installed, but the previously modified board must be returned to ONKYO for the service center to receive payment on both procedures. Hope this might help others.
> 
> 
> My unit was purchased back on 01/2009 and this issues must now have been addressed on later receivers. Good Luck!


----------



## jlj93byu

Do you happen to have an invoice that has more details about the work that was done, such as replaced parts? And just to clarify--you contacted Onkyo, but they did not perform the repair, it was the service center you referred to? I wasn't sure on that point.


I have taken mine into a repair center but they said they couldn't find anything wrong with it and gave it back to me. Suffice it to say, I was pretty mad. I called them out and asked if they thought I was lying or just stupid and I assured them it was niether. I may have to mail it to Denver now as that is the nearest authorized service center since the one by my house already had a shot at repairing it and struck out.


----------



## rickaren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlj93byu* /forum/post/20820916
> 
> 
> Do you happen to have an invoice that has more details about the work that was done, such as replaced parts? And just to clarify--you contacted Onkyo, but they did not perform the repair, it was the service center you referred to? I wasn't sure on that point.
> 
> 
> I have taken mine into a repair center but they said they couldn't find anything wrong with it and gave it back to me. Suffice it to say, I was pretty mad. I called them out and asked if they thought I was lying or just stupid and I assured them it was niether. I may have to mail it to Denver now as that is the nearest authorized service center since the one by my house already had a shot at repairing it and struck out.


*Sorry for any confusion, but I asked a nearby authorized Onkyo Repair Shop (e-mail) on this know issue, for an estimate of repair. They said to contact Onkyo first, even tho the receiver was Out-Of-Factory Warranty. I called Onkyo and FAXed them all receipts they required with the repair shops e-mail and in a few days the repair shop called and said they had received authorization from Onkyo to repair my unit and to bring it in. I listed their name in my post and you can contact them (e-mail/phone) if you have additional questions. This is a well documented repair for Onkyo Authorized repair shops, but maybe not for other shops. Just like car Dealerships some are just useless. Call A+ Electronics Service Center in Carmel IN 46032 and ask for Dennis. They know what they are doing and have a great working relationship with Onkyo. Sure you might have to pay for shipping, but much cheaper than buying a new A/V reviver as I was considering.
*

*Good Luck!*


----------



## jlj93byu

Has anyone else had issues with the picture dropping and being replaced by snow and then a black screen? I wasn't sure if it was my TV or the receiver. Even if the receiver is off, it will still drop the picture as the signal is still passed through the receiver. So I disconnected by HDMI cable connecting the cable box to the receiver and connected it directly to the TV. No issues for two full weeks. I think it's safe to say now that this is an issue with the receiver, and perhaps related to the typical audio drop and HDMI handshake issues that others have experienced. I'll post a few pics of the screen that flashes persistently when watching anything connected to my receiver via HDMI.


I'm having issues getting the photos into my post. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong? I tried to upload them and it failed, I wonder if they're too large.


----------



## thursdaynighter

Has anyone had a problem where the unit shuts off by itself and then you have to turn it back on? Any suggestions?


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlj93byu* /forum/post/20948869
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had issues with the picture dropping and being replaced by snow and then a black screen? I wasn't sure if it was my TV or the receiver. Even if the receiver is off, it will still drop the picture as the signal is still passed through the receiver. So I disconnected by HDMI cable connecting the cable box to the receiver and connected it directly to the TV. No issues for two full weeks. I think it's safe to say now that this is an issue with the receiver, and perhaps related to the typical audio drop and HDMI handshake issues that others have experienced. I'll post a few pics of the screen that flashes persistently when watching anything connected to my receiver via HDMI.
> 
> 
> I'm having issues getting the photos into my post. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong? I tried to upload them and it failed, I wonder if they're too large.



Yes I had this very issue and it was the HDMI decoder going bad. Service had to replace the HDMI board...


----------



## echoes2009

I've had to reset the transceiver. After that everything seems to be ok. I´m getting sound from all connected speakers (5.1 setting)


After that I want to optimize the sound with the audiyssey microphone setup. All the speakers are beeping, so far ok.

But then I am getting the error message that the front-speakers are not ok.


When I connect the two `7.1 speakers´ on the frontside connections of the receiver everything is ok.

So I conclude there is no problem with the receiver but with the original front-speakers.


Does anyone know what to do with this error ?


Thank you so far.


Greetz from a cold Netherlands.


----------



## oligeo

Hi,


I also had some troubles with the Audissey set-up. It kept giving me errors like you said when I hooked my systme up in 5.1 conf. When connecting the 2 remaining loudspeakers, everything went fine. I don't know the reason. Also, that seemed odd to me to make a set-up in a 7.1 conf when I'm actually only using it as a 5.1. I guess that I disturb the setting by doing so, but the sound looks OK to me, so I left it that way


Oli


----------



## thursdaynighter

Has anyone tried to connect the Panasonic Blu-ray 3D player to the 9100? The player has two HDMI outs...one for video straight to the tv and one for audio to the receiver...having some trouble getting the audio to play. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## madsony1

So any news on the 9500 for 2012?


I guess they won't mess it with the 9400 till next year, right?


it's pretty much ok for now, what do you guys think?


Haven't heard anything from Onkyo on their site, nor CES...


----------



## Colton

How do I setup the extra A/B (A+B) speakers to work with the 7.1 surround sound? I wire them in, but no sound comes out of them. Any help?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton*  /t/1057095/onkyo-ht-s9100thx-htib/1050#post_22140212
> 
> 
> How do I setup the extra A/B (A+B) speakers to work with the 7.1 surround sound? I wire them in, but no sound comes out of them. Any help?



Hi Colton, only analog input sources are output by Speaker B. You will need analog (white & red) audio cables from each source for Speaker B output.


----------



## GusGus748s

This is what I did to fix my Onky AVR when the HDMI board stopped working. It works perfect now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj0x5S9ez5U


----------



## GusGus748s

Well, my son ended up dropping and putting holes in to my center channel speaker first. Now, the front speaker have holes since he likes poking the center dome of the speakers. So, now I am looking in to replacing the front speakers. I replace the center channel in 2010 with a Klipsch Synergy C-1. I didn't have the money to replace all three front speakers to match. So, now I am looking in to replacing the two front speakers, but I can't really seem to find something that would match the C-1. I don't want to spend too much money on this since I am thinking of replacing my set up at the end of the year.


So any inexpensive and decent front speakers recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## flickhtguru

^^^ These are the new Synergy bookshelf speakers. They should match your center just fine. http://www.klipsch.com/b-20-bookshelf-speakers-pair


----------



## GusGus748s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flickhtguru*  /t/1057095/onkyo-ht-s9100thx-htib/1080#post_22171319
> 
> 
> ^^^ These are the new Synergy bookshelf speakers. They should match your center just fine. http://www.klipsch.com/b-20-bookshelf-speakers-pair



Yeah, I've been looking at those. I'm trying to convince my wife to let me spend a little more and get tower speakers rather than having the front bookshelf speakers on stands. I've seen some polkaudio tower front speakers for sale about $95 dollars for one. However, I don't have much experience with Polk Audio, but the reviews are positive here's the link:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290204 


Anyone have any experience with those tower speakers?


----------



## GusGus748s

It appears my AVR cannot play HD sound anymore. I used to be able to have my Dune D1 set to raw but I get no sound. Ive got to set it to PCM. Anyone else having this issue? I went under the set up screen but didnt notice anything out of the ordinary.


I might be able to convince the wife to buy a different AVR rather than the speakers. May ne something with Airplay and ethernet connon. It looks like Pioneer has the best price for what you get, but ive never had any experience with Pioneer AVRs. Any suggestions?


----------



## Colton

Can the Onkyo HT-S9100THX handle two subwoofers? I would like to purchase two quality subwoofers to put on each end, but wasn't sure if it would work. Any recommendations?


----------



## GusGus748s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton*  /t/1057095/onkyo-ht-s9100thx-htib/1080#post_22188212
> 
> 
> Can the Onkyo HT-S9100THX handle two subwoofers? I would like to purchase two quality subwoofers to put on each end, but wasn't sure if it would work. Any recommendations?



No, it cannot take dual subs. You will need a 7.2 capable AVR for that.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colton*  /t/1057095/onkyo-ht-s9100thx-htib/1080#post_22188212
> 
> 
> Can the Onkyo HT-S9100THX handle two subwoofers? I would like to purchase two quality subwoofers to put on each end, but wasn't sure if it would work. Any recommendations?



Sure you can do it. Get a Y connector ( like this one ) to split to each power subwoofer.


----------



## Colton

After 4 years, my HT-S9100THX just blew up. Turned it on and it flares up from the left rear side of the receiver. The smell of burnt electronics soon followed. Pulled the receiver from my open cabinet and inspected the inside ... motherboard fried next to the large heatsink in the back that is connected to several screws. Not sure what caused it. It had plenty of space on all sides in a open cabinet shelf. Room was nice and cool too. It's complete junk now. I'll never buy Onkyo brand again.


----------



## flickhtguru

^^^ Really one problem with Onkyo and you won't buy another one.... I have a refurbished reciever from Onkyo that I bought like 6 years ago and still works like a champ. I also have an Onkyo 808 receiver that I bought refurbished like 2 years ago and that one works great as well.


To each is own. I am Onkyo biased but that's me. And if I were to switch brands it would be to Denon.


----------



## rickaren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickaren*  /t/1057095/onkyo-ht-s9100thx-htib/1050#post_20821159
> 
> *Sorry for any confusion, but I asked a nearby authorized Onkyo Repair Shop (e-mail) on this know issue, for an estimate of repair. They said to contact Onkyo first, even tho the receiver was Out-Of-Factory Warranty. I called Onkyo and FAXed them all receipts they required with the repair shops e-mail and in a few days the repair shop called and said they had received authorization from Onkyo to repair my unit and to bring it in. I listed their name in my post and you can contact them (e-mail/phone) if you have additional questions. This is a well documented repair for Onkyo Authorized repair shops, but maybe not for other shops. Just like car Dealerships some are just useless. Call A+ Electronics Service Center in Carmel IN 46032 and ask for Dennis. They know what they are doing and have a great working relationship with Onkyo. Sure you might have to pay for shipping, but much cheaper than buying a new A/V reviver as I was considering.
> *
> 
> *Good Luck!*



Well Onkyo's "Fix" back in 08/2011 finally gave up and I wonder if they had just replaced the defective parts if their A/V receiver would have still been working correctly today? Same exact issues as before, but as I posted previously it was bought new way back in 2009! Time to replace and update so I ordered their newer Onkyo TX-NR616 receiver from Amazon. Factory Warranty is two years and I added an additional 1 year just in case, since this receiver has had issues in the past. This is my 4th Onkyo A/V receiver over the years and even with some issues I still remain a repeat customer. This latest receiver I hooked to the Internet and when I checked, I was surprised to see I have the latest software installed since there had been some issues and offered updates using the Internet, in the past. Guess I have a current production receiver. Since this receiver is a different size being higher, I had to modify my cabinetry, but very pleased so far, and recommend checking this out as a replacement for your original receiver when a replacement is needed, as in my case.


----------



## NateFg2

Mine is starting to have the hdmi issues. It takes about 10-15min to finally pass the signal. I might try the cap replacement linked up above. Anybody else try it?


----------

